# Show Us Your Home Studio Setup!



## -Nolly-

I thought there was a running thread on this already, but a search is showing up nothing, so here goes! As well as posting pictures of your recording setup, it'd be cool if you say what you're planning on adding/upgrading. If you want to sing the praises of your favourite hardware/software then feel free to do that too!


Right, to kick things off here's my rig, which I'm currently recording the Red Seas Fire album with:







So, we have:

iMac 27" i7 processor 8gb RAM, running Logic Pro 9
PreSonus Firestudio interface
Adam A7 monitors
Axe-FX Ultra
Radial Pro-RMP reamp box
Vovox and Evidence Audio cabling

Not in picture:
VHT 2/50/2 power amp
Diezel RL412 cab with V30s
Audient MiCo preamp
Shure SM7b mic (such a great mic)

Also, these are my current tracking guitars, at least until my Rico Jr's arrive:






Blackmachine B2 and Dæmoness custom Cimmerian 7. Both with Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell bridge/VHII neck pickups (the best IMO).

Finally, this belongs to my drummer but has a semi-permanent residence here for practises and for occasions such as this coming week, when we will be tracking drums for the Red Seas Fire album:






Roland TD-10 electronic kit. Iron Cobra pedals not pictured.


Software-wise, I couldn't function without the Toontrack drum software, and the Lexicon reverbs rock my world. Recently grabbed a copy of Trilian bass, and I'm loving that to pieces.
As far as hardware goes, the Axe-FX is where the whole journey into recording started in earnest, so that is incredibly important to my setup. It was when I got the Adam A7s that my mixes began to improve considerably, so they get a massive thumbs-up from me.


So, over to you, look forward to seeing your rigs!


----------



## Parka Dez

I haven't got many detailed pictures of my studio, so this video will help.

- Apple Mac Pro 8-core 2.8Ghz, 4GB RAM
- Pro Tools 8
- Digi 003
- Little Labs Redeye
- Superior drummer 
- Adam A7's
- Tonnes of samples, plugins etc

Mic's

- Shure SM57's and SM58's
- Audix i5
- Audio Technica AT4033a
- Senheiser e609

For the album I borrowed a Shure SM7 and a CharterOak SA538B. Both amazing mics for what they do.


Guitar Gear

- Fractal Audio Axe Fx
- VHT Poweramp
- Zilla V30 cab (purple tolex for tone)
- Marshall V30 cab
- Blackmachine b2
- Blackmachine b6
- Ibanez RGT2020

All guitar loaded with Bare Knuckle Pickups.


For a few more pics of the studio check out the band's tumblr.

The Safety Fire


----------



## Prydogga

Good first two posts I'd say


----------



## John_Strychnine

Gloat time..

My mixing/writing room..






Main Studio room...with a band in, bit messssy.






Drum room..


----------



## elscar

Macbook 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB RAM (about to upgrade so I can run Pro Tools properly)
Running Logic Studio 8 and Pro Tools (barely)
Superior Drummer

Line 6 POD X3 Pro (recording direct via USB)
There's also a Furman power conditioner in the rack atm, currently saving for a Carvin TS-100 poweramp 
Marshall JCM-900 Lead 1960 4x12 cab.

Guitar wise I have an Agile Intrepid 828 with stock pickup:





Also have an Ibanez RG7421/7621 which I'm planning on sanding down and staining:





I also have an Ibanez RGR08 6er (which I don't seem to have a picture of)


----------



## Rashputin

My "studio" is pretty much my bedroom. This pic is from last year, but not that much has changed.

X3 into M-box 2 (Pro Toos)
17" intel Laptop
KRK Rokit monitors


I replaced the JP7 with a koa Carvin DC727. I also use a '75 strat, a '55 Gibson acoustic and my Taylor. I use the micro cube for when I'm too lazy to fire up pro tools. I don't have any new pics, but here are a couple of the V I'm building and the koa DC727.


----------



## KoenDercksen

My home studio is also located in my bedroom 

Computer: 
Acer Aspire 9414 laptop, 1.86GHz dualcore T2130, and 2GB of RAM
Running Reaper, Addictive Drums, Absynth, and PodFarm for recording

Hardware stuff:
Line 6 UX2, couple of cables, a VOX AD30VT-XL which I don't record with and only play clean on  , and a Philips amp+speakers (speakers are FB 561, really old haha). And a Sony CD player. Oh and a cheap 30 euro's mic. and an Evolution UC33e. AND Sennheiser HD380 Pro's.

Guitar stuff:

OLP fat strat, Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR with stock EMG's (81tw/89). Also a Dunlop GCB-95 wahwah and a marshall footswitch 

I will be upgrading to an AxeFX ultra with the atomic reactor soon, BUT I'm only 16 yet so it's gonna take alot of saving up.. already halfway there though.


----------



## -Nolly-

Wicked, great responses guys!
Very jealous of your setup Browne, I'd love to have that much space. Don't think you can really call it a home studio but I'll let you get away with it


----------



## Prydogga

I approve of the level of mac use in this thread, when it's not 12am, and daylight is about, I'll get some pics going. Great stuff gents.


----------



## Customisbetter

Here is a humble (more like homely) setup...

Things of note...

I NEED a new interface. Ill likely be getting a Firestudio or Firepod here shortly...

Macbook is setting under some shit and isn't shown, but i occasionally use Logic Pro and iMovie for videos...

PC-side I use Reaper and Steven Slate Drums (NO METAL FOUNDRY!?!?)

I use a SM57 to mic my cab which is setting behind my RG7421...

Yes thats a Unicorn.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I have more of a "budget setup" hahaha


----------



## Customisbetter

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have more of a "budget setup" hahaha



We have the same monitor!


----------



## Cadavuh

Hey Nolly what do you use that reamp box for? Run recorded tracks through different axe fx patches?


----------



## -Nolly-

Cadavuh said:


> Hey Nolly what do you use that reamp box for? Run recorded tracks through different axe fx patches?



I do that if I'm mixing for a band and they've sent me raw DIs, but it also means I can reamp through the Axe-fx->VHT->cab->mic. It's not really feasible to do all my tracking at high volume with the amp blaring behind me, so I'm tracking with the Axe-fx direct, then reamping when I've got the takes all down. Also, I'll be borrowing amps to try and nail the tone I want.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

Nolly your setup is killer that would be my dream setup but a bit low on funds  The only thing that you need to do is get a new desk


----------



## blackenedblood1

i have one of the most budget bedroom djent recording setups there is:

-ibanez RG7321 with d sonic in bridge
-pod xt recorded direct through USB
-regular macbook
-50 dollar 2.1 computer speaker setup
-software includes reaper and dfh, thats it


----------



## jsousa

pretty cool stuff guys


----------



## Wolfster

Hey Nolly/Dezmond,

Im thinking of buying some Holy Diver pickups. Im looking for a warm tone, good for fusion, but with enough gain to play prog metal. When I contacted the guys at Bareknuckle, they suggested I get the Holydiver pickup for that sound.

You've tried before I seem to remember. what are they like?

P.S sorry for the off topic reply.


----------



## singularity

In this picture:

Apogee ONE USB Audio Interface
DiMarzio Instrument Cable
Gibson Les Paul Classic (Ebony)
MacBook Pro 13" running Logic Pro 9
Bose Around-Ear Headphones
iMac

Not pictured:
Shure SM57
Fender '65 Reissue Twin Reverb Amp
Ibanez Prestige S5470 (Satin Oil)






I'm looking to eventually purchase S2.0 and expansions, an Axe-Fx Ultra, and some proper monitors. That's really all I need...I could easily afford it right now but I like keeping things simple. The results I am getting sound solid...it's more about knowing your gear than having one million blinking boxes at your disposal.

Here are some of my recordings: http://soundcloud.com/the-john-hammond-scream


----------



## Customisbetter

^Love the simple setup


----------



## Parka Dez

Wolfster said:


> Hey Nolly/Dezmond,
> 
> Im thinking of buying some Holy Diver pickups. Im looking for a warm tone, good for fusion, but with enough gain to play prog metal. When I contacted the guys at Bareknuckle, they suggested I get the Holydiver pickup for that sound.
> 
> You've tried before I seem to remember. what are they like?
> 
> P.S sorry for the off topic reply.



I think Nolly had a Holy Diver in one of his guitars, so I'll let him chime in on that.

The Rebel Yell in the bridge or Coldsweat should do the job. VHII in the neck I think for what you are after. Give me a shout if you want to try some.


----------



## Parka Dez

HAUCH said:


> My little spot in the corner of my digs.
> 
> -iMac
> -Axefx
> -Presonus Firestudio Project
> -Crappy Monitors
> -Rico Jr. 727 and 627



Where you knock out your tight jams.


----------



## leandroab

My studio (bedroom):






















My gear:

Line6 Toneport DI
M-Audio BX5a monitors
Intel i7 with 6gb ram 1.5TB hdd
Cubase 5
Superior 2.0 w metal foundry (waste of money)
Ibanez 7321 (blaze neck evo7 bridge)
Ibanez RG370DX (crunchlab + liquifire)


----------



## RG570LC

Bedroom budget studio.






Windows XP SP3 with OSX skin.
Quadcore
4gb Ram
M-Audio AV40 Monitors (just for tracking no mixing)
Nuendo 3
Waves Bundles
Addictive Drums/Superior 2.0
Tonnes of other awesome plugins.
M-Audio Keyrig 49 






AKG K240 Mark II (awesome set of headphones, they totally changed my mix's)






Original 1991 Human Ear (pair) The star of the show in my opinion!

I track everything with a 1992 RG570 in a sexy yellow flamed maple finish using my POD X3 and my own patches.

Mics, SM58 and an AKG D5



Geez, all the rigs above me are kinda intimidating but ah well! enjoy


----------



## -Nolly-

Wolfster said:


> Hey Nolly/Dezmond,
> 
> Im thinking of buying some Holy Diver pickups. Im looking for a warm tone, good for fusion, but with enough gain to play prog metal. When I contacted the guys at Bareknuckle, they suggested I get the Holydiver pickup for that sound.
> 
> You've tried before I seem to remember. what are they like?
> 
> P.S sorry for the off topic reply.



No worries Nic, the Holy Diver is a great pickup for what you mentioned. They're nice and warm, very versatile too.


----------



## tr0n

John_Strychnine said:


> Main Studio room...with a band in, bit messssy.



Is that an SSL? 9000 series? I imagine you guys and Tesseract are the only bands with a good amount of analogue in the production.


----------



## otop

Typical setup..
AXE FX (Boss NS-2 because the standard gate sucks)
Firepod
Ibanez RG1570 w/bareknuckles
Old ass American Strat
Crappy Maudio monitors
WalMart Desk modded to fit the rack 

Now my attempt at being artsy


----------



## Nozzle

otop wtf is up with your monitor placement haha


----------



## thesimo

This thread is a good way to make your setup feel small and unworthy. However I am extremely new to recording so It's to be expected I think 

But for recording i use my pod xt pro -> logic 8 & beyerdynamic DT770 Pros. Into a macbook pro with 8 gigs of ram, its pretty beefy.

I'm still convinced my pod can get a better tone than my engl rig, so its definitely the way I'll go for recording.

Also my 2 guitars, Ran custom and RG2570.


----------



## DVRP

thesimo said:


> This thread is a good way to make your setup feel small and unworthy. However I am extremely new to recording so It's to be expected I think
> 
> But for recording i use my pod xt pro -> logic 8 & beyerdynamic DT770 Pros. Into a macbook pro with 8 gigs of ram, its pretty beefy.
> 
> I'm still convinced my pod can get a better tone than my engl rig, so its definitely the way I'll go for recording.
> 
> Also my 2 guitars, Ran custom and RG2570.



I like your setup! Its really clean looking. me likes


----------



## zimbloth

Well it's not exactly home, but at my guitar store I have a recording setup which I used to record my band Nemecide's EP. I use: 

Fractal Axe-FX Ultra
MOTU 828 MKIII
Custom built PC (Intel i7 quadcore processor, 6GB of ram, etc)
Cakewalk Sonar 7 Producer Edition
M-Audio BX-8A Monitors
Toontrack Drumkit From Hell 2 Superior w/ the Metal Foundry add-on
iZotope plugins
SIR 2.0 for impulses
SansAmp DI for bass tracks
AKG K240S (headphones)

I also have an SM57 beta which indeed is my favorite guitar mic ever, but since I only use the Axe-FX now it's been collecting dust.

In terms of guitars, I'm going through a bit of a change as of late but on my band's EP I used two Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7-strings to record all the tracks. Both were neck-thru maple w/ mahogany wings w/ Bare Knuckle Pickups (Rebel Yell in one, Holydiver in the other). I did some leads with a Painkiller equipped Rico as well. 

Currently my main guitars are a snow white BRJ Vixen 7 w/ a Warpig/Miracle Man pickup combo and a Parker Fly Mojo Olive Burl ('Four Seasons' Fall Model limited run 1/25). I'm about to purchase a third guitar, either a Guerilla 7-string custom or another Parker, we'll see.

The amps I use are an ENGL Fireball 100 and Hughes & Kettner DuoTone, both retubbed with JJs through a Fryette FatBottom 4x12 cab. However I really don't record with those, but I may in the future.


----------



## Cadavuh

thesimo said:


>



That blue guitar is beyond sick!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(Hardware)
PC- 3.8ghz quad core AMD Phenom Black edition CPU, Asus Crosshair MB with 8gb Patriot ram, dual 22" monitors, GTX295 Co-op Edition GPU, Watercooled (almost noiseless), Texas Instruments Firewire card. This machine is custom built by me, fitted in a black "Sniper" case, 1tb Internal Storage, 1tb External (backup drives)
M-Audio Profire 610 Interface
M-Audio BX8a near field monitors
M-Audio Studiophile AV40's
KRK Rokit 10s subwoofer monitor
M-audio Oxygen 49 midi keyboard
Rocktron Velocity 150w Power Amp
Randall XL cabs
Various mics, sm57's, 58s and others
Fractal Audio Axe Fx 
Line 6 POD X3 Live
Everything wired in Mogami Cables. 
Lots of pedals and toys..

Guitars-
Bernie Rico Jr custom Jeckyll 7 
Agile Septor 725 "Vader" with EMG 707 pickups @ 18v
Agile AB3500bk Baritone 6er
Peavey Millennium 5-String bass
Cort Action 5-string bass
ESP LTD TA600 4 string bass (autographed by Slayer, won it in a songwriting contest, I don't play it)

Software-
Presonus Studio One Pro DAW
FL Studio 8 for drum sequencing and some synths
Plugins- Drumagog soft sampler, Waves Mercury, Addictive Drums, Peavey Revalver, Absynth 5... and other stuff..

I know I'm forgetting stuff... but that's all the gear I use on a regular basis.

PS- Nice fucking monitor, Nolly!


----------



## zimbloth

It really is a nice monitor. Every time I goto the Apple Store I want one, but then remember that it wouldnt even fit on my desk so the 22 will have to suffice!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

zimbloth said:


> It really is a nice monitor. Every time I goto the Apple Store I want one, but then remember that it wouldnt even fit on my desk so the 22 will have to suffice!



Yeah a bigger monitor is actually my next upgrade. But I'm just going to buy a 32" 1080i LCD TV, because my video card will support it and it would be a bit cheaper. I really like having to two screens though, so I'm still unsure about doing it.


----------



## zimbloth

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah a bigger monitor is actually my next upgrade. But I'm just going to buy a 32" 1080i LCD TV, because my video card will support it and it would be a bit cheaper. I really like having to two screens though, so I'm still unsure about doing it.



It will support it but the resolution isn't going to be anywhere near as high as on a computer monitor. As long you're cool with that, thats a nifty idea.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

zimbloth said:


> It will support it but the resolution isn't going to be anywhere near as high as on a computer monitor. As long you're cool with that, thats a nifty idea.



Well, I hooked a friend's 32" 1080i HDtv to my PC once and it looked killer in 1920x1080 native resolution. In fact, it was more sharp/clear than the 1680x1050 resolution on my current LCD monitors. Might have been because the TV was a pretty nice Samsung. Dunno. I'd have to research it more and find one that works well with a PC. 

That would be a good topic to start


----------



## zimbloth

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Well, I hooked a friend's 32" 1080i HDtv to my PC once and it looked killer in 1920x1080 native resolution. In fact, it was more sharp/clear than the 1680x1050 resolution on my current LCD monitors. Might have been because the TV was a pretty nice Samsung. Dunno. I'd have to research it more and find one that works well with a PC.
> 
> That would be a good topic to start



That's cool. I could be wrong for sure, I just always seem to notice that when friends of mine use their HD-TV for computer stuff it looks a little blurry.


----------



## -Nolly-

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> PS- Nice fucking monitor, Nolly!



Tip of the hat to you too duder!
It really is such an awesome screen. After 2 years of recording on a 15" Macbook Pro, going up to the 27-incher was so amazing. Now going back to the laptop feels like trying to work through a keyhole..


----------



## zephyrkillz

I love my rackmount computer.


----------



## elscar

zimbloth said:


> That's cool. I could be wrong for sure, I just always seem to notice that when friends of mine use their HD-TV for computer stuff it looks a little blurry.



hooking up my macbook to my HDTV gets a fairly good resolution but took me ages fiddling with the settings to get it to fit to the screen properly and still be a good resolution.

also a word of warning, if you're planning on using a HDTV as a monitor, beware of screen burn, me and both my housemates have experienced this, it does fade away after a while but something to bear in mind


----------



## Konfyouzd

Here's what I'm workin' w/...


----------



## Konfyouzd

thesimo said:


> This thread is a good way to make your setup feel small and unworthy.


 


this...


----------



## String7th

Roughly 12x10ft control room with home made acoustic paneling made from mineralwool boards for broadband absorption. 14x10 studio room with 16ft tray-designed ceiling, connected by 20 channel snake.

Self-built computer:
Quad Core AMD CPU, 4 Gigs RAM, Windows XP, 500gig internal HD, 1TB ext HD via ESATA.

-Presonus Firestudio
-Presonus DigimaxD8
-Pod X3
-Event TR8 monitors
-JBL 10" sub

Mics:
about 20 entry level and studio standards including Audix i5, D2 and D4. Shure 57, 58, and beta58. Nady ribbon. CAD dynamic and condensor drum mics. and a Rode NT1A

Random stuff:
-ADA Microtube Poweramp
-custom 1x12 guitar cab with Emmenence speaker
-Radial X-amp reamp box
-61 key Casio keyboard used as MIDI controller
-Presonus Headphone amp
-5 closed back headphones from Yamaha and Sennheiser
-Steven Slate LE
-Focusrite Scarlett pack
-Toontrack Drumtracker
-Antares Autotune and harmony generator
-assorted guitars and basses
-dozens of cables and stands


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

zephyrkillz said:


> I love my rackmount computer.



I used that same model desk for YEARS. It worked great! It's actually still sitting in my garage from when I upgraded to my current desk. 

That reminds me... I gotta post that thing on Craigslist. But I'm gonna miss it 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meisterjager

I wish I had more room for recording gear ( I have about 11ft by 8ft - and that includes living space.

I need to move out...


----------



## John_Strychnine

tr0n said:


> Is that an SSL? 9000 series? I imagine you guys and Tesseract are the only bands with a good amount of analogue in the production.



Hey man,

It's a DDA DCM232, it was DDA's alternative to the SSL! Neema just went through and recapped a bunch of the preamp sections of the channels and it's brought it back to life again. Needs alot of work but we'll get round to restoring it back to how it sounded back in 1989! The eq section sounds fucking amazing.


----------



## keshav

My setup is guitar -> DI box -> MOTU Ultralite -> computer.

And several plugins.


----------



## tr0n

John_Strychnine said:


> Hey man,
> 
> It's a DDA DCM232, it was DDA's alternative to the SSL! Neema just went through and recapped a bunch of the preamp sections of the channels and it's brought it back to life again. Needs alot of work but we'll get round to restoring it back to how it sounded back in 1989! The eq section sounds fucking amazing.



Very cool.  Out of interest, what are these new mics you've acquired (as per your tweet)?


----------



## mrhankey87

Here we have:
















Macbook Pro 15"
Ableton Live 8 primarily, Logic 9 sometimes
PreSonus Firestudio Mobile (quite cheap and tiny but works great)
KRK VXT6 monitors (upgrading to Adam A7X soon)
Countryman Type 85 DI box
Cuniberti Reamp V2 box
Novation Remote SL 61 midi keyboard
Pod X3
everything linked with Mogami and Vovox cables

other stuff, pictured or not:
some other guitars, mainly for teaching and practice purpose
Rivera Knucklehead Tre
Rivera 4x12 cab with V30s
Vader 2x12 cab
shure SM57
Axe Fx Ultra
Fractal Atomic Reactor (powered)

My tracking guitars:








MusicMan JP7 BFR with Painkiller bridge and Cold Sweat neck - drop A tuning
Blackmachine B6 with Nailbomb bridge and Painkiller neck (courtesy of Nolly) - B standard tuning
Hufschmid Hufcaster - drop C tuning
Agile Intrepid Pro with Lundgren M8 bridge and Q-Tuner BL-5 neck - drop E tuning

softwares and VSTs:
Native Instruments Komplete 6 (preordered Komplete 7 upgrade)
Spectrasonic Trillian Bass
Toontrack Superior Drummer w/ Metal Foundry exp
all Toontrack midi libraries
Slate Digital Trigger
Steven Slate Drums
GuitarPro 6


----------



## DanD

I apologize in advance for this possibly taking up a whole page, but here't goes.... Taken on my highly advanced HD Xbox Live Vision cam, here is the overview of my bestudoid (bedroom-studio): 






Comp: 21" iMac '09 - 4 GB RAM, 3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 500 GB disk space, 800 Firewire port
DAW(s): Logic Pro 9, Reaper 64 
Plug-ins: SD2.0 w/TMF, Komplete 6, Ozone/T-Racks, Pod Farm 2 (I would really like to have the Complete Composers Collection by East West more than anything.)
Other software: GP6 
Western Digital 1TB external hard drive 
Powered monitors: M-Audio BX8a
Interface: Firebox
Pod X3
Keystation 88es






Mic: Rode NT1-A 
Cab: PPC412






Rack: Furman PL-Plus PC, G Major (which I'm selling BTW if anyone's interested), BBE 361 Sonic Maximizer (this, too) 
Decimator pedal (this, three)






E-kit: Alesis USB Pro w/added Alesis rubber dual trigger pads/single triggered cymbal, Alesis Trigger iO, 2 Yahmaha KP65s, and this Smartrigger hi hat setup: YouTube - Setting up Hi Hat Controller with Electronic Drums 1: VFD






The reason why there are two Trigger iOs is because one alone didn't have enough inputs for each of the pads I use. They both connect to this MIDI merger then into my interface and it works just fine. You can buy a Trigger iO instead of another drum module if you're already using one with drum sampling software -- much more frugal. 






5 toms, 2 snares, 10 cymbals (the 5 apparent plus tom rim triggers) 






2 Cannon Twin Effect pedals for single/double/triple/quadruple bass option with rubber Tama Iron Cobra beaters 






Rubber Tama silent tips for uninterrupted parental lovemaking and/or sleeping sessions 






Guitars: Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 828, stock Made in Japan Charvel 





Basses: Conklin GT-7, Brice (Rondo Music) fretless 6 string 






Bed: Chinese imitation from a random American retail store


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

^ Awesome basses are awesome!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Super rep for the uninterrupted parental love making comment


----------



## darkinners

my really tiny project studio


----------



## Triple7

Here's my setup.






Current setup:

PowerMac 2.3 dp
Samsung 23" Monitor
M-Audio Bx5a's
Pod Studio UX2
Fractal Audio Axe-Fx Ultra
Reaper
Superior Drummer 2.0


Things I will be upgrading to soon:

IMac 27"
Presonus Firestudio Project
Logic 9
Shure sm7b
Shure sm57


----------



## Josh Bodnar

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum, I really dig it so far. This is my first post and I thought this was a good one. Check out my setup! 

This is kinda like the neat and clean glamor shot 





This is my recent setup





This is my mixer and rack gear





These are my microphones





This is my Pod Xt Live





This is my amp, I am actually selling this to get an Orange cab!





This is my custom built guitar with EMG 81's 





This is my secondary guitar, I use this primarily for cleaner sounds and gritty stuff





Gotta have a comfy chair 







So heres the listing of my gear:

iMac 27" i7 16gb ram
Logic Pro 9
Superior Drummer 2.0
Steven Slate Trigger
Amplitube 3
Mackie MR8's
Axe-Fx Ultra
Focusrite Saffire Pro 10 i/o
Digitech Studio Reverb
Presonus StudioLive 16.4.2
Pod XT Live
B-52 AT-100 Halfstack

Microphones:
(2) SM57's
(2) Audix ADX-51's
(1) Audix i5
(2) Audix D2's
(1) Audix D4
(1) Audix D6
(1) MXL 990
(1) MXL 991


That is the majority of my equipment

If you want to contact me for any questions or just simply to chat about gear and such, my 
facebook: http://www.facebook.com/josh.bodnar1
myspace: http://www.myspace.com/tethjosh


----------



## TheGuerilla

Mine 






Soon the M Audio Fast Track Pro will be replaced by a M Audio Profire 2626 and the Pocket Pod will be replaced by a Pod X3 Pro


----------



## Customisbetter

there are some classy fuckin rigs in here.


----------



## -Nolly-

Just grabbed a new preamp, which will also be serving as a DI. It's an Audient MiCo:


----------



## Valdolopezz

Here is my lair)


----------



## MrMcSick

My budget of doom!


----------



## tr0n

-Nolly- said:


> Just grabbed a new preamp, which will also be serving as a DI. It's an Audient MiCo:



Ooo shiny, will this be for bass and vocals? If it's the same front end used on the ASP8024 console then I'm sure it'll sound loverly.


----------



## GorillaSalsa

My little room studio is not the best studio of those posted here (I need monitors desperately), but I don't think it's bad at all. 






(you can see the rest of the photos here)


----------



## -Nolly-

tr0n said:


> Ooo shiny, will this be for bass and vocals? If it's the same front end used on the ASP8024 console then I'm sure it'll sound loverly.



Plan is to use it for vocals/cab mics/DI guitar tracks, and yep, it does have the same front-end as the ASP008 and ASP8024. A bit of a bargain if you ask me


----------



## Josh Bodnar

Thanks! It took a hell of a lot of work to get this setup! Luckily I dont have much bills right now so I can afford to spend dough on it. Im 19 years old, work at a bar/restaurant making $9/h. So you can only imagine how many hours it took to get this gear. Luckily Im starting to make some good cash recording bands, that alone is starting to become a decent enough income to quit my job and be very comfortable! I just need consistency, so I will keep the job for now


----------



## leandroab

GorillaSalsa said:


> My little room studio is not the best studio of those posted here (I need monitors desperately), but I don't think it's bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can see the rest of the photos here)



Shit is class!


----------



## rob_l

Been gone for a while but figured I'd dump the pics in any way...









































A bit of downstairs room...










Computer
2009 Mac Pro - Dual 3.2ghz Xeons, 32Gb, 4 x 1TB HDs, 3 x Dell24" LCDs

Mixer/Control Surface & Interfaces
DigiDesign C|24 w/ DB-25 - XLR & TRS
HOSA PDR-369 Mic-In panels x 4
Sound-Construction C|24 Custom Console desk - 12spc rack legs - Oak
Sound-Construction 12spc. low-boy rack - Oak
RaXXess 14sp straight oak racks w/ large table tops

Interfaces
DigiDesign 003 Rack+
Presonus DigiMax FS
Apogee BigBen wordclock
MOTU 128 Express MIDI I/O
Samson D1500 RTA Spectrum Analyzer and digital room mgmt.

Software
ProTools LE 8
MPTK v. 2.0
Hundreds of plugins...
Bias PeakPro XT


Routing
TC Electronic Konnekt x32 digital patch bay
Samson S-Patch+ x 4

Monitoring
Presonus Central Station monitoring controller
Presonus Central Station Remote Desktop Control
Fostex PM-1
Mackie MR5a
TRUTH 2031a 8-3/4" LFD w 2" ferro-fluid HFD
TRUTH 3030a 6-3/4" Kevlar LFD w 2" velocity-ribbon HF transducer

Phones
Presonus HP60 headphone amp
Presonus HP4 headphone amp in live room
Samson S-Amp headphone amp in live room
Sony 7509hd
Sony 7502hd
Sony MDR-V150 x 4
AKG k240 x 2
AKG k44 x 3
AKG k220 x 2
Sennheiser HD280
Sennheiser EH150
VicFirth drum iso headphones
NADY QH560

Channel Strips & Microphone Preamps
Avalon 737sp class A tube ch. strip
Toft-Audio ATC-2 2 ch. FET strip
Universal Audio DCS-2 remote 2ch. preamp
Universal Audio 710 Twin-Finity x 2
Joemeek OneQ ch. strip w/ optical de-esser
Joemeek TwinQ 2 ch. strip
Joemeek SixQ British
SSL xLogic AlphaChannel x 2 linked
Focusrite ISA 430MKII ch. strip
Focusrite OctoPre LE 8x Green-Series preamps
Focusrite Trakmaster ch. strip
Presonus Eurekaclass A FET-Transformer coupled ch. strip
Presonus StudioChannel class A tube ch. strip x 2
Presonus BlueTube 2 ch. preamp
DigiDesign C|24 preamps x 16
dbx 286a x 4 ch. strip w/ enhancer and VCA gate
Korg TMP-2 tube-preamp/optical compressors

Dynamics Processors
Avalon 747sp stereo class A compressor & 6 band EQ / mastering processor
Presonus ACP88 8 ch. comp/lim/gate x 2 (these are necessities for drums and bands - these two units supply dynamics for all 16 io points and outs from the C24)
Presonus Comp16 x 4
ART Pro VLA I
ART Pro VLA II
dbx 166xl
dbx 266xl
dbx1074 4 ch. noise gate
TC Electronic Finalizer Express
TC Electronic C300
Aphex 204 Aural Exciter
BBE MaxCom Pro w/ 482 maximizer
Phonic T8200 Multi-Band tube compressor & optimizer
Mackie Quad-Comp 4ch.digital compressor / gate x 2

Effects Processors
TC Electronic Finalizer Express
TC Electronic MOne XL x 2
TC Electronic GMajor
TC Electronic m300
Digitech TSR-24 (original)
Lexicon mx300
Lexicon mx200
Alesis MIDIVerb
Alesis PicoVerb

Guitar Processors
Fractal Audio Axe-FX
DigiDesign Eleven-Rack
Line 6 POD X3 Pro w/ FBV long board
Line 6 POD Pro
Line6 POD 2.0
Digitech GSP1101 w/ Control 2
Digitech HarmonyMan 
Axon AX100 mkII
Carvin TN100
Line6 M13
BOSS GT-10
Roland GR-20

Guitar Amplifiers
Carvin V3
Carvin x100b custom-shop reissue
Carvin Master Tube 3200 Anniv. series
Laney GH50L
Peavey JSX
Peavey Valveking
Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 1x12 combo
Marshall Haze 1
Crate Blue Voodoo 120
VOX Nightrain

Guitar Enclosures
Randall ISOlationCab sealed "silent" 1x12 SM57 mic'd enclosure
Marshall 1960a
Carvin x100 4x12 w/ Rocket 50s
Carvin MTS 4x12 w/ BR12"s
Carvin MTS 2x12 w/BR12"s
Crate USA 4x12 Vintage 30s
Hartke GH-412a Vintage 30s

Pedals
Line6 M13
Line6 M9
Digitech Whammy II
Carvin Tone Navigator x 2
SD Boosta Grande' boost pedal
SD Lava Box overdrive/fuzz
SD Pickup Booster
BOSS Super Overdrive
BOSS TU2 Tuner
Peterson Strobostomp
MXR DynaComp II
Dunlop Crybaby wah
Dunlop Crybaby +
Ibanez Weeping Demon
Ibanez TubeScreamer TS-808

MIDI Keyboards, drumpads and Synths
11pc Roland TD-12 e-drum kit
Alesis USB-Pro pc kit with Alesis and Roland brains
Korg PADKontrol drum triggering pad
Korg X50 slimline synth workstation/ MIDI controller
M-Audio Axiom 25 MIDI keyboard and drum pad
Ibanez RG1820 w/ Roland GK-MIDI equipped Double-Edge Pro tremolo

Power / Protection / Conditioning / Acoustics
Monter Power Pro 2500 x 3
Monster Power Pro 2000 x 2
Monster Power Pro 900 x 4
Furman PL8 +
Furman PL8
Furman M8D
Furman M8
Furman floor board x 4
Auralex SFS SonoColumn and SonoFlat panels and LENRD bass traps

Microphones
Rode NT1 Anniversary
Blue BlueBird
MXL 9000 tube

Both the live and control rooms have been thoroughly treated with the highest grade Auralex tile systems available - The SonoFlat and SonoColumns, as well as multiple "Roominator" sets. Rest assured that you will get the absolute best representation of your source material - Ine the vocal booth even the sheet music stand is treated. Thorough ; )


----------



## Mindcrime1204

/thread


----------



## techjsteele

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I used that same model desk for YEARS. It worked great! It's actually still sitting in my garage from when I upgraded to my current desk.
> 
> That reminds me... I gotta post that thing on Craigslist. But I'm gonna miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This is my favorite setup I've seen in this thread. Simple, yet efficient. I'm jealous!


----------



## darkinners

rob_l said:


> Both the live and control rooms have been thoroughly treated with the highest grade Auralex tile systems available - The SonoFlat and SonoColumns, as well as multiple "Roominator" sets. Rest assured that you will get the absolute best representation of your source material - Ine the vocal booth even the sheet music stand is treated. Thorough ; )




this is your home studio
I am speechless


----------



## -Nolly-

Rob, it's a very impressive setup, but I have to ask.. 
Do you honestly ever choose to use, say, your Presonus Eureka over the Avalon, UA and Joe Meek pre's? Same with the POD 2.0 over the X3? 
Also, how come only low-end monitors and only 3 mics? 
If it works for you, then that's great, but for the money you've spent there I'm kinda shocked you didn't get a Pro-Tools HD rig and some top-class monitors and mics..


----------



## John_Strychnine

rob_l said:


> Been gone for a while but figured I'd dump the pics in any way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]



This setup is relaly awesome, but there is one thing i really don't get...

All this awesome equipment, but you're putting all through the AD/DA convertors on the Digi 003 ....

I'm quite intrigued why you haven't bought anything thats up there with the avalon/focusrite etc. Convertors make the biggest amount of difference to the sound, if you have good AD/DA convertors you can pretty much plug a radioshack microphone in and it will sound great. 

Buy some Iz ADA Convertors and you won't believe the difference. 

The studio i work at has 2 Otari I Radars (that only run in 16 bit/48khz) and it makes the RME Fireface 800 sound like an overpriced joke.


----------



## rob_l

Hey guys, these are the pics from right after the patch bays were wired. At the time I was upgrading to this new setup, and went with a trade-up from the 003 to an HD3 Accel rig. Three HD IOs an HD MADI and still using the Big Ben. Believe me. It don't get much better than this.  Considering its just the "extra room" on the second floor, not a baaaad home job...


----------



## tr0n

Can I ask why you opt to use the Big Ben? Is there anything wrong with the clocks in the HD3 interfaces? It seems to me that if you feel an interface needs an external clock then there's no reason to actually buy the interface in the first place...


----------



## Cadavuh

^I think he just likes to buy stuff.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^
If you have the means...


Good to see ya back around Rob


----------



## Prime

rob_l said:


> Hey guys, these are the pics from right after the patch bays were wired. At the time I was upgrading to this new setup, and went with a trade-up from the 003 to an HD3 Accel rig. Three HD IOs an HD MADI and still using the Big Ben. Believe me. It don't get much better than this.  Considering its just the "extra room" on the second floor, not a baaaad home job...



Awesomeness. 

Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## synrgy

So, I just did some rearranging.. Trying a stab at a hybrid studio/living room setup, since I hate wasting space in my tiny-ass studio apartment with multiple work-stations..






The shelves under the desk are on wheels, so I can pull the whole thing back towards my couch and lounge while I work. 

You can't really tell by looking, but all the cables are tied up and managed rather nicely so I don't run into issues when I try to move the thing around. 

The sad thing is, this only represents a cross-section of my gear.  What I can't wait to do is get my busted studio monitor fixed (the working one is half-behind the TV here) so I can ditch those stupid Altec Lansing speakers.. If only there were an authorized Event repair facility closer to me than fucking Gaithersburg.. 

Also somewhere in this picture is likely my  kitteh.


----------



## Customisbetter

synrgy said:


> PS -- the image is attached from a gmail link, so let me know if it doesn't work. I can see it, but I know that doesn't mean anyone else can..



doesn't work broski


----------



## DomitianX

The only change since these pics were taken is I upgraded to Rokit 8s.


----------



## synrgy

Customisbetter said:


> doesn't work broski



Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Psyy

Hey guys, this isn't so much a picture of my studio, though I hope to take one soon.

My question is centered around what most users here have for computing power. What does everyone find sufficient to run their various softwares/interfaces without the computer threatening to crash on you? I hope to purchase a new desktop in the next couple weeks, so hopefully someone will be able to shed some light on a proper choice for me.


----------



## synrgy

Psyy said:


> Hey guys, this isn't so much a picture of my studio, though I hope to take one soon.
> 
> My question is centered around what most users here have for computing power. What does everyone find sufficient to run their various softwares/interfaces without the computer threatening to crash on you? I hope to purchase a new desktop in the next couple weeks, so hopefully someone will be able to shed some light on a proper choice for me.



The answer to that greatly depends on exactly what kind of work you're intending to do. The good news is, we're officially a few years past where the technology needed to do most audio work became affordable for just about everybody.

I actually have 2 machines. The rackmount PC in the lower left of the picture I posted is my 'workhorse' machine; quad core 3ghz, 4gb ram (I would have more but I'm insisting on sticking with XP Pro for now and XP can only support 3GB, so there you go..) and multiple hard drives set up on a RAID system to mirror each other, so that even if one drive dies, I already/instantly have a backup working. This was a machine built by PCAudioLabs, and for something like it, expect to drop $2-3k or more.

I used to have a laptop built by the same company, but somebody stole it last winter. 

I bought a much cheaper laptop to replace it; a new-old-stock HP Probook 15. Windows XP, 3GB Ram, Dual Core. It cost me around $500 from Ebay.

Both machines pretty much handle anything and everything I throw at them, and I do a lot of sequencing and recording. I use Ableton primarily, but these machines also run Cubase without any problems at all.

Anything with multiple cores and 3GB Ram or more should get you by just fine. Anything beyond that will absolutely help, but shouldn't be _necessary_.


----------



## Customisbetter

Psyy said:


> Hey guys, this isn't so much a picture of my studio, though I hope to take one soon.
> 
> My question is centered around what most users here have for computing power. What does everyone find sufficient to run their various softwares/interfaces without the computer threatening to crash on you? I hope to purchase a new desktop in the next couple weeks, so hopefully someone will be able to shed some light on a proper choice for me.



Most of us in here are fairly computer literate and know our way around a fresh operating system install. Many on here even built their own rigs. 

My advice is if you don't have the ability, get a nerd friend to install a fresh OS on your machine before you start recording with it. Stock PCs come bloated with all sorts of shit that can wreak havoc on many recording programs.


----------



## DomitianX

I do my recording on a Mac Mini. $500 brand new. I can get about 8 or 10 simultaneous tracks recording before I notice any issues. I do notice an issue if I load a lot of plugs up on a track while mixing, but other than that the Mac Mini is a kickass DAW.


----------



## synrgy

Customisbetter said:


> Most of us in here are fairly computer literate and know our way around a fresh operating system install. Many on here even built their own rigs.
> 
> My advice is if you don't have the ability, get a nerd friend to install a fresh OS on your machine before you start recording with it. Stock PCs come bloated with all sorts of shit that can wreak havoc on many recording programs.



Ah, yeah. Great advice. I didn't even think about that because it just comes naturally to me. I remember that's the first thing my step-dad and I used to do whenever our family got a new PC, because in the mid-90's especially it was next-to-impossible to get a machine without several gigs worth of completely useless proprietary software pre-installed on it. (I'm looking at *YOU*, Compaq, Dell, HP and Gateway...)

The HP laptop I mentioned above required this. FIRST THING, I had to uninstall about 15 programs, remove 20 applications from the 'startup' process, and countless 'services' from the boot sequence. She's been running beautifully ever since. 

'msconfig' is indeed a beautiful thing.


----------



## Psyy

Wow, I appreciate the quick responses guys.

I'm using a Sony Vaio laptop at the moment, and while it's nothing pathetic, I still have issues doing something as simple as programming my drums in my DAW. It'll be going along fine, only to have audio problems where the sound cuts out and lags, only to be resumed a few seconds later. Makes it difficult for recording.

I'm pretty much illiterate when it comes to computers, so your answers really helped out. Unfortunately, I don't have anyone that could build me a PC myself, so I'll more than likely be going with a stock PC.


----------



## Triple7

I'm gonna give this thread a bump. I need to see some more awesome home studios!


----------



## Coryd

Awesome setups in here so far! I'll have to post mine when i get some pics


----------



## paintkilz

DomitianX said:


> .



i had that same desk. it was amazing, but way big and took alot of room.


----------



## bulb

my setup is rather simple compared to some of the setups that i have seen in this thread
but it has treated me very well thus far, produced all the albums/songs/projects i have on this setup including the periphery album.




Here are my recording guitars:




And here are my live guitars as well as my Scott French Custom





Here is the list of stuff:
Custom computer (gonna get a new one in the next few days since this one is 4 or 5 years old i think)
amd x2 4400 processor
2gb ram
80,250 and 500GB internal drives

Axefx Ultra
Presonus Firepod
Presonus Eureka 
Pod x3
Access Virus Ti
Mackie HR 624 Monitors

Guitars:
Blackmachine B2
Blackmachine B6
Bernie Rico Jekyll 6
Bernie Rico Jekyll 7
Scott French SF3
EBMM JP6
EBMM JP7
EBMM BFR JP&
Ibanez RGA420z
Ibanez RG2228
Caparison Angelus
Jackson RR24 (not pictured)
Schecter Stiletto Custom 5 Bass


----------



## dudeskin

bulb said:


> my setup is rather simple compared to some of the setups that i have seen in this thread
> but it has treated me very well thus far, produced all the albums/songs/projects i have on this setup including the periphery album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my recording guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my live guitars as well as my Scott French Custom


 

2 blackmachines, man i want one. nice setup. most studios dont get the quality you have coming out.


----------



## cwhitey2

bulb said:


> my setup is rather simple compared to some of the setups that i have seen in this thread
> but it has treated me very well thus far, produced all the albums/songs/projects i have on this setup including the periphery album.




your setup is more epic than mine....

guitar>amp>TASCAM dp-004


----------



## Customisbetter

Misha what is up with the Pocket Pod? Just for noodling about?


----------



## bulb

cwhitey2 said:


> your setup is more epic than mine....
> 
> guitar>amp>TASCAM dp-004



perhaps, but compared to rob_l's setup for example, id say we are in the same league haha!


----------



## Psyy

bulb said:


> rob_l's setup



That's not a home recording studio. That's a space ship.


----------



## -Nolly-

bulb said:


> my setup is rather simple compared to some of the setups that i have seen in this thread
> but it has treated me very well thus far, produced all the albums/songs/projects i have on this setup including the periphery album.



Great example of how a good ear, plus knowledge is way more important than having insane amounts of gear


----------



## MDV

Yeah, showing what can be done with so little. Good stuff.


----------



## MDV

Fireface 800
Radial J48
Radial X-Amp
Radial Phazer
A7s and Sub 8
ATH M50s
HD25s
RS140s
Kef somethingorothers, used as stands. 
Home made bass traps
Vypyr 30 behind the chair
ADVT30XL by the guitars

Mics - NT1A, SM57, i5, MD421. 

i7 920
6Gb ram
2 X 1Tb caviar black
24" monitor
HD4890 (even though the PC has no games on it, and likely never will, its surprisingly quiet, so there it is). 

Arcam CD73

And, of course, Optimash prime. 






Powerball
CL 100 EQ
JVM 410H
Roadstar 18
Ubercab with Swamp Thangs instead of t75s
Decimator
Award Session JD10
EQ20
MXR 10 band

Acoustic foam shield thing also visible, tucked away; I use it to cut down room reflections on reamping. 







Gutiars -
Legra Aurora (aftermath/HD)
Legra MDV602 (aftermath/PK)
SLSMG (C-Bomb/nameless neck)
DX1 (Gotoh trem, C-Bomb/2x trilogy)
A 'Cimar' acoustic that sounds quite good, though it plays like a dog
A nylon string that was made for mum 40 years ago by a chap called Victor Garcia; sounds unfathomably beautifull. 

And family photo - main guitars and amps 






And most importantly, Hippy repelent


----------



## Enselmis

MDV said:


> And most importantly, Hippy repelent



I take offense to that. My parents are hippies.


----------



## MDV

Dude, its just tongue in cheek, lighten up, its no more serious than optimash primes continually approving thumbs up.


----------



## Zami77

MDV said:


> Dude, its just tongue in cheek, lighten up, its no more serious than optimash primes continually approving thumbs up.


  I think he was joking man! if not, then 

and I really like a lot of the setups posted here. Ill post a picture of my setup when im done installing all my software onto my new custom built computer (ive already transfered around almost a 100 gigs on my 1 tb hard drive and still have over a 100gb left to go!)


----------



## prh

my ghetto set-up:

2009 21.5" iMac, 4gb RAM, 1TB HDD.
AudioEngine 2 speakers
Logic 8
Superior 2.0
Guitar Rig 4
ibby S series 

yes, im using decks of cards to prop up my speakers so the higher frequencies hit my ears in the right place, and no my chair is not pink, its fuscia 

voila







but the piece de resistance, my signature custom darth vader strat copy, with custom glow in the dark fret markers. using my master luthier skillz i chiselled the nut, and it is currently tuned low-to-high (with appropriate 9 gauges) to

F (the F below standard low E)
E (standard low E)
A (standard A)
E (standard low E) 
E (one octave up) 
E (standard high E)






detail of my master artisanship:










so yeah, pretty baller.


----------



## kriztoefur

Heres mine


----------



## MABGuitar

kriztoefur said:


> Heres mine



I love your room man, I wish I had so many guitars xD


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Agree, but still searching for that Axe-FX from your pic, which seems to be missing from your rig. ^^


----------



## kriztoefur

ya ya i know...thats next...is the ultra really worth the xtra 500?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Umm, I remember someone calculating it to be more than worth it. It must have been on gearslutz... 

It was about the money you pay for the effects and modules you get for the ultra. IIRC it was about 20-40$ you pay for an extra (high quality) effect when you buy it. That's pretty much "worth it". Not to mention the fact that in the standard version you can't use effects simultaneously. (confirm please?) 

E: Found it: http://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-much-gear-so-little-time/493532-fractal-axe-fx-ultra.html It's actually 50$/effect (think about that some Boss effects costs around 200$!) + the extra features.


----------



## Wookieslayer

kriztoefur said:


> Heres mine



I like it! including the wall color scheme


----------



## cwhitey2

Psyy said:


> That's not a home recording studio. That's a space ship.


----------



## The Beast

Nothing fancy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Splees

man, I need to finish my room.


----------



## Khesahn

Man.. There's some sweet home setups in this thread, almost feel silly posting mine. But anyways. Here it is..













Gear:

Custom build hackintosh (i7)
Presonus FP10
Toneport UX1
M-Audio BX5a
Behringer BCF2000

some guitars and basses. No fancy ones though :/


----------



## meisterjager

The Beast said:


> *pictures*
> 
> Nothing fancy, but it gets the job done.


 
We have the same chair! I love it.


----------



## Prime

"State of the art" Line6 UX2 and a $300 computer from Best Buy.


----------



## Antenna

The Beast said:


>


 
I Envy that chair, This is Fucking the bullshitz!!!!!


----------



## Cadavuh

^I've sat in one of those at an office max. Needless to say the looks are deceiving, its not nearly as comfortable as it looks.


----------



## Winspear




----------



## meisterjager

Cadavuh said:


> ^I've sat in one of those at an office max. Needless to say the looks are deceiving, its not nearly as comfortable as it looks.


 
Absolutely disagree! Maybe the UK versions are different, but mine was bought based on comfort alone. It's had a 16st guy sitting in it for about 5 years now, and the foam still springs back


----------



## cryogen

Wow, these studios are great guys, keep em' coming! I always like seeing others peoples setup as it gives me ideas for my own studio. I'll post a few pics of mine once I find them on my hard drive.


----------



## DomitianX

paintkilz said:


> i had that same desk. it was amazing, but way big and took alot of room.



Its actually not that bad really. I like the larger lower table since I have the 61 key keyboard on it. I wish the top shelf was wider so I could put both my monitors and by Rokit 8s on it. I need to buy speaker stands.


----------



## Alexdeliverance

my ghetto setup;


----------



## techjsteele

Alexdeliverance said:


> my ghetto setup;



I like it! I love the idea of a simple, uncluttered space to record music in. Nice Jackson COW7 by the way!


----------



## Prydogga

Pictured:
2010 iMac 21.5"
2008 Compaq Laptop 
Guitar Rig Session I/O (For Laptop)

Not pictured:
Ibanez 1527
Sennheiser HD212Pro's








Setup:

Guitar/Bass > Session I/O > Reaper (Both comps) using LePou/X30/LeCto plugins/Ampeg

And a Pod x3 live, S2.0 and KRK Rokit 6s on the way


----------



## Zak1233

Very simple setup seeing as I don't have the room to expand unfortunately. PodX3 is behind my monitors, which is the only other piece of equipment I use when I do recordings.






For DJing


----------



## Customisbetter

^Epic

Here is an updated setup for me...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Hell yea, got a new studio computer.

Components (the main ones):
Intel i7 950 @ 3.06GhZ
Asus P6X58D-E
Nvidia GT210
An ssd drive that is laying on the table as i think it is broken
HDD drive with 1gb of memory (some samsung shitty spinpoint w/e)

I'll be uploading some images of my home studio setup someday...


----------



## Tyrant

Here`s mine, very simple setup. Still havent tried out the keyboard though xD


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Simpe is beautiful. Tyrant: What do you use for guitar recording?


----------



## Tyrant

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Simpe is beautiful. Tyrant: What do you use for guitar recording?



I just use a Toneport Ux1, nothing fancy at all.


----------



## Slamp

My simple setup, using some kind of pc that is in need of upgrades, pro tools 8, SD 2, and metal foundry.
Axe-fx Ultra
Adam a5x monitors

A glimpse of my M7/Sustainiac-equipped warlock in the corner.


----------



## Daggorath

Am I the only one who hates Macs? Unless us Brits just get ripped off on them, you can build a computer twice as powerful for half of the cost. In fact, I'm building a new heart for my studio in the coming weeks.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Nope its quite normal to pay a large amount for the shininess of macland.


----------



## Jbrum18

Well here is my current (very messy and basic) setup in my college res room

15'' MacBook Pro 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mbox 2 mini with Pro Tools 8 LE
A decent pair of Logitech computer speakers (I can't afford monitors atm)
WD external HD
AKG's and Beats by Dr. Dre for mixing (not in the picture)





Line 6 PODxt (lulz)





Agile Interceptor Pro 828 (pardon the blurryness, damn cell phone)





ESP-LTD B-206







I'd like to consider this my current recording setup though, one of six studios I have access to while I'm at Fanshawe College for Music Industry Arts for the next 2 years. Just beginning learning the SSL Duality console, very overwhelming at first but its only a matter of time before I can finally produce something on it, so stoked to start recording!


----------



## Customisbetter

PT HD


----------



## metalgod72




----------



## DomitianX

metalgod72 said:


>



Holy hell that is alot of 80s fluorescent awesomeness in a single room!


----------



## paintkilz

Customisbetter said:


> ^Epic
> 
> Here is an updated setup for me...




is that a fractal sitting there?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

metalgod72 said:


>


 

Hella awesome man! 
 And now, I have the sudden urge to listen to Whitesnake!


----------



## Customisbetter

paintkilz said:


> is that a fractal sitting there?



Naw thats your Father's AxeFX, the GSP 2101.  I do have a Fryette 2/90/2 though. 

@MEtalgod. Those three Sabers are worth more than my life.  Also I love the stack of hardcases. Legen-dairy.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Customisbetter said:


> Naw thats your Father's AxeFX, the GSP 2101.



That was awesome, lol.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Finally got a decent camera to shoot the gear with.

So this here is my computer setup.





Guitar setup and Shure SM57




Main bass [Warwick Corvette $$NT] and guitar [JPX7]




Drum set of mine [Tama Starclassic]. Not mic'd yet but thought that I'd show it off too. 




Bass head [Laney Nexus Tube]





Synths to be added.


----------



## synrgy

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Finally got a decent camera to shoot the gear with.



Without making any presumptions about the area in which you live, I wanted to warn you that having gear set up right by a window _might_ be a bad idea. 

As somebody who's apartment was robbed of thousands of dollars worth of shit about a year ago, I'd definitely advise against having any gear visible from outside.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

synrgy said:


> Without making any presumptions about the area in which you live, I wanted to warn you that having gear set up right by a window _might_ be a bad idea.
> 
> As somebody who's apartment was robbed of thousands of dollars worth of shit about a year ago, I'd definitely advise against having any gear visible from outside.
> 
> Just food for thought.



Yea, the room is 10 meters off the ground (no-one really can see up here) and I have never heard of any house robberies in the radius of 10km.

Never really thought about it that way, though.


----------



## Cyntex

Wow, some nice stuff in this thread . Here's my setup, I am planning on getting some active monitor speakers in the near future. 





My main concern/focus is that it has to sound good even at lower volumes. Not the kind of level where somebody is sleeping the room next to you, but it has too sound good without annoying my neighbours too much.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

My battle station.
Camera went missing a while back, so unfortunately all I have are old crappy webcam pics...
My desk is made of a slate of plywood sitting on top of two PA speakers. and I only use the mixer as a power amp...They were hand me downs.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Cyntex said:


> My main concern/focus is that it has to sound good even at lower volumes. Not the kind of level where somebody is sleeping the room next to you, but it has too sound good without annoying my neighbours too much.



That's a really good focus as everything you mix will sound good if it's high on volume. Keep levels down and you will sure have the best mix you can get. Cheating the ear is stupid if you're the producer. 

Edit: @JohnDillingerJr GOSH TAKE THAT AWESOME PC DOWN BEFORE IT FALLS DOWN!


----------



## BobSmoke

No pics of my rig at the mo as it's all packed up whilst I plaster & decorate my new recording room, but here's a few google sketchup models I've knocked up to figure out if everything will fit in.

Let's see if I can get the attachments to work....

View attachment my room 1.bmp


View attachment my room 2.bmp


View attachment my room 3.bmp


Heart of my recording set up is a pretty basic PC (AMD64 2Gig processor, 1 Gig RAM).
DAW is Cubase 5
Just upgraded from EZD to S2.0  
I/O is a Line 6 GX.
Pod farm with Metal Shop and FX Junkie addons.
Monitors are Alesis M1 Actives.
and I'm using a Fostex VF160 as a basic mixer to the monitors.

Outboard
Pod Pro
Line 6 Spider valve HD100
Laney 4x12 cab
Alesis DM5 kit & module

Guitars - All lefty's
Ibanez RG270
Dean ML (FBD Tribute model)
Epiphone SG
PRS Style home built/kit job (WIP)
Taylor Bigbaby
RG7321 (on loan from a mate)

Got big plans for the new room in terms of new gear, but I've just bankrupted myself buying software so it's going to be a case of 'slowly slowly catchy monkey'. =


----------



## btfsam

metalgod72 said:


>



awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this thread is epic!


----------



## Customisbetter

BobSmoke said:


> No pics of my rig at the mo as it's all packed up whilst I plaster & decorate my new recording room, but here's a few google sketchup models I've knocked up to figure out if everything will fit in.
> 
> Let's see if I can get the attachments to work....
> 
> View attachment 17151
> 
> 
> View attachment 17153
> 
> 
> View attachment 17152
> 
> 
> Heart of my recording set up is a pretty basic PC (AMD64 2Gig processor, 1 Gig RAM).
> DAW is Cubase 5
> Just upgraded from EZD to S2.0
> I/O is a Line 6 GX.
> Pod farm with Metal Shop and FX Junkie addons.
> Monitors are Alesis M1 Actives.
> and I'm using a Fostex VF160 as a basic mixer to the monitors.
> 
> Outboard
> Pod Pro
> Line 6 Spider valve HD100
> Laney 4x12 cab
> Alesis DM5 kit & module
> 
> Guitars - All lefty's
> Ibanez RG270
> Dean ML (FBD Tribute model)
> Epiphone SG
> PRS Style home built/kit job (WIP)
> Taylor Bigbaby
> RG7321 (on loan from a mate)
> 
> Got big plans for the new room in terms of new gear, but I've just bankrupted myself buying software so it's going to be a case of 'slowly slowly catchy monkey'. =


you are running an OS, Podfarm, AND Superior with 1 gig of memory? Damn son.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Customisbetter said:


> you are running an OS, Podfarm, AND Superior with 1 gig of memory? Damn son.



I was thinking just the same.


----------



## Swarth

Daggorath said:


> Am I the only one who hates Macs? Unless us Brits just get ripped off on them, you can build a computer twice as powerful for half of the cost. In fact, I'm building a new heart for my studio in the coming weeks.



No you're not the only one. I really don't like the mac OS, and to be on topic, I don't see how Mac's are vastly superior to windows when it comes to recording. 

my setup is rather simple:
sony laptop(will be upgraded to a Thinkpad X201 later this year)
Motu ultralike mk3 
reaper
Fractal Axe-Fx Ultra


----------



## ibbyfreak13

god i wish i had more room for mine, but circumstances of life have restricted me lol. still need to get my home setup on here.


----------



## BobSmoke

Customisbetter said:


> you are running an OS, Podfarm, AND Superior with 1 gig of memory? Damn son.



Haha, yeah it's a struggle as I have to be really careful about what VST plugins I use, but it's just about manageable as I have a really clean install with practically nothing else in the background. I tend to edit drums in S2.0 and mix down each drum as Wavs and import that into my project, so I'm not really running S2.0 at the same time as podfarm. Not ideal I know, but it does the job- for now. 

That said, one of my top upgrades is another 3 gig of ram.



ibbyfreak13 said:


> god i wish i had more room for mine, but circumstances of life have restricted me lol. still need to get my home setup on here.



Actually, it's a smaller room than I previously had (circumstances for me too!) but I think I can make it work


----------



## StupidDav

Heres mine:






Got my cab mic'ed up on the left, out of shot.

Needs monitors, an extra screen and another SM57, but I has no money


----------



## ibbyfreak13

BobSmoke said:


> Haha, yeah it's a struggle as I have to be really careful about what VST plugins I use, but it's just about manageable as I have a really clean install with practically nothing else in the background. I tend to edit drums in S2.0 and mix down each drum as Wavs and import that into my project, so I'm not really running S2.0 at the same time as podfarm. Not ideal I know, but it does the job- for now.
> 
> That said, one of my top upgrades is another 3 gig of ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's a smaller room than I previously had (circumstances for me too!) but I think I can make it work


 
i wish i had a room, im using a small part of living room as economy has forced my wife and kids and i to move into my fathers house, my wife joking says i went from a man cave to a man corner


----------



## Psyy

This thread needs to be stickied.

Fo' srs.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

Psyy said:


> This thread needs to be stickied.
> 
> Fo' srs.


 i second that!! i find myself always searching this one out


----------



## BobSmoke

ibbyfreak13 said:


> i wish i had a room, im using a small part of living room as economy has forced my wife and kids and i to move into my fathers house, my wife joking says i went from a man cave to a man corner



Lol. Better than a naughty corner! 

Just finished the plastering today. Painting and carpeting on the weekend. I'll do a progress thread if Anyone's interested? Separate thread or just increase the epicness of this one? 

Yah, if not stickied, then atleast nominate Nolly for 'hottest thread of 2010' in the ss.org annual awards!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I just got a new piece. I actually mentioned doing at the start of this thread. 

Picked up a 37" HDTV to use as a PC monitor. I'm totally in love with it. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Triple7

^That looks so sick Keith^

So do you like it better than having 2 monitors?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Triple7 said:


> ^That looks so sick Keith^
> 
> So do you like it better than having 2 monitors?



So far, I'm not missing having 2 monitors. This thing is frickin huge and looks great. No complaints at all. The pics kinds don't do it any justice (looks smaller). When I'm sitting 3-4 feet away, it takes up my field of vision. There is a LOT of real estate on the screen.


----------



## TreWatson

that is positively AWESOME Keith. 

I just crossed the line of using 2 monitors. i need to take a pic of my recording station eventually. haha

EDIT: what DAW is that?

i've never seen it before.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TreWatson said:


> EDIT: what DAW is that?
> 
> i've never seen it before.



It's Presonus Studio One Pro. My favorite DAW ever!


----------



## TreWatson

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's Presonus Studio One Pro. My favorite DAW ever!



wow dude! that's really cool! 

I thought Presonus just made hardware, i didnt know they did any DAW stuff.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

TreWatson said:


> wow dude! that's really cool!
> 
> I thought Presonus just made hardware, i didnt know they did any DAW stuff.



It hasn't been out very long, but I've been using it since the Beta release. They keep making it better and better. If I were to compare it to another DAW, I'd say it closely resembles Apple Logic Pro. 

PreSonus

Peep it out.


----------



## JamesM

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It hasn't been out very long, but I've been using it since the Beta release. They keep making it better and better. If I were to compare it to another DAW, I'd say it closely resembles Apple Logic Pro.
> 
> PreSonus
> 
> Peep it out.



Only one fault with your setup...

No designated beverage zone!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

The Armada said:


> Only one fault with your setup...
> 
> No designated beverage zone!



There's a red colored glass coaster just to the left of the midi keyboard that has "cheers" etched into it. 

pwnd. 

lol


----------



## JamesM

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> There's a red colored glass coaster just to the left of the midi keyboard that has "cheers" etched into it.
> 
> pwnd.
> 
> lol



Dammit Keith, camouflage?


----------



## leandroab

This thread screams awesomeness!


----------



## ZEBOV

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> (Hardware)
> PC- 3.8ghz quad core AMD Phenom Black edition CPU, Asus Crosshair MB with 8gb Patriot ram, dual 22" monitors, GTX295 Co-op Edition GPU, Watercooled (almost noiseless), Texas Instruments Firewire card. This machine is custom built by me, fitted in a black "Sniper" case, 1tb Internal Storage, 1tb External (backup drives)
> M-Audio Profire 610 Interface
> M-Audio BX8a near field monitors
> M-Audio Studiophile AV40's
> KRK Rokit 10s subwoofer monitor
> M-audio Oxygen 49 midi keyboard
> Rocktron Velocity 150w Power Amp
> Randall XL cabs
> Various mics, sm57's, 58s and others
> Fractal Audio Axe Fx
> Line 6 POD X3 Live
> Everything wired in Mogami Cables.
> Lots of pedals and toys..
> 
> Guitars-
> Bernie Rico Jr custom Jeckyll 7
> Agile Septor 725 "Vader" with EMG 707 pickups @ 18v
> Agile AB3500bk Baritone 6er
> Peavey Millennium 5-String bass
> Cort Action 5-string bass
> ESP LTD TA600 4 string bass (autographed by Slayer, won it in a songwriting contest, I don't play it)
> 
> Software-
> Presonus Studio One Pro DAW
> FL Studio 8 for drum sequencing and some synths
> Plugins- Drumagog soft sampler, Waves Mercury, Addictive Drums, Peavey Revalver, Absynth 5... and other stuff..
> 
> I know I'm forgetting stuff... but that's all the gear I use on a regular basis.
> 
> PS- Nice fucking monitor, Nolly!


It's now one large monitor screen. Saw it on facebook today.


----------



## Wookieslayer

^ one of the best things about that picture and set up is the stacked foam under the desk in the middle which I assume is for stretching your legs end resting your feet... very crucial IMO


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Wookieslayer said:


> ^ one of the best things about that picture and set up is the stacked foam under the desk in the middle which I assume is for stretching your legs end resting your feet... very crucial IMO



Yeah, that's also where my producer, Bella the Yorkie sleeps. 

Or in my guitar cases... 






http://imageshack.us


----------



## BobSmoke

My mixing/recording room is taking shape! What do you think? 













Still lots to do, but I'm enjoying jammin here!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^Whoa, nice. You really got to love the acoustics on that room!

But... Where is your axe-fx? >:|

E: Nice kit btw!


----------



## BobSmoke

Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^Whoa, nice. You really got to love the acoustics on that room!
> 
> But... Where is your axe-fx? >:|
> 
> E: Nice kit btw!



Hehe, thanks! The acoustics still need some work- bass traps in the corners are planned for next month. 

As for an axe fx, it's on the list, right after 'win the lottery' and 'buy a Hufschmid'


----------



## damiandred

Hey guys, i took a few photos of my current setup, its basic, with a few hot bits hanging around.

At the moment im saving for a Presonus ACP88 for drum tracking.

PLUS one of my friends is installing a large drum room into his house which will be available for use around the end of december.

in a year or so i have dedicated investors who own a motel, Mum and her partner , building me a pro designed studio with three dedicated rooms for tracking, a main control room with room for furniture etc, amenities and all that jazz.

all this will be done on the motel grounds which will allow us to put together packages for bands who want to travel to our studio and stay for the week or weekend.

but for now, heres my start up rig

ENJOY!!!

more pictures later.

My Agile 6







Axe FX + Eleven Rack + Delta 1010

And various preamps and compressors from Alesis, behgringer, Phonic, nothing too impressive






Carillon 6" monitors , SM57  

2.6ghz dual core, 4gb ram, 1gb GC


----------



## grantcooper2

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I just got a new piece. I actually mentioned doing at the start of this thread.
> 
> Picked up a 37" HDTV to use as a PC monitor. I'm totally in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



keith what desk is that, specifically? I am looking for something almost exactly like that.


----------



## FireInside

grantcooper2 said:


> keith what desk is that, specifically? I am looking for something almost exactly like that.



It looks like the Studio RTA Producer Station:
Buy Studio RTA Producer Station | Desks, Tables & Workstations | Musician's Friend


----------



## grantcooper2

I believe you are right, sir! Thanks!


----------



## guitarplayerone

Simple setup, but for now its really more my mixing skills (or lack of thereof) which are limiting my sound than anything else.

Presonus Firestudio 2626
Engl E530
M Audio Keystation 48e

J custom RG 8427
Jackson DXMG
Knockoff P bass

(Not pictured: Guitar Hero drums as MIDI controller with double bass  /thread )


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

guitarplayerone said:


> (Not pictured: Guitar Hero drums as MIDI controller with double bass  /thread )



Epic!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

grantcooper2 said:


> keith what desk is that, specifically? I am looking for something almost exactly like that.



Yeah, it's a Studio RTA Producer Station desk.


----------



## meisterjager

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, it's a Studio RTA Producer Station desk.


 
Very well executed, sir!


----------



## Larcher

that desk is fucking amazing holy shit


----------



## grantcooper2

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Yeah, it's a Studio RTA Producer Station desk.



just put my order in at MF, can't wait to switch to this desk it looks perfect for my needs. now I just have to try to sell my current desk/spare solid wood bed to pay for it.

how are you liking that krk rokit sub? I have KRK Rokit 8s and they are pretty nice for the price, ...not quite flat, but close. a little bassy and mid strong. I was looking into adding one of those to my setup when my new desk comes.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

grantcooper2 said:


> just put my order in at MF, can't wait to switch to this desk it looks perfect for my needs. now I just have to try to sell my current desk/spare solid wood bed to pay for it.
> 
> how are you liking that krk rokit sub? I have KRK Rokit 8s and they are pretty nice for the price, ...not quite flat, but close. a little bassy and mid strong. I was looking into adding one of those to my setup when my new desk comes.



Nice choice. Be prepared though, the desk is way bigger than it seems in the pics. It's like up staring at the monolith. 

The KRK sub is amazing. I couldn't live without it, to be honest. If you get one, definitely get a foot switch for it to turn it on and off. Your ears will thank you after long recording sessions. I originally had the M-Audio sub monitor, but I didn't like it. The KRK blows it away.


----------



## enForce1

Yeah, not much but I decided to participate in this thread. I'm very minimalistic about my recording gear.





Of course there's my RGA8 and Desktop PC + the almighty Line6 interface.





And a cheap condenser mic equipped with a wool sock


----------



## josh pelican

Mini Studio:






Main Studio:





Pretty basic...


----------



## Skanky

josh pelican said:


> Mini Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> Main Studio:
> 
> 
> Pretty basic...





That's the level of sophistication I would expect from someone with the title of "Count Crotchula"


----------



## Psyy

josh pelican said:


> Main Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty basic...



Which space shuttle does that there thing control?


----------



## sethh

PC:
Intel Core i7 920 
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4 
Corsair XMS3 6GB DDR3 1600MHz 
Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB 7200RPM 16MB 
WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200RPM 32MB (2x)
WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200RPM 64MB 
Chieftec Black Box CEB-35S 
MSI GeForce N9600GT 512MB 
LG 22x DVD±RW DL 
Viewsonic VA902 
Antec CP-850 
Antec P183

Gear:
Steinberg MR816 X
Steinberg Cubase 5
Tascam 788
Shure Beta 58A
Yamaha HS50M
AKG K240 Studio
Line 6 POD X3 Live
Fishman G-II
Roland Microcube
Maxon OD808
Proco RAT 2
Korg Pitchblack
Korg Kaoss Pad 2

Instruments:
Höfner Nightingale
Starr Labs Ztar Z7S
Yamaha AEX-500
Fender Aerodyne
Applause UAE-20
JHS Palma Junior 
Korg microKORG XL
Yamaha Motif ES8
Stylophone


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

That's a great setup, Sethh!


----------



## tr0n

Nice stuff, sort of what I hope to put together...eventually.


----------



## josh pelican

Psyy said:


> Which space shuttle does that there thing control?


 
You don't want to know what it controls, my friend.


----------



## JamesM

>Sethh, lucky duck. I miss my HS80M's. And my NS10s.  

Bitchin chandelier.


----------



## leandroab

That's a nice picture too Sethh !


----------



## sethh

thanks 

it's just a simple setup really, most of the guys here have more than i do. the HS50's are great for what they do, but i wouldn't trust them solely. i like your setup a lot Keith! is the HDTV as easy on the eyes as a normal LCD screen though?


----------



## JamesM

I agree, the HSx0M line is FAR too colored to be trusted on their own, but they give you a good view into what it will sound like on a good hi-fi system that does a lot of coloring itself.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

sethh said:


> i like your setup a lot Keith! is the HDTV as easy on the eyes as a normal LCD screen though?



Thanks man. I don't notice any unusual eye strain using the HDTV. Although, I did have to turn the brightness down quite a bit so it didn't cook my eyeballs. First time I plugged it in it was like.. 

It works awesome though. This particular model has a PC-Mode setting on it. It's super clear, even down to the smallest text. Actually looks way better than my old LCD monitor. And I can still read this. pwnt.


----------



## sethh

coolness!

what's the name of the particular model then? i think i need one


----------



## Daemoniac

I have setup envy... Mine currently involves a laptop... that's it


----------



## meisterjager

Fingers crossed I'm picking up some Rokit 6's sometime this month, and then building the new system, which will hopefully give me something to take pictures of and put in this thread!


----------



## shredguitar7

Demoniac said:


> I have setup envy... Mine currently involves a laptop... that's it


 
i used to do all my shit on a laptop man, its not your gear so much as it is your ear my friend.. or as my friend says, its not your gear, its your rear...


----------



## JohnIce

So I finally got my shit working! First the iMac shipped with a faulty Firewire port, but it's been solved now!







iMac 21.5"
Focusrite Saffire PRO 14 (interface)
Adam A5 monitors
Axe-Fx
TSM condenser mic
Audio-technica headphones


----------



## Prydogga

Very nice John!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

You liking dem monitors John? I've got the same ones. :O


----------



## kris_jammage

My setup is way too small to be taking pictures of, it would just be a picture of a desk with tonnes of junk on it! Haha! Anyway ill list off what use....

M-Audio USB Fasttrack
Reaper
Superior Drummer and DFH with a tonne or guitar amp sims and loads of other plugins... Thats basically my recording set-up.

Guitar wise it either my LTD Ec-1000 or my RG1527. I basically use this set-up to record songs i write or do demo's for my band, hoping to start a couple of Sound Engineering/producing courses next year and maybe get better at it! Haha!


----------



## JohnIce

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You liking dem monitors John? I've got the same ones. :O



Nice! Yeah definately, I've only really worked with them today and I haven't really cranked them yet but when I tried them in the store I really dug them! I really like the tightness of the low end.


----------



## Steve_Kozlowski

My set up at the moment is pretty basic; i just started to gather equipment. Over the summer my buddy and i decided we where gonna clean out, paint and re-build are practice space to make it useable for recording. It took us a little over a week and about $100 to get everything finished. But like most projects you run out of funds, so these pics are recent but not all the equipment we plan on using/buying is there. We hope to have it completely finished and 100% working by next year. We also recently started to build a Vocal booth in a closet in the room. For drums i'm just programing them by hand-_-, but it works for now. I have a yamaha electronic kit that is midi and i will eventually be using that with superior sounds but the shitty interface i have doesn't support MIDI. We have also started to soundproof the room the best we could(packing blankets work really well!). 

Equipment 
2007 iMac 24" 4 gig ram
Macbook (forget the specs)
Shitty speakers-Eventually upgrading to Krk's
Korg micro- upgrading to a full sized midi keyboard
Upgrading to either A Motu Interface or Personus 
Getting an Axe-fx Ultra(HOPEFULLY SOON!)
going to build a studio desk instead of that shitty table

Guitars we record with
EBMM JP6
PARKER p-38(mostly for solos)
PRS 22 custom
Carvin 727 

Software
Logic Pro 8
Toontrack Ezdrummer-upgrading to Superior dummer 
Cubase 4 
GuitarRig 4

clips recorded with this exact set up found here
Steve Kozlowski - Tracks - SoundCloud


----------



## SAWitall

HARDLY what id call a home studio. id call the computer a "multimedia center with audio recording capabilities" rather than a dedicated daw. 

i have one small room of real estate to work with and in the future that wont change much so i gotta deal. Fortunately; the modern computer really can provide all the media i need ON TOP of audio recording capabilities. i havent got the cpu yet but its on its way 

right now the heart of all my recording and playing is the pod xt. i like the swiss army knife versatility it provides

_beyond that _im using two sets of m audio av30s for monitors. (the place i got em from forgot to unpack the shipping box so i got two sets for the price of one )

future plans are to get a nice size lcd screen and a midi keyboard.


----------



## jl_killer

SAWitall said:


> _...beyond that _im using two sets of m audio av30s for monitors. (the place i got em from forgot to unpack the shipping box so i got two sets for the price of one )...
> 
> .



Im not an expert on the subject, but i'm fairly sure that speakers like this aren't designed to be stacked one on top of the other. It can have negative impacts on the sound, especially with the high frequencies. Having the two tweeters far apart you can end up with phasing and comb filtering, and lose alot of the sound. It would probably sound better with a single set of speakers, or you could try flipping the top speaker upside down so that the tweeters are coupled together better if you're looking for more power. Might be worth researching and experimenting with 

edit: but that's fuckin sweet getting two free speakers !


----------



## chucknorrishred

i need a usb interface that could record at least up too 6 inputs at once, any suggestions


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Budget?

I'd suggest you to create a new topic for this...


----------



## SAWitall

jl_killer said:


> Im not an expert on the subject, but i'm fairly sure that speakers like this aren't designed to be stacked one on top of the other. It can have negative impacts on the sound, especially with the high frequencies. Having the two tweeters far apart you can end up with phasing and comb filtering, and lose alot of the sound. It would probably sound better with a single set of speakers, or you could try flipping the top speaker upside down so that the tweeters are coupled together better if you're looking for more power. Might be worth researching and experimenting with
> 
> edit: but that's fuckin sweet getting two free speakers !



nice heads up

ive got each individual unit mono'd on the pod..basically one set is the left and one on the right so i get stereo crossover similar to that of the higher end single speaker monitors.(krks, m audio bx5s, etc..)

but with that being said ive been designing a way to use them in that config in a way that would get the most sound spread, maybe a bracket in an upside down L shape to raise the powered speaker more to listening level.


----------



## stryker1800

you all make me very jealous.


----------



## poopyalligator

Here is my setup. Not even close to as amazing as some of yours.


----------



## Prydogga

Love the red monitors.


----------



## leandroab

Prydogga said:


> Love the red monitors.



RED BX5a s? wtf? That's so sex.


----------



## Winspear

leandroab said:


> RED BX5a s? wtf? That's so sex.



They were a deluxe limited edition


----------



## poopyalligator

leandroab said:


> RED BX5a s? wtf? That's so sex.



Yeah man, musiciansfriend had them for $150 dollars for the pair. It was a steal really.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I wanted those so bad... but I got a new amp instead


----------



## ShreddingDragon

I just got inspired to clean up the clutter in my room because of this thread... thanks!


----------



## seesthend

The Weld Studios


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Holy... That's sooo kewl!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Got my Axe FX Ultra today so I decided to take some pics of my simplistic yet effective home studio.
















15" i7 MacBook Pro
Mackie MR5 Monitors
M-Audio Mobile Pre interface (upgrading to Apogee One soon)
Axe FX Ultra
Logic 9, Superior Drummer, Metal Foundry, etc.


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ That P-Bass!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

poopyalligator said:


> Here is my setup. Not even close to as amazing as some of yours.



Nice! But I hope you've plugged the monitors in by now! Haha.


----------



## Prydogga

Alex that setup is really damn clean! Loving that setup.


----------



## poopyalligator

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Nice! But I hope you've plugged the monitors in by now! Haha.




Oh believe me I have lol. That picture was taken right after i took them out of the box. Now they are on stands, and have aurelex pads underneath


----------



## Rojne

First post finally, been lurking around here for a while now..
So..Hi everyone, haha 

This stuff have been collecting dust the two latest months or so, my inspiration is somehow gone... 

<img src="http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/6905/p1150064g.jpg"</a>

13" MacBook (2.13GHz core 2 duo, 2 gb ram)
KRK RoKit 5" monitors
Mbox 2 Mini 
M-Audio Keyrig 49
Pod X3
Rode NT1-A condenser mic (not shown)

Pro Tools LE 8 
SD 2.0
Mellowmuse IR1A with Recabinet impulses

Recording guitars with a Fender Baja Tele with a SD Hot-Rail in it, sounds beeef!
I've got a über crappy bass, sounds shit.. but I have to use it anyway.

I will upgrade the comp pretty soon, saving up money for a new guitar (cant decide between 6 or 7 stringer? help?) and a decent 5 stringer.

and sorry for my english, I are the swedish


----------



## Prydogga

^ Awesome man, that's really similar to my setup! I really need to update my pic in here lol


----------



## themike

AlexWadeWC said:


> Got my Axe FX Ultra today so I decided to take some pics of my simplistic yet effective home studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15" i7 MacBook Pro
> Mackie MR5 Monitors
> M-Audio Mobile Pre interface (upgrading to Apogee One soon)
> Axe FX Ultra
> Logic 9, Superior Drummer, Metal Foundry, etc.


 

I just find it funny that if you were to get a 4 string bass, you'd have a 4,5,6,7 and 8 stringed instrument


----------



## Dea7h

Here is my lil bedroom studio :







Main computer :
Windows 7 Home Premium Family Pack 64bits
Quadcore i7 870 @ 2.93 Ghz
6Gb RAM DDR3
ENGTX460 1GB DDR5 DX11
HD 1TB

Screen : 26" Samsung T260HD

Main guitar :
ESP NT-1 Horizon w/ EMG 81/89 splittable + POD X3

Keyboards :
M-audio Keystation 49e
Korg Nanokey Black

Pad controller :
AKAI MPD18

DAWs :
Cubase 5.1
Fruity Loops 9.0 Producer Edition
Reason 3.0

Main VSTs :
Superior Drummer 2.2 w/ Metal Foundry SDX / Music City USA SDX / NY Studio Legacy Series Vol1 & 2 / Custom & Vintage SDX / Latin Percussion EZX
Prosonus The Orchestral Collection
Kontakt 4
Cinematic Strings Monster Staccatos
Vanguard
Nexus

*I still need to get some nice monitors + audio interface, but only M-audio stuff are avaible in my country.. (no KRK's, Presonus.. )
Here's what I've found so far : M-audio Studiophile AV40 monitors and M-audio Firewire Solo interface... 
If anyone has any experience with those items please give me some feedback, I'd really appreciate.*


----------



## MetalBuddah

My home setup is sooo much less sophisticated than all of the ones you guys have...but Im hoping to gain more and more gear in 2011. 

I dont have pics of everything atm, but:

*Interfaces/Software/Computer/Mics:*
-Presonus Audiobox
-Ez Drummer
-Drumkit From Hell
-Garageband (ProTools is coming)
-Guitar Rig 4
-13" Macbook (Polycarbonate)
-Shenheiser E609

*Cables
*-Mogami
-Livewire
-Planet Waves

*Guitars
*-Schecter Hellraiser + 18v mod (will put Crunch Lab + Liquifire in at Christmas) + satinized neck
-LTD Sc207 with single EMG 707 + satinized neck
-Fender MIM Telecaster (for cleans)
-Rogue LX406 6 String Bass
-Rogue RM-100A
-Alhambra 4P Nylon String (bought in Barcelona)
-Laguna LG4CEBub Acoustic/Electric

*Amps:
*-Vox Valvetronix VT15
-Peavey 6505 (not at home but I still have recorded with it)

Pics will be here very very soon!


----------



## Yaris

AlexWadeWC said:


> Got my Axe FX Ultra today so I decided to take some pics of my simplistic yet effective home studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15" i7 MacBook Pro
> Mackie MR5 Monitors
> M-Audio Mobile Pre interface (upgrading to Apogee One soon)
> Axe FX Ultra
> Logic 9, Superior Drummer, Metal Foundry, etc.



I have the same interface!!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## armanikane

Here ya go! 





















iMac 21.5" 3.06GHz 8GB RAM
Pro Tools 8 MP
SD2.0
Reason 4
M-Audio Profire 2626 interface
KRK V6II monitors
Evolution MK449C MIDI Controller
Lexicon MX400 Multieffects Processor 
Line 6 Vetta 
Schecter Hellraiser 7


----------



## jl_killer

armanikane said:


> Here ya go!





Thats a sweet ass desk, did it come with the rack mount rails on it?


----------



## armanikane

jl_killer said:


> Thats a sweet ass desk, did it come with the rack mount rails on it?



Yes it did...It's the Studio RTA "Producer Station" desk....All rails included...even comes with rack screws and nylon washers....VERY sturdy. The only thing you have to get used to is looking UP at the screen, but it's not that big of a deal...I've got my KRK's sitting on Auralex MoPads angled downwards, so the mix position is right where it needs to be... Next project is room treatment...Any suggestions other than OC703 or similar? btw, I'm on a limited budget and can't cause any permanent wall damage, so keep that in mind...


----------



## trb

armanikane said:


> Yes it did...It's the Studio RTA "Producer Station" desk....All rails included...even comes with rack screws and nylon washers....VERY sturdy. The only thing you have to get used to is looking UP at the screen, but it's not that big of a deal...



That's my main issue with this desk. I plan on using a VESA mount on my displays to get them flush with the top desk surface. I'm hoping this will help a little. Overall, it's a great desk for the $.


----------



## armanikane

trb said:


> That's my main issue with this desk. I plan on using a VESA mount on my displays to get them flush with the top desk surface. I'm hoping this will help a little. Overall, it's a great desk for the $.



That's a good idea with the mounts, but then you would lose access to the desktop rack, no? I think the screens sitting in front of the top tier would be a little too close for comfort imo...


----------



## Santuzzo

Here's some pics of my tiny little music room:

















Lars


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

that coolmaster case is dusty as hell lol. i just cleaned mine out with a leaf blower and it runs better now.


----------



## themike

Santuzzo said:


> Here's some pics of my tiny little music room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lars




that Ibanez is really nice - I don't think I've ever seen that variation before.


----------



## Ben.Last

th3m1ke said:


> that Ibanez is really nice - I don't think I've ever seen that variation before.



And now we've all seen it twice over the course of 3 posts. Awesome.


----------



## Prydogga

How do you folks that have Mo pads find them in making a real difference? I'm getting some RP6s in a couple of weeks and I'd like some mo pads, but I'm not sure yet. Also, those RTA desks are really tempting


----------



## gunshow86de

Prydogga said:


> How do you folks that have Mo pads find them in making a real difference? I'm getting some RP6s in a couple of weeks and I'd like some mo pads, but I'm not sure yet. Also, those RTA desks are really tempting



I don't know if they really affect sound quality, but I like being able to angle the monitors right to ear level. I also like that I don't hear my desk shelf rattle now when the volume is loud. You could probably just buy high density foam (they are very high density, almost no flex with the monitor on there), but I couldn't find any around here, and the Auralex pads were only like $30. So I figure it was just easier to buy those already cut really cleanly then to search all over for the right foam and cut it myself (which would probably look shitty).


----------



## meisterjager

Prydogga said:


> How do you folks that have Mo pads find them in making a real difference? I'm getting some RP6s in a couple of weeks and I'd like some mo pads, but I'm not sure yet. Also, those RTA desks are really tempting



It's a no brainer really. Just read about decoupling to know what difference they'll make. I've got RP6's sat on MoPads and the desk vibrates so lightly when i'm really pumping the speakers. Before, my phone would rattle off the desk - now it doesn't budge.


----------



## parvis

Here is my recording setup - (phone camera is a bit blurry!)







Rokit 5's
Imac
axe-fx ultra
audio kontrol 1 usb interface
axion 25 MIDI keyboard (not in picture!)

and my gutiars -






Ibanez prestige RG 2550
ESP Horizon
Maverick f-1
Caparison Dellinger 7


----------



## wbtoChris

This is my VERY newbie studio, placed in my bedroom. Haha. 

Macbook Pro 
Rokit 8's
Engl Powerball
Line6 Pocketpod
EDIT: Steinberg CI 1


----------



## Fred

You also forgot the Jager. I find that gives my tone so much more presence in the mix.


----------



## wbtoChris

Fred said:


> You also forgot the Jager. I find that gives my tone so much more presence in the mix.



LOL! You absolutely got a point there. Stole a midi-keyboard from my dad too.


----------



## Hartman-MDK

I love home studios! coolest thing for us bedroom musicians.. hahaha they look great yall heres mine.

Login | Facebook


----------



## -Nolly-

Yay, we've made it onto the sticky bar! Thanks to everyone that's made this thread a success


----------



## right_to_rage




----------



## Prydogga

@ Parvis, that is basically my setup by this time 2011.


----------



## parvis

Prydogga said:


> @ Parvis, that is basically my setup by this time 2011.



DON'T forget the X-box! its a vitally important part of the studio!


----------



## meisterjager

Finally got my shit presentable!











Super basic:

Macbook 2.2ghz, 4gb ram into a 23" Samsung LCD TV
M-Audio Profire 610
KRK Rokit 6's sitting on MoPads
Pod HD500
Ibanez RG7421

Next on the list is a PC (AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE, blah blah) And an LTD MH417 (Possibly today?)


----------



## Chickenhawk

a picture of my current recording setup, excuse the shitty picture:






Yea, I know. Not the best setup really. I've got the right equipment, just not a good desk yet. Thats the next purchase. 


I haven't shown anybody all the stuff I've bought in the past couple weeks, but here's a run down of all my shit/new shit:

LTD SC-607B (tuned G-D-G-C-F-A-D for extra brootz)
Ibanez GSR205FM (just bought it yesterday, first bass I ever officially owned)
Fractal Audio Axe-FX (having some issues updating it to the newest firmware )
Monster Power Pro 2500
Behringer FCB1010
Lexicon Alpha
M-Audio BX5a
CAkewalk UM-1G
MacBook Pro 15" (2.66ghz i7, 4gig RAM, 500gig HDD)
GarageBand (still trying to decide if I want to switch to Logic, or just use Reaper)


And gear pictured, but never used anymore:
Furman M-8
Rocktron Chameleon (only good for mid-80s thrash)
BBE 362


----------



## Prydogga

parvis said:


> DON'T forget the X-box! its a vitally important part of the studio!



Haha, maybe I'll move mine out on to my desk just to be sure


----------



## Matt_D_

Prydogga said:


> How do you folks that have Mo pads find them in making a real difference? I'm getting some RP6s in a couple of weeks and I'd like some mo pads, but I'm not sure yet. Also, those RTA desks are really tempting



yes. It'll stop them coupling with the desk, which basically gets the desk to sympathetically vibrate creating shittonnes of boomyness at whatever is the resonant frequency of the desk.

basically, get some (or some other acoustic decoupling material).

I have my rp6"s mounted on swivelling bar stools


----------



## Nialzzz

I've left out a lot. just put in stuff sitting out of flightcases and stuff.


----------



## TreWatson

everyone has such cool gear. i'm so poor. D:

well, i just bought myself an M-audio Keystudio and cleaned the place up, sooo

check out the new setup







also, i have the magical band babysitter. it works like a charm.


----------



## Customisbetter

this thread.


----------



## tr0n

Infinity Complex said:


> LTD SC-607B (tuned G-D-G-C-F-A-D for extra brootz)



So you've pretty much got the Devin Townsend tuning there, very cool. I've got the same guitar (baritone). What string guages are you using out of interest? Even with a 60 for the B string on mine I'm having some horrible intonation issues. : (


----------



## IbanezJ2GA

krk rp5,korg k25,korg tm-40 tuner/metronome, mobile pre interface, very basic.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA




----------



## Chickenhawk

tr0n said:


> So you've pretty much got the Devin Townsend tuning there, very cool. I've got the same guitar (baritone). What string guages are you using out of interest? Even with a 60 for the B string on mine I'm having some horrible intonation issues. : (



Ernie Ball Power Slinky 7.

11-14-18-28-38-48-58

Yea, really loose for my tastes, but the closest music shop is 30 miles away, and that's all they carry for 7's. I refuse to buy two packs of strings just to use two strings from one pack, at $5 a pack 

I COULD order them online, but I'm the only 24 year old in existence without a debit/credit card (fucking ex-wife ).

Guess having smaller gauge strings is beneficial for me right now, though, since I've been tuning to B Standard and Drop A a lot lately.


But, in all honestly, I don't have that hard of a time with intonation at G , and zero issues at A or B. The low G is off above the 8th or 9th fret, but I never play that high on the lowest string. I've got 6 others to choose from if I need higher notes


----------



## m4rK

My room with stuff. Pretty much in love with these new monitors!


----------



## 4Eyes

it's pretty simple for now.





in very short time I'll add other stuff - tube preamp for guitar, isp decimator + eventide timefactor
it's more practice rig than studio rig, but I use it also for some basic recordings


----------



## Prydogga

Setup for the next week or so


----------



## TreWatson

Prydogga said:


> Setup for the next week or so


awesome!


----------



## JamesM

I see too much drumset (lacking a china, btw!) and am hearing too little of you playing it Alex.


----------



## Wookieslayer

gotta have that china!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Armada said:


> I see too much drumset (lacking a china, btw!) and am hearing too little of you playing it Alex.



Word.

Sabian love BTW!


----------



## GATA4

m4rK said:


> My room with stuff. Pretty much in love with these new monitors!



Those monitors are sexy looking!!!


----------



## m4rK

I agree! I spotted them on sale at GC and had to have them.. The wifey hooked me up for christmas! From the old crappy computer speakers I was using before they sound amazing to me!


----------



## ROAR

Those are on Musicians Friend for $100 cheaper than the regular black ones.
So strange, my bud is taking advantage of that.
And they look well sick with your setup!


----------



## GATA4

Might I inquire what kind they are? How spensive?


----------



## ROAR

Buy M-Audio Studiophile BX5A Deluxe Limited Edition | Powered Monitors | Musician's Friend


----------



## m4rK

GATA4 said:


> Might I inquire what kind they are? How spensive?


 Mine are Rokit 6 KRKs. They are limited edition and were only 89 bucks a piece at my local guitar center. normally 200 or something like that.. well worth the price!


----------



## ROAR

m4rK said:


> Mine are Rokit 6 KRKs. They are limited edition and were only 89 bucks a piece at my local guitar center. normally 200 or something like that.. well worth the price!



Oh I thought those were the M-Adio's
89 bucks?! Wow.


----------



## Ben.Last

Hehe. I did, however, just buy a pair of those M-Audios. Like new return for about $20 less than new. Red monitors to go with my red cab. Woot woot!


----------



## BobSmoke

Hey guys, had a bit of GAS therapy and thought I'd share. 

Here's my rack now. 







New stuff is:
M-audio Delta 1010
Canford MDU
Studiospares patchbay
Extra 2Gb of RAM

So far, the only downside to upgrading to the Delta is I'm not sure how I'm gonna integrate my GX/podfarm tones. If only the Pod Pro came with the 'big bottom' amp model! Lol. 


Just waiting for a shed load of patchleads to be delivered and then i might actually get round to making some Music maybe


----------



## PyramidSmasher

josh pelican said:


> Mini Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty basic...


 
This must be the cave that you control the world from.


----------



## Nialzzz

That's where tesseract have been recording by the looks of it.


----------



## dacookster




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

dacookster said:


>



Sick monitors.


----------



## grantcooper2

The general setup.





Atomic Reactor FR, Blackstar HT-20 (the practice amp)





Missing from the group is my Mills 412b





My uh...custom pc?...running...uh...windows? yeah that's right. windows.....





A closer look at the desk setup. I will soon have a second monitor, and the studio monitors will be on proper stands in the corners of the room beside the desk.





and since I am running windows on my custom pc, I have a hidden apple laptop connected to the monitor running LOGIC 9. which is what I am using currently but I might switch to Studio One or ProTools 9. We will see how my album turns out using logic first!





The best piece of gear ever made!





my 3 guitars, prs custom 24, prs se baritone, and martin omc-16e koa





my 2 un-pictured basses (one is in the shop, the other at a jam space for a band I am playing bass in)








and finally, my hand-me-down-free-from-a-friends-12-year-old-brother-who-quit-due-to-lack-of-interest-aka-motivation-entry-level-drum-set. I use it mainly to exercise so I don't have to go to the gym with a bunch of douchebags:


----------



## m4rK

thats a pretty sweet little kit for free! nice set up you have there btw!


----------



## TheSilentWater

So much love for this thread.


----------



## moshwitz

Sup?

Well I started with an empty room,,

This was the plan, 






It took me about 2 months to build all the cabinetry for the modular units and they have lots and lots of OC703 in them 











this is what it looked like for long time











I've bought, sold, moved , and thrown shit away,, and this is how it is at present,










I have all my wood for the slats on the sides Stained,,but still have to cut a few more then put them up. I have some more OC703 to put in a few places left to do too.

there is a guitar rack at the back as you walk in the door that is always changing but here are a couple old pics..












MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Customisbetter

So epic.


----------



## drmosh

moshwitz said:


> Sup?
> 
> Well I started with an empty room,,
> 
> This was the plan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me about 2 months to build all the cabinetry for the modular units and they have lots and lots of OC703 in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it looked like for long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought, sold, moved , and thrown shit away,, and this is how it is at present,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all my wood for the slats on the sides Stained,,but still have to cut a few more then put them up. I have some more OC703 to put in a few places left to do too.
> 
> there is a guitar rack at the back as you walk in the door that is always changing but here are a couple old pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSHON
> DAVE



that is so damn sweet


----------



## Prydogga

The Armada said:


> I see too much drumset (lacking a china, btw!) and am hearing too little of you playing it Alex.



It's my friends, and I can only play what I hear on my iPod late at night and I learn by playing air drums. Which by the way, is really fun, but keeps me still sucking at actually playing drums.


----------



## Psyy

Alright, so after a few months of waiting patiently, all my gear sort of came together all at once. I'm extremely happy with the outcome, and just need to get inspired enough to write a song to record!

(Warning: Garbage picture quality content.)

I only have a few pics of it, but I'm sure you'll get the gist of it. 

First off, we have the essential Axe-Fx and M-Audio Profire 610. Those are Shure SRH440's sitting on top.







This next one is actually a pretty garbage photo entirely. The room was apparently way too dark for the shot, despite the three lamps or whatever that I had going at the time.

25.5" ASUS monitor. Looks great to me.






(ugh)

So, lastly, I thought I'd throw in a shot of the whole thing, just to give people an idea of what I'm working with. (Disclaimer: The monitor placement looks so stupid because I was running out of room to place my laptop, and the only place I could find was under a shelving unit. After that, the only place to put my right studio monitor was on top of that same shelving unit. Not ideal, but better than nothing.)






So I guess I'll go over the gear in its entirety.

Gear:

Mackie MR8 Studio Monitors
Custom-built computer (12gb RAM, 3.2GHz processor, quad core, i7960, blah)
M-Audio Profire 610
Axe-Fx Standard
M-Audio Oxygen 49 MIDI controller
Shure SRH440's
Steinberg's Cubase 5
Native Instrument's Komplete 7
Shure SM7B
Peavey Mic stand (lol)
Carvin DC727 (not pictured)

Hope everyone likes it!


----------



## GATA4

Psyy said:


> Carvin DC727 (not pictured)



Nice studio dude. Loving the Axe-Fx. Could we see some pics of the Carvin?


----------



## Psyy

Well, despite how much I love it, it's just another Carvin (let's be honest, they're almost always amazing), but it plays well and that's what really matters.


----------



## meisterjager

Upgrades.

Bought a 23" Samsung monitor (B2330h), Apple wired keyboard and a Logitech M705 mouse. And bought a new desk to put everything on. Also bought a nice Logitech laptop stand so I can use my 13.3" Macbook screen as a second monitor for Reaper's mixer, Superior 2, Pod HD Edit, etc.











BOKEH


----------



## ralphy1976

cool stuff Jim!!! like the desktop design!!!

new from yesterday FB hunt?


----------



## meisterjager

^ Just gotta make some mixes now! I was all set for not reaaaally tweaking too much 'til I bought a PC, but now I'm using Reaper on my Mac things are running a lot smoother, so I'm gonna stick with it for the foreseeable future I think!


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe

Just got my new monitors the other day.

Desktop running Presonus Studio One Pro
KRK Rokit 5 monitors
Presonus Firestudio Project
M-Audio Axiom 49 Midi Controller
Sooner enough an Axefx Ultra


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Got a couple upgrades- 

Picked up a minty original 5150 off Craigslist for cheap. I've already done the bias mod and put some new tubes in it. Sounds absolutely massive, of course. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Also got a new MacBook Pro i5. I mainly use it for college, but I installed all my music crap on it anyway, so I can work on stuff when I travel. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ubersyntax

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Got a couple upgrades-
> 
> Picked up a minty original 5150 off Craigslist for cheap. I've already done the bias mod and put some new tubes in it. Sounds absolutely massive, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Also got a new MacBook Pro i5. I mainly use it for college, but I installed all my music crap on it anyway, so I can work on stuff when I travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Awesome Keith!


----------



## ArrowHead

Where is vader?


----------



## ROAR

Hey Keith.

I'm jelly of your setup.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

ArrowHead said:


> Where is vader?



It's a wall decoration 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GATA4

Awesome setup Mr. Marrow. I am a student as well and would kill to have such cool resources at my hands


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

GATA4 said:


> Awesome setup Mr. Marrow. I am a student as well and would kill to have such cool resources at my hands



Thanks man, I feel very fortunate. Music has paid for all this, and my college tuition. Yay for the internet. YAY FOR THE INTERNET!!


----------



## ralphy1976

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks man, I feel very fortunate. Music has paid for all this, and my college tuition. Yay for the internet. YAY FOR THE INTERNET!!



YAY FOR THE MUSIC you give us Keith!!!!


----------



## Sacha




----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Sacha said:


>



That's so sexy, Sacha!! 

I want that Slate Dragon you have there in the rack


----------



## Prydogga

^^ Awesome setup man, love the BFR, very clean studio.


----------



## Mehnike

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


>


 
Hows that krk sub? Ive got a set of Rockit 6's and I think they could use a tight sub becasue they sound a little thin with certain music.

Also, where you go about getting those pads on the walls. Kinda look like the 12" ones I was looking at on musicians friend.

And kick ass setup btw.


----------



## charles22880

what is all in that rack. 





DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Got a couple upgrades-
> 
> Picked up a minty original 5150 off Craigslist for cheap. I've already done the bias mod and put some new tubes in it. Sounds absolutely massive, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Also got a new MacBook Pro i5. I mainly use it for college, but I installed all my music crap on it anyway, so I can work on stuff when I travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ArrowHead

Sacha said:


>




I love the lighting effect with the indirect light sources coming from behind the soundproofing. I am so stealing this idea when I soundproof.


----------



## musikizlife

Budget interface, but everything else get the job done!




SAM_1539 by Musikizlife, on Flickr

iMac 24" 2008 4gb RAM
Macbook Pro 13" 2010 4gb RAM
Tone Port GX
Logitech Speakers + Sub (don't know the model)





here you get a glimpse of my Jackson DKMGT.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5429517547/" title="SAM_1540 by Musikizlife, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5174/5429517547_b1e93b5196_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="SAM_1540" /></a>

and here you have not everything else but most of it
Jackson DKMGT
Epi Les Paul 100
Fender Squier Strat Modded (stripped, refinished, American Strat pickups)
Schecter Hellraiser FR (soon to be sold for my custom)
Roland V-drums with TD6v drum module (fun to play on, sounds are so so)
Rain Stick (from the Galapagos Islands)


----------



## thraxil

Almost can't call it my "home studio setup" at the moment since I've got software issues and can't record. It's kind of just the "bedroom practice setup" for now.

Basically, in this picture:

* Studio RTA Producer Station desk (just got it yesterday! big improvement over my old Ikea crap folding desk)
* MacPro + two Dell 20" displays (definitely considering some swing-arm mounts for the monitors now so I can get them a little lower)
* small Behringer powered monitors (not amazing, but good enough for my purposes)
* Pod X3 Live
* Boss RC50 Loop Station
* Behringer V-Amp Pro (it's got a few sounds that I like. Mostly it's just a placeholder until I get around to buying and Axe-Fx)
* BBE Sonic Maximizer (the V-Amp needs it to sound at all decent)
* Patchbay (mostly to save me having to crawl under the desk to plug stuff in or out of the Pod or Loop Station)
* M-Audio Firewire Solo
* Ludicra poster and a couple drawings by Andy Gilmore and Stephanie Toppin, two of my favorite contemporary artists
* obligatory Agile 8-string, and one of my Parkers


----------



## dime3334

By dime3334 at 2011-02-08





By dime3334 at 2011-02-08





By dime3334 at 2011-02-08


----------



## jarrhead

Sacha said:


>


This is seriously epic. Can you give me a rundown of how much the speaker stands and rack roller thingy are and what they are exactly?


----------



## Swarth

Sacha said:


>



Is that a thinkpad? Love those computers


----------



## Prydogga

Can we please stop quoting pics? I've seen that same studio five times on one page.


----------



## Santuzzo

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a wall decoration



Keith, is that an still originally packed Star Wars action figure from the 80ies on the right.

I still have my action figures from back then but none are still packed. Last summer on vacation in Helsinki I saw a store that sold them (still unopened form the 80ies) for like 100Euro a piece.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Santuzzo said:


> Keith, is that an still originally packed Star Wars action figure from the 80ies on the right.



Yeah, it's an original. I have a few of them, I'm not sure what they're worth.


----------



## Ben.Last

Prydogga said:


> Can we please stop quoting pics? I've seen that same studio five times on one page.



Thank you.


----------



## Winspear

Mehnike said:


> Hows that krk sub? Ive got a set of Rockit 6's and I think they could use a tight sub becasue they sound a little thin with certain music.



I don't own one but my friend does and they are really nice. His is with the Rocket 5s. We barely ever turn it above just audible because the music becomes imbalanced, but just that little bit of low end really helps.

I am however, still undecided on my thoughts of mixing with a sub.


----------



## gunshow86de

I love this thread. Some of you guys have some awesome setups. Making me realize that I need a new desk. 

BUT......................................



Prydogga said:


> Can we please stop quoting pics? I've seen that same studio five times on one page.



I think this little number I worked up in the Memes thread is relevant.......






Seriously, stop it. It's okay to quote a specific picture if you have a question on it. Or maybe to bring something up from several pages back. But for Science's sake, don't quote 10 huge ass pictures right below the original post. A simple ^ will suffice. Or just reference a username. Or just quote, delete the pictures and insert some hilarious text describing the pictures.


----------



## svartablixten

Here is my home recording studio. Sorry for the many pics, but the room is pretty small, so I couldn't get everything on one picture...


Front view





Left view





Right view





Corner





I just moved in, so I haven't finished it all yet, but this is how it is for now!

I'm really happy with my desk! It has all the space and features that I need.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

^^^ I was so tempted to quote every pic, just to piss off everyone who dislikes the quoting of pics. Lol

Nice setup dude, I like the vocal booth!


----------



## svartablixten

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> ^^^ I was so tempted to quote every pic, just to piss off everyone who dislikes the quoting of pics. Lol
> 
> Nice setup dude, I like the vocal booth!



Haha, yeah I can understand the temptation 

Thanks, I just did some test recordings with the setup for the first time and it works pretty okey. In time I will put up some sound absorbers on the walls though. Sadly, I don't have enough space for all the guitars and amplifiers in there..


----------



## jarrhead

Is it a closet? looks like it. Actually an awesome idea to have such a tiny room and your soundproof covers 100% of it. I'd live in there. Sleep on the soundproofed floor pads! Haha.


----------



## gunshow86de

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> ^^^ I was so tempted to quote every pic, just to piss off everyone who dislikes the quoting of pics. Lol
> 
> Nice setup dude, I like the vocal booth!



Hmmm, there is a multi-quote feature. 


EDIT: Aww, you can only do one page at a time.


----------



## svartablixten

jarrhead said:


> Is it a closet? looks like it. Actually an awesome idea to have such a tiny room and your soundproof covers 100% of it. I'd live in there. Sleep on the soundproofed floor pads! Haha.



It actually used to be a closet! I just bought this apartment and as soon as my girlfriend were going to say "wooooooow" while seeing the closet, I told her "No, no, no, that's going to me a studio dear". So I destroyed the wardrobes and made my own thing with it. 
And btw, my girlfriend went to bed 5 hours ago, and I'm still here. So yes... I kinda live in here 

Its really interesting to see how everyone has made their own recordingplace with the different conditions they have!


----------



## jarrhead

svartablixten said:


> It actually used to be a closet! I just bought this apartment and as soon as my girlfriend were going to say "wooooooow" while seeing the closet, I told her "No, no, no, that's going to me a studio dear". So I destroyed the wardrobes and made my own thing with it.
> And btw, my girlfriend went to bed 5 hours ago, and I'm still here. So yes... I kinda live in here
> 
> Its really interesting to see how everyone has made their own recordingplace with the different conditions they have!



I'm relocating and I'm wondering whether I should make a closet or a rectangular room into my studio. Certainly a pack of sound foam would go a long way in a closet, but couldn't fit a full rack and all the guitars in there.


----------



## svartablixten

jarrhead said:


> I'm relocating and I'm wondering whether I should make a closet or a rectangular room into my studio. Certainly a pack of sound foam would go a long way in a closet, but couldn't fit a full rack and all the guitars in there.



We'll don't forget to think about what else you want to do at home... Maybe it's too much to sacrifice a bigger room for recording if you don't really need all that space for the recording equipment. I use the rest of my guitars as decoration (I convinced my chic) in the livingroom to save space. 

But of course a bigger homestudio wouldn't be too bad! I guess it matters how big your new home will be.


----------



## jarrhead

svartablixten said:


> We'll don't forget to think about what else you want to do at home... Maybe it's too much to sacrifice a bigger room for recording if you don't really need all that space for the recording equipment. I use the rest of my guitars as decoration (I convinced my chic) in the livingroom to save space.
> 
> But of course a bigger homestudio wouldn't be too bad! I guess it matters how big your new home will be.




5 bed 3 bath. Three people living there.

But for a while i'll be in an apartment.


----------



## svartablixten

jarrhead said:


> 5 bed 3 bath. Three people living there.
> 
> But for a while i'll be in an apartment.



Okey. It sounds a bit tight to me, maybe the closet would be the best way, as long as you can fit a desk with your racks on and one or two guitars on the wall? It's actually really nice to go into a room that is dedicated to music only, even if it is tiny! Leave the world outside and be alone with it.


----------



## jarrhead

Actually it's pretty spacious. Lol.

But the apartment, yeah, tiny.


----------



## WickedSymphony

svartablixten said:


>



That hand holding the guitar remind anyone else of those annoying ass wallmasters from zelda?


----------



## MikeH

Here's my super-weenie-just-got-into-recording-and-have-no-money set up. 


















HP Pavilion DV4-2045DX
-AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile Processor M500
-320GB On-board Hard Drive
-4096MB DDR2 SDRAM
-SimpleTech 250GB External HD
Line6 POD X3
-GearBox
-POD Farm 2
Steinberg Cubase 5
-EZDrummer
Peavey 6505+
Peavey MS412 Cabs
Agile Septor 828RN Lizardburst
Charvel Model 4A
Ovation Pinnacle
Kramer 700ST


----------



## ArrowHead

Is that fish tank *TUBE*, or *SOLID STATE*?


----------



## MikeH

Tube. Running a Tetra 20gph filter with 3 on-board Zebra Danios and a Red-fin Tetra for extra boost. Also have an aerator running to keep it cool. It's no AGT, but it gets the job done.


----------



## ArrowHead

Suhweet. I bet that Agile sounds killer running through there.

That's a good use of a very small space. The only thing I recommend (because I have problems from it myself) is having your desk in the corner like that you want to trap the POOP out of that corner, and put up some good soundproofing. I have good monitors, but my mixes can be hugely inaccurate because of all the reflections where my desk is.

Or, just get good headphones.


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, I'll be getting some new gear a little bit later into the year, after asphalt-laying season kicks in. New monitors, probably some soundproofing material, and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Ben.Last

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> ^^^ I was so tempted to quote every pic, just to piss off everyone who dislikes the quoting of pics. Lol



It says right in the forum rules not to do it. So, technically, those of us who mention it are doing the people a favor rather than simply reporting them.


----------



## Ben.Last

This is Hans Zimmer's studio and I felt it was worth posting in here even though it's, sadly, not mine


----------



## Tree

^ 

I would very much like to live there.


----------



## jarrhead

What...the fuck.

excuse my french,.


----------



## KoenDercksen

@Hans Zimmer studio

I lol'd and then I raged.


----------



## synrgy

Did I spot a replica Hatori Hanzo sword in that last pic from the Zimmer studio?


----------



## jarrhead

Lern2swim said:


>



Somebody please explain this one?


----------



## tr0n

That pic makes me lol. He has what looks like 10 Digi 192 interfaces, which I think is something like 160 inputs. I also see 1 Mac Pro. I originally thought there were 2 but I think that's a mirror. Then there is an epic patch bay.

There are some really interesting video interviews with him on YouTube, you get to see a little inside his genius. The studio looks like the coolest place to work in.


----------



## nojyeloot

Lern2swim said:


> This is Hans Zimmer's studio and I felt it was worth posting in here even though it's, sadly, not mine



THANKS for posting his studio pics. Had to check him out on youtube after seeing them (sorry for the brief deviation of OP):



Genius re: Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ROAR

A lot of that is shopped BTW


----------



## JohnIce

Not my "home" studio, but my school studio where I'll spend my next 3 years... I'll have to take some more pics but here's a teaser from the control room... SSL table and Genelec towers


----------



## Ben.Last

ROAR said:


> A lot of that is shopped BTW



Uhhh... Care to elaborate?


----------



## gunshow86de

ROAR said:


> A lot of that is shopped BTW



I suppose they shopped the videos too?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

E: Doublepost...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

JohnIce said:


> Not my "home" studio, but my school studio where I'll spend my next 3 years... I'll have to take some more pics but here's a teaser from the control room... SSL table and Genelec towers



That looks niiiiiice!


----------



## ArrowHead

So I finally got around to re-arranging and cleaning up my setup. I had new windows and a sliding door installed, so I used that as an excuse to tear everything down, and clean it up. I'm much happier with my setup now. The question is however, is the Fiance happy with it, since it IS our LIVING ROOM. LOL.

My desk:





















Closeup of "the Shrine":









Guitars:
















Drums, More Guitars:












My POD, PC, and Boss Power Stack pedal:


----------



## jarrhead

^You must have a kick ass fiance to let you do that.


----------



## ArrowHead

1) She lets me do that ^

2) She keeps BEES. And free honey!

3) She brews BEER.

4) BOOBIES



I'm marrying her for a reason, for sure!


----------



## jarrhead

YES.


----------



## Tyrant

ArrowHead said:


> 1) She lets me do that ^
> 
> 2) She keeps BEES. And free honey!
> 
> 3) She brews BEER.
> 
> 4) BOOBIES
> 
> 
> 
> I'm marrying her for a reason, for sure!



Not A reason, thats 4 reasons  

Sweet studio dude


----------



## ArrowHead

Tyrant said:


> Not A reason, thats 4 reasons
> 
> Sweet studio dude



FIVE reasons - BOOBIES come in pairs!

Thanks for the compliments folks. I'm finding that the more organized my studio becomes the more comfortable and inspiring I find it.


----------



## ROAR

Lern2swim said:


> Uhhh... Care to elaborate?



Sure duder.
http://www.for-tune.de/de/images/hanszimmer.jpg

I wasn't saying "Yea, that's all fake!"
I was simply implying "Yea, Adobe made that look badass"


----------



## MikeH

ArrowHead said:


> So I finally got around to re-arranging and cleaning up my setup. I had new windows and a sliding door installed, so I used that as an excuse to tear everything down, and clean it up. I'm much happier with my setup now. The question is however, is the Fiance happy with it, since it IS our LIVING ROOM. LOL.



That looks awesome, man. Except...what the hell happened to your guitars? They're all backwards and shit.


----------



## Ben.Last

ROAR said:


> Sure duder.
> http://www.for-tune.de/de/images/hanszimmer.jpg
> 
> I wasn't saying "Yea, that's all fake!"
> I was simply implying "Yea, Adobe made that look badass"



Meh. Things like color correction and such aren't generally what people mean these days when they say something was "photoshopped"


----------



## ROAR

Sorry that' just what I meant, it's a cool picture
but there's a lot of enhancing going on to make it
look phenomenal. I'll be clearer next time haha


----------



## Winspear

I was under the impression that the Hans Zimmer photos were HDR photography? Do want.


----------



## TheGuerilla

And that is my room.


----------



## Deckard

Here is my setup, pretty standard and minimalistic. I mainly use it for synth/samples sequencing for backing tracks but lately I've jumped into recording full songs, it was so tempting! I'm saving money to upgrade the Pod xt for an Axe FX and buy a desktop computer (a Mac Pro probably) but it's too much for my wallet, arrgggg damn money!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Q3RhG772EqniT24Ua0DpA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_aCGeKvxN1kE/TXiKVpR53fI/AAAAAAAAADQ/lDpyzZsTAes/s800/P1010819.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/Studio?feat=embedwebsite">Studio</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1jBNuaN_eLjX4O4ZskY5qw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_aCGeKvxN1kE/TXiKXNxqnZI/AAAAAAAAADU/LW2-327ga64/s800/P1010825.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/Studio?feat=embedwebsite">Studio</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9KftK0hiHhRmB-D5GxthhQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_aCGeKvxN1kE/TWP3f7FLv1I/AAAAAAAAABE/Bhjp9dLo8VQ/s800/P1010740.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/IbanezS7420FM?feat=embedwebsite">Ibanez S7420 FM</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bOkS88PDuU5cHy2PPVrJNA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_aCGeKvxN1kE/TWP7hH8bktI/AAAAAAAAACE/jc1GgLE9DRI/s800/P1010748.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/IbanezICHRG2?feat=embedwebsite">Ibanez ICHRG2</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a7MezwSB9t--pa49sNOV5Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_aCGeKvxN1kE/TXi0LVPo3JI/AAAAAAAAAD0/NGrppacCiAA/s800/P1010806.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/IbanezBTB705DX?feat=embedwebsite">Ibanez BTB 705DX</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## InTheRavensName

Niiice stuff man, I sodding love those Icemen!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Computer/s: a Frankenstein, has a little of every thing
mics: basic computer mic
ampseavey vyper 15watt 
programs:built in audio recorder
Guitars: SRV koren strat in standard a kramer striker in drop c with some sd invaders
I want to add to that but im broke but when I get the money what should I add??


----------



## Razzy

Deckard said:


> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">
> https://picasaweb.google.com/103250876544532776925/Studio?feat=embedwebsite</td></tr></tbody></table>
> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">De Ibanez S7420 FM</td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>



Do want!

If you ever want to get rid of this, let me know. I would sell so much shit to make that happen. (I'm talking stuff I would never get rid of otherwise.)


----------



## poopyalligator

I cleaned up my desk a little bit and this is what it looks like now.


----------



## ilyti

...

You guys have a lot of money.


----------



## madcansoul

ilyti said:


> ...
> 
> You guys have a lot of money.




that's exactly what i was thinking! i just wish or should i say dream i could afford some of the nice setups of this thread! but kid,wife,house,car,cats etc etc can't afford anything else lol


----------



## Faine

I'm new to this, and would like to jump into it in the near future... but, Would you really need a Line 6 x3 if you have Logic 9 and guitar rig 4? Would it be necessary if you already have all those guitar presets and other possibilities in the software?


----------



## Kamin

poopyalligator said:


> I cleaned up my desk a little bit and this is what it looks like now.



I just saw this desk at staples a week ago and was thinking how it might work for a studio setup.


----------



## poopyalligator

Kamin said:


> I just saw this desk at staples a week ago and was thinking how it might work for a studio setup.




That is where I got it. I am really happy about how it is configured. Nice and spacious, and has raised corners for the studio monitors which is a real plus.


----------



## 8Fingers

My home studio.


----------



## Faine

Faine said:


> I'm new to this, and would like to jump into it in the near future... but, Would you really need a Line 6 x3 if you have Logic 9 and guitar rig 4? Would it be necessary if you already have all those guitar presets and other possibilities in the software?



Anybody have an answer for this? and while i'm here I have another question... Are there full drumset presets on Logic 9 and stuff create your own drums to your songs? I'm a noob, thanks.


----------



## jarrhead

Faine said:


> Anybody have an answer for this? and while i'm here I have another question... Are there full drumset presets on Logic 9 and stuff create your own drums to your songs? I'm a noob, thanks.



Depends on your instrument. I find Guitar Rig almost useless for guitar. As for bass though, it blows POD out of the water.


----------



## Faine

I'm playing guitar, I got a few answers from someone that works at my local guitarcenter. He said the logic 9 preset drums sound sucky in his opinion and I should probably get some kind of drummer plug in. As for guitar rig 4, is it more worth it than a line 6 pod? Or Vice versa, or both lol. Sorry for the noob questions


----------



## Triple7

Faine said:


> I'm playing guitar, I got a few answers from someone that works at my local guitarcenter. He said the logic 9 preset drums sound sucky in his opinion and I should probably get some kind of drummer plug in. As for guitar rig 4, is it more worth it that a line 6 pod? Or Vice versa, or both lol. Sorry for the noob questions



For drums buy Superior 2.0, and for guitar go with the Line 6 POD over guitar rig.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Hey - you have a link to where I could buy that tapestry wall thingee??? that rox



Deckard said:


> Here is my setup, pretty standard and minimalistic. I mainly use it for synth/samples sequencing for backing tracks but lately I've jumped into recording full songs, it was so tempting! I'm saving money to upgrade the Pod xt for an Axe FX and buy a desktop computer (a Mac Pro probably) but it's too much for my wallet, arrgggg damn money!
> 
> <table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td>
> 
> </td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">De Studio</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## jarrhead

Triple7 said:


> For drums buy Superior 2.0, and for guitar go with the Line 6 POD over guitar rig.



Absolutely. I just use my POD GX to run POD Farm 2 with the Metal Foundry for guitar, and just got the Guitar Rig 4 software for the bass. Lol. Just set the POD as your driver.


----------



## Prydogga

jarrhead said:


> Depends on your instrument. I find Guitar Rig almost useless for guitar. As for bass though, it blows POD out of the water.



I'd have to disagree, with a simple and relatively lightly EQ'd bass patch from POD Farm you can get some solid results, I was always extremely underwhelmed by Guitar Rig bass, and as for guitar, POD is the usual choice, but listen to (forum) artists like prh(Halcyon) and The Omega Experiment, one uses, and the other has used GR for guitars, and got some pretty amazing payoffs.


----------



## PeteyG

Nothing special, but for the next few weeks of my easter holidays, this is my work space, can't complain.


----------



## jarrhead

Prydogga said:


> I'd have to disagree, with a simple and relatively lightly EQ'd bass patch from POD Farm you can get some solid results, I was always extremely underwhelmed by Guitar Rig bass, and as for guitar, POD is the usual choice, but listen to (forum) artists like prh(Halcyon) and The Omega Experiment, one uses, and the other has used GR for guitars, and got some pretty amazing payoffs.



You'll have to show me this patch. I can't get any usable tone out of the high G (E) or low B (G#) strings. The GK 800RB is NOWHERE EVEN CLOSE to a SHADE of the amp. At all. 

I just run out of my GK 700RB-II and put a bypass tone in my pod -- using it solely as a soundcard. I have to crank it to super loud levels to get a recording.


----------



## dwoodard

All of these put mine to shame... This is my corner, where I put on headphones and tone out all the bullshit in my house, guess it's something.






(please note the affirmation on the wall: "I am a money magnet, I attract abundance easily and effortlessly" HAH. If that were the case, we wouldn't be looking at this setup.




Jackson DK2M Dinky





Newest addition to the family, Agile Septor 828





POD XT
FBV Shortboard (live performances)
Superior 2.0
Reaper/Logic 9
Macbook 2.4ghz dual core, 2gb RAM
Nike Shoebox 


Future purchases: Axe-FX Ultra, iMac 27"
gotta make that skrilla first


----------



## MaxStatic

I'll play.

Where the creation happens





Don't mind the mess, I just moved and haven't fully "moved in" sts















and last but not least, where the tracking occurs


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

^You have tons of amps and you decide to go Line6? Woulnd't it be easier to just do it line out from one of your dead expensive amps?


----------



## MaxStatic

Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^You have tons of amps and you decide to go Line6? Woulnd't it be easier to just do it line out from one of your dead expensive amps?



I know I know... it's F'ing  

It comes more from being lazy and not being in a place where I'm releasing anything. So tone suffers but it doesn't matter for the convenance gained. 

I hope to replace the POD with an Axe-FX soon but as I'm not really in the recording business, I spend more time jamming in the man cave than I do tracking guitars in the other room.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Îf you have any potential in the recording business and if you like music, goddamn go for it. I bet you should know a bunch about guitar sound and such.

BTW, Axe-FX is


----------



## ChuckLee

Deckard said:


> Here is my setup, pretty standard and minimalistic. I mainly use it for synth/samples sequencing for backing tracks but lately I've jumped into recording full songs, it was so tempting! I'm saving money to upgrade the Pod xt for an Axe FX and buy a desktop computer (a Mac Pro probably) but it's too much for my wallet, arrgggg damn money!



Is that a Robocop action figure???



ilyti said:


> ...
> 
> You guys have a lot of money.



My thought exactly 



MaxStatic said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Where the creation happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the mess, I just moved and haven't fully "moved in" sts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least, where the tracking occurs



Dude you have an empire


----------



## MaxStatic

ChuckLee said:


> Dude you have an empire



Ha! Yea, I have a lot of stuff. It's taken me 20 some years to amass the forces seen in this room. I don't really have any other hobbies or vices and gave up drinking so spare dough went to music and gear. 

Now I have kids though and the spare dough goes to shit britches and tater tots....


----------



## youheardme

There's been some changes since this picture and a bass has been added to the mix.


----------



## metal_sam14

My humble setup!
New monitors:






The whole setup:













Roland Cakewalk UA-25 EX Interface/Line 6 GX (used only to keep my pod farm plugins active)


----------



## Methilde

Just moved to another house, my studio is finally ready!






Welcome to the lair!











L to R; bass guitar, self built seven and my boyfriend's Schecter Loomis


----------



## Unto The Sky

Probably the most budget 'studio' in the thread, but i thought maybe worth posting for both ends of the spectrum? haha

PC - Quadcore 2.8ghz 
4GB RAM
512GB HD
512GB external HD

Lexicon Alpha interface
M Audio Keyrig 49 Midi Keyboard
Sennhesier HD215 headphones
Unbranded 75p guitar cable from asda (this has actually lasted me over a year, but i usually use a planet waves for recording)
Shure SM58
Few bits of software
Snorlax, he's pretty strong. Guards my stuff.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Methilde said:


> Just moved to another house, my studio is finally ready!
> 
> L to R; bass guitar, self built seven and my boyfriend's Schecter Loomis



Holy shit, I'd forgotten about your hand built one, that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Methilde

Haha, thanks! I will make a hanging mechanism so all guitars will nicely hang on the wall


----------



## InTheRavensName

Good call, it needs to be shown off!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Unto The Sky said:


> Probably the most budget 'studio' in the thread, but i thought maybe worth posting for both ends of the spectrum? haha



why did i instantly know you were from the uk when i spotted that can of stella?


----------



## ahull123

here's where I spend most of my time.


----------



## Devotion

ahull123 said:


> here's where I spend most of my time.



That is pure awesomness


----------



## Bradd

Ok, so here's my home setup, basically.

Macbook 2.4ghz duo core intel

4Gb ram / 250GB HDD

1TB external HDD

Line 6 Pod XT Live

Samson A6 Resolve Monitors

ALSO

MBox 2 / 320GB external HDD


and... theres some other crap there aswell

my "Les Paul" tuned to drop A

PRS tuned to Drop C

Ibanez Satriani tuned to who the fuck knows cos i haven't used it in ages cos i dont like floyd roses. 

bass tuned to either drop c or a.

prs copy soon to be smashed. cos its a P.O.S. and should not be played by anyone.


----------



## Bradd

if you want me to get better, then click on the "big cartel" down there \/ \/ \/ \/ and buy my album


----------



## p0ke

I realize that my "studio" looks kinda lame compared to what some you have, but here we go anyway:






from left to right:

- Phillips headphones, on top of cd-tower (yup, will buy proper studio headphones asap.)
- iMac 21" (i3 3,06ghz, 4gb DDR3) w/ 20" extra monitor
- Terratec midi keyboard (not connected at the moment, as I haven't bought an external sound card for the mac yet)
- Behringer V-amp 2

...and this is my epic guitar recording rig (which I have never actually used):






- Cheap Shure-copy microphone
- Peavey Rage 158 amp
- Pile of cables


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I feel like an idiot asking, but I noticed some of you guys have two monitors. why?


----------



## The Beast

Dan_Vacant said:


> I feel like an idiot asking, but I noticed some of you guys have two monitors. why?



I like to have the editing window open in one monitor and the mixing window open in the other so I don't have to flip back and forth.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Or did he mean guys with two sets of studio monitors? The answer for that would be that it's nice to have some reference - to hear that your music works in other circumstances.


----------



## Daemon

Waouw, some amazing gear here !!
This my setup (not a lot of things)






Details :
- Line6 Toneport Ux2
- Shure SM57
- Reaper
- Superior Drummer 2.0
- ESP ltd deluxe M1000 with Bare Knuckles Aftermath
- ENGL Powerball
- ENGL 2x12 V30's cab
- Altec Lansing monitors /subwoofer ( shitty xD)


That's all !
Daemon


----------



## JamesM

A pretty good deal of want for those rectangular objects up front...


----------



## Daemon

This is the ultimate amp for me =)
Sure its not useful as an Axe-FX, but the sound of 6L6 valves... Hell yeah dude =)


----------



## JamesM

Honestly, to my ears, as powerful as an Axe-FX is, nothing will completely emulate the real thing. 

I've never heard an Axe-FX sound as good as my vintage Deluxe Reverb, that's my evidence.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The Armada said:


> Honestly, to my ears, as powerful as an Axe-FX is, nothing will completely emulate the real thing.
> 
> I've never heard an Axe-FX sound as good as my vintage Deluxe Reverb, that's my evidence.



I have.


----------



## Daemon

I agree with The Armada, even if the Axe-FX is an increible thing that I'd like to have. ^^


----------



## JamesM

@Kurk - I don't believe you.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Then come here and see for yourself!


----------



## JamesM

I'd rather not fly with my '68 Deluxe Reverb for a direct comparison.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

We can use my Axe-FX Deluxe Reverb model (AFAIK, it does have one) for comparison!

Oh..

but that doesn't count, does it...

damn...


----------



## p0ke

Dan_Vacant said:


> I feel like an idiot asking, but I noticed some of you guys have two monitors. why?



I have two monitors mainly because I do other things with the computer as well. It's particularly useful when programming -> you can have the IDE in the main monitor and a browser with a reference library or similar in the other. When not working, I usually have a browser in the main monitor and irc in the second one. When recording, I usually just use the main monitor, but sometimes I might have tuxguitar (which I use for making midi drumtracks, which I pass onto the sampler) in the second monitor. Another thing I have used it for is showing guitar tabs / sheet music / lyrics while recording. 

Short answer: because 2 > 1


----------



## Customisbetter

Dan_Vacant said:


> I feel like an idiot asking, but I noticed some of you guys have two monitors. why?



I still feel constrained with two. I'd love a Mac Pro with three 21"ers. Right now having two monitors I have my arrange window on the right and my plugins/samplers open on the left. Then I usually browse the web while i record and having another monitor for that would be stupendous.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

so do you guys have the monitors hooked up to the same computer or two different towers and keys..etc


----------



## Customisbetter

Same computer. I could put my web browsing monitor on another machine but sometimes I record and DL new synths and stuff simultaneously.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I may do that after I get a better computer cause right now I have something from 02 I believe


----------



## JohnIce

I'd love another monitor, mainly to separate the arrange and mix windows, and perhaps to keep Axe-Edit handy. Unfortunately there aren't any monitors I know of that look good with my 21.5" iMac, and I'd really like to keep a uniform look between my monitors.


----------



## Customisbetter

JohnIce said:


> I'd love another monitor, mainly to separate the arrange and mix windows, and perhaps to keep Axe-Edit handy. Unfortunately there aren't any monitors I know of that look good with my 21.5" iMac, and I'd really like to keep a uniform look between my monitors.



That is the number 1 reason why I can't bring myself to snag an iMac.


----------



## p0ke

JohnIce said:


> I'd really like to keep a uniform look between my monitors.


Same thing here, but I had a 20" monitor for my old desktop, so I figured why not use that with the iMac. And it doesn't look too bad IMO  But the coolest thing ever would be iMac 27" + the 27" apple monitor... but the price


----------



## haflilli

This is my setup for now: 






Computer: intel i5, 4gb RAM, 1tb hdd.
Soundcard: TC electronic desktop konnekt 6
Keyboard: yamaha psr-195
Headphones: Sennheiser HD215
Microphone: (not on the picture) MXL 990
Guitar: Ibanez S series 7 string
Monitor amp: 30 year old pioneer amp
Monitors: phillips speakers on the top, some other speakers under them and 2x12" pioneer from 1979 under the desk.

I haven't recorded so much in that room yet. But here is an mix I did for my friends, band called Dysmorphic, Dissolving The Masses | Dysmorphic , please leave a comment about the mix and the song and some feedback on my gear


----------



## JohnIce

p0ke said:


> Same thing here, but I had a 20" monitor for my old desktop, so I figured why not use that with the iMac. And it doesn't look too bad IMO  But the coolest thing ever would be iMac 27" + the 27" apple monitor... but the price



I'm actually contemplating gettin an iPad and using the AirDisplay app to make a little touch mixing console 



Then there's the same idea but in a larger format:


----------



## tr0n

You could do what I'm doing with my iPad and use this: http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ac-7-core/id403915394?mt=8

There is also a cool app called MiniPads for programming drums.


----------



## JohnIce

tr0n said:


> You could do what I'm doing with my iPad and use this: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...q_m9BQ&usg=AFQjCNElFhkbvzPJnoz3X8lCpq86TsA-uA
> 
> There is also a cool app called MiniPads for programming drums.



I've seen that one, but 8 tracks don't go far for my purposes unfortunately... is it easy to scroll between sets of faders on that? Cause I tend to end up with a good 30 channels for a song.


----------



## tr0n

JohnIce said:


> I've seen that one, but 8 tracks don't go far for my purposes unfortunately... is it easy to scroll between sets of faders on that? Cause I tend to end up with a good 30 channels for a song.



Yeah it's just like any controller, you bank between sets of 8 faders. In Logic you can have Control Surface markers on your mixer channels so you know what you're controlling. I think you can nudge channels 1 by 1 too but I haven't yet used it that way.


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> my setup is rather simple compared to some of the setups that i have seen in this thread
> but it has treated me very well thus far, produced all the albums/songs/projects i have on this setup including the periphery album.
> 
> Here is the list of stuff:
> Custom computer (gonna get a new one in the next few days since this one is 4 or 5 years old i think)
> amd x2 4400 processor
> 2gb ram
> 80,250 and 500GB internal drives
> 
> Axefx Ultra
> Presonus Firepod
> Presonus Eureka
> Pod x3
> Access Virus Ti
> Mackie HR 624 Monitors



In case you were wondering about Misha's new PC that he got last year (and are not friends with him on facebook): 
Specs:
Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07 GHz
CoolerMaster V8 Gaming CPU Cooling Fan
6gb DDR3/1800MHz Triple Channel Memory
Asus P6X58D-E Motherboard (Usb 3.0 and Sata Raid III!)
EVGA Superclocked NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 1.2GB Video Card
1TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD System Drive
2x 1TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD Data Drives (In Raid 1 for redundancy)
Corsair CMPSU-850TX 80 Plus Power Supply
Aerocool Touch 2000 Dual Bay Touch Screen Fan Control
Coolermaster HAF-X Case

RME Fireface 400


----------



## Deckard

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hey - you have a link to where I could buy that tapestry wall thingee??? that rox



Hehehe, I wish I could but I didn't buy it on the internet. I bought it on Candem Town in London, if you go there sometime maybe you can get one!


----------



## josh pelican

ahull123 said:


> here's where I spend most of my time.



I don't like you because of your gear.

I like you because of your fish tank.


----------



## JohnIce

Just got my monitors off the desk and up in ear-height, a GIGANTIC difference  Makes me wonder how I could ever do without them.


----------



## Farcry0092

Here's my modest little area in my basement





















Now for the setup:

Computer is just a simple acer laptop, 4 gig of ram, using audacity right now for recording, soon to switch to cubase, wish an m-audio fasttrack.

The keyboard is technically my first baby. Its a korg triton classic, around a grand new several years ago, bought for 200 from my piano tuner.

The amp is just a vox ac30vt, and the bass amp is a 15 watt fender rumbler, came with the squire my sister got.

Effects come from the zoom G1next you see on the floor there.

Guitars are from front to back:
Homemade Parker Fly/ Ibanez Iceman combo 6 string, Agile interceptor pro 7 string, squire bass, and a no-name acoustic my dad bought back in the 70s lol

The last picture is my 100 percent pride and joy, my Hallet and Davis Baby Grand  Im 19 and have played keyed instruments for 14 years so thats my main thing lol

Im hoping to upgrade the usb interface to a Line 6 UX2 on thursday.


----------



## JohnIce

Just updated my studio with a proper midi-keyboard. Now I'm actually starting to think I've got all the hardware I want, but as usual, that'll probably change soon enough...


----------



## Devotion

JohnIce said:


> Just updated my studio with a proper midi-keyboard. Now I'm actually starting to think I've got all the hardware I want, but as usual, that'll probably change soon enough...



The tablet makes me wonder if you made that background yourself.. And is that a wacom? It looks like one but can't clearly see it..

And i'm jealous. Very very jealous.


----------



## JohnIce

Devotion said:


> The tablet makes me wonder if you made that background yourself.. And is that a wacom? It looks like one but can't clearly see it..
> 
> And i'm jealous. Very very jealous.



Indeed, I did  Yeah it's a Wacom Bamboo Special Edition. Matches nicely with the iMac and the midi-keyboard


----------



## amarshism

My humble recording facility.


----------



## TimTomTum

JohnIce said:


> Just updated my studio with a proper midi-keyboard. Now I'm actually starting to think I've got all the hardware I want, but as usual, that'll probably change soon enough...


Nice setup 
What midi keyboard is it?


----------



## JohnIce

TimTomTum said:


> Nice setup
> What midi keyboard is it?


 
Cheers man 

It's an M-Audio Keystation, the 88-key version.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

yeah, love your setup JI. What desk is that? I know looks standard table-ish, but still would like to know which one... 

thanks.


----------



## BurntInHell

This is my Setup:
















Mac Pro
Macbook Pro
Samsung Syncmaster P2450H
Adam A7x Monitors
Motu Traveler
Axe-Fx Standard
Mackie Control Universal Pro
M-Audio Axiom 49
AKG K271
Logic, Superior Drummer, Komplete 6, Stylus, Omnisphere etc.
ESP Horizon
Framus Panthera Studio
and...
XBOX 360 

MoPads are ordered...


----------



## tr0n

This is my friend's studio, I've recently joined him on producing some songs.


----------



## S-O

Can we get some detail on the last pic?


----------



## tr0n

Sure, he has a crazy amount of boutique gear. xD

-Furman Power Conditioner (of some kind)
-500 series modules (L to R):
--LaChapell Audio 583s (mic/inst preamp)
--Shadow Hills Mono Optograph (compressor)
--EQ of some kind, will find out what when I'm there on Wednesday
--Komit Compressor (Burgin McDaniel Design)
-Neve 1073DPD (Stereo Mic Preamp)
-Neve Portico 5043 Compressor/Limiter
-Neve Portico 5016 DI/Preamp
-Vintage Design C1mk2 Compressor
-Sequis Motherload (dummy load & speaker sim)
-Urei 1176LN (druel...)
-POD XT Pro (I'm not actually sure he uses this )
-Peterson VS-R StroboRack (strobe tuner)

The patching is largely permanent, so he basically has preset channel strips for vocals, bass and I think guitars. The screen on the left is of course Logic and on the right is the Metric Halo console for controlling the summing and patching.

He's also got the Crane Song Avocet DAC for monitoring and switching. Those cream coloured monitors are Aurotones, they give you mids only.


----------



## JohnIce

OzoneJunkie said:


> yeah, love your setup JI. What desk is that? I know looks standard table-ish, but still would like to know which one...
> 
> thanks.



Cheers! It's my grandpa's old desk, so I wouldn't know. Knowing him I'd say he probably built it himself.


----------



## OzoneJunkie

JohnIce said:


> Cheers! It's my grandpa's old desk, so I wouldn't know. Knowing him I'd say he probably built it himself.



ah, k thanks for the reply... tis a sweet, clean setup.


----------



## 13point9

gave mine a quick clean today, everything is in one room as I live in a shared house, you can't see my mics but they're right of the shot, just used them for a voice over show reel


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

I love you bulb, you rock man


----------



## Blasphemer

This is going to be EXTREMELY underwhelming...


----------



## Larcher

I like to keep it simple


----------



## bonuzround

Axe-fx ultra
M-audio fast track ultra
Notebook (6gb ram, i3, blah blah blah)
Superior 2 and Ezdrummer (every expansion),Absynth,Trilian<Izotope ozone and a shitload of plugins
Randall Rx120RH HEAD
Marshall MG DFX30 (lol)
Boss GT-10
M-audio keyrig 49 midi keyboard
Audio technica forgot-which-one headphones
Shure Sm57

Ltd Kh-202
Ibanez Rg 1527
Jackson Ps 67


----------



## penguin_316

This is what I want eventually a dual monitor setup, that's sick. My Cubase on one sides and plug ins on the other...


Looks like your using Logic though..but still.



13point9 said:


> gave mine a quick clean today, everything is in one room as I live in a shared house, you can't see my mics but they're right of the shot, just used them for a voice over show reel


----------



## ghostred7

Not nearly as good as I want it...but have little space (and NO!!! i don't use those craptacular Bose PC speakers for monitors...ever).


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Lovin these studios!


----------



## Winter Soul

Larcher said:


> I like to keep it simple



How are those agile guitars? Ive been thinking about getting that exact one. Is that the pro?


----------



## Enselmis

Larcher said:


> I like to keep it simple


 
Please tell me I'm not the only one who found the monitors hilarious!


----------



## fleshwoodsteel

Here's the studio.

CPU: self built: 
<style> <!--table {mso-displayed-decimal-separator:"\."; mso-displayed-thousand-separator:"\,";} @page {margin:.75in .7in .75in .7in; mso-header-margin:.3in; mso-footer-margin:.3in;} td {padding-top:1px; padding-right:1px; padding-left:1px; mso-ignoreadding; color:black; font-size:11.0pt; font-weight:400; font-style:normal; text-decoration:none; font-family:Calibri, sans-serif; mso-font-charset:0; mso-number-format:General; text-align:general; vertical-align:bottom; border:none; mso-background-source:auto; mso-pattern:auto; mso-protection:locked visible; white-space:nowrap; mso-rotate:0;} .xl63 {background:#C4D79B; mso-pattern:black none;} --> </style> <table style="border-collapse: collapse;width:322pt" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="322"> <col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:3285;width:77pt" width="77"> <col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:10453;width:245pt" width="245"> <tbody><tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt;width:77pt" height="14" width="77">processor</td> <td class="xl63" style="width:245pt" width="245">AMD Phenom II X4 945</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">mother board</td> <td class="xl63">GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">memory</td> <td class="xl63">Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB DDR 3 1333</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">hard drive 1</td> <td class="xl63">Seagate 7200.12 250G</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">hard drive 2</td> <td class="xl63">Seagate 7200.12 1TB</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">cd drive</td> <td class="xl63">ASUS DRW-24B</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">video card</td> <td class="xl63">EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT </td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">power supply</td> <td class="xl63">Antec EarthWatts EA-500D Green 500W ATX12V v2.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">case</td> <td class="xl63">Lian Li Lancool PC-K7B</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">OS</td> <td class="xl63">Windows 7 home premium 64 bit</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">software</td> <td class="xl63">Cubase Studio 5</td> </tr> <tr style="height:14.0pt" height="14"> <td class="xl63" style="height:14.0pt" height="14">interface</td> <td class="xl63">Echo Gina 3G</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<style> <!--table {mso-displayed-decimal-separator:"\."; mso-displayed-thousand-separator:"\,";} @page {margin:.75in .7in .75in .7in; mso-header-margin:.3in; mso-footer-margin:.3in;} td {padding-top:1px; padding-right:1px; padding-left:1px; mso-ignoreadding; color:black; font-size:11.0pt; font-weight:400; font-style:normal; text-decoration:none; font-family:Calibri, sans-serif; mso-font-charset:0; mso-number-format:General; text-align:general; vertical-align:bottom; border:none; mso-background-source:auto; mso-pattern:auto; mso-protection:locked visible; white-space:nowrap; mso-rotate:0;} .xl63 {background:#92D050; mso-pattern:black none;} --></style>Preamp: ENGL e530 using LeCab2 for impulses
Effects: Boss GT-10, Bass POD
Monitors: KRK Rokit 6
Midi Controller: M-Audio Axiom 49
Drums: Superior 2.0 w/ Metal Foundry
Guitars: Ibanez MTM1 (not really happy with); Schecter Hellraiser; 1976 Les Paul Custom; Alverez acoustic/electric
Bass: Ibanez SR500 (not happy with either, maybe I don't like Ibanez?)
Sound treatments: self built, lots of OC703, cloud you can't see and two on the opposite walls


----------



## Daniel_WTSBO_Lambie

Ok, I can honestly say my setup is probably the most simple going.

Very simply...

- DAW - Nuendo 3
- Line 6 GX
- Podfarm 2.0
- Superior Drummer 2.0
- Drumagog
- Steven Slate Trigger (Demo)
- Good Ol' SM57

And some assorted Waves Plugins etc.

I have however produced some fairly decent results from such a stripped back setup, most recently my own project's debut EP.

Give it a wee listen if you're interested:
When The Sun Burns Out

It's just me and one other guy.

We used a Schecter 006 Extreme, and a Fender Precision Bass for all the guitar and bass tracks, and I mixed it myself at home.

It isn't perfect, but it's still good for what I have 

Cheers all! x


----------



## sexybacon

For some strange this thread isn't making me jealous... It's making me happy


----------



## Guitarholic

I'll take pictures soon but this is what I'm currently using in my bedroom studio:

iMac i7 27" 3.4GHz, 16GB RAM running both Logic 9 and Cubase 6 (well, Misha still has my Cubase dongle xD, so just Logic for now)
Axe Fx Ultra
M-Audio Fast Track Pro (as my midi-interface for the AxeFx)
Apogee Duet 2
Mackie HR824MKii monitors
Furman PL8
BBE 482i
QSC K-12
Akai MPK 88 and LPK 25 (as my midi controllers)
Beyerdynamics DT770 Pro headphones

and then just lots of VSTs, plugins, etc. (Omnisphere, Trilian, Symphobia2, the entire Toontrack library, some of the Tonehammer stuff, the Waves plugins, bla bla bla yada yada yada ... hopefully Alchemy soon and maybe LASS and a few SampleLogic VSTs)


----------



## Ermz

Nothing overly impressive, but it's functional for my needs!


----------



## Psyy

Ermz! Good to have you on the forum, man. Studio looks perfect!


----------



## Ermz

Cheers mate. Do we know each other from somewhere else?


----------



## Lrrrr

Ermz said:


> Cheers mate. Do we know each other from somewhere else?


 
You're damn near famous brojangles! He could be like me, forum lurker somewhere else who follows you for tips! Thank you by the way, looking forward to your mixing book/pamplet release.


----------



## tr0n

I do like looking at some lush outboard. Some nice stuff you got there, would love to get my hands on a 160 someday.


----------



## Guitarholic

Guitarholic said:


> I'll take pictures soon but this is what I'm currently using in my bedroom studio:
> 
> iMac i7 27" 3.4GHz, 16GB RAM running both Logic 9 and Cubase 6 (well, Misha still has my Cubase dongle xD, so just Logic for now)
> Axe Fx Ultra
> M-Audio Fast Track Pro (as my midi-interface for the AxeFx)
> Apogee Duet 2
> Mackie HR824MKii monitors
> Furman PL8
> BBE 482i
> QSC K-12
> Akai MPK 88 and LPK 25 (as my midi controllers)
> Beyerdynamics DT770 Pro headphones
> 
> and then just lots of VSTs, plugins, etc. (Omnisphere, Trilian, Symphobia2, the entire Toontrack library, some of the Tonehammer stuff, the Waves plugins, bla bla bla yada yada yada ... hopefully Alchemy soon and maybe LASS and a few SampleLogic VSTs)



Here's the picture. I'll hopefully move into a bigger apartment at some point soon to have everything in a separate room. You can't see the AxeFx (hiding behind the MPK88) and the Apogee Duet was on backorder when I ordered it. Should arrive within the next ... two weeks or so.
I use Planet Waves cables and D'Addario strings exclusively.


----------



## Prydogga

Very simple but very comfortable setup here, looking to get a Presonus 2626 rack interface and a pre-amp soon though. 














Edit: Also to get matching floor lamps.


----------



## Ermz

Lrrrr said:


> You're damn near famous brojangles! He could be like me, forum lurker somewhere else who follows you for tips! Thank you by the way, looking forward to your mixing book/pamplet release.



Haha, I don't know about that, but I'm grateful for the regard. eBook should hopefully come about in a few short months.

Don't know if this qualifies, but here are some shots of a few new gear acquisitions for the studio:


















And from yesteryear...


----------



## Psyy

Ermz said:


> Cheers mate. Do we know each other from somewhere else?



Haha, I'm afraid not. Lrrrr hit it right on the head. I just make a point to note the advice you give over on the Andy Sneap forums. Your Systematic Mixing posts have really helped me out.


----------



## Santuzzo

Ermz said:


> Haha, I don't know about that, but I'm grateful for the regard. eBook should hopefully come about in a few short months.
> 
> Don't know if this qualifies, but here are some shots of a few new gear acquisitions for the studio:



Hi,

It it indeed great to have you on this forum. I have read some of your threads/posts on the Sneap forum, GREAT stuff. 

Your studio pics look amazing, I assume you not only are a pro audio engineer but also a pro photographer!


----------



## Ermz

Ah that's awesome, very really glad the guides were helpful for you guys.

@Santuzzo: Whenever the camera is in my hands I like to pretend I'm an amateur photographer, haha. It's a bit of fun trying to make something as ugly as a JVM look less ghastly.


----------



## Matt Crooks




----------



## Antenna

Matt Crooks said:


>


OMG the world would forget I existed if I had all those amps and gear to tweak on. I'd never see daylight again! ...or sleep for that matter!


----------



## Santuzzo

Ermz said:


> Ah that's awesome, very really glad the guides were helpful for you guys.
> 
> @Santuzzo: Whenever the camera is in my hands I like to pretend I'm an amateur photographer, haha. It's a bit of fun trying to make something as ugly as a JVM look less ghastly.





How do you like the Harley Benton cab? Is it a 2x12?


----------



## Charlez




----------



## Matt Crooks

Antenna said:


> OMG the world would forget I existed if I had all those amps and gear to tweak on. I'd never see daylight again! ...or sleep for that matter!



To be fair, some are mine and some belong to the band that I was recording.

Now I only own a Road King, Uberschall, Superdrive 45 and the SVT classic. The ENGLs are gone, and the 5150 and Splawn are not mine.


----------



## Levi79

Simplicity at it's finest.
Pod HD500
M-Audio Fast Track Pro
KRK Rokit 8's
HP Laptop


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Not shown: '97 UV7bk, Schecter Blackjack 7, giant stack of pizza boxes which I glued tones of foam onto the insides for quick soundproofing when needed, and lot more foam.

the blue condenser is in a makeshift booth made of 3 box springs stuffed with foam with a foam roof and a the bedroom door. Walk into my spare room, whoa, it's a ghetto booth. rofl.


----------



## Ermz

Santuzzo said:


> How do you like the Harley Benton cab? Is it a 2x12?



I no longer own it. For the price it was quite good, but it had some undesirable characteristics across the mids. It was a 2x12.


----------



## Santuzzo

Ermz said:


> I no longer own it. For the price it was quite good, but it had some undesirable characteristics across the mids. It was a 2x12.



Ok, thanks !

I was considering one of these but then decided to go for a Laney 2X12 cab instead.


----------



## -Nolly-

Seeing as it's just a few days over a year since I made this thread, here's my setup now:







I've upgraded my monitors and interface to ADAM S3X-Vs and an RME Fireface 400 respectively. I've also moved to an attic room in my house that happens to be really rather good to mix in (the whole thing is insulated with fiberglass and the walls are thin enough that most frequencies seem to travel straight through rather than reflecting back).
Next up is some decent room treatment!


----------



## ROAR

^That's really awesome Nolly.


----------



## Customisbetter

Just moved into a new house. This room sounds much more controlled than the last cave of haunting reverberations. 

ifin quality for now...


----------



## ttiwguitar

Studio room in our apartment... I live with the other guitarist and bassist in my band. We do all of our demos in this room. It's a cozy spot! I don't know how well it's suited for mixing, but we don't really do anything here that would be released. Once I can afford it, I'll probably upgrade the monitors/room for mixing purposes, but for now this works fine for tracking.

Macbook, RME Babyface, Shure SM7B, Reaper, lots of plugins, PRS/Ibanez geetars, and a couple of Fender basses.


----------



## tr0n

Sound on Sound is yes Nolly. Also, those Adam's look damn scary, I can imagine the air displacement creating ripples on your face, like you're in one of those G-Force centrifuges. D:


----------



## Andretti

-Nolly- said:


> Seeing as it's just a few days over a year since I made this thread, here's my setup now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've upgraded my monitors and interface to ADAM S3X-Vs and an RME Fireface 400 respectively. I've also moved to an attic room in my house that happens to be really rather good to mix in (the whole thing is insulated with fiberglass and the walls are thin enough that most frequencies seem to travel straight through rather than reflecting back).
> Next up is some decent room treatment!



wallpaper shopping, ahh yaaaa!


----------



## Psyy

Hey Nolly, just wondering what you like about the S3X-V's over the A7's. I'm thinking of upgrading over my Mackie MR8's and have been seriously considering going with Adam.


----------



## the-emerson

My new studio set up as of today. Been crazy busy with work for like the last 6 months hence the lack of posts but now I am gonna get cracking on my recording




PC (W7)
4GB Ram
3.2ghz AMD Quad core
2tb Hard drive
Mackie HR824 Monitors
Focusrite Saffire Pro 24DSP
Line 6 POD HD500
Playstation with MGS4
R2D2


----------



## Santuzzo

the-emerson said:


> My new studio set up as of today. Been crazy busy with work for like the last 6 months hence the lack of posts but now I am gonna get cracking on my recording [/IMG]
> PC (W7)
> 4GB Ram
> 3.2ghz AMD Quad core
> 2tb Hard drive
> Mackie HR824 Monitors
> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24DSP
> Line 6 POD HD500
> Playstation with MGS4
> R2D2



I just looked at the pic for a few secs and I was like R2D2?! and I was going to post if that was RD2 when I read your list and read it.

Huge Star Wars fan here


----------



## the-emerson

Santuzzo said:


> I just looked at the pic for a few secs and I was like R2D2?! and I was going to post if that was RD2 when I read your list and read it.
> 
> Huge Star Wars fan here


Hey buddy long time no speak, hows it going?


----------



## Santuzzo

the-emerson said:


> Hey buddy long time no speak, hows it going?



Hey, dude. I'm good! How have you been?


----------



## CatharsisStudios




----------



## Kurkkuviipale

CatharsisStudios said:


> *bunch o' amazing pics*



Sick as fuck. That's all I have to say. Sick as fucking fuck.


----------



## TwitTheShred

This is one of the few threads i have botherd to read every page on. 
My set up is piss poor atm and super untidy but i'll show it anyway. I plan on spending about £1500 within the next 2 mounths upgradeing everything so i'll do a updated picture in the next couple of mounths but i ashure you it'll be a drastic difference.






My current set up. why i'm shareing this i really don't know.
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.86 GHz, 2GB Ram, Nvidia GeForce GT220 1GB, 160GB internal hardrive, 500GB external hardrive. 14inch CRT monitor, 4Gamers Sub attached to some old CD players speakers. GuitarPort audio interface, Behringer MiniMIC Modeling preamp, Sure C606 microphone, Korg microkey midi controller, Yamaya cs2x keyboard, various guitars. Sonar Pro 6 DAW, EZD, Guitar Rig 4 and a bunch of other vst's

At the end of the mounth i plan on upgrading my system to:
Intel Core i3 2100 3.10GHZ
8gig Ram
Nvidia Geforce GT220 1GB (current card)
1TB Internal hardrive
160GB Internal Hardrive (current)
500GB External Hardrive (current)

I know it's not exsactly top of the range stuff but it's all i can aford and i'm pretty certain that the system will be plenty enough power to handle the kind of recording project's i'm after.

At the end of this mounth i also intend to buy a 6 string bass and a Samsung C01 microphone.

At the end of the following mounth i intend to upgrade my speakers, interface and monitor.


----------



## Nesty

Jesus Christ how can you move in there!


----------



## MobiusR

My first home "Studio", I'm still learning how to produce so i take it it that i'm grateful to start out with these things 

Hopefully after im done with my Live setup i can get some M-Audio BX5as to replace my logitech 5.1 speakers. Also hope to get a interface as well!


----------



## TwitTheShred

Nesty said:


> Jesus Christ how can you move in there!


 
Hahahaha, i can't =P It's a fucking tip but i'm in the process of moveing out so i have no choice really.


----------



## decoy205

So many nice spaces in this thread! Amazing!

This is where I currently do most of my work:




















-John


----------



## tr0n

I've got one of those Sovtek's too, very cool.


----------



## -Nolly-

Psyy said:


> Hey Nolly, just wondering what you like about the S3X-V's over the A7's. I'm thinking of upgrading over my Mackie MR8's and have been seriously considering going with Adam.



Crap, only just seen this, sorry dude!

The A7s are lovely monitors, and I'd thoroughly recommend them over pretty much anything in that pricerange. They have done me very well so far.

With that said, the S3Xs are in a completely different galaxy. The instrument separation and stereo imaging is ludicrous, but most startling is probably the transient detail you can hear that simply doesn't exist on most other speakers. You can hear even the slightest compression artifacts on your drums, and the lack of punch of over-compressed/limited mastering is incredibly apparent. Of course, the frequency response is extremely flat, and being able to hear a tone at 30Hz is incredible, but that's exactly what you expect from a high end monitor.
As a result of that they are unrelentingly, brutally revealing to the point that if all I wanted to do was listen to music, I would actually prefer to do so on the A7s (perhaps with a sub if the room could take it without sounding muddy). However, when it comes to really _hearing_ what's going on in a mix, there's no question


----------



## Winspear

The camera on my phone is the worst ever...but here's all set up in my new 1 bedroom apt


----------



## Hammy

Never thought of showing off my setup, so here it is. The first pic was with my old pair of original Celestions T100's, good speakers but too 'open' for decent mixing:






This was the first thing I had to upgrade, so I aquired some very, very, very fkking nice B&W DM-602's (S2 with S1 tweeters). These are easily the best value for money monitors for $200~400. They're ultra punchy and are way nicer then anything KRK, ADAM, M-Audio can deliver for the money. The frequency-response is also ultra-broad. I did a test, and these (kevlar!!!) woofers came to around 45hz audible and un-muddied, that's extremely low for monitors. The top-frequency of the tweeters is around 35khz.









I'm building my new Studio spot right as we're speaking, doubling my deskspace and tripling my screen set-up to 3x24"(16:9) and one 24"(16:10) on top. I'm also saving up for a new audio-interface, since I want more inputs. Also on my list is a DI box, mixing board, monitor controller, dedicated clean power-amp and rackmounts for various equipment


----------



## tr0n

My little setup, no monitors as of yet, just using my HD25-1 cans for now. I'll probably look at a pair of Adam A3X monitors when I get more serious, plus I'll need something decent for when my DAR FBM-PX arrives.  I'm using a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14 interface - you can't really see it in the pics but it's sitting on top of that PC tower, which has been gathering dust for almost a year now.














That little space is for a Strymon BlueSky (maybe next month).


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

tr0n said:


> *pics and text*



More pics of that blackmachine would be appreciated.


----------



## tr0n

Kurkkuviipale said:


> More pics of that blackmachine would be appreciated.


Sure.  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/166093-ngd-blackmachine-b6-56k-nay.html


----------



## F0rte

Expect to see my home studio in about a week or so.
Just waiting on the rack and a few more materials.
Gonna be awesome! 

EDIT: Just received my MIDI full scale keyboard; And ordered my 2 Focal studio monitors, Logic Pro 9 Express, Superior Drummer, and my AxeFx II.
Everything should be in within this next week.

My new Macbook Pro with i7 is absolutely ridiculous. Just pgraded the RAM to 8GB and the harddrive to the 7200RPM.
This is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Prydogga

Little bit of an update recently. Added a Macbook Pro and Caparison Horus to the room. Both are stunning.


----------



## CynicEidolon

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...827667211_1439880050_31699595_785213001_n.jpg










If you can see my reflection anywhere... I'm sorry. I'm naked. It was a late night. I was bored and... naked?


----------



## Daemon

Little update for me !
Not a lot of things, but it's already good for my production 






My Home Studio and Bedroom haha 
Gear list :
- PC ( 4Go RAM, INtel Quadcore Q6600, 500Go HardDisk )
- M-Audio Bx5as Deluxe monitors
- PreSonus FireStudio Mobile firewire interface
- Superior Drummer 2.0
- Reaper
- PodFarm 2.5
- Ampeg SVX
- Shure SM57 microphone
- ESP ltd Deluxe M1000 guitar with two Bare Knuckle Aftermaths humbuckers on it.
- ENGL Powerball with Z5 Footswitch
- ENGL 2x12 with Celestion V30's cab

You can hear it on my latest cover : The Nocturnal Chaos on Soundcloud : Dypshoria Intro Cover

~ Ben


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I've been working with ReadyAcoustics on a room treatment package. Got everything all spec'd out a while back, and installed them today. They are extremely detailed about everything, and the whole process was awesome. Came out really cool, so I figured I'd post some updated pics. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After I put them up, I could notice the difference before even playing any sound in this room. It's got that eerie "dead silence" in here now. It's like a crypt! It literally soaks up everything. 

The lows are super tight and focused, the highs are extremely clear, and the stereo image is massive. These bass traps and high frequency panels cleaned up the sound in the room, in a big way. 


Now I just need to learn how to mix properly!


----------



## F0rte

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> After I put them up, I could notice the difference before even playing any sound in this room. It's got that eerie "dead silence" in here now. It's like a crypt! It literally soaks up everything.
> 
> The lows are super tight and focused, the highs are extremely clear, and the stereo image is massive. These bass traps and high frequency panels cleaned up the sound in the room, in a big way.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to learn how to mix properly!



Pretty great!
I like the bass traps! I'm sure you spent a lot on it all haha.
Keep working on the mixing though 

I'm just getting started!
Did you get the Axe Fx II? Or are you sticking with the ultra?


----------



## Wookieslayer

That room is amazing... and that Vixen


----------



## jcgellidon

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299611_228608487194664_125867544135426_585238_1661940329_n.jpg























www.fb.com/exilestudios1


----------



## Harry

Some nice setups in here


----------



## Harry

Ermz said:


> Haha, I don't know about that, but I'm grateful for the regard. eBook should hopefully come about in a few short months.
> 
> Don't know if this qualifies, but here are some shots of a few new gear acquisitions for the studio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from yesteryear...





Santuzzo said:


> How do you like the Harley Benton cab? Is it a 2x12?





Ermz said:


> I no longer own it. For the price it was quite good, but it had some undesirable characteristics across the mids. It was a 2x12.



A random tidbit of information for you guys and also some handy hint :

The owner of the 2x12 Bugera cab is actually me now 
It's not a bad cab. Obviously not going to compete with a Mesa Boogie Oversize 4x12, but it's a good first cab so you can learn a bit about mic-ing up guitar cabinets if you budget doesn't stretch any further.

And any of you guys are spending time wondering what a good studio bass to buy would be, seriously get one of those Ibanez BTBs that Ermz has pictured.
They really lend themselves to a good studio sound due to the design and 35 inch scale and they seem to have just about the best playability of any production bass guitar I've had the chance to play on.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm addicted to this thread, but I envy everyone on it.


----------



## Fiction

You and me man, except I've been through the whole thing and this thread isn't updated much


----------



## Rojne

Ermz place looks so classy! I will update my hole soon, can't wait to show you all!!!!


----------



## Solodini

Pretty simple rig. This is my teaching space, as well, so I don't want loads of stuff lying around. The bike is there until the Missus finds somewhere else for it.












My monitors and some other stuff are still in storage and there's loads of stuff in drawers and cupboards to keep little prying fingers from them.


----------



## KingAenarion

The Clarinet
The Clarinet
Goes tootletootletootletootletet

Clarinet is an awesome instrument


----------



## Charlez

My progress haha


----------



## daedae

Finally got around to taking a picture of my current set up... well, minus the laptop that I actually use for recording and that floats around a bit depending on what I'm recording:





Don't mind the vase in the corner... I still haven't quite finished moving into my new place. (And the two wall hangings were a gift from a friend, and I figured the music studio was the most appropriate place for them.)


----------



## F0rte

My DAW:

Hardware:
i7 Macbook Pro 15" 8GB Ram 500G Hard Drive 7200RPM
27-Inch LED HD monitor
2 Focal CMS50 Studio Reference Monitors
12 Inch Princeton Desktop Monitor
Dell Inspiron 530 MODIFIED PM for Specs
Fractal Audio Axe FX II Preamp/Processor
Panamax Power Condition w/ Rack
66Key Mixing Station/Keyboard

Guitars:
Schecter 8 String Riot LTD w/ EMG's
Schecter Loomis Signature 7 string FR
Schecter Synyster Gates Custom Signature 6-string White/Gold
Dean Soltero Standard 6 String

Software:
Logic Studio 9
Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0
Waves Powerpack
Komplete Effects Pack
And some more plug in's


----------



## Joelan

Not much of a studio, I'm always moving my gear around from home to uni to rehearsals.

It's a little dark, but of course the glowing green LCD belongs to an Axe-FX Ultra, being controlled by an FCB1010 and being monitored through a QSC K10. I use my old Digitech RP250 as a PC interface while I wait for the funds to buy a real one


----------



## Ratel

cheap setup but i'm kinda contented with it  i mainly use my setup to write song ideas and my band's demos. 

planning to buy a decent flat studio headphone but i just bought s2.0 so i'm still saving up for that!

m-audio fast track mkII
samson c05
lepou and tse plugs/free impulses
s2.0
reaper
shitty computer speakers and shitty headphone


----------



## sessionswan

Not quite a studio... more like my basement  
Regardless, at the end of the day there is no place I'd rather be.

Just running Reaper with SD2.0 and Reason primarily.

Ye olde Axe Fx Ultra into an M-Audio Fast Track Pro, Oxygen 49 controller and KRK Rokit 8's for monitors. 






Lately I've been playing my UV777BK, an Intrepid 8, an LTD M-1000 and an Ibanez 5 string bass although the lineup changes quite frequently. There's a Mesa Tremoverb head and Recto cab back there too but they don't get much use as of late... 'tis a shame.

Anyway, thanks for looking!


----------



## F0rte

sessionswan said:


>



You have the same desktop Dell as me 

Nice setup!


----------



## sessionswan

LolWotGuitar said:


> You have the same desktop Dell as me
> 
> Nice setup!



Thanks man, word to our Dells


----------



## Mario88

How much RAM is ideal guys, if your doing webdesign stuff as well as music stuff?

is 8gb from a mbo enough? or would you need an imac 16gb?

I noticed not all of you have above 8gb.


----------



## Blazerok

Mario88 said:


> How much RAM is ideal guys, if your doing webdesign stuff as well as music stuff?
> 
> is 8gb from a mbo enough? or would you need an imac 16gb?
> 
> I noticed not all of you have above 8gb.



Don't know about webdesign stuff, but I have only 3 GB ram, and i run on vista.
(I'm probably going on miss some more in the future, but for now i never had a problem with that)
So i say, 8 is more than enough for music purpose.


----------



## Solodini

I only have 2GB RAM... It suffers for it, like, but it gets along with a lot. 4GB is probably a good baseline.


----------



## Fiction

8Gb is plenty.

16Gb, is overkill. But when computer were first made a 1.44mb floppy disc was meant to hold *everything*. Nobody gets 16gb because its not needed.. yet.


----------



## F0rte

Mario88 said:


> How much RAM is ideal guys, if your doing webdesign stuff as well as music stuff?
> 
> is 8gb from a mbo enough? or would you need an imac 16gb?
> 
> I noticed not all of you have above 8gb.



I personally enjoy having 8GB of RAM.
That way I can manage multiple tracks at once and record multiple tracks at once on Logic 9. 
Not to mention I enjoy streaming my recording live over Stickam which takes a considerable amount of memory.

But, having 8GB of RAM...it's NO PROBLEM! 

Not to mention RAM is REALLYYY cheap these days. So i'd say the more the merrier!


----------



## torqueofficial

Hey what's up. My home studio is very small, nothing too impressive. Below you can listen to an audio example of how it sounds like. Hope you like it!

http://soundcloud.com/humanbasis/torque-brutal-response-mix-1


----------



## CynicEidolon

LolWotGuitar said:


> I personally enjoy having 8GB of RAM.
> That way I can manage multiple tracks at once and record multiple tracks at once on Logic 9.
> Not to mention I enjoy streaming my recording live over Stickam which takes a considerable amount of memory.
> 
> But, having 8GB of RAM...it's NO PROBLEM!
> 
> Not to mention RAM is REALLYYY cheap these days. So i'd say the more the merrier!



Actually, having too much RAM can be a bad thing (from what I understand). Not only does the size of the RAM matter but, the speed of it too. And the type. There is DDR2, DDR3, and a few others that aren't as common (I think)... 

Think of it like guys in a warehouse. If the storage is HUGE! but, your guys can only run at a snails pace, it takes forever to get across the warehouse floor. But, if you have an okay sized place with fast workers, they get to it quicker and get it out to deliver quicker. l


----------



## Lianoroto

CynicEidolon said:


> Actually, having too much RAM can be a bad thing (from what I understand). Not only does the size of the RAM matter but, the speed of it too. And the type. There is DDR2, DDR3, and a few others that aren't as common (I think)...
> 
> Think of it like guys in a warehouse. If the storage is HUGE! but, your guys can only run at a snails pace, it takes forever to get across the warehouse floor. But, if you have an okay sized place with fast workers, they get to it quicker and get it out to deliver quicker. l



Having lots of ram is never a bad thing. But as you said, it is really the speed of the ram you got that matters. Like, you won't be punished for having 16gb versus 8gb, but having ram with 800mhz will in all forms feel inferior to 1600mhz.

With todays prices I think 8gb with speeds of 1333mhz or 1600mhz is what you should aim for. Doesn't Hurt to grab a set of 16gb with the same speeds if you come over a good sale like I did.

Also remember to check what your motherboard can handle. Most new boards should be able to use ddr3 and speeds of 1600 or more.


----------



## Mario88

Lianoroto said:


> Having lots of ram is never a bad thing. But as you said, it is really the speed of the ram you got that matters. Like, you won't be punished for having 16gb versus 8gb, but having ram with 800mhz will in all forms feel inferior to 1600mhz.
> 
> With todays prices I think 8gb with speeds of 1333mhz or 1600mhz is what you should aim for. Doesn't Hurt to grab a set of 16gb with the same speeds if you come over a good sale like I did.
> 
> Also remember to check what your motherboard can handle. Most new boards should be able to use ddr3 and speeds of 1600 or more.


 

well can the i5 mbp 13" handle that as standard? can you ask to get the ram bumped from 4gb to 8gb before purchase? I found a site called macwarehouse where you can customise what you want but its lagging to %^&k atm.


----------



## Mario88

Mario88 said:


> well can the i5 mbp 13" handle that as standard? can you ask to get the ram bumped from 4gb to 8gb before purchase? I found a site called macwarehouse where you can customise what you want but its lagging to %^&k atm.


 
ok those were dunmbass questions, I just googled most the info. However.....
What would I be getting with an i7 mbp as opposed to an i5, I cant seem to validate buying an i7 tbh, feels an i5 with extra ram would be ideal for me, thinking of going for 13" as I already have an external monitor on my wall if need be at 22", be better for gigs this way I think.

Any thoughts or comments welcome, I am just a noobaby after all.


----------



## 8Fingers

My home studio =






Some of my toys =


----------



## tr0n

That's a lush drum kit. ^



Mario88 said:


> ok those were dunmbass questions, I just googled most the info. However.....
> What would I be getting with an i7 mbp as opposed to an i5, I cant seem to validate buying an i7 tbh, feels an i5 with extra ram would be ideal for me, thinking of going for 13" as I already have an external monitor on my wall if need be at 22", be better for gigs this way I think.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments welcome, I am just a noobaby after all.



Seriously, don't worry about getting the i7. Even the i5 has way more processing power than a project studio would need. Go for the extra ram, 8GB will be fine. But buy it from Crucial Memory Upgrades for Macs - Apple Memory - it's cheap but very good. Apple RAM is ECC, which is only necessary for workstations and server installations where uptime is critical. You pay a huge premium for that. Save some money and buy a decent interface (if you don't already have one). The Focusrite Saffire interfaces are great.


----------



## Mario88

tr0n said:


> That's a lush drum kit. ^
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't worry about getting the i7. Even the i5 has way more processing power than a project studio would need. Go for the extra ram, 8GB will be fine. But buy it from Crucial Memory Upgrades for Macs - Apple Memory - it's cheap but very good. Apple RAM is ECC, which is only necessary for workstations and server installations where uptime is critical. You pay a huge premium for that. Save some money and buy a decent interface (if you don't already have one). The Focusrite Saffire interfaces are great.


 
thanks for clearing that up mate. Can you buy from macintosh equipped 8gb already or do I need to buy the chip? if so do I need an 8gb chip, or 4gb? 4gb in the laptop, and 4gb extra makes up 8gb anyway.. if I get an 8gb RAM upgrade wont it effectively make my system run at 12gb? (which I dont need).

Any advice on which of the Saffire range to go for? they all seem pretty solid, but I dont think ill be doing Dj,ing anytime soon. 

this has helped Alot guys, thanks to those of you who have been patient so far.


----------



## tr0n

Mario88 said:


> thanks for clearing that up mate. Can you buy from macintosh equipped 8gb already or do I need to buy the chip? if so do I need an 8gb chip, or 4gb? 4gb in the laptop, and 4gb extra makes up 8gb anyway.. if I get an 8gb RAM upgrade wont it effectively make my system run at 12gb? (which I dont need).
> 
> Any advice on which of the Saffire range to go for? they all seem pretty solid, but I dont think ill be doing Dj,ing anytime soon.
> 
> this has helped Alot guys, thanks to those of you who have been patient so far.


Apple will only ship their own RAM, which is like £160. If you order from Crucial, buy the 2x4GB for £35 - 1/5 of the price. You'll have to take out the RAM that's already installed the machine, you shouldn't mix and match it. Keep it spare in case you ever encounter issues in the future.

In terms of the Saffires, I think any of them are fine, it's the preamps which are probably the best thing about them. Maybe go for the Saffire 6 USB. It suits most purposes fine and you won't have to buy a Firewire adapter, because all MacBooks come with that new Thunderbolt port now.


----------



## Farcry0092

Hey guys. I'm really jealous of some of these setups haha

Here's the "studio" I'm currently working with, being at school and all. 

LG 32" tv being used as an external monitor, connected to my acer laptop. 
Running Podfarm into Cubase 5 for recording, and drums are being done via Superior Drummer, which is run through FL studio 10 for easier mapping.

Got the Ux2 there, and 2 small M-audio monitors, a 2 liter of Mountain Dew, and a pair of shitty fender headphones for when the roommate is asleep.

Get a bit of the Ibby in there as well.

Currently in the post production stage of my pop punk bands first EP






While I'm home for break, I'll get some pictures of my other guitarists basement, which is where our real recording setup is, as well as the drum kit, the vocal booth, and all 20(ish) of our guitars and basses and post them in here too.


----------



## kylendm

To keep things short I "moved out" recently and "had" to get my own place. It's pretty cosy here. My girlfriend even said I could setup the living room however I want...since my desk wouldn't fit in the bedroom 










Nice, simple, everything is close by.


----------



## Solodini

Gotta love some bx8s. Good choice!


----------



## kylendm

Thanks man, they sound pretty nice. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Solodini

Yeah, punchy as Stephan Struve. Cheap too, which helps. Did you buy them as a result of BT talking about them? If not then you should stick his This Binary Universe album through them and weep with delight. Sounds so nice!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

My studio:;


----------



## Solodini

Do you have enough midi devices there, mate?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Finally have something decent to post here,


----------



## Winspear

^ Nice  Pictures like that make me reconsider whether I want a 'clinical' looking studio or not.


----------



## Triple7

ZOMB13, I really want that Rule Of 7 poster. I have been looking for one for a while now, but can't seem to find any!

Sweet fucking setup as well dude.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Triple7 said:


> ZOMB13, I really want that Rule Of 7 poster. I have been looking for one for a while now, but can't seem to find any!
> 
> Sweet fucking setup as well dude.



Took me a while to find it, there was one on eBay a few weeks ago :O

Thanks, took me a while, but I'm very happy with it


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Just got a 32 inch led tv to use as a monitor!


----------



## Solodini

Some of your photos appear not to be working.


----------



## NickDowe




----------



## summit101

Ergonomic Keyboard Tray was a new addition since these photos were taken in the fall. 










still need to set this cab up for either direct in or with a Shure sm57 i got here.


----------



## rippie

Dude, that Schecter is broken  Sick setup!


----------



## summit101

rippie said:


> Dude, that Schecter is broken  Sick setup!



(Low)C#,G#,D#,G#,C#,F,A#,F (High) / (Low)D#,A#,D#,G#,C#,F#,A#,D# (High) tuning is pretty sick right now


----------



## Michael T

Simple but effective


----------



## Fiction

^ Nice Guy Fawkes mask, an essential to any home studio


----------



## p0t_h3ad529

Not much, I call it the Metal Corner!


----------



## Phrygian

Getting somewhere!


----------



## Levi79

Lot's of changes since I last posted in here. I actually went through a whole rig change. I got myself an Eleven Rack and an iMac. I recorded straight through the eleven rack into the iMac. Simple simple.
I got an insane deal on an Axe-FX and a pretty sick deal on this Firepod too, so here's my new rig! 




Guitars!




I got my first mic too!




Next upgrades (in no particular order):
8 or maybe 16 gigs of ram in the mac (currently 4)
Adam A7's
A larger, nicer, more suitable desk.
A second screen, possibly an HDTV mounted above (would be nice for watching movies etc. as well since this is all in my room)


----------



## alex103188

My humble little shred spot. Not featured is the Carvin XB76 in the shop with crapped out electronics :[

And the desktop background is a landscape of ireland taken by the lady friend hehe.


----------



## ZXIIIT

alex103188 said:


> My humble little shred spot. Not featured is the Carvin XB76 in the shop with crapped out electronics :[
> 
> And the desktop background is a landscape of ireland taken by the lady friend hehe.



If I had an Axe Fx, our setups would be almost the same


----------



## techjsteele

alex103188 said:


> My humble little shred spot. Not featured is the Carvin XB76 in the shop with crapped out electronics :[
> 
> And the desktop background is a landscape of ireland taken by the lady friend hehe.



Your desk is awesome! What brand/model is that? Where did you buy it? I've been looking for a desk like that for a long time. Also, I love the "openness" of your shred spot. Great job!


----------



## Levi79

^ This. I need a desk like that!


----------



## Fiction

ZOMB13 said:


> If I had an Axe Fx, our setups would be almost the same



Does that include the lady friends wallpaper? 

Also, Alex, that is an awesome setup. Its so open and clean


----------



## alex103188

Fiction said:


> Does that include the lady friends wallpaper?
> 
> Also, Alex, that is an awesome setup. Its so open and clean



hahahaha right! What're the odds!?!

But thank you much, guys! The desk was actually inherited by aforementioned lady friends mother... so I'm not sure where its from! It was just a plain office table that she didn't need around anymore so I was stoked. The two 4 unit rack spaces aren't connected to the desk. I built them myself just the other week.

The fact that they're both free standing is extremely convenient for managing cables if I do say so myself...


----------



## Levi79

Ram upgrade currently on the way for my iMac


----------



## MiPwnYew

Lurked forever, barely posted. Here's my little setup that I just completed the other day.. for now...







RTA Studio desk
Macbook upgraded to 8GB of ram
Pod HD500
KRK RP8 g2's (would of got Yamaha HS80m, but I listen to music and play guitar through the monitors more than I do actually mixing lol)
DR Pro maple monitor stands filled with sand

Going to wait until I move in a few months to do some sound treatment


Just a random quick picture of my CL/LF combo I just put in my S series


----------



## RevChristoph

I'm at phase 2 of a 3 phase plan for building my setup. sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## amarshism




----------



## nonr

amarshism said:


>



I hope I'm not the only who sees a really derpy Super Meat Boy in this picture.


----------



## Fiction

nonr said:


> I hope I'm not the only who sees a really derpy Super Meat Boy in this picture.



What has been seen cannot be unseen. Wow, great eye there


----------



## amarshism

I don't see it... Where?


----------



## ManuelB

After months of just looking on some awesome homerecording setups, here is my almost finished (home)studio:






Guitars:





The recording studio:





The control room:





The window to the control room:





Some samples can be found here: http://www.soundcloud.com/ManuelBartz


----------



## GTailly

Awesome setup man! I love it.
Props on those spotlights, they look rad.


----------



## ManuelB

A cool feature is that I can change the Color through a DMX controller. Thanks man


----------



## GTailly

oh sweet! 
Creates ambiances for different music genres.


----------



## JohnIce

The latest revision of my place:


----------



## alex103188

Looking slick! It seems you have the 88 key version of what I use! They're pretty good for the price, eh?


----------



## JohnIce

alex103188 said:


> Looking slick! It seems you have the 88 key version of what I use! They're pretty good for the price, eh?



Definately! Although 88 keys that aren't weighted doesn't make too much sense, as keyboardists who are good enough to use 88 keys to their full potential will want weighted keys as well, whereas people who don't need weighted keys probably don't need 88 keys either. I bought it in part to be able to record actual pianists (not myself), but so far they've preferred using their own keys anyway 

Personally I just like not having to worry about octave buttons, so I like it.


----------



## Sonicassaultphil

Wow almost everyone has an axe fx in their home studio setup's..... pretty badass


----------



## Prydogga

Horrible lighting at the moment since it's night time, but I just put up 4 new prints in frames today  Will post better pics after the weekend


----------



## JohnIce

Prydogga said:


> Horrible lighting at the moment since it's night time, but I just put up 4 new prints in frames today  Will post better pics after the weekend



Pry, you should definitely look into some Auralex Mo-pads to isolate your monitors from the desk. It's a small cost that will GREATLY improve the performance of your monitors, as they're now standing on wood which is a very resonant material.


----------



## JPMike

My home studio setup a few days ago. 
I am new to the whole thing and I plan on going deep into this. 
My gear is pretty basic I believe, but I believe is good for starters.
Gear:
iMac 21'5" i5 2.6 Ghz 12 GB RAM
Focusrite Scarlett 18i6
M-Audio Studiophile BX8a

Will be getting Logic, plug ins, VSTs, etc soon. Plus, an Audix i5 for cab recordings, Primacoustic pads for the monitors.


----------



## pearl_07

Avid M-Box 3 Mini
Glyph GT050Q external HD
Asus G60 with i5 2.27 Ghz and 4 Gb of RAM


----------



## ampoverload

Heres my simple setup. I have a asus k52 laptop under my desk like a computer tower. I have a dell monitor for display, and a wireless apple keyboard, that i got to work with windows. wireless mouse, and a tascam us122mkII. the tascam line out is running into some panasonic stereo system. i plan on getting some worthwhile monitors in the future, but for now i make do with the panasonic. 







then next to me i have a randall rh150 g3 running through some old randall 4x12. and a sm57. and a practice amp i rarely use.


----------



## Solodini

How do you do with the lack of number pad on your keyboard?


----------



## ttburn

My setup - monitors suck (but do the job at the moment for my destroyed Adam's), and it's a mess as I live in here, but it does the job. Use Pro Tools and Revalver for the majority of recording and the rig is portable for use with my Macbook, plus there's 16 in's using the Octopre, so tend to record real drums whenever possible...


----------



## KingAenarion

ttburn said:


> My setup - monitors suck (but do the job at the moment for my destroyed Adam's), and it's a mess as I live in here, but it does the job. Use Pro Tools and Revalver for the majority of recording and the rig is portable for use with my Macbook, plus there's 16 in's using the Octopre, so tend to record real drums whenever possible...



Oh God one of those old OctoPre's...


----------



## ttburn

Ah well, it was free and you don't earn a lot being a muso full time y'know?


----------



## ampoverload

Solodini said:


> How do you do with the lack of number pad on your keyboard?



i havent needed it so far. however i will probably get a logitech wireless keyboard that is made for windows because with the apple one the "fn" button doesnt work with windows, so i cant adjust the laptop volume or use any of the subcontrols on the f buttons. luckily though i dont really need to adjust laptop volume because i can use the tascam as a volume control.


----------



## Prydogga

JohnIce said:


> Pry, you should definitely look into some Auralex Mo-pads to isolate your monitors from the desk. It's a small cost that will GREATLY improve the performance of your monitors, as they're now standing on wood which is a very resonant material.



I was going to, but now as you'll see, I'm in a completely different space, and can't really use the monitors at a high volume at all, nor will I be using them much for mixing while here:


----------



## KingAenarion

But your lovely monster of a desk Pry!


----------



## mlabonte

Here's my setup as of right now!


----------



## Heineken

@Nolly, were you having issues with the Firestudio Project to upgrade to a RME Fireface 400?


----------



## KingAenarion

Heineken said:


> @Nolly, were you having issues with the Firestudio Project to upgrade to a RME Fireface 400?



I think he said somewhere it was just the quality rather than issues.


----------



## tank




----------



## Brody




----------



## unclejemima218

all I have is a Line6 Toneport  sigh


----------



## theo

Nothing at all wrong with a toneport dude


----------



## Blasphemer

unclejemima218 said:


> all I have is a Line6 Toneport  sigh



Pretty much everything I record is through a toneport. Don't let corksniffers and one-uppers tell you that it isn't a good piece of gear. If it sounds good to you, to hell with everybody else


----------



## Brody

Updated pic! Picked up a new monitor and added the guit boxes to the mix.


----------



## -Nolly-

Awesome to see this thread persevering!

I've added a few things to my setup, namely an Axe-FX II, a Chandler Germanium Preamp/DI, and a pair of Ultrasone PRO900 headphones, all of which I am extremely happy with indeed! On the software side of things I recently got hold of Ozone 5, which I've been using for almost all of my mix-bus processing since, and Slate 4, which I'm mainly using for snare and kick augmentation.









iMac 27" i7 processor 16GB RAM, running Logic Pro 9
RME Fireface 400
Adam S3X-V monitors
Ultrasone PRO900 headphones
Fractal Audio Axe-FX II
Audient MiCO and Chandler Germanium preamp/DIs
Darkglass Microtubes B7K bass preamp/overdrive
Radial Pro-RMP reamp box


(Oh, and I now work under the watchful eye of a vicious Portal turret)


----------



## Winspear

Nice one Nolly! 
What's your thoughts between the Chandler and the Mico? Ever try a Focusrite ISA that you could compare them to?


----------



## -Nolly-

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice one Nolly!
> What's your thoughts between the Chandler and the Mico? Ever try a Focusrite ISA that you could compare them to?



They are just about as different as two pre's can get! The MiCO is extremely clean and transparent with a fast transient response, while the Chandler is very coloured/warm and quickly breaks into harmonic saturation. The "Thick" switch is monstrous on DI bass! No experience with a Focusrite ISA I'm afraid.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks a lot  As far as I know the Mico is pretty close to the ISA, but the ISA is a bit more coloured - They were my two initial options.
I was looking for ideas on a coloured pre to expand with, sounds like that Chandler may be a very good choice when budget allows, haha.


----------



## guitarister7321

Pretty much just a UX1, but it works for me!


----------



## Winspear

Nice monitors! What are they? Modified?


----------



## guitarister7321

I have no clue what they are. I found them a few years back in someones garbage


----------



## Winspear

That's rather a lucky find 
The other week my friend found an unopened box of old Genelecs (~£3500) in his dads garage


----------



## SammyKillChambers

EtherealEntity said:


> The other week my friend found an unopened box of old Genelecs (~£3500) in his dads garage



What a lucky bastard.


----------



## Winspear

I hate you..


----------



## KingAenarion

EtherealEntity said:


> That's rather a lucky find
> The other week my friend found an unopened box of old Genelecs (~£3500) in his dads garage



I've got so many stories like this. The bests ones are.

The guitarist in my band has a JC-120 that they found on the side of the road.

We found a Mesa Mark IIC+ in my bassists storage room and I was like "Duuuuude"

and he was like "Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that"

and I was like 

and he was like are they any good? 




The best one though is I was helping my Uncle's friend tidy up his garage. Found an old guitar case. In it was a Strat in really good condition. I asked him about it. He said it was his fathers from the 60s. His dad used to be in a Blues band for about 30 years until he passed away.

Hang on... a 60s strat that was played for 30 years and is still in immaculate condition...  But I was good and told him to take it to the rare guitar shop in Sydney and he got like $18,000 or something ridiculous for it.


----------



## Wretched

What a WIN of a thread! Plenty of good info and tips. I am yet to set up a recording scenario but about just starting to spec' out a new PC to cope with my daily job processing large RAW image files and working images in CS5, as well as recording with as little latency as possible.

Any suggestions in this fast-moving world of hardware?


----------



## KingAenarion

Wretched said:


> What a WIN of a thread! Plenty of good info and tips. I am yet to set up a recording scenario but about just starting to spec' out a new PC to cope with my daily job processing large RAW image files and working images in CS5, as well as recording with as little latency as possible.
> 
> Any suggestions in this fast-moving world of hardware?



I've had a first gen i7 since they came out and it's still plenty of grunt for big mixes.

The 2nd gen Sandy Bridge processors are stunningly specced and will destroy most audio stuff.


Also, try and get a motherboard with a Texas Instruments Firewire chip if you can.


----------



## Wretched

So Firewire is still being used pretty commonly. Everyone hasn't moved on to USB3 or something?


----------



## klinic

Wretched said:


> So Firewire is still being used pretty commonly. Everyone hasn't moved on to USB3 or something?



A lot of people who are really serious about it seem to be using Macs, which Apple has stubbornly banned from using USB3, and Thunderbolt doesn't seem to be really catching on for anything other then hard drives.

I'm not even sure if there's a major gain even over USB2 to be honest. But I could be wrong.


----------



## KingAenarion

It's also got to do with the nature of firewire over USB...


----------



## Wretched

Nature?


----------



## KingAenarion

Wretched said:


> Nature?



How they interact with the computer and Interrupt requests.

As USB is host controlled it gets interruptions more often unless you have REALLY good drivers (so basically either RME or Apogee... and only RME has managed to do good multi channel USB drivers)


----------



## jarnozz

It's as small as it can get xD and very basic stuff but it does the trick! Blackstar ht5r amp, Roland gp8 effects processor, some boss pedals and a dunlop crybaby, toneport ux1 with mixcraft, fl studio9 etc!


----------



## eastguitar

-Nolly- said:


> Awesome to see this thread persevering!
> 
> I've added a few things to my setup, namely an Axe-FX II, a Chandler Germanium Preamp/DI, and a pair of Ultrasone PRO900 headphones, all of which I am extremely happy with indeed! On the software side of things I recently got hold of Ozone 5, which I've been using for almost all of my mix-bus processing since, and Slate 4, which I'm mainly using for snare and kick augmentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iMac 27" i7 processor 16GB RAM, running Logic Pro 9
> RME Fireface 400
> Adam S3X-V monitors
> Ultrasone PRO900 headphones
> Fractal Audio Axe-FX II
> Audient MiCO and Chandler Germanium preamp/DIs
> Darkglass Microtubes B7K bass preamp/overdrive
> Radial Pro-RMP reamp box
> 
> 
> (Oh, and I now work under the watchful eye of a vicious Portal turret)



I listened to your demos in soundcloud and they sound incredible. I guess those monitors should be amazing.


----------



## Solodini

eastguitar said:


> I listened to your demos in soundcloud and they sound incredible. I guess those monitors should be amazing.



Gear is useless without the knowledge of how best to use it. It'll be his knowledge which makes the difference, the gear just facilitates it.


----------



## Fiction

And Nolly has all the knowledge


----------



## JamesMT

Hey Guys,

Just joined seven string and I thought here would be a good place to start.

Below is a shot of my home setup






iMac 27" with an Intel Core i5 3.1 ghz processor, 8GB of RAM and 1TB HD
KRK pro kit 8's
Shure SRH440 Headphones
RME FireFace 400
Axe Fx Ultra
Akai LPK25 Midi Keyboard

Main Software that I use:
Logic Pro 9
Toontrack Superior Drummer with Metal foundry
Ozone 5
Waves plugins
Stillwell Audio


I also have a second pair of reference 2.1 speakers setup.

Here are the main guitars being used to record my band Insurgence at the moment






From left to right:

LTD M-50 loaded with BKP Aftermaths
My Custom Mayones Patriot 4 String Bass
Rico Jnr Jekyll 727 loaded with a BKP Blackdog in the bridge and a custom VHII in the neck (Used to be Nolly's)
An ESP Eclipse with an EMG 81 in the bridge and an EMG 85 in the neck

James.


----------



## KingAenarion

Welcome to the forum man!

That's a sweet little setup you've got going!


----------



## eastguitar

Fiction said:


> And Nolly has all the knowledge



Yeah!!!


----------



## eastguitar

This is My Home Studio Project...

- PC Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 2.00Ghz.
- M-Audio Delta 66 with Omni Interface.
- M-Audio AV30

Guitar Setup
- Pizarro Guitar 6 strings (Dimarzio Pickups)
- Pizarro Guitar One Cut 7 Strings (EMG Pickups)
- Line6 POD HD Pro
- Samson Servo 200
- Laney G2X12ie

My Soundcloud...Esteban Soto T.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Rap Hat

I've gone through many variations of a studio throughout the years, from a 2-track reel-to-reel to a full blown studio (rented space below a venue, had a pretty amazing setup for a short while before my partner used our investor's money on drugs ). Right now I have things pared down a bit from how they were a few years back, since I'm not recording full bands anymore I don't need to have 48-56 inputs and the space to match. For examples of work, Soundcloud is in sig (waffling on whether to add my album WIPs, may just release a demo soon instead).

These 3 are from shortly after I moved it into my basement - it was getting too humid upstairs and the heat/cold was messing up my guitars action.













Here's it from a week or two ago. Bit more stuff, a little cluttered, but guitars are now on wall. Also had to censor two of the posters for the kiddies here, lol.





Gear:

Custom PC w/hotswap drive bay (was rackmount, but took up too much space so redid it in a tower case)
Macbook Pro 17"
RME FireFace 800
Soundcraft Spirit 328 32-channel 8-buss digital mixer (not hooked up)
BluSky ProDesk 2.1 monitors
Pioneer 5.1 stereo system (for testing mixes)
Furman/ART Power Conditioners
Gator Rack cases
BLUE, Sehnheiser, Shure mics
Ableton Live
Logic Pro
Waves/NI/DFH/BFD


----------



## The Uncreator

Fuck this thread makes me feel like a useless piece of garbage


----------



## mikemueller2112

Took a couple pics of my bedroom studio. Ideally, I'd like a larger desk and be able to move my near fields farther from wall. I'm planning on moving by the end of the year, so I don't want fork out money on a new desk (this one is fine, but not optimal) when it will more or less become useless as I will have far more room to work with for my home studio. Regardless I'm still happy, and it's more than enough to practice my production skills. Oh, and I need a longer TRS cable for my left monitor, as I just moved my setup around completely, but I'm sick of running to the music shop for cables every 4 hours haha.


----------



## Aftermath1

^ Nice setup! Looks slick with the glass desks


----------



## mikemueller2112

Aftermath1 said:


> ^ Nice setup! Looks slick with the glass desks



Thanks man. Looks great, not the sturdiest of desks, plus I would prefer something with more surface area, since I usually have paper all over when I'm working on stuff. They way I've got it set up now is a lot more efficient than it was before.


----------



## Brody

mikemueller2112 said:


> Took a couple pics of my bedroom studio. Ideally, I'd like a larger desk and be able to move my near fields farther from wall. I'm planning on moving by the end of the year, so I don't want fork out money on a new desk (this one is fine, but not optimal) when it will more or less become useless as I will have far more room to work with for my home studio. Regardless I'm still happy, and it's more than enough to practice my production skills. Oh, and I need a longer TRS cable for my left monitor, as I just moved my setup around completely, but I'm sick of running to the music shop for cables every 4 hours haha.




I just got the same desk a few days ago, but I got the version that has the little platform for my monitor. Love it! The glass really does give the whole studio a very airy and modern feeling. How do you like the KRKs? I had a pair of Rokit 6's and I found them to have a bit too much focus on the lower frequencies, so I traded them in for a set of Tannoys.


----------



## bob123

Mike... thousands of dollars in recording gear, thousands of dollars in amps and stereo equipment...


cheap wal mart desk....





....
 I have that same desk hahaha


----------



## mikemueller2112

bob123 said:


> Mike... thousands of dollars in recording gear, thousands of dollars in amps and stereo equipment...
> 
> 
> cheap wal mart desk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I have that same desk hahaha



Haha, I know. Actually, got it from Staples, was probably a whopping $150. I've had it for a long time, far before I actually started getting into the recording thing. Like I said, it doesn't make sense for me financially to get a desk right now, I'll be getting my own house within the next year so I'll get a desk which will utilize the space I'll have there the best. For now, this gets the job done, since I've still got a load to learn and work at. Nothing irritates me more than when I run out of space on my desk, so I will have a big area to work at for my next one.


----------



## bob123

mikemueller2112 said:


> Haha, I know. Actually, got it from Staples, was probably a whopping $150. I've had it for a long time, far before I actually started getting into the recording thing. Like I said, it doesn't make sense for me financially to get a desk right now, I'll be getting my own house within the next year so I'll get a desk which will utilize the space I'll have there the best. For now, this gets the job done, since I've still got a load to learn and work at. Nothing irritates me more than when I run out of space on my desk, so I will have a big area to work at for my next one.




I hear ya! These desks arent the most stable, but its not like we're dancing on them either


----------



## mikemueller2112

bob123 said:


> I hear ya! These desks arent the most stable, but its not like we're dancing on them either



Not usually, haha. The thing I fucking hate about it is trying to move it. You need to take everything off just to move it an inch, otherwise you'll pull it apart.


----------



## ArrowHead

mikemueller2112 said:


> Not usually, haha. The thing I fucking hate about it is trying to move it. You need to take everything off just to move it an inch, otherwise you'll pull it apart.



UGH, amen to that. I have a cheap staples desk as well that I bought many years ago. It's all particle board and fake wood, and held together with those typical cheap furniture hooks and pegs. I can't even move it a tiny bit without the screws pulling apart and the particle board shredding. I had to move it a couple years ago, and it came apart so badly I needed to screw some extra screws through the top into the supporting piece, and the keyboard shelf doesn't quite work right anymore.

I'm in the same boat as you, I'm hoping this one lasts me a while longer til I get a house (soon, I hope) and move out of the condo. This desk won't survive a move, so at that point I'll be coming to this thread trying to find ideas for a new desk.


----------



## metal_sam14

My good friend Andy produced a video tour of my studio, figured this would be a cool place to post it, hope some of you find it interesting


----------



## KingAenarion

metal_sam14 said:


> My good friend Andy produced a video tour of my studio, figured this would be a cool place to post it, hope some of you find it interesting




2 things. 

Get some other crap in that room to deaden it up!

Your monitors are so far apart. That was the first thing I noticed. If you can, bring them closer inwards. You're going to be getting a distorted stereo field which is just going to make mixing harder for you.


----------



## metal_sam14

KingAenarion said:


> 2 things.
> 
> Get some other crap in that room to deaden it up!
> 
> Your monitors are so far apart. That was the first thing I noticed. If you can, bring them closer inwards. You're going to be getting a distorted stereo field which is just going to make mixing harder for you.



It is a rental unfortunately so deadening the room is going to be hard, and thanks for the tip with the monitors, I will move them and see how I go


----------



## KingAenarion

You don't have to attach anything. Maybe make some cheap quick broadband absorbers and bass traps and just lean them against the wall. Maybe get a carpet. 

Really whatever you can use.


----------



## Tadfuz

Allright guys, heres my contibution  nothing spectacular, as its a attic room, but it does the job, moving house in about 6 months, so shall post my new set up there!! so here is my current set up!

*Gear*

Macbook 13" which is connected to a LG 15 inch monitor
M-Audio AV 30 monitors
Line 6 UX1
Microkorg-For Midi Inputing and hardware synth sounds
A old casio CTK-496, which i use for MIDI other than the microkorg, just for the extra scale 
Audio Technics Graphic EQ!, My dad used to own it for his sound system and gave it to me, its preety rad! and looks preety swish too!
Korg Nano pad for drum inputting
Korg Kaossilator for some different analogue synth sounds

*Software

*Logic 9
Podfarm
Ableton(which i sometimes use for audio editing)
Guitar Pro
Max

*VSTs/Plug ins*

Massive
Waves
Various other free plug ins and synths

*Guitars/Amps

*LTD MH-50NT
Fender Strat 60th Anniversary model(complete with glam metal strap..)
and a Schecter Demon 7, which shall be arriving soon! wee

My amps are preety bad tbh as i mainly use podfarm for recording, and when i get my Pod hd Pro(when i can afford it!)

Ashton GA100 head 
Harley Benton 2x12 Cab

*Other Various Things!*

My turntable and my vinyls!!! haha


some pics here bellow! hope you guys like it!












































http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/dscn0487i.jpg/


----------



## Tadfuz

.


----------



## Tadfuz

aah sorry guys! have no idea why this posted twice:S


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It happens. You could edit the other so that it has no text in it so it won't take too much space though..

Cool setup anyway!


----------



## illimmigrant

[/IMG]

My little set up.
POD x3
Carvin dc 727
Ibanez RGA 121
Ibanez RG 7420
Ibanez 5 string bass
Marshall 250 dfx that's I've had since high school
Rokit 6's
MacBook pro
Cubase 5
Ozone 5
S2.0


----------



## Winspear

The things I would do for such a big empty room!
Maybe you know this already, I know you have a corner desk so that's probably your reason - but I'd really suggest setting up in the middle of the wall and getting the speaker away from the corner. Even move away from the wall behind them if possible. You have the real estate for a great monitoring setup!


----------



## C2Aye

Found some massive, ancient speakers in the attic. Set them up for a bit of vintage swag...


----------



## Nialzzz

C2Aye said:


> Found some massive, ancient speakers in the attic. Set them up for a bit of vintage swag...


 
THE House Space Metal Built; "the principles of lasers", "fundamentals of physics"... mass effect 3...


----------



## ArrowHead

metal_sam14 said:


> It is a rental unfortunately so deadening the room is going to be hard, and thanks for the tip with the monitors, I will move them and see how I go



Furniture, bookcases, lamps and shades of varying sizes, area rugs, etc...

Traps and soundproofing can be mounted to plywood and hung like a painting. Rolled up sleeping bags placed in the corner as traps. You get the idea.

There's a lot of rental friendly ways to do it.


----------



## Rojne

Damn, I need to rip out the fukin closet in my studio to make it more open!
Teh weekend-project, I will take some pictures when everything's set and done!


----------



## Jesse7

simple, but it works


----------



## The Uncreator

My humble setup. The desk I made myself and built it into a recessed part of the wall that faces the longest part of the room.

Roland MA-150 Monitors
Behringer XENYX 1204 Mixer
Behringer Ultra DI100 DI Box
ESP LTD-607

Nothing much, only one guitar but it works for me.


----------



## KAMI

thesimo said:


> This thread is a good way to make your setup feel small and unworthy. However I am extremely new to recording so It's to be expected I think
> 
> But for recording i use my pod xt pro -> logic 8 & beyerdynamic DT770 Pros. Into a macbook pro with 8 gigs of ram, its pretty beefy.
> 
> I'm still convinced my pod can get a better tone than my engl rig, so its definitely the way I'll go for recording.
> 
> Also my 2 guitars, Ran custom and RG2570.



sweet!
very clean looking and that blue guitar is awesome!


is that rack case a Thon eco II 35 6U? Thon Rack 6U Eco II 35 - Thomann UK Cyberstore 

if so, what is (or was) it like? is it robust?


----------



## Gemmeadia

KRK Rokit 6 Monitors
Yamaha YST SW315 Subwoofer
Axe FX Ultra
M-Audio Fast Track Pro
Dual ASUS 20" LED monitors

*Comp specs:*
Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz Processor
ASUS P8Z68-V LE LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s Motherboard
RAIDMAX Blackstone series RX-700AC 700W Bronze Cerified PSU
Seagate Barracuda Green ST2000DL003 2TB 5900 RPM Hard Drive
Intel 311 Series Larsen Creek 20GB 2.5" SATA II Solid State Drive
PNY Optima 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 RAM
RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WB Black/Silver case

*What I use:*
Reaper
Superior Drummer 2.0 w/ other samples
RedWirez Impulse Responses

*Guitars:*
Agile Interceptor Pro 727
Ibanez RG4EX1 w/ EMG 81
Ibanez 5 string Bass

Everything runs flawlessly! I love my setup. Although I wish I had monitor stands instead of books, i feel like they get the job done without having to pay a ton of money for something I pretty much already have. I just recently built the computer and its amazing how fast and how much it can do. Multiple VST's on every track and whatever else I want to do and it doesnt even blink!


----------



## KingAenarion

^ DUDE!

1) Get your speaker off the top of your Axe. 

Speakers are magnets. Magnets are not good for sensitive electronics!

2) Bring your monitors closer together. Books are fine, but you'll get a distorted stereo field if they're that far apart.


----------



## Aevolve

-Nolly- said:


> Awesome to see this thread persevering!
> 
> I've added a few things to my setup, namely an Axe-FX II, a Chandler Germanium Preamp/DI, and a pair of Ultrasone PRO900 headphones, all of which I am extremely happy with indeed! On the software side of things I recently got hold of Ozone 5, which I've been using for almost all of my mix-bus processing since, and Slate 4, which I'm mainly using for snare and kick augmentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iMac 27" i7 processor 16GB RAM, running Logic Pro 9
> RME Fireface 400
> Adam S3X-V monitors
> Ultrasone PRO900 headphones
> Fractal Audio Axe-FX II
> Audient MiCO and Chandler Germanium preamp/DIs
> Darkglass Microtubes B7K bass preamp/overdrive
> Radial Pro-RMP reamp box
> 
> 
> (Oh, and I now work under the watchful eye of a vicious Portal turret)



I know this is off-topic, so mods feel free to remove or edit, but since private nor public messages are enabled on your profile-
I'd really like to be able to make this kind of living for myself. Just out of curiosity Nolly- what did you go to school for?


----------



## bigswifty

Just picked up some new (used) Mackie HR624's today!
Studio is coming along 

Axe-Fx Ultra
Mackie HD1221
Mackie HR624's
Audiobox USB
Shure SM58
Roland A-800PRO
Ibanez RG7620 with BKP CS(Neck) and AM(Bridge).


----------



## Kiwimetal101

No Mic's
No proper Monitors or headphones

Imac 21.5' 4GB ram 500GB hard drive
M-Audio Fast track
Protools SE
Direct monitor out to aux into 8 year old $100 sony stereo, or Ipod earphones

Cort KX1Q
Dean Vendetta 7


----------



## Maniacal

This is my teaching room that I am slowly turning into a recording studio.


----------



## Leuchty

^ Very nice!


----------



## KingAenarion

Are those books wrapped in paper?


----------



## Maniacal

Not yet


----------



## KingAenarion

Maniacal said:


> Not yet



I meant under your monitors...


----------



## Maniacal

OOOH now I see. No, they are pieces of wood with cloth on them. Nothing but the finest in my studio! 

I actually purchased some high end monitor stands but I can't fit them on the desk so cloth and wood it is.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Maniacal said:


> This is my teaching room that I am slowly turning into a recording studio.




What's the story of the tele with the strat looking pickguard?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Maniacal said:


> This is my teaching room that I am slowly turning into a recording studio.




What's the story of the tele with the strat looking pickguard?


----------



## Maniacal

That's a cheap Ashton guitar that my students use


----------



## Winspear

^ Nice! I'm still trying to figure a way to use 3 screens without screwing up speaker placement..I've got a good idea but it involves having the screens right up in my face off of the stand! (my desk is very similar to yours)


----------



## Maniacal

Yeah its a real pain. I have to have computer speakers behind the screens and my Genelec monitors to the right of me. At the moment this is okay as I am using my Mac for "recording" but when I move everything to PC I think I will need to buy a proper studio desk. 

If your desk is similar to mine, have you tried putting the screens to the far corner of the desk? If your screens are small you may be able to fit the speakers either side.


----------



## Winspear

I actually have two desks. They are plain, and my shelves are self made 4U height, just sat on top. 
Plenty of room to have the screens but then the stereo field is far too wide. Even with 2 screens (24"!) it's a bit much. 
I'm planning to put both the shelves ontop of each other and then have the speakers there nice and high - with the screens on the desk infront of the shelves...Thankfully my shelves are not nearly as far forward as yours but it would still bring the screens pretty close to my face! Might have to think up something else haha.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Where do you guys get your shelves to put your (visual) monitors on? I want to get/build one to get my speaker off my axefx and put it under there. Ive been looking on the internet here and there and im having a hard time finding what im going for without getting a whole desk.


----------



## -Nolly-

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I know this is off-topic, so mods feel free to remove or edit, but since private nor public messages are enabled on your profile-
> I'd really like to be able to make this kind of living for myself. Just out of curiosity Nolly- what did you go to school for?



Hey mate, sorry for the slow response!
I got a degree in "Professional Musicianship", though that had little direct impact on what I do now. The best advice I could give is to develop a portfolio and try to be easy to work with - that is truly one of the biggest factors in getting consistent work in any creative industry.


----------



## JohnIce

-Nolly- said:


> *...try to be easy to work with...*



Agreed, and this is sadly not taught in AE class  Technical know-how is of course a prerequisite, but so much of the sound on an album is the chemistry between the people who made it, and the producer can really make or break that.


----------



## Aftermath1

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Nice! I'm still trying to figure a way to use 3 screens without screwing up speaker placement..I've got a good idea but it involves having the screens right up in my face off of the stand! (my desk is very similar to yours)



Wall mount them above the monitors aiming down at you?


----------



## Winspear

^ Not sure which monitors we are refering to here haha. If I put the screens up, they will be way too high for comfort. Wouldn't want them higher than in the pic up there. This is also what put me off of a 'triangle' setup as the top screen will be too high. 
I could try wallmounting the speakers and pointing those down - that would be a very good option actually providing it's not bad for the sound.


----------



## Aftermath1

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Not sure which monitors we are refering to here haha. If I put the screens up, they will be way too high for comfort. Wouldn't want them higher than in the pic up there. This is also what put me off of a 'triangle' setup as the top screen will be too high.
> I could try wallmounting the speakers and pointing those down - that would be a very good option actually providing it's not bad for the sound.



You said your desk is like the other guys with the triple monitors. So I mean getting wall mounted brackets above the screens aimed accordingly


----------



## Maniacal

Gemmeadia said:


> Where do you guys get your shelves to put your (visual) monitors on? I want to get/build one to get my speaker off my axefx and put it under there. Ive been looking on the internet here and there and im having a hard time finding what im going for without getting a whole desk.



My Axe FX etc are resting on a piece of wood I purchased for £5. 

I was going to buy a studio desk but the one I wanted was £2000, so I made quite a saving.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Maniacal said:


> My Axe FX etc are resting on a piece of wood I purchased for £5.
> 
> I was going to buy a studio desk but the one I wanted was £2000, so I made quite a saving.



Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into that.


----------



## Larcher

Maniacal said:


> This is my teaching room that I am slowly turning into a recording studio.



What desk is that? And under the monitor support piece of wood, are there rack mounts to hold your axefx? Or does it just fit nicely by itself?


edit: Nvm, I see it was answered in earlier posts


----------



## Brody

added a few new things. Desk, Mopads, other stuff!


----------



## Aevolve

Brody said:


> added a few new things. Desk, Mopads, other stuff!



Do the Crunch Berries color your tone at all?


----------



## saoa4248

Here's mine !


----------



## Aftermath1

Here's mine on my new desk 

Only other things are my Peavey 6505 and Laney Cab which are next to the desk.


----------



## Tesseract

The rare time when my studio is tidy!


----------



## Aftermath1

^Nice lighting!


----------



## KingAenarion

Nice Outboard!

Couple of questions. 

Are you using the SSL as preamps, summing mixer or both?

How do you find the sE eggs. I've heard they're pretty cool. 

Why are your secondary monitors on their sides? Seems a bit naughty. 

How are you patching in your EQ and API comp?


----------



## j_m_s

Sweet stuff! Good photos!

btw, @Aftermath1 whats on top of your axe fx ii?


----------



## Aftermath1

j_m_s said:


> Sweet stuff! Good photos!
> 
> btw, @Aftermath1 whats on top of your axe fx ii?



Just a tuner and power conditioner, Korg DTR2000 and Samson Powerbite PB10 Pro to be specific.


----------



## BornToLooze

Here's my top dollar studio





My pedal board that I don't use






My head and my interface





My computer





And a microphone I've never used and don't know why I have


----------



## JamesM

^You need a load on that head, man. Unless I'm missing something. 

EDIT:
OH WAIT. Those have DI outs and power soaks, don't they? Nice!


----------



## BornToLooze

Ya, especially when I feel like recording something at 4 in the morning


----------



## Cyntex

Updated from this:






To this:






I'm very happy now


----------



## ArrowHead

Tesseract said:


> The rare time when my studio is tidy!



Those colors are perfect together. Looks like your wall is on fire. That must be a great environment to get inspired in.


----------



## Blazerok

Here Is my little studio Setup. Pretty simple, yet very effective and the workflow is great right now. I just had my main monitor. My other monitor, to the right, has once been my only monitor. .


----------



## ilyti

Yeah I know. But on the plus side I did get a mic stand since then... that's an improvement right?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Now I just want my EVH 2x12 w\ white tolex to arrive


----------



## Larcher

ilyti said:


> Yeah I know. But on the plus side I did get a mic stand since then... that's an improvement right?



any improvement to a studio is a fun day ;D

nice little thing you got going neighbor!


----------



## jacksonwarriormg

my studio


----------



## schecter4life

my studio setup:

Guitar--->rocksmith usb cable--->pc--->reaper with revalver

for drums i load ezdrummer drumkit from hell into fruity loops, make my drums with piano roll. and eport them as a wav. file, import them into reaper, then record bass over top direct through line in with no amp sim (sounds surprisingly good), then record my guitars clean, and use my revalver as an effect..simple, and sounds great in the end

i dont record the bass though, i find it annoyingly easy, thats a job for my half-talented (joke at his expense cause im hoping he sees this post) brother because it always gives him a challenge to keep up with my guitar playing


----------



## aawshred

Here's a pic of my home set up!


----------



## Winspear

Fucking sweet! The screen size threw me off there - wasn't until I started studying the gear that I realised how big the screen is aha - what size is it?
I want your Adams and Darkglass! 
What brand is that monitor controller, I've forgotten!
Edit: Only just noticed the huge monitors either side lol! Do you like to reference on them? Just prefer them for jamming guitar? It's something I've considered myself to get closer to that real amp feel.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

aawshred said:


> Here's a pic of my home set up!




God I love my studio trends desk! I'm sure you love yours too. I need to get the side carts =] My setup is almost identical, but yamaha hs80's and axe fx ultra!


----------



## Larcher

Went from this







To this


----------



## aawshred

EtherealEntity said:


> Fucking sweet! The screen size threw me off there - wasn't until I started studying the gear that I realised how big the screen is aha - what size is it?
> I want your Adams and Darkglass!
> What brand is that monitor controller, I've forgotten!
> Edit: Only just noticed the huge monitors either side lol! Do you like to reference on them? Just prefer them for jamming guitar? It's something I've considered myself to get closer to that real amp feel.



I believe the screen is 27 inches. And the monitor controller is by presonus, as is the interface above the axe fx!

I use the QSC monitors for listening and jamming. And once i finish a mix I'll listen to it on those to see how gnarly it sounds! haha. There's also a subwoofer under the desk that is all sorts of fun, only for listening though.


----------



## FireInside

Cyntex said:


> I'm very happy now



Awesome Give Up The Ghost banner. I have the Verse one from Bridge Nine hanging in my studio.


----------



## vinniemallet

New table, rack case and macbook coming soon!


----------



## fuhugwagads

facebook.com/citadelofficial


----------



## rstare

Little messy, I was working on some homework.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

vinniemallet said:


> New table, rack case and macbook coming soon!




How are the ultra's through the HS80m's?


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

rstare said:


> Little messy, I was working on some homework.





How is the Pro 40 combo with the axe fx?


----------



## KingAenarion

rstare said:


> Little messy, I was working on some homework.



I just want to point out that as cool as it looks, those monitors are not designed to be on their sides and you're going to be getting all sorts of extra issues doing that. Least of all being that the tweeters are nowhere near ear level.


----------



## rstare

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> How is the Pro 40 combo with the axe fx?



Amazing. I can't imagine doing it any other way now.




> I just want to point out that as cool as it looks, those monitors are not designed to be on their sides and you're going to be getting all sorts of extra issues doing that. Least of all being that the tweeters are nowhere near ear level.



I have a super low chair, so they're actually pretty close to ear level (closer than if I have them standing up).
Other than that, does it matter if they're on their sides? If so, I guess I'll find another chair and flip 'em up. I mainly just put them on their sides because it was nice to set my laptop on.


----------



## thraxil

KingAenarion said:


> I just want to point out that as cool as it looks, those monitors are not designed to be on their sides and you're going to be getting all sorts of extra issues doing that. Least of all being that the tweeters are nowhere near ear level.



Also, laptop with sensitive electronics sitting right on top of giant speaker magnets is not exactly recommended.


----------



## rstare

thraxil said:


> Also, laptop with sensitive electronics sitting right on top of giant speaker magnets is not exactly recommended.



True. Alright, I shall do some rearrangement.


----------



## JacobShredder

^^Harddrive failure at its easiest. My friend James wiped his doing the same thing. I'm definitely gotta ask King for tips when I get my new computer stuff in next week xD


----------



## KingAenarion

rstare said:


> True. Alright, I shall do some rearrangement.



If you can, get some Auralex Mopads or similar. They have an angle forward setup so you can point them more towards your ears.

The main issue with speakers on their sides is phase coherency between the tweeter and woofer.


----------



## vinniemallet

Just amazing! I'm in love with HS80, they have a lot of power and definition, the biggest problem sometimes it's about with the low frequencys, a friend of mine have M-audios and KRK's and you can work pretty better with bass, bassdrops etc with that monitors. I bought HS80 pretty much for eletronic music and metal, tried to find a pair of monitors that could work with both styles. Maybe I'll get a Yamaha subwoofer soon, not sure. The Axe-fx is an amazing unit when you can't afford a bunch of amps, and sounds killer with any monitor. I've been using live with a 6505 being power amp and it's just amazing also!

Thanks!



XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> How are the ultra's through the HS80m's?


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## Cyntex

JP Universe said:


> pics


Aren't you afraid your laptop gets overheated?, nice collection btw!



FireInside said:


> Awesome Give Up The Ghost banner. I have the Verse one from Bridge Nine hanging in my studio.



Thanks, I have been into Gutg when they where called American Nightmare and released Year One.


----------



## VILARIKA




----------



## vinniemallet

I like your setup haha what rack case is that? any specific case?



VILARIKA said:


>


----------



## octatonic

My little room:


----------



## Winspear

Fucking sick!


----------



## VILARIKA

vinniemallet said:


> I like your setup haha what rack case is that? any specific case?



Thanks man! I bought the rack case awhile back at guitar center, I don't even remember what brand it is , I can't find a label on it. If I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## depths of europa

octatonic that is badass!


----------



## octatonic

depths of europa said:


> octatonic that is badass!





I do likes me toys.


----------



## philoking

I put together this studio in my garage about a year and a half ago. It's been a total labor of love and it's a very comfortable space for me to do my own nerdy music thing in.



























































If you want to know more about the gear and stuff and hear some of my music I've created here, check out my personal music site Project K2R4. The studio itself was designed and built by me and it was wicked fun, with the exception of the sheetrock. lol

If you can't tell, I've got a case of G.A.S..... bad....


----------



## Leuchty

It says "show us your HOME studio setup"! Just because its in your garage...doesn't mean...

 just kidding mate. You win.






tl;dr: Fucking Hell!


----------



## philoking

CYBERSYN said:


> It says "show us your HOME studio setup"! Just because its in your garage...doesn't mean...
> 
> just kidding mate. You win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr: Fucking Hell!



Haha, well it "is" in my home and I don't do it for a living, just a very obsessive hobby


----------



## butterschnapps

I believe the question is what is your profession?
If all goes well and I get a pretty good paying job for programming, I'll be looking like a philoking.


----------



## OpenSea

My room.
PT-10 and Logic Studio on a 2011 MBP.
Featuring my trusty ESP Horizon and road tested $250 ibanez bass.

This is where City happens, links in the sig. Though the venerable dual rectifier is pictured, it doesn't get used for the majority of guitar stuff. It does get reamped, and used for guitar solos, as well as the occasional straight in from the preamp via a Radial JDI. The bulk of writing and recording happens in Revalver. One day I hope to add an Axe-Fx (who doesn't), as well as a nice hardware compressor and preamp and some nice hardware controls such as an mc artist.

Sadly the drum space is not cut out for good sounding recordings and as such is a practice/jam/idea generation space. Until a serviceable drum space comes my way I will be using superiordrummer just like everyone else.

















Stuff that may not be obvious or pictured at all:
Saffire 24
Event ProjectStudio 8's
An FCB1010
Midi Piano
Radial JDI
Devin Townsend Project box set
Sennheiser HD280 pros
My two studio cats. Lola and Alice.
Pearl Masters, custom sizes.
Many empty coffee mugs.


----------



## octatonic

OpenSea said:


> This is where City happens, links in the sig.



Facebook link needs correcting.
Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## OpenSea

octatonic said:


> Facebook link needs correcting.
> Thought you'd like to know.



Hey, thanks!


----------



## Solodini

I really like that layout of drum kit. I imagine it's quite good, creatively.


----------



## OpenSea

Solodini said:


> I really like that layout of drum kit. I imagine it's quite good, creatively.



It lends itself to ambidexterity, as do my hi hats being in between kick pedals. I miss having two floor toms on the right though.


----------



## MisterMcCruff

Basic as you like.






When we moved in, it was meant to be a walk-in wardrobe. I asked them not to bother with the rails and shoe racks. 
Only caveat is that my work shirts are always a bit creased...Pffff. Care?

Does the trick for me!

Snugs, my beaten up Ibanez RG550 from my teen metal show days.
Frankie, my rerouted EMG 85/81 modded Squier.
Lazarus, my Martin DCX1KE. (the spruce top split on a flight to NY for a few shows with an old friend but my dad and I fixed it up)

Focusrite Saffire LE interface.
Macbook Pro.
Amplitube 3.
XLN Audio Addictive Drums.
Logic Pro 9.
Akai MPK mini.
Vater 5As for the all important airdrumming.
Yamaha HS50M monitors.

The big ol' MAudio keyboard is my housemate's.

...And Chris Moose the christmas moose.


----------



## schecter4life

heres my DAW, Mixcraft 6 with Lepou PLugins (27" Acer Monitor, Custom Built PC)




BOSE Studio Monitors atm, junked my cheapies i was using, uncle let me borrow these til my m-audio monitors arrive




My Interface...works WAY better than you would think..heres a mix with it
Waxing and Waning by CotLE on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




and here is my Main Axe atm, an Ibby s-series s520ex


----------



## square stomp

schecter4life said:


> My Interface...works WAY better than you would think..heres a mix with it
> Waxing and Waning by CotLE on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Wow dude, that is hilarious, yet impressive!  
How does it sound as a straight signal?


----------



## blackgecko

This is my little space, im going to move a small bed out of the room to make it more comfortable and invest in some acoustic treatment.

All this stuff as super mojo because everything has been a gift from my wife, she is the sweetest thing in the universe.


----------



## Fiction

MisterMcCruff said:


> Basic as you like.



That acoustic had me unbelievably excited, until I realized your photography was playing a visual prank on me. Gah, I want a headless acoustic now.


----------



## ryanoddi

^ lol I could see how you'd think that too... headless acoustic would be pretty cool, but you'd have the tuners down by the bridge somewhere that would stick out like a sore thumb on an acoustic, imo.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

This is in my room at home. Saffire Pro 40 and custom rackmount computer on the way! 



DSC00145 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00156 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00155 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00152 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00151 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00148 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00146 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



DSC00154 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Turned the monitors toe out today. Man! What a huge difference in projection!


----------



## KingAenarion

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> Turned the monitors toe out today. Man! What a huge difference in projection!



What do you mean by "toe out"?


----------



## Winspear

It means pointing outwards away from listening position. An odd idea to me


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

EtherealEntity said:


> It means pointing outwards away from listening position. An odd idea to me




Seemed very strange to me at first. But honestly I'm becoming a more "go with what sounds good" Type of guy. Anyways if you have not tried it, I feel like it accurately projects the bass. Maybe the stereo imaging in the toe in position has me trippin..


----------



## Winspear

I'll look into it later - I can imagine it sounding immediately very different and pleasing, but I'm also imagining it would have some very bad technical side effects for mixing (not listening) that some acoustic engineer could probably tell you about.
I haven't a clue but that's just my gut feeling. 
I have a feeling it could be reducing the effects that I countered in this thread, and that's why it sounds good: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/198647-try-taking-your-computer-screen-down.html
Try that - you might find the same bass projection (that's what I felt in the center channel), but without the negative impacts that toe out might (might, once again I have no idea!) cause.


----------



## OpenSea

I think that much like having an off-axis microphone, the sound coming from the source and the sound in the recording will be very different. Except in this case, your speakers will be projecting one sound, and due to the off axis effect of your speakers being pointed outwards (relative to where you sit) combined with the directional nature of near field monitors, you will hear something other than the true recording, meaning also that you will be hearing a different mix than what your listeners hear when they have their speakers or headphones pointed directly at their ears.

You just have to remember that when you change what you hear by moving the speakers around, the sound on the recording doesn't change with it. You want to make sure that whatever you do to make your recording sound good translates to the audience later on.


----------



## Johnmar

AlexWadeWC said:


> Got my Axe FX Ultra today so I decided to take some pics of my simplistic yet effective home studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15" i7 MacBook Pro
> Mackie MR5 Monitors
> M-Audio Mobile Pre interface (upgrading to Apogee One soon)
> Axe FX Ultra
> Logic 9, Superior Drummer, Metal Foundry, etc.



Since you have a studio like this,what's the point of paying another one for recordings?


----------



## KingAenarion

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> Seemed very strange to me at first. But honestly I'm becoming a more "go with what sounds good" Type of guy. Anyways if you have not tried it, I feel like it accurately projects the bass. Maybe the stereo imaging in the toe in position has me trippin..



Yea that's what I thought it might be... and I don't think I've ever seen a professional mixing environment set up like that for a reason.

I'm sorry to be so blunt, but it's a fucking stupid idea. Everything I know about acoustics and particularly control room design as either the wet/dry style or semi-anechoic mastering style room does not in any way fit with this toe out crap. Granted, my acoustics knowledge is limited, but not THAT limited. Your room is not symmetrical at all from the photos, so pointing them out is not going to be sending reflections back to you at the same time. You're going to have a distorted stereo image, created mostly by comb filtering effects. That clarity in the bass you're getting is probably because you're no longer on axis to the reflections directly off the back wall which would be distorting your low end significantly... because your monitors are WAY too close to the wall with no deadening behind them.



Johnmar said:


> Since you have a studio like this,what's the point of paying another one for recordings?



I hope you're trolling, but in case not.

1) Quality of equipment. High quality console/preamps and converters as well as other outboard equipment. Also microphones as well

2) Properly treated acoustic spaces.

3) Knowledge of best ways to mic up different instruments

4) In his case, I/O... he has what, 2 ins and outs. Most professional studios are going to have a minimum of 24 or so.


----------



## Ben.Last

KingAenarion said:


> I hope you're trolling, but in case not.
> 
> 1) Quality of equipment. High quality console/preamps and converters as well as other outboard equipment. Also microphones as well
> 
> 2) Properly treated acoustic spaces.
> 
> 3) Knowledge of best ways to mic up different instruments
> 
> 4) In his case, I/O... he has what, 2 ins and outs. Most professional studios are going to have a minimum of 24 or so.



I doubt he was trolling, and in the modern age of home recording, I don't think it's disappointing that he most likely wasn't. 

Especially in the context of this forum, there's plenty of musicians getting great results out of their home/bedroom "studios." I'm not saying that one in particular is one that would get such results (who knows?), but it's not hard to see why more and more people are honestly questioning the need for a professional studio (not that that's right or wrong, just that it's the way it is).


----------



## painless6505

Long time lurker, finally had time to take photos of my small home studio. Desk built by myself, and not fully completed:

2012 Retina Macbook Pro
Logic Studio
POD HD 500
M-Audio BX5A's w/Sub
AKG 240MKII
Senheiser HD280 Pro's
Agile Interceptor Pro
Schecter Hellraiser C1-FR
Takamine Acoustic
M-Auido Fast Track Pro


----------



## TDR

How do you find the BX5's ?

I've been looking around for some mid-price-range monitors and come across the BX5 D2's the other day... any good?


----------



## Winspear

I love my BX5as. Pleeeenty of low end, really clear 'rubbery' sound. That's how I describe it anyway. That lovely soft clear sound that I always imagine when I see a soft speaker cone like on the BX5s. I prefer them to KRK Rockits


----------



## TDR

Cool cheers man 

I checked out some Rockits at a local music store and wasn't too much of a fan, but unfortunately I'm limited to choice over here compared to back home in NZ so have had to turn to online etc but blind buying always worries me!

Thanks again


----------



## Winspear

I will say they aren't hugely different to the Rokits, if you didn't like them much!


----------



## painless6505

TDR said:


> How do you find the BX5's ?
> 
> I've been looking around for some mid-price-range monitors and come across the BX5 D2's the other day... any good?



Love them, but the sub is overkill. Don't really use it to record or mix, just to kick back and listen to jams sometimes.


----------



## Faine

I hope to post my own home studio on here some day. 

Someday.. Lol


----------



## Solodini

I have a friend with BX8As and have worked with Rokits and fully agree. I love BXs. They may have a but of "character" to them, rather than being fully transparent but they sound good for it. Crisp, clear high end, punchy mids and thick low end.


----------



## TDR

Well just ordered some, $350AU with free shipping... some liquidation fire sale... so might have some decent pics to post of my bedroom warrior set up soon enough!

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## jimROOT

my little home studio


----------



## col

Edit: ah what the hell, I'll list everything:

HP desktop 8 gb ram win7 64bit
Reaper
Freeware plugins
KRK VXT4
KRK Rokit5 G2
Sennheiser HD600

Steinberg MR816X
Behringer ADA8000
GAP Pre73 x2
FMR RNC
FMR RNLA

Shure SM57
Shure SM7B
Shure KSM32
Sennheiser MD421II
Sennheiser MD402
Sennheiser e904 x2
Beyerdynamic M201TG x2
Audix i5
Audix D6 x2
Rode NT1A
A.I.R. Stinger pencil condencers x2
t.bone RB500 ribbon

Diezel Herbert
Mako Mak2 Dorado
Matamp Retro 2x12


----------



## KingAenarion

^ Kill it, kill it with fire! (Referring to the Behringer spoiling the rest of that beautiful rack)


----------



## Fiction

KingAenarion said:


> ^ Kill it, kill it with fire! (Referring to the Behringer spoiling the rest of that beautiful rack)



I'm going to send you some behringer stickers for your birthday


----------



## KingAenarion

Fiction said:


> I'm going to send you some behringer stickers for your birthday



Do not tempt me into killing YOU with fire


----------



## MikeH

Newest rendition of my micro-studio:






Ibanez S540FMTT
Axe-FX Standard
PreSonus AudioBox USB
Logitech Monitors
HP Pavilion DV-4 Laptop

The Logitechs were free, so I use them. They aren't perfect, but they sound good enough for free.  All of my other guitars are upstairs.


----------



## col

KingAenarion said:


> ^ Kill it, kill it with fire! (Referring to the Behringer spoiling the rest of that beautiful rack)



The ADA8000 is actually a pretty damn killer A/D converter. I'm using the Pre73's as preamps with it. 

And I only paid 100 euros for it.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

I live in a triple and there's not alot of room so I had to build a loft bed haha. Here's my cozy little music cave!

*Main view:*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*The guitar corner:*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Gear list:*
Apple MacBook Aluminum Unibody w/ 8GB RAM
ACER 23" HDMI Monitor
Akai MPK49 USB Midi Controller
Furman Pedalboard
- Korg Pitchblack
- Ibanez TS-9
- Boss NS-2
Peavey Valveking 1x12 Combo
Shure SM57
Apogee ONE USB Interface
Altec Lansing speakers (Seriously dope)
Guitars:
- Ibanez RGA121VF
- Ibanez S7420 7-string
- Handmade custom 6-string

*Side question:* for all those with studio monitors running out of laptops, how do you have the signal chain? Is it going from system audio (1/8") to an adapter to the monitor inputs? Or do you have it going into an interface (such as the PreSonus FireBox USB) then using the interface's 1/4" outputs to the monitor inputs?


----------



## Winspear

DiegusMaximus32 said:


> *Side question:* for all those with studio monitors running out of laptops, how do you have the signal chain? Is it going from system audio (1/8") to an adapter to the monitor inputs? Or do you have it going into an interface (such as the PreSonus FireBox USB) then using the interface's 1/4" outputs to the monitor inputs?



Pretty much all pictures I've seen including mine have an interface. 

But you could use a Y cable and I know people that do so. Wouldn't like to rely on the laptops D/A though!


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

EtherealEntity said:


> Pretty much all pictures I've seen including mine have an interface.
> 
> But you could use a Y cable and I know people that do so. Wouldn't like to rely on the laptops D/A though!



My thoughts exactly. I'm just a little strapped for cash and trying to get the cheapest setup possible. Looking up at MikeH's setup, I'm thinking that's exactly what I want. AxeFX into FireBox into the laptop, however I would have my monitors coming out of the FireBox's rear 1/4" outputs.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah for sure  
I have a feeling those speakers are just plugged in there for general use of the laptop. 
It's usually a bitch (I can't do it at all) to get it set up to use two drivers at once. I.e. interface for input, soundcard for output. I've only ever been able to use one. So if I'm recording through my Presonus I have no choice but to listen on my Presonus. 

I actually set that as the standard driver for Windows anyway so my interface is always on whether I'm recording or not.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Yeah overall the interface just seems like a better option, and it's only $150 more haha, but I'm such a cheapass. So you have the system audio always coming out of the PreSonus into your BX5-A's, Ethereal? That's basically the setup I'm planning on getting so I'd like to know if it sounds any good!


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, it sounds awesome dude  I love these monitors. Really soft pleasant rubbery sound.


----------



## Ingvar

My small home recording space










PC: Intel Quad Core Q9550, 4Gb ram, with M-Audio Audiophile 192
Amp: Mesa Dual Rectifier Tubetone Platinum+ mod, Orange PPC412
Pedals (not shown on pics): TC Electronic Polytune, Chris Custom Scream, ISP Decimator, all powered with Voodoo Lab ISO-5, connected with Vovox Cables
Guitars: Jackson SL1T (with BKP Warpig), Carvin DC700
Mics (not shown) and preamps: Shure SM57Beta, Sennheiser E906, Art Tube MP x2 (due to its low price I use individual preamp for each mic)
Monitors and Earphones: Focal CMS65, Sennheiser HD598

The table is absolutely crappy, not comfortable for recording work, I plan change it in near future.


----------



## torqueofficial

col said:


> Edit: ah what the hell, I'll list everything:
> 
> HP desktop 8 gb ram win7 64bit
> Reaper
> Freeware plugins
> KRK VXT4
> KRK Rokit5 G2
> Sennheiser HD600
> 
> Steinberg MR816X
> Behringer ADA8000
> GAP Pre73 x2
> FMR RNC
> FMR RNLA
> 
> Shure SM57
> Shure SM7B
> Shure KSM32
> Sennheiser MD421II
> Sennheiser MD402
> Sennheiser e904 x2
> Beyerdynamic M201TG x2
> Audix i5
> Audix D6 x2
> Rode NT1A
> A.I.R. Stinger pencil condencers x2
> t.bone RB500 ribbon
> 
> Diezel Herbert
> Mako Mak2 Dorado
> Matamp Retro 2x12



He you've got some nice stuff over there! What's your opinion about the FMR RNC?? I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## axxessdenied

Here's my temporary set up while we renovate our house!

A few pics here!


----------



## VILARIKA

axxessdenied said:


> Here's my temporary set up while we renovate our house!



Tron Keyboard/Mouse?





FUUUUUU


----------



## axxessdenied

VILARIKA said:


> Tron Keyboard/Mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUU



My GF... now fiance got that set for me randomly as a surprise since I'm a big fan of razer products! It's my favourite keyboard set to date and I've gone through QUITE a few of them over the years... damn beverages 
I still love the start up sequence too when windows boots up


----------



## col

torqueofficial said:


> He you've got some nice stuff over there! What's your opinion about the FMR RNC?? I'm thinking about getting one.



Sorry, I haven't had time to use either of the FMR comps for anything yet. I primarily got them for OTB use during the mixing stage, but we haven't recorded all of the tracks yet for the album.


----------



## VILARIKA

axxessdenied said:


> My GF... now fiance got that set for me randomly as a surprise since I'm a big fan of razer products! It's my favourite keyboard set to date and I've gone through QUITE a few of them over the years... damn beverages
> I still love the start up sequence too when windows boots up



Couldn't help it, ordered one for myself! 

It'll go well with the collection...


----------



## RickSchneider

Hey guys, just joined and only finished my little (bedroom) studio a few weeks back! Enjoy, i know i have been


----------



## MattSummits

I am new to Sevenstring.org but i registered more for home production discussions than anything so here's my budget home studio (also a work in progress)







I'm currently using a very average Acer Aspire laptop but as of next week/the week after il be running a Fujitsu Premacy with an Intel i7 quadcore processor, 12GB of RAM, and a terabyte of Hardrive space.

Cubase 5
Superior drummer 2.2 NY avatar/Metal Foundry
I use steinberg and Stillwell pluggin's for all mixing along with Izotope Ozone 5 for mastering
Guitar and bass are tracked with my POD HD Pro and i use a Line6 Ux1 to record vocals through PODfarm with a Shure PG48 mic.

I am currently saving towards a Rocktron velocity 300 Poweramp, a Blackstar 2x12 cab and a pair of KRK Rokit 6's (seeing as my current monitors are starting to die a little)

My work itself gets posted here: www.soundcloud.com/mattsummits


----------



## -Nolly-

Bought myself this guy as a belated birthday present, sounds incredible!


----------



## noise in my mind

^ is that the sa538?


----------



## TimSE

Time to contribute me thinks 

Picked up the monitors today. They're fucking massive


----------



## KingAenarion

-Nolly- said:


> Bought myself this guy as a belated birthday present, sounds incredible!



Any particular reason you chose it?


----------



## Solodini

-Nolly- said:


> Bought myself this guy as a belated birthday present, sounds incredible!



Read good things about their mics in Sound On Sound. Not heard em yet. Any sound bites?


----------



## -Nolly-

noise in my mind said:


> ^ is that the sa538?





KingAenarion said:


> Any particular reason you chose it?





Solodini said:


> Read good things about their mics in Sound On Sound. Not heard em yet. Any sound bites?




Yep, it's the SA538 (not the B version). I chose it because I wanted a really airy, harmonically rich large diaphragm condenser for tracking vocals and acoustic instruments. They're not cheap but then compared with other big name LDCs they're definitely on the affordable end of the scale, and all of the clips I've heard of it sounded like it was exactly what I was after, tonally. Bit of a gamble buying a mic without trying it out but I figured I could always return it if it didn't do it for me, but thankfully I'm really really happy with it. I got my singer-songwriter buddy to sing some lines for me to try it out, you can hear the result here:

Charter Oak vocal test - Joe Janiak singing "Shadow of the Night" by Nolly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The only EQ involved is a tiny high shelving cut at 20k, with just some compression and ambience (plate reverb, short stereo delay)


----------



## col

No de-esser used in the clip? ^

Sounds great btw!


----------



## -Nolly-

Nope, no de-essing. Cheers!


----------



## Lrrrr

RickSchneider said:


> Hey guys, just joined and only finished my little (bedroom) studio a few weeks back! Enjoy, i know i have been


 
That looks almost identical to mine! I use the MKII's, ATH-M50's, and the logitech webcam . Instead of an Axe though I use the HD500 and I have a Blackjack in the same cream white color. Heck, I even had a similar Antec case until I replaced it a few weeks ago with a Corsair.

I always knew I had good taste, but now I feel totally validated!

Good looking setup duder.

*edit same Ipod generation and color as well  I need to get a twin picture up sometime soon.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Start on page one. Every time you see an AxeFX or a Pod you drink.
Dare somebody to do this.


----------



## j_m_s

^ Guaranteed damage to your liver haha.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

j_m_s said:


> ^ Guaranteed damage to your liver haha.



Haha! No question about that!


----------



## The Shadow

This: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/207692-new-studio-studio-mural-help.html


----------



## axxessdenied

VILARIKA said:


> Couldn't help it, ordered one for myself!
> 
> It'll go well with the collection...


 Had mine for a year now and it's been great!!


----------



## VILARIKA

axxessdenied said:


> Had mine for a year now and it's been great!!










I have a problem 

On topic - Planned recording space/jam room:


----------



## amongor

Finally bothered to take some pics of mine, desk is incredibly messy at the moment but what the hell, and yea my friends feel the need to do poor attempts of graffiti on my foam piece of wall...

Anyway theres and Axe FX II, using an Eleven Rack as an interface at the moment until I buy a proper one, Tannoy 501a monitors, a Yamaha DTXtreme electric kit to control Superior Drummer 2.0, and Pro Tools 10. And the best bit is the Beyer Dynamic DT 770 Pro headphones, they are EPIC.


----------



## j_m_s

@VILARIKA, sweet room! Love the finish on that drum kit.

@amongor, which gator case is that?


----------



## amongor

j_m_s said:


> @amongor, which gator case is that?



No idea which model exactly, just a standard 4 unit gator case i suppose?


----------



## Faine

Sick pictures man. And nice set up. I'm actually lookin at those headphones. I was thinkin about pickin them up


----------



## Solodini

Faine said:


> Sick pictures man. And nice set up. I'm actually lookin at those headphones. I was thinkin about pickin them up



The 770s are brilliant. Do it.


----------



## LoopQuantum

I love these threads!

Here's my stuff. 

Argosy Dual15 workstation
AxeFX Ultra
ElevenRack
Venom
K2500
Supernova IIXL
Mesa Cabs
Mess of Guitars
Quadcore rack PC running Ableton Live with a crapload of VIs.


----------



## amongor

Faine said:


> Sick pictures man. And nice set up. I'm actually lookin at those headphones. I was thinkin about pickin them up



They really are another level, every things perfectly clear, and they make my monitors sound horrible.


----------



## JohnIce

VILARIKA said:


> I have a problem



You obviously need a TriAmp, mate!


----------



## ara_

My desk:




My guitars:




My cheap bass (the previous owner put some gay stickers on it...)





PC specs:
Phenom II X4 975
8GB RAM

Monitors: Logitech Z4 (can't really call these monitors...)
DAW: Reaper
Interface: Line6 UX1

Guitars: Ibanez RG1XXV (BKP Painkillers wired to 3-way switch, middle SC disconnected)
Fender Classic Player Strat 60s

Bass: Ibanez GSR180-BS

"Amp": Kemper Profiling Amp

Cheap (studio-wise, and compared to you all. My gf thinks I'm crazy), but I'm just starting to see if I even want to get into the whole recording/production thing at all.
It's very interesting, but I lack creativity, so I don't have that much material to record and mix


----------



## tripguitar

^ Nice Kemper man!!

Anyway, I've been stalking the sevenstring.org forums for a little while and figured i'd contribute something...

I'd love to hear what some of you guys think, gimme the good AND the bad!


----------



## tripguitar

The ibby isnt mine,  figured i'd post it anyway
edit: neither is the ENGL... but they aren't goin anywere!


----------



## tripguitar

rooms & paint (omg what a chore that was....)


----------



## tripguitar

a couch i built (not comfortable), a mic panel i built (consider your mic panels before you put up walls and paint them...), behind the gear rack (the soldering... it never ends), and the green cat. the mascot.


----------



## Leuchty

Finally! I can post something here!









New Laptop is on its way.


----------



## Simon Andersson

Awesome thread, Nolly! 

Still working on it, but this is how it looks like at the moment: 






Apple iMac - 27", 3.4 GHz i7, 16 gig ram, AMD Radeon 2 GB 
Avid Pro Tools 10 DAW 
Avid Eleven Rack 
M-Audio C600 interface 
M-Audio Axiom Pro keyboard 
Alesis M1 Active 620 monitors 
Darkglass Microtubes B7K 
...and some other stuff 

A bunch of softwares from: 
Toontrack, Steven Slate, Native Instruments, Spectrasonics, East West, Izotope, Waves Audio etc... 

Instruments: 
8-str Ibanez RGA8 with D Activator (bridge) 
7-str Ibanez RG7321 with Blaze II single coil (neck) and Duncan SH4 (bridge) 
6-str Fender Tele (old, worn) with Wilkinson pickups 
Ibanez SDGR 506 6-string bass 
Woodo SA5 (Simon Andersson signature) 5-string bass 
Epiphone LP "The Vinnie" Vince Hornsby signature 4-string bass


----------



## Fiction

^ Nice set-up but how did you get your dimension to warp like that?


----------



## Simon Andersson

I record music from the future


----------



## axxessdenied

The Carvin is a new addition. Got a SM57 hooked up now as well


----------



## axxessdenied

VILARIKA said:


> I have a problem
> 
> On topic - Planned recording space/jam room:



LOL You went all out! NICE  

The 360 tron controller looks tight!


----------



## wilch

Not really a "home studio", but it's where I play guitar and zone out. Or sometimes do work.


----------



## Eclipse

All of these great studio pictures make me want to get a job.


----------



## Flemmigan

CYBERSYN said:


> Finally! I can post something here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Laptop is on its way.



Love this setup. Simple, yet easy on the eyes! How do you like the rack stand? Does it hold all the gear without any issues?


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

It's not much, but it makes me happy...






Stuff:

Custom build PC - i5 2500K, 16GB RAM, SSD & HDD drives etc.
Yamaha HS80m (Pair)
32" HD LCD Monitor
ESI 49XT Keycontrol USB midi controller

Software - Cubase 6.5, SSD 4.0 EX, iZotope oZone 5 and others

Other gear in the room (some not in the picture): 

Line 6 POD HD500 (also used as audio interface)
Schecter ATX C-7
Schecter Hellraiser C-8
Maverick Chaos II
Yamaha Custom 6 string
Ibanez SR300DX
Peavey Extreme transtube 100W Head
Peavey 4X12 300W Cab - Sheffield Speakers
Digitech RP500
Korg Toneworks AX1000G


----------



## KingAenarion

^ In reference to above.

In that room, you have some space to spare in terms of distance from the wall. If you can get the desk and more specifically your monitors a metre from the wall you'll get far better bass response from the HS80Ms


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

KingAenarion said:


> ^ In reference to above.
> 
> In that room, you have some space to spare in terms of distance from the wall. If you can get the desk and more specifically your monitors a metre from the wall you'll get far better bass response from the HS80Ms


 
Thanks mate. Unfortunately, I have to keep the missus happy; which means it needs to be against the wall haha.

Bass response is pretty damn good as it is for now


----------



## axxessdenied

Got up really early so I decided to tidy up. Added a second monitor a few days ago. Stole it from my PC that I use to record our jam sessions with  Much happier with it here ^_^


----------



## KingAenarion

I love how with Studio One, rather than having to extend the whole program across two screens to fit the mixer on, you can make the Mixer a separate window that you can have full screen and just turn on and off as needed.


----------



## Winspear

KingAenarion said:


> I love how with Studio One, rather than having to extend the whole program across two screens to fit the mixer on, you can make the Mixer a separate window that you can have full screen and just turn on and off as needed.



I use Sonar and I can't believe some DAWs don't allow this  

Protools for example on my setup which is a 17" laptop with a 21" external above. I have the option to extend it up but then there's gaps either side on the 21" of course. I ended up just running it on the one screen. 

In Sonar I have my laptop as the edit window and my external as the console or piano roll.


----------



## Solodini

If you mean how I think you mean, Pro Tools and Logic do that.


----------



## Winspear

Basically the ability to treat them as separate windows on separate screens, just like...Firefox and iTunes for example. 
I just checked ProTools again. I see how it works. There is the main window which you do indeed have to drag across both monitors as the other windows wont leave it. But the edit and mix windows can snap anywhere within that main window. Yeah - it's kinda halfway there, but the windows being locked inside the main window creates the problem with different screen resolutions like I said. In Sonar the main window with the toolbars etc is the edit window, any other windows just act like entirely different software and can go outside of it.


----------



## axxessdenied

I have to say... I absolutely LOVE Studio One. The workflow in it is just fantastic! I still have a ton to learn but I find myself enjoying every minute of it 
The biggest thing I like about it is the workflow. I've tried Logic Pro when I had my iMac. S1 works a bit different since you can make the track / piano roll / console totally separate windows and adjust them any which way. Pretty easy to set up a great clutter-free workspace with the simple tiling features of Windows 7.

I find that the whole package comes with a really great set of plugins and tools for every step of making music. There's a separate view I believe for the mastering phase of a project as well. Something I haven't come close to playing around with yet! 

Just got Steven Slate Drums 4 Platinum up and running today as well!!

It's been a good day for my little home "studio" 

Oh, and I added ATH-M50S over the weekend as well to the arsenal. You can see them sitting on the gator case in their nice protective pouch  they sound really great. Still need a good set of open-back headphones to go along with them. Ideas?


----------



## Scrubface05

Nothing spectacular, quite minimal.
Axe-FX Ultra is behind my laptop,


----------



## decoy205

I love these threads! 

Here's where I try and work. Really hot in the summer time being the attic but all winter its great. It's nice to have a space just for all my crap. 

I call it "The Ski Lodge" due to previous home owners design ideas.


----------



## jaco815

decoy205 said:


> I love these threads!
> 
> Here's where I try and work. Really hot in the summer time being the attic but all winter its great. It's nice to have a space just for all my crap.
> 
> I call it "The Ski Lodge" due to previous home owners design ideas.



I love it! I bet the sound of that room is just awesome. I had looked at a house a few years ago that had a finished attic like that with oak all over the walls. The sound of that room was so tight and punchy. 

That's a great set up you've got. Real cozy.


----------



## benduncan

decoy205 said:


> I love these threads!
> 
> Here's where I try and work. Really hot in the summer time being the attic but all winter its great. It's nice to have a space just for all my crap.
> 
> I call it "The Ski Lodge" due to previous home owners design ideas.



what can i do to get that from you!?!?!?


----------



## KingAenarion

A 002 Rack... next to an RME or is it Behringer?


----------



## decoy205

jaco815 said:


> I love it! I bet the sound of that room is just awesome. I had looked at a house a few years ago that had a finished attic like that with oak all over the walls. The sound of that room was so tight and punchy.
> 
> That's a great set up you've got. Real cozy.



Thank you. It sounds better than you would think. It's a tad misleading on low end though. Some treatment would help bass traps and some reflection control for sure but listening is quite nice. 



benduncan said:


> what can i do to get that from you!?!?!?



Ha. Mover here and buy my house for more than I paid lol. 



KingAenarion said:


> A 002 Rack... next to an RME or is it Behringer?



I used to run a studio in rockaway queens but after my band stopped I didn't want two jobs anymore. We had a TDM system and some decent outboard. This is what I have left of my home rig. Right now just the 002 and the behringer is just a headphone amp. I sold my nice pres and Mics. I definitely need to upgrade soon. Looking to see what all the competition brings out with systems and I'll rock a new interface soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## KingAenarion

decoy205 said:


> I used to run a studio in rockaway queens but after my band stopped I didn't want two jobs anymore. We had a TDM system and some decent outboard. This is what I have left of my home rig. Right now just the 002 and the behringer is just a headphone amp. I sold my nice pres and Mics. I definitely need to upgrade soon. Looking to see what all the competition brings out with systems and I'll rock a new interface soon.
> Thanks!



Seriously look into RME when you do. Amazing Pres, amazing interfaces. I've had a UFX for over a year now. It hasn't had a single hiccup that wasn't me not updating the drivers for 6 months (woops).


----------



## decoy205

Ye they are definitely on my short list. I like RME stuff a lot.


----------



## HassanIqbal

Yamaha HS-80
Pod UX2
Focusrite Scarlett 2i2
Audio Technica AT4040
Shure sm58
Sennheiser HD-280 PRO
Suzuki Acoustic
SX Acoustic
Legend electric (China)
V-amp 2
Boston 15w amp






Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8
Line 6 Spider IV 75


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Funny, I have HS80's.. I had a scarlett 2i2.. and I have that same Logitech mk250 keyboard and mouse combo...


----------



## VILARIKA

I didn't know so many people had HS80's...


----------



## HassanIqbal

By the way, that's a microsoft keyboard mouse combo! Never dies


----------



## Winspear

I got that keyb and mouse for my new studio pc the other day


----------



## jaco815

HassanIqbal said:


>



I definitely recommend getting some Auralex MoPads to put under the speakers and de-couple them from the desk. It makes a huge difference in how much punch and definition you get out of the speakers. Plus you can angle them toward your face to get more in the sweet spot.

MoPads


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Got my Genelec 8250A's!

ps, I know I'm too close to the wall though...


----------



## Solodini

Want your saffire!


----------



## JohnIce

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Got my Genelec 8250A's!
> 
> ps, I know I'm too close to the wall though...



I scrolled past it at first and thought "meh, just a tabletop and Axe-Fx, big deal" then I noticed the rest of the stuff  That's some pretty neat gear! I bet the Avalon is pretty juicy!


----------



## Enselmis

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Got my Genelec 8250A's!
> 
> ps, I know I'm too close to the wall though...




Mmmmmmmm, avalon. Jealousy.


----------



## Simon Andersson

Kurkkuviipale said:


>



Not exactly horseshit...


----------



## greglecompte

heres my current set up




IMG_1540 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_1533 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_1534 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_1537 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_1538 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_1536 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr


running pro tools hdx on a mac 2x2.6 quad core with 12gb of ram

speakers are neumann kh120's
rack gear 
2 vintech 573's 
1 vintech x81
1 vintech 609ca
2 classic api vp312's
various mics some i have built that sound great its amazing what you can do with 160 dollars and a good schematic


----------



## KingAenarion

^ Has amazing gear (Mostly - those Presonus' are a little outclassed I'd say)...

Doesn't have the room to put his monitors away from the wall


----------



## greglecompte

KingAenarion said:


> ^ Has amazing gear (Mostly - those Presonus' are a little outclassed I'd say)...
> 
> Doesn't have the room to put his monitors away from the wall



yea thats my problem at the moment but this is just a stepping stone for now. eventually i will move it out of the house and into a studio set up but that requires more money. i work at vintech thats why i have all the stuff from them. the classic api stuff you can buy as kits and build they sound good and are pretty in expensive in the big picture. i will order 2 more of them in the coming weeks and build them and then get 1 more x81 to finish off my 8 analogue channels


----------



## techjsteele

Here is my current studio setup. Forgive my horrible picture taking skills. 


Studio space shot:







MIDI keyboard controllers (M-Audio Keystation 88 Pro and M-Audio Axiom 49):











Computer Desk (23" Acer monitors, M-Audio ProFire 610, M-Audio Torq Xponent, Korg padKONTROL, Behringer FCB1010 with Uno firmware under the desk):



















Sound Corner (Roland KC-550):







Guitars (Agile Septor 830 Pro EB Silverburst, Ibanez RGA121 TKF and Ibanez XPT700FX):











Basses (Rogue LX406 Pro and ESP LTD F-205):







Instrument resting place:







Not pictured: Samson Resolv 65a studio monitors (waiting to afford stands for them ATM). 


Current list of software I use in the home studio:

Cockos Reaper 4.25
M-Audio Torq 2.0.3
Native Instruments Komplete 8 (with Skanner XT)
Line 6 POD Farm 2.5.3 Standard (with Collector Classics, Metal Shop, Power Pack and Bass Expansion model packs)
XLN Audio Addictive Drums (with Metal ADpak)
Kazrog Recabinet 3.1.1 
Xlutop Chainer 1.0.3
LePou plugins
TSE plugins
Nick Crow plugins
"Classic" plugins
Various other freeware plugins and IRs


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Here's a list of the new gear! 
-Fractal Audio Axe Fx II
-SKB 8U ShockMount case

Previous gear
-Studio Trends 46inch Desk
-Yamaha Hs80m's
-Focusrite Saffire Pro 40
-American Dj Switcher
-Agile Intreceptor 727 Pro
-Washburn G-IV
-Agile Al-2000
-Carvin DC800
-Splawn 4x12 

Also building a custom 4U rackmount computer this week. 
-I7
-2 SSD's
-Maybe liquid cooling? 
-16 or 32 Gb ram 
-Firewire 400,800 and USB 2.0 and 3.0


Studio is really coming along!!! 




IMG_0369 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0368 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0367 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0364 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0365 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0362 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0373 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0372 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0371 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_0370 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr


----------



## geoffshreds

just finished this desk I've been working on. all supplies cost less than 150$ total. took me 5 weeks to build, putting about 3 hrs of work in, 2-3 days a week.


----------



## jaco815

Here's my current junky setup in my basement:

*The Computer Rig* is lead by an 08 iMac center with an M-Audio FastTrack Pro. An XCLIO/NVIDIA based PC is on the far right (turned off in this pic).






The basement is unfinished and clearly untreated, a problem which I hope to soon rectify. Despite the awful room I can still make some decent mixes here, especially since I do most of my stuff on my headphones with my Focusrite VRM Box. I'm out of the corner enough that bass-boominess isn't much of a problem when I do reference on the Klipsch or Linear Phase speaker sets (powered by a Denon AVR-2807 Receiver)


*The main Drumset* (PDP drums, Pearl snare, Sabian Cymbals, Tama pedal, Sonor HH stand, Pearl Hardware):







*The Jazz set* (Zildjian and Dream Cymbals, Pearl Drums, Gibralter Hardware/Pedals):







*Work in Progress Set* (hope to re-wrap the shells in dark green glitter, and add a set of Pearl Hardware and Meinl Vintage Sand/Byzance Cymbals):






This basement has come along way since I bought the now 92 year old house a few years ago. I cleared out a bunch of junk that came with the house, tore down some creepy nasty walls, then filled, sanded and painted the well cratered concrete floor. 

My goal for all of this stuff over the next few years is to build two rooms: one for drums and one for mixing. I would like to have hardwood in the drum room with matching rugs for each kit. Someday I want to be able to record live drums in there and send out pro-level drum mixes to online clients as a side business as well as track local or regional bands. I would also like to get back into teaching drum lessons and having a not-murder-basement will help that business tremendously.

I want to make the mixing room sort of a slightly elongated "D" shape so I can have my big round two-seater swivel-chair at one end, in the pocket of the "D", surrounded by a set of Infinity Reference Car Speakers mounted in wooden cabinets to simulate having a car in my basement for quickly checking my mixes. The chair will be placed right in the sweet spot of the Klipsh speakers as well for checking with that system. The desk (not that piece of junk above, a better one) will be against the flat side of the "D" shape of the room.

That's the plan; now if only I could have the money and time to make it happen


----------



## MatrixClaw

Kinda messy, but you get the idea.

Still trying to figure out how I'm going to treat behind the monitors... I've got bass traps and broadband panels along the side walls/in the corners... but that window behind my desk sure does make treating it tricky 

From top left to bottom right:

Focusrite Saffire Pro 40
Audient ASP008
SansAmp RBI
Furman PL-Plus
Focusrite ISA 428 MKI

Monitors: Adam S2A

Should be getting in my patchbay later this week, and then I'll be buying a bunch of compressors and EQ to run on a side-car rack next to my desk 

If I sell my Jackson SL2H soon, I'll be buying an SSL Alpha Link AX (or maybe the new MX 16-4), to replace the Saffire Pro 40.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Nice Adams monitors and pro 40! 

Gotta get those computer monitors away from the Adams though.. Definitely a different sound and stereo image once you move them.


----------



## MatrixClaw

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> Nice Adams monitors and pro 40!
> 
> Gotta get those computer monitors away from the Adams though.. Definitely a different sound and stereo image once you move them.



They're actually on stands to the side now, I just don't have a recent picture


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

MatrixClaw said:


> They're actually on stands to the side now, I just don't have a recent picture



METAL! Did you buy or build stands?


----------



## j_m_s

Nice! Without a patch bay do you find it hard to use the pro 40 in the sense that 6 of its inputs are on the back? Heh!


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

j_m_s said:


> Nice! Without a patch bay do you find it hard to use the pro 40 in the sense that 6 of its inputs are on the back? Heh!



Why would you want a patchbay? 

It's actually really intuitive for my setup, Just open up the back of my rack and there they are! The only time I use all 8 is when I'm doing mobile recording for other bands. 

At home I just use input three on the back right to my axe fx II.


----------



## MatrixClaw

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> METAL! Did you buy or build stands?



Bought em, was gonna build some to match my desk rack and panels, but I found a pair on CL for cheaper than I could've built them for, so I went for those 



j_m_s said:


> Nice! Without a patch bay do you find it hard to use the pro 40 in the sense that 6 of its inputs are on the back? Heh!



Nope, I have a 16 channel stage box out next to my drums, so I can just plug in a mic and go


----------



## KingAenarion

ISA428 <3

Unless you intend on expanding your I/O much more I wouldn't bother with MADI and the SSL interfaces. You're spending a lot for little gain in the amateur gear world. I'd be looking at RME devices if I were you. Going to be far more useful I'd say in that price range.


----------



## MatrixClaw

KingAenarion said:


> ISA428 <3
> 
> Unless you intend on expanding your I/O much more I wouldn't bother with MADI and the SSL interfaces. You're spending a lot for little gain in the amateur gear world. I'd be looking at RME devices if I were you. Going to be far more useful I'd say in that price range.



The SSL's conversion is far superior to the RME stuff IMO.

I used to have a UFX and downgraded back down to the Saffire, cause the difference was barely noticeable. Plus, I seem to be the only person in the history of audio equipment that has had nothing but issues with RME drivers  I've borrowed a friend's Alpha Link AX on several occasions and it's quite a step up from either IMO, and has more I/O than going with the Apogee/Lynx alternatives.

I'm actually looking for a dedicated 2 room space to rent and record bands in right now. I'm going for the highest end gear I can get, without going totally over the top with something like a Prism, that I can expand further down the line to have enough I/O for a 32 channel board. For the price of the SSL on the used market, it's pretty much a no-brainer (only a little more than what a UFX goes for, once you include the PCIe card). I already have enough good pres to get me started, and it has enough I/O to have dedicated channels for pretty much anything else I add down the line. Seems silly to spend the money on an interface that is sacrificing conversion quality for sub-par pres, that I'll likely never use. After the Alpha Link, I'll be buying an SCA rack with either 4 API and 4 Neve modules, or 2 & 4 of one or the other... haven't really decided yet. After that, I'll pick up a nice 2 channel tube pre and call it a day  

At that point, I'd have 8 channels of super clean pres from the Audient, 4 of a bit more colored one from the ISA, 8 colored pres from the SCA and 2 from the tube pre, for a total of 22 high end preamps.

Obviously, I'm not looking to do this just as a hobby - Though my studio right now IS technically a home studio... it's in my home!


----------



## KingAenarion

You had problems with the UFX?

I've used mine on 6 different computers since I bought it and never had a single hiccup except when I forgot to upgrade the drivers... for 6 months. That's really unfortunate (perhaps a dodgy unit?)

I've worked with the SSL before, and disagree about the conversion. Particularly when compared with the Sapphire. I have the OctoPre (same unit without Firewire) running into my RME at the moment and the difference is MASSIVE. The Focusrites are dull and the transient response is really slow. However the most noteable difference is the D/A conversion back out again I feel.

If you like the SSL then go for it, but if you were spending that much I'd be thinking about maybe an RME PCIe solution (but if you don't trust RME then obviously don't)


----------



## MatrixClaw

KingAenarion said:


> You had problems with the UFX?
> 
> I've used mine on 6 different computers since I bought it and never had a single hiccup except when I forgot to upgrade the drivers... for 6 months. That's really unfortunate (perhaps a dodgy unit?)
> 
> I've worked with the SSL before, and disagree about the conversion. Particularly when compared with the Sapphire. I have the OctoPre (same unit without Firewire) running into my RME at the moment and the difference is MASSIVE. The Focusrites are dull and the transient response is really slow. However the most noteable difference is the D/A conversion back out again I feel.
> 
> If you like the SSL then go for it, but if you were spending that much I'd be thinking about maybe an RME PCIe solution (but if you don't trust RME then obviously don't)



Yep, I had problems with the UFX AND FF800 - Hell, I even had issues with an ADI-8 & their HDSP card  The FF800, I think, was defective... but the UFX I sold to someone else and they've never had issues. The ADI-8 itself was fine, as it worked well as a converter through other setups, but I just sent the HDSP card back cause it was giving me all sorts of issues. This is on several different computers, mind you. I dunno, I seem to have a horrible time with RME for some reason  The UFX DID seem to work better on the USB input than the FireWire... but I'd still get jitter and dropouts every once and a while which was just unacceptable from a $2200+ unit. Plus, I wanted to love that thing, but the conversion wasn't as good as I thought it'd be, and the pres, while a good step up from the FF800, weren't nearly as good as I'd hoped for at that price.

I'll agree with you on the D/A, though - Definitely superior on the RME, but I was using monitors that connected digitally at the time, and had their own D/A conversion built in, so that wasn't really an issue. The sound of my Saffire has improved MASSIVELY by clocking it to the Audient ASP008, though I'm really only using it now for analog inserts for my ISA and RBI, plus the headphone outputs and monitor control.

Really the biggest factor in going SSL for me is the shear amount of options I have vs. something like the UFX, Apollo, Ensemble, etc. at nearly the same price:

24 channels of conversion on analogue inserts vs. 8-12 on the FW interfaces
24 channels of ADAT vs 8-16 on the FW interfaces
24 channels of D/A conversion vs 8 on the FW interfaces
PCIe latency vs USB/FW latency


----------



## Dommak89

greglecompte said:


> heres my current set up


How is that xbox coming handy when recording?


----------



## Simon Andersson

jaco815 said:


>



Nearfield monitors?


----------



## kylendm

That's my little setup in the new place. Still moving in so it's a little cluttered. Going to be painting the concrete the same color as the panels and then I'm building 8 2" thick black panels/traps for the room.

I should probably buy a door before I do that though.


----------



## greglecompte

Dommak89 said:


> How is that xbox coming handy when recording?



well right now my recording rig is in my room and all the other gear in another room in my house so for space i use the xbox through the tv above when not recording but i gotta tell you the games and movies sound great through these kh120s


----------



## DGKarehere

jaco815 said:


> Here's my current junky setup in my basement:
> 
> *The Computer Rig* is lead by an 08 iMac center with an M-Audio FastTrack Pro. An XCLIO/NVIDIA based PC is on the far right (turned off in this pic).



need a new chair bro!


----------



## jaco815

Simon Andersson said:


> Nearfield monitors?



Yeah these are placeholders for now but actually sound great. They were only $50 on Craigslist. I've looked into the Prodipe Ribbon 8's, M-Audio BX8 D2's, and KRK Rockit 8's. Trying to keep it cheap.



DGKarehere said:


> need a new chair bro!


Ha yeah! Need a new everything! I'm gonna find a comfy office chair and then mod that desk to fit the new chair perfectly.


----------



## Najka

Home-made Desk






Here's a link to the thread going through the process, if you're interested how I put it together-->http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ome-made-recording-studio-desk-img-heavy.html


----------



## Winspear

Fuck that's awesome! Can't wait to have that much space! I think your monitors should be in like half a foot though?


----------



## Najka

EtherealEntity said:


> Fuck that's awesome! Can't wait to have that much space! I think your monitors should be in like half a foot though?


 

Yeah, nothing is really hooked up in that picture, I had just started throwing everything on the desk once it was all done and snapped a pic. Thanks for the comment! I spent about a week putting that desk together


----------



## Hourglass1117

Updated.


----------



## ArrowHead

Any tips from you folks on how to get some good camera shots of the studio with low lighting? Trying to snap some pics of the new setup, but the low lighting and LED accent lights just really don't come out well, and with the lights on and using flash everything looks terrible - not accurate at all.


----------



## Hourglass1117

ArrowHead said:


> Any tips from you folks on how to get some good camera shots of the studio with low lighting? Trying to snap some pics of the new setup, but the low lighting and LED accent lights just really don't come out well, and with the lights on and using flash everything looks terrible - not accurate at all.



What kind of camera do you have? If you can manually select a shutter speed, pick a slow speed and put it on a tripod so it won't get blurry. That would be ideal.


----------



## ArrowHead

Hourglass1117 said:


> What kind of camera do you have? If you can manually select a shutter speed, pick a slow speed and put it on a tripod so it won't get blurry. That would be ideal.



I WAS going to use my cell camera, but I have a nice Nikon D80 I could charge up and do what you describe with. Means no pics tonight, sadly, but hopefully tomorrow I can get some good ones.

Thanks!


----------



## median

Nice setups. Mine coming soon...


----------



## Solodini

Doesn't look much different overall, but my MBP died, meaning I bought a 2nd hand Mac pro (tasty) and I recently bought a Sennheiser 609 mic from Adrian Legg, doubling my mic collection!


----------



## poopyalligator

Just kind of updated my setup a bit









Just a few guitars I am using.


----------



## Flemmigan

Looks sick! Love those red M-Audios.



Solodini said:


> Doesn't look much different overall, but my MBP died, meaning I bought a 2nd hand Mac pro (tasty) and I recently bought a Sennheiser 609 mic from Adrian Legg, doubling my mic collection!



Can't see anything man!


----------



## Solodini

Will sort it later!


----------



## Solodini

Quick wee test of the 609. Excuse the trim at the end!
609 test by Adam Satur on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free







And the new (old) computer:


----------



## Khesahn

Just moved my home studio to the attic (that´s why it´s so clean)

In the pictures:
Macbook Pro (2011) with 2x512gb samsung ssd´s and 16gb corsair ram.
M-audio fasttrack c600
Pod HD bean
Apogee MIC
M-Audio BX5a Deluxe on thomann pads
Sennheiser HD 380 pro
Furman power conditioner

Not in the pictures:
Ibanez 7321fm /w stock neck pu, crunchlab in bridge. drilled out tuners for support for thicker strings :]
Fender 5 string jazz bass
SE Electronics s1000 (old but good basic condensor mic)

Software:
Studio one 2 pro
NI Komplete 8
Lepou plugs


----------



## j_m_s

Sweet rig! Those SSDs must've cost though! haha


----------



## Khesahn

j_m_s said:


> Sweet rig! Those SSDs must've cost though! haha



Yeah they normally cost a ton. But I still get import prices on hardware from my old job, so i saved quite a bit! If I had to pay full price, I would never have gotten 2 of them :]


----------



## Larcher

Upgraded from this:






To this:






Loving the new desk, but it's actually too high for me to look at my screen so, I just placed the screen in front of the axefx!


----------



## Khesahn

Larcher said:


> Upgraded from this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new desk, but it's actually too high for me to look at my screen so, I just placed the screen in front of the axefx!



Nice upgrade, looks way less cramped!

What is that unit to the left of the screens?


----------



## Fiction

That's a moogle, a well known race in the final fantasy series.


----------



## Winspear

Looks neat man! I would recommend getting those monitors up on the top shelf, though. Perhaps angled down on some mopads if that's a touch too high.


----------



## Larcher

Khesahn said:


> Nice upgrade, looks way less cramped!
> 
> What is that unit to the left of the screens?



Thanks dude! It's just a standing power power bar  



Fiction said:


> That's a moogle, a well known race in the final fantasy series.



I think he was talking about the power bar haha! But good eye sir!



EtherealEntity said:


> Looks neat man! I would recommend getting those monitors up on the top shelf, though. Perhaps angled down on some mopads if that's a touch too high.



Thanks dude, and yeah, I want to get the screens up top, but It's hard to see from where I'm sitting, also I've tried tilting them downwards a bit but they don't tilt as much as I need them to


----------



## Ben.Last

Larcher said:


> Thanks dude, and yeah, I want to get the screens up top, but It's hard to see from where I'm sitting, also I've tried tilting them downwards a bit but they don't tilt as much as I need them to



He's talking about your audio monitors (speakers). They should be in a equilateral triangle, level with your head.


----------



## Larcher

Lern2swim said:


> He's talking about your audio monitors (speakers). They should be in a equilateral triangle, level with your head.



doh! right 

Yeah, so, I SHOULD put them up on the higher shelf? I haven't thought of that


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

R.E.A.C.H. Studio Tour and Computer Build - YouTube


----------



## Winspear

Larcher said:


> doh! right
> 
> Yeah, so, I SHOULD put them up on the higher shelf? I haven't thought of that



Indeed man get the tweeters at ear level  http://apps.avid.com/monitors/img/UnderstandingStudioMonitors_Placement_2_big.jpg


----------



## Larcher

thanks dude! doing it this instant!


----------



## E9977

Cool thread. I can see myself spending a few hours looking through it...

My contribution:






Stuff:

- 2011 15" Macbook Pro (i7, 8g RAM, 750gb HDD)
- 2TB external drive for backup
- 1TB external drive for extra storage
- Mackie MR5 Monitors (the right one is blocked by the shelf in the photo)
- Audio Technica M50 headphones
- M-Audio Fast Track Ultra Interface (probably going to replace it with a Focusrite Safire 24 soon... the M-Audio Mac drivers are rather unstable)
- Logic Pro 9 
- Native Instruments Komplete 7 (looking to pick up Omnisphere as well soonish)
- Native Instruments Guitar Rig 5 - surprisingly good. Don't own an amp anymore. 
- EZDrummer with Drumkit from Hell
- Roland Juno G
- Ibanez RG1451
- Ibanez RG927qm
- ESP LTD MH-400
- Fender Highway 1 Stratocaster (HSS)
- Fender Deluxe Active Jazz Bass (borrowed from a friend)
- Ibanez BTB 6 string bass (also borrowed from a friend)
- Art and Lutherie cheap-ass acoustic

Once I finally get around to vocals, I'll pick up a nice condenser mic. I'd also like to pick up a Kurzweil PC361 eventually. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with this. I'd obviously love to add an AxeFX, but I can't justify that yet.


----------



## Rizzo

I have maybe the most basic recording setup possible: a notebook pc loaded with Ubuntu Studio, a basic stereo jack-usb audio interface (which i connect to my fx processor or to the mixer depending on the needs), some voice mics and some condenser ones. Nothing more!


----------



## ArrowHead

Sorry, got side tracked by a new toy. Still working on getting pics up.

In the meantime - how come none of you ever list the IMPORTANT specs about your studio? You know, like 
-lava lamp choice 
-lighting
-methods used of covering up the smell of farts?

I found those were the most important decisions I made setting up the new room.

For the record:

1) Classic purple and yellow

2) 3 meters of RGB led strips, lava lamp, 3 way shaded table lamp, three way floor lamp, desktop mini lamp, and 2 meter long black lights give me pretty much any type of lighting I could want. Only issue to solve is getting thicker curtains for the windows, as it's impossible to get a dark room during daylight hours right now.

3) Tealight powered tart burner regularly stocked by sending my lady into Yankee Candle whenever we're at the mall. Also an ionizing fan that helps circulate the air. It's a dead room, smells dust, rank farts and smoke just linger in the air without the fan.


----------



## ArrowHead

Okay, about to throw a LOT of pictures at you.

Finally got some pictures up. Tried doing it the right way, but the battery for my nice Nikon is fusshnikered. Dies about 10 minutes after being fully charged. So I got a new cellphone, and decided to use it. Worked out pretty good, but had to be creative with which lamps I turned on and off. 

I decided to give my fiance her living room back. My entire studio, if anyone recalls, was in the living room right alongside the couch and television:






So I pulled everything down and started tearing 13 years of stored crap out of the second bedroom of our condo.

First thing is most important - the back of the door. Because like the poster implies, my little studio is much larger on the inside. 


























^
My little wall of homage - my intent over time is to hang up all those albums that knocked my socks off and influenced me as a musician and fan. Still trying to find a few, but so far tracked those three down. 


Awesome blacklight poster:



















































The art I bought off ebay and stretched the canvases myself. It's pretty massive. 











Lava lamp, and a cute kitten clock. Which, more importantly, is completely SILENT.


----------



## ArrowHead

Thats my two behringer BCR2000 controllers. Used to control editing, navigation, and VST parameters when recording. Also thinking of using it to control my amp controls in the Axe FX 2, so I have instant access to gain, volume, and eq controls on the front of the amp. Might even pick another up just for that.

I have a Behringer FCB1010 on the way to control the Axe FX 2. After that the Pod is probably going to be going for sale.






Another awesome blacklight poster I bought 15 years ago. Framed it, even. It's fractal in regular light, and the tentacles and details glow in the blacklight. 

My closet is quite literally filled with guitars:











Faderport for touch and automation control, transport, etc..., behringer headphone amp, Focusrite interface.






Ass Effects two. Wonderful toy. My entire life went on hold when I got it - cannot stop playing my guitars. Also my trusty Beyer DT880's and Sennheisers. I can't play with much volume in my condo, so these are a must!

Oh, and LOTS of software:






Okay, pretty sure that was everything. I took a lot of photos. Soundproofing is all ebay purchased from The Foam Factory. Prices were unbelievable, and my friend and I find it comparable to his own auralex tiles. Used 2" wedge tiles, 2'X4' sheets of 1" wedge on the ceiling and closet doors, 2" wedges and 4" pyramids on the rear walls. There's 3" corner blocks in the rear wall corners, and 4" blocks in the front walls (behind the desk) and ceiling, meeting in 2 wedge traps above the artwork. I really haven't done any rigorous testing for frequencies, but with what I've done just at the mirror points I think it sounds much better in here than in the other room. My bass has amazingly returned like magic.

TLDR: WHooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Ben.Last

What DAW are you using?


----------



## ArrowHead

Lern2swim said:


> What DAW are you using?



Reaper. But I'm not 100% satisfied with current midi implementation, so I admit I've had a bit of a wandering eye lately.


----------



## ArrowHead

Daw Shot:


----------



## Ben.Last

ArrowHead said:


> Reaper. But I'm not 100% satisfied with current midi implementation, so I admit I've had a bit of a wandering eye lately.



I get that completely. I'm thinking I'm going to go with Ableton and Reaper pretty soon here. 

Your room looks great. Smaller than what you had before, obviously, but probably a better overall use of space. 


I'm moving in the next couple weeks, and I'm going to need to figure out what I'm doing setup-wise. It's going to be an interesting process, because there's not really a room where we're moving to that's super-obviously ideal for recording.


----------



## ArrowHead

No matter what I do here, I'll never be able to actually play or listen at a reasonably loud volume. There's ZERO insulation between floors. Televisions, music, conversation, everything carries here. So even with the setup I have now, I can never really turn it up loud enough to drown out the sound of my strings. That's why the headphones are a godsend.


----------



## Najka




----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I envy each and every one of you.
Very sick setups


----------



## Flemmigan

Najka said:


>



Looking very nice man! Definitely gonna try to build myself a desk like yours in the future. Sexy as hell.


----------



## 8Fingers

My little heaven 

Studio






Guitars 






Amps and effects











Drums


----------



## JohnIce

Got some monitors up on stands (again) today! Also notice the ss.org-ception on the screen


----------



## Leuchty

That looks AMAZING!


----------



## Flemmigan

JohnIce said:


> Got some monitors up on stands (again) today! Also notice the ss.org-ception on the screen



Dang! Looks like some awesome ambience in there, what kind of light is giving off that glow?


----------



## j_m_s

Very nice! What tablet is that? 

Looks like some sweet Adam monitors too


----------



## JohnIce

Flemmigan said:


> Dang! Looks like some awesome ambience in there, what kind of light is giving off that glow?



Cheers! It's just a halogen spotlight in the ceiling, an LED-backlight strip stuck to the back of the desk, and an LED "cherry tree" lamp standing on the dresser 



j_m_s said:


> Very nice! What tablet is that?
> 
> Looks like some sweet Adam monitors too



Thanks! It's a Wacom bamboo in a special edition finish. And yeah the Adams are sweet, I've had them for 3 years now.


----------



## avenger

JohnIce's studio looks like it could double as a love shack. 



As it should...


----------



## JohnIce

avenger said:


> JohnIce's studio looks like it could double as a love shack.
> 
> 
> 
> As it should...



Haha funny you mention it... for some reason I brought in a king-sized bed (despite being single) which sort of dwarfed the rest of the room  I'd feel bad about recording girls in here now because it looks like the studio equivalent of Quagmire's place...


----------



## VILARIKA

How are you guys liking the iMac for recording? I'm interested in getting one but I'd like to know how well it fares for recording purposes.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

VILARIKA said:


> How are you guys liking the iMac for recording? I'm interested in getting one but I'd like to know how well it fares for recording purposes.



Imac's are great, I find the UI a lot easier to user friendly, plus there ready to go straight out of the box recording wise.

Ive got an old 07/08 model thats never had any issues and still going strong..


----------



## JohnIce

VILARIKA said:


> How are you guys liking the iMac for recording? I'm interested in getting one but I'd like to know how well it fares for recording purposes.



Fantastically easy to set up, it's really plug and play. I feel a bit spoiled actually, I have friends wanting to get into recording who'll ask me about how to set up their rigs thinking I should know, and I probably should, but I have an iMac so I've never had to think about any of that


----------



## ArrowHead

JohnIce said:


> Haha funny you mention it... for some reason I brought in a king-sized bed (despite being single) which sort of dwarfed the rest of the room  I'd feel bad about recording girls in here now because it looks like the studio equivalent of Quagmire's place...



edit - pic was too big.

Reminds me of Always Sunny when they buy the boat. Girls can't resist ... because of the implication...

Seriously though, love your studio.


----------



## axxessdenied

If you buy an iMac make sure you get AppleCare! I've had experience with three separate iMacs and they all had issues at one point or another.

Current set up:


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

axxessdenied said:


> If you buy an iMac make sure you get AppleCare! I've had experience with three separate iMacs and they all had issues at one point or another.
> 
> Current set up:



Big ass TV! 

Saw in your quotes you love Five Guys? 
SOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## ArrowHead

ZUNE, eh? Same here.


----------



## axxessdenied

ArrowHead said:


> ZUNE, eh? Same here.



Love it


----------



## Beachbum4894

What Reaper theme is that?? it looks so pro!


----------



## Beachbum4894

ArrowHead said:


> Daw Shot:


 What reaper theme is that??


----------



## axxessdenied

Made a walkthrough video, available in HD 

"Home Studio" Walkthrough [HD] - YouTube


----------



## LivingTimmy

Here's a video of my setup, mines also HD


----------



## KingAenarion

axxessdenied said:


> Made a walkthrough video, available in HD
> 
> "Home Studio" Walkthrough [HD] - YouTube



Studio One 2 Pro + VCC... such a good combo


----------



## axxessdenied

KingAenarion said:


> Studio One 2 Pro + VCC... such a good combo



I love it  I could not be happier with making the jump to S1. I'm really happy with the quality I've been able to produce so far with my limited experience. I can't wait to see what happens down the road 
I just got VCC so I'm still working on my first track with VCC on it. I like it. I feel like it's making my job a little easier and I can focus more on composing. Using the Neve emulation, I like how it sounds. I've got in on 50+ tracks on my current project and it runs fairly well. But, the way my style is developing I think I'm going to need a lot more CPU power pretty soon. Can't track without turning off some of the more intensive plugins 

I'm contemplating maybe adding some more slate digital plugins down the road...
VTM and FG-X. Do you have any experience with those as well?


----------



## KingAenarion

axxessdenied said:


> I love it  I could not be happier with making the jump to S1. I'm really happy with the quality I've been able to produce so far with my limited experience. I can't wait to see what happens down the road
> I just got VCC so I'm still working on my first track with VCC on it. I like it. I feel like it's making my job a little easier and I can focus more on composing. Using the Neve emulation, I like how it sounds. I've got in on 50+ tracks on my current project and it runs fairly well. But, the way my style is developing I think I'm going to need a lot more CPU power pretty soon. Can't track without turning off some of the more intensive plugins
> 
> I'm contemplating maybe adding some more slate digital plugins down the road...
> VTM and FG-X. Do you have any experience with those as well?



You know they have full featured 2 week demos of both right?

I liked VTM a lot when I tried it, but I didn't feel it was adding as much as VCC.

I don't think FG-X is the best mastering processor of its kind, but it's fucking sexy.


----------



## axxessdenied

KingAenarion said:


> You know they have full featured 2 week demos of both right?
> 
> I liked VTM a lot when I tried it, but I didn't feel it was adding as much as VCC.
> 
> I don't think FG-X is the best mastering processor of its kind, but it's fucking sexy.



Oh, yes! I finally have an iLok so I can actually use the demos  What do you prefer over FG-X?


----------



## Daniel_V

Pretty incredible rooms there! 

Since the post about my Wide Awake cover I got "many" questions from SS users  (actually 2 guys PMed me  ) for my home "studio".
I started using it almost every day now, as my bands studio is now rehearsal place for other bands as well. I just can't work properly there. So I figured - why don't I just make my home studio like a proper one.

Well to be honest.. I'm in the middle of calculating and measuring the room acoustics. Trying to make it work as best as possible. 

This is the room now:





Four MAJOR problems with this setup:

1. The speakers are pointing towards the long wall. Thus the low freq. bounce back and forth before they can develop fully. 
2. The perfect listening spot is not comfortable for hours of work. To be in the perfect stop I have to move back a little from my comfy spot. These monitors work best separated by at least 120cm (Got this info directly from a guy who works with M-Audio.. he was speaking generally for most 8+ in speakers) 
3. I'm not in the perfect center from left to right. And the room is not symmetrical - windows on my left and solid wall + big wardrobe on my right. As a bonus I can't put any acoustic treatment and expect smooth results. 
4. BIG A** desk. Taking too much space and limiting my setup options. (wasn't built for studio setup anyways)

Soo... The cure for this abomination... Just flipping all the stuff 90*.
Something like this:





All the problems solved:
1. Now the speakers are positioned as they should be. All the freq. have longer space to develop.
2. With my new desk design I can put the speakers on stands and move them further away from me to form the perfect triangle.
3. This way I will have symmetrical room all-around. Listening point will be in the center from side to side and exactly at the 38% of the long wall (as in the books).Also I can absorb the early reflections easier (sides and ceiling-cloud) and put bass traps equally. 
4. I will make a new desk that is perfect for home studio needs and mostly - use the space accurately.

As for the equipment:

Studio Gear:
M-Audio BX8a - Speakers
Tascam FireOne - Audio/Midi Interface
PC on Win7 - 16GB RAM; Intel DualCore 3.5Ghz, 12MB l2 cache; 2TB of disk space and 350GB sys. drive (Not the newest machine ever. It was a gaming PC at first, but when I was done with it its a full-blown studio beast...yeah, right.)
Cubase 6, Superior Drummer 2.0, Lots of Waves Bundles, Trillian, Omnisphere..
AKG K141 MK II - Headphones

Shure SM57 x2
Studio Projects B1 condenser microphone

Guitar Gear:

Ibanez RG7 (Heavily Modded RG7321)
Ibanez RG550 MBK '91 (Main Guitar)
Ibanez S5470 (H-H config)
KD Custom Daniel Valentino Sign. Model
All DiMarzio Equipped with Seymour Duncan Vol Pots and no tone controls.

Garland Custom 100W Head - Triple Channel 
Modified Marshall 1960BV cab
CuZtom 2x12 V30 cab
Some pedals


I hope by the end of the year I will have pictures, full specs and info on the new gear and the upgraded studio.

Sorry for the LONGEST post!


----------



## Fiction

Hows the cowboy hat sound?


(yee-haw)


----------



## Daniel_V

@Fiction - It's really taming that problem wave at 145Hz. Helped with the reflections as well!

Yee-haw, indeed!


----------



## axxessdenied

Sweet set up Daniel!!!


----------



## axxessdenied

Things are happening!





Taking a break atm. Shitty cell pic 


That's it for today.


----------



## flyfishingmusic

and my teaching studio


----------



## Beachbum4894




----------



## Beachbum4894

Gear:
Reaper (DAW)
Behringer Subwoofer monitor
Panasonic studio monitors (temporary still i get some KRK Rokit 5's)
Yamaha E333 keyboard
PRS Singlecut
Ibanez Gio
Ibanez BTB250
Various acoustics
Crate GTD120 212
Acoustic 200w Bass amp
​


----------



## noUser01

Pretty ghetto, but this man-cave is probably my greatest accomplishment ever. And yes, that is an Xbox 360 behind the TV. And yes, there is also a Gamecube behind the TV. And yes, that is a neon lamp of a guitar.


----------



## axxessdenied

Looks awesome, Connor! 

here's a couple pics from my cellphone... i dunno why it's taking such bad pics lately

Been hard at work rearranging my place. 




Got a bunch of pedals in boxes on the shelves. Looks pretty decent for now 
I still got to move a bunch of stuff around and figure out exactly how I want everything.





close up of the desk. I'll need a bigger desk if I want to go triple monitors!


----------



## ArrowHead

KingAenarion said:


> Studio One 2 Pro + VCC... such a good combo



Just picked up both over the sale weekend.

Got VCC for $75. Wow!


----------



## noUser01

Yours looks wicked too axxess, I wish I had that much room... it's 10x10 in my bedroom believe it or not. =/


----------



## axxessdenied

ArrowHead said:


> Just picked up both over the sale weekend.
> 
> Got VCC for $75. Wow!



You're going to love Studio one and VCC!! FG-X is only $99 bucks today. tempting.


----------



## ArrowHead

I still love my copy of Reaper. But two things draw me to Studio One:

1) Productivity. I spend a lot of time in Reaper tweaking. Less so making music. 
2) Midi implementation. Especially vst midi feedback. I've got those two BCR2000 control surfaces I posted a few pages ago. In Reaper there's no feedback, so any changes in Reaper aren't reflected on the controls.

I'm sure there's tons of stuff I will find in Studio One that Reaper does better, but I figured I'll live with the two DAW setup for a while and give Studio One a shot. Couldn't resist, for $200.


----------



## Beachbum4894

You plan on getting studio monitors Axxess?


----------



## axxessdenied

Beachbum4894 said:


> You plan on getting studio monitors Axxess?


Yep, when I've got some extra cash for toys again 
Need to put in a kitchen at home and replace the cooling unit at work for my walk-in cooler so it's not going to be any time soon  But, I've got the ATH-M50 headphones which have a great performance to cost ratio!

edit:

did some rearranging


----------



## fuge

DD


----------



## Beachbum4894

axxessdenied said:


> Yep, when I've got some extra cash for toys again
> Need to put in a kitchen at home and replace the cooling unit at work for my walk-in cooler so it's not going to be any time soon  But, I've got the ATH-M50 headphones which have a great performance to cost ratio!
> 
> edit:
> 
> did some rearranging


How big is your monitor Axxess?


----------



## axxessdenied

27" 

Things I would like to do next:
Studio Monitors
Audio Workstation desk
2 more 27" asus monitors 


in that order, haha. 

I've been wanting to have a space like this for years. Finally it's coming together 
My fiance has been super-supportive of getting the area looking awesome since she likes how the drums and guitars look


----------



## Scrubface05

Nothing too ridiculous, but it works for me!
This is how it sounds,
https://soundcloud.com/lolzroyce-2/numero-uno-finished
6" KRK Rokits
Axe Fx Ultra
32" monitor
GEETARS
studio keyboard
Tascam US144 MKII


----------



## Beachbum4894

axxessdenied said:


> 27"
> 
> Things I would like to do next:
> Studio Monitors
> Audio Workstation desk
> 2 more 27" asus monitors
> 
> 
> in that order, haha.
> 
> I've been wanting to have a space like this for years. Finally it's coming together
> My fiance has been super-supportive of getting the area looking awesome since she likes how the drums and guitars look


Yeah I got the dual monitors going on but i'd love to get another one, hoping to buy a 38 inch a lot like Keith Merrow's


----------



## Winspear

Beachbum4894 said:


> Yeah I got the dual monitors going on but i'd love to get another one, hoping to buy a 38 inch a lot like Keith Merrow's



I personally don't get the appeal of such huge monitors. Around 96DPI is perfect to my eyes (23" 1920*1080). Yes most large monitors have a higher resolution but at the cost of much lower DPI. I.e. 46" monitors are never 1920*1080 x4 - generally 1920*1080 just for sitting further away from. 
I'd much rather use two or three normal sized screens and get more workspace rather than just making everything bigger.


----------



## axxessdenied

EtherealEntity said:


> I personally don't get the appeal of such huge monitors. Around 96DPI is perfect to my eyes (23" 1920*1080). Yes most large monitors have a higher resolution but at the cost of much lower DPI. I.e. 46" monitors are never 1920*1080 x4 - generally 1920*1080 just for sitting further away from.
> I'd much rather use two or three normal sized screens and get more workspace rather than just making everything bigger.



You need to spend some serious coin and actually get a monitor meant for PC with higher DPI. But, those are PRICEY!
I definitely want a 50"+ eventually as my main monitor with two smaller ones off to the side. I just think it looks badass


----------



## Beachbum4894

axxessdenied said:


> You need to spend some serious coin and actually get a monitor meant for PC with higher DPI. But, those are PRICEY!
> I definitely want a 50"+ eventually as my main monitor with two smaller ones off to the side. I just think it looks badass




Well yeah, right now I have my laptop and another 15.6 inch monitor but it's just not enough workspace. I'd like to use the 38" as my main and my laptop and the other monitor off to the sides of the main (38) for plugins and such


----------



## Winspear

axxessdenied said:


> You need to spend some serious coin and actually get a monitor meant for PC with higher DPI. But, those are PRICEY!
> I definitely want a 50"+ eventually as my main monitor with two smaller ones off to the side. I just think it looks badass



Indeed. I have no interest in TV etc so I had no idea about screens until recently. I was almost certain I wanted a 46" to give myself four times the screen space...Then I found out something that would actually do that would cost 10k  Now I'm going to get 3 21-23" 1920s instead


----------



## Andromalia

The latest Iiyama 27" I bought was 300&#8364; so prices are coming down steadily. (It's a TN screen though, but also being a gamer IPS are way too expensive if I want responsive ones)


----------



## Lemuria

My stuff:


----------



## axxessdenied

Damn, that jackson looks awesome!
nice set up!


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Just finished my setup! Going to add a slideout tray for the midi controller. Add another monitor, and put the hs80s on ultimate stands! 




IMG_0217 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Thanks for the likes guys! Any recommendations for getting either the midi controller or the keyboard off the desk?


----------



## Beachbum4894

I see a lot of people taking their keyboards/MIDI off their main desk and putting it to the side on a separate stand or desk


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Beachbum4894 said:


> I see a lot of people taking their keyboards/MIDI off their main desk and putting it to the side on a separate stand or desk



Agreed, although I feel like this would cripple my workflow; It may be the only way to get this controller off the desk top. Maybe I'll have to weld something together...


----------



## Winspear

Buy a simple X-rack dude. You should be able to set the height to slip it just under your desk. Though you have controls on the top so might not just want the keys exposed like that..


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

EtherealEntity said:


> Buy a simple X-rack dude. You should be able to set the height to slip it just under your desk. Though you have controls on the top so might not just want the keys exposed like that..



Yeah a slideout rack would be ideal. I tried the X rack already. Can't find one short enough to fit under my desk properly, and then I cant hit the buttons as you stated.


----------



## axxessdenied

BX5a added for now  Adam A7X will come in the future and run those side by side.


----------



## Winspear

Great monitors


----------



## Daniel_V

Just an update. After the holidays I am going to add 6 bass traps, cloud, more early reflection absorption and reconstruct some of the furniture to make it fit for the studio. Ditched the idea of a new desk for the moment.

Here is it:














What you cant see in the back is my bed made to look and be used as a couch in day time.

Also I am going to build an iso booth for recording guitars, vocals, percussion (too small for a whole drum kit) ect..


----------



## Terminus1993

Here it is my humble home studio 









Macbook Pro 2012 13'
Apogee Duet
Orchid Muting DI BOX
Lot Of Cable
M-Audio Axiom 49
Random Monitor
iPad & iPhone 5 (use it as a remote MIDI controller and for electronic music!)
LTD TE-202
LTD V-350
Dean Razorback 7 String
Giannini Classical Guitar (1972)
Washburn Acoustic Guitar
Fender Stratocaster American Standard 2004
Slide Custom Guitar (Italian Luthier Guitar)
AKG 240 MK II

I'm gonna upgrade my studio with a good pair of monitor and a new desk!


----------



## DavePiatek

Home Rig...


----------



## Triple7

Terminus1993 said:


> Dean Razorback 7 String



Pics of the Razorback?


----------



## axxessdenied

Did some tidying and added a bit of storage.... only cellphone pic atm. gotta head to work


----------



## axxessdenied

Took a much better picture


----------



## Rojne

Damn, I want my new desk to arrive!!!


----------



## axxessdenied

Rojne said:


> Damn, I want my new desk to arrive!!!



Post pics when you get it all set up!! 

That's my next big upgrade, I think. As you can see.... no room on my desk for any extra monitors(both kinds )!


----------



## C2Aye

I finally got myself some studio monitors! I've only been putting it off for a year and a bit, not to mention three releases! Maybe I can finally hear some blatant mistake I've been making 

Anyway, my home studio setup looks more the part now. Just need an Axe-FX II and a midi keyboard or something!


----------



## axxessdenied

Good call! They are great monitors. It's nice not having to use headphones all the time, much less tiring to mix for long hours  You can definitely hear a lot more of what is going on!
I still need to go to the headphones to check the low-end though as these are lacking being only 5". These monitors plus the ATH-M50S are an amazing combo, I think


----------



## C2Aye

axxessdenied said:


> Good call! They are great monitors. It's nice not having to use headphones all the time, much less tiring to mix for long hours  You can definitely hear a lot more of what is going on!
> I still need to go to the headphones to check the low-end though as these are lacking being only 5". These monitors plus the ATH-M50S are an amazing combo, I think



My headphones have a massive bass boost so if I need to check I'll just use those  I had used PC speakers for mixing as well, not ideal but using a lot of other mixes for references kept me right...mostly!


----------



## jaco815

C2Aye said:


> I finally got myself some studio monitors! I've only been putting it off for a year and a bit, not to mention three releases! Maybe I can finally hear some blatant mistake I've been making
> 
> Anyway, my home studio setup looks more the part now. Just need an Axe-FX II and a midi keyboard or something!



You should get some Auralex MoPads to put under your monitors. It makes a huge improvement in the sound.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

This is my setup so far. The zoomed out pic doesn't show my current speakers though.

My current setup:

Homebuilt high-end PC running Cubase 5, Superior Drummer 2.3.

POD HD500>Marshall Valvestate 8008 Rack Power amp> Yamaha Stagepas 300 speakers (not exactly the best for mixing, but they do the job and have a flat enough response)

Also, a 2011 Ibanez RG350 DXZ (White) and a 2001 Ibanez K-7 (Firespeak Blue), along with my Yamaha PSR-170 keyboard (only using it as a MIDI keyboard)


----------



## eklundh

need to hide those cables!


----------



## Mprinsje

My recording setup is:






my pedals in to a blue tube pre-amp, into a Line 6 GX, which goes to:







my pc and ridiculous speakers 

phuck yo studio monitors. cuddly bears included for extra brutality


----------



## Fiction

That green teddy must induce some horrific music


----------



## Mprinsje

Fiction said:


> That green teddy must induce some horrific music



yeah, brings up all the childhood pains i can translate into s00per br00tal stuff or something.

his name is walter watermelon


----------



## Whammy

Mprinsje said:


> my pc and ridiculous speakers



Hahahaha those speakers are insane


----------



## Overtone

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> Thanks for the likes guys! Any recommendations for getting either the midi controller or the keyboard off the desk?



I think I have the same desk! Luckily my keyboard controller is narrow enough that I can still put my wireless keyboard in front of it. It's a little awkward reaching that far forward to play, so I do plan to install an aftermarket slide out keyboard tray at some point, so I can put the typing keyboard and mouse on that, and the midi keyboard right at the front of the desk. Oddly enough last time I looked at slide out keyboard drawers on amazon and office depot they were all total crap!


----------



## Mprinsje

Whammy said:


> Hahahaha those speakers are insane



yeah they're just hi-fi speakers that stood in the living room once


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Overtone said:


> I think I have the same desk! Luckily my keyboard controller is narrow enough that I can still put my wireless keyboard in front of it. It's a little awkward reaching that far forward to play, so I do plan to install an aftermarket slide out keyboard tray at some point, so I can put the typing keyboard and mouse on that, and the midi keyboard right at the front of the desk. Oddly enough last time I looked at slide out keyboard drawers on amazon and office depot they were all total crap!



Exactly!!! 
I went to look at the slideout keyboard trays and they definitely all were crap! 
I still haven't devised a method of resolution for my issue. I just take the controller on and off the desk when needed. Shits getting old to say the least. lol


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

> his name is walter watermelon



 Amazing


----------



## wookie606

Pretty modest set up at the moment.
I am looking into new gear soon.


----------



## greglecompte

studio update got an ssl nucleus for 1500 the other day 


IMG_0009_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




IMG_0008_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr


----------



## callankirk

greglecompte said:


> studio update got an ssl nucleus for 1500 the other day
> 
> 
> IMG_0009_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr



For $1500?!? Man, I'm jealous...sweet addition to an already killer setup


----------



## greglecompte

well to be fair it was 1500 and a dean explosion razorback which is only going for like 450 on ebay so i think i made out pretty good its an awesome board


----------



## Simon Andersson

Updated a tad... 






Fully upgraded iMac 27" (and a MacBook, not shown in pic) 
Adam A5X 
M-Audio Axiom Pro 
Avid Eleven Rack 
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 
SansAmp RBI 
Beyerdynamic DT250 
A bunch of plugins from Waves, Avid, Toontrack, Native Instruments, iZotope, Spectrasonics, Project Sam etc... 

Sound engineer: Lego, the cat


----------



## JohnIce

Simon Andersson said:


> Updated a tad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully upgraded iMac 27" (and a MacBook, not shown in pic)
> Adam A5X
> M-Audio Axiom Pro
> Avid Eleven Rack
> Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56
> SansAmp RBI
> Beyerdynamic DT250
> A bunch of plugins from Waves, Avid, Toontrack, Native Instruments, iZotope, Spectrasonics, Project Sam etc...
> 
> Sound engineer: Lego, the cat



Looks very clean and inspiring!  I have to ask, are you the Simon Andersson with the Woodo sig? If so, a good friend of mine in Stockholm owns one of those, it's a tasty bass!


----------



## axxessdenied

Nice setup, simon!


----------



## Simon Andersson

JohnIce - Yip, that's me  

axxessdenied - Thank you! It took a while, but now... Finally


----------



## Hmantooth

Very basic


----------



## KingAenarion

greglecompte said:


> studio update got an ssl nucleus for 1500 the other day
> 
> 
> IMG_0009_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr




Was almost going to make a meme about this...

Gets $5000 piece of gear for his studio

Only pays $1500 for it


I actually hate you. I've wanted an SSL Nucleus since they came out. It's the perfect piece of kit for my needs, but I can't justify that kind of cash.


----------



## greglecompte

i was planning on just buying it and selling it on ebay for 4500 then buying the artist series avid one and 2 km84s but now i like it it works well and looks nice, and its a peace of gear that if a band that has no clue hears ssl they think hey ive heard of that its serious


----------



## Ulvhedin

Kinda modest and basic, but I cant say that I need anything else at the moment.
Macbook pro mid-2012
Axefx Ultra
M-audio fast track ultra 8r
KRK Rokit6
Logic, SD2, and a few other vsts.


----------



## Scottie

My bedroom studio in progress!!!

Setup: 

Laptop:
Acer Aspire 5742
Intel i3 
M 380 @ 2.53GHz
4 GB Ram
64 - bit Operating System

DAW
Sonar 8.5 LE

Pedals:
Boss TU-3 Chromatic Tuner
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer
Boss GE-7 Equalizer
Boss ME-25 Multiple Effects Pedal

Guitars:
Schecter Omen 8
- BKP Painkiller in the bridge
- Custom 8 string pickup cover
- D'Addario 9-65 gauge strings
Ibanez ART100
- EMG 81(Neck) 85(Bridge) pickups
- Ernie Ball Power Slinky 11-58 gauge strings
Ibanez 12 string Acoustic
Univox 6 string Acoustic

Still to come...

Ibanez TSA15H Head
2x12 Cab
KRK Rokit 6 Studio Monitors
Pro Tools 10 w/ Mbox Pro


----------



## Hammy

Drumkit is not used that much, it's a really old kit from the 90's with an Alesis D4 which mostly goes MIDI out into Superior Drummer (sounds kinda nice). Rest of the gear that is interesting are:

B&W DM602S2
Denon PMA-300 Reciever (not that good for mixing generally but it's pretty constant and very clear)
Axe-FX Ultra 
Focusrite Saffire Pro14
SM ProAudio headphone amp
Shure Sm-57 + boomstand 
EVH 5150III which isnt used often


----------



## Winspear

^ Nice! I want an Ekit badly  

Unless your desk is much deeper than it appears, you would benefit from moving your monitors in a fair bit. Apparently you are meant to be in an equilateral triangle with them in listening position. That would mean you'd be sat back a few feet from your desk, as they currently are.


----------



## Hammy

You're right, I should if these were near-fields. But since they are actually bookshelf Hifi speakers I prefer just moving to the back when listening to my mix. It's a bit of a hassle, and I should probably save up for some decent monitors, but moneys a bitch!

(Those B&W's were only 140,- euro's secondhand - 1999 Kevlar woofers ftw!)


----------



## Overtone

Same kinda triangle still applies for hifi!


----------



## Hammy

Overtone said:


> Same kinda triangle still applies for hifi!



I wasn't arguing that!


----------



## Overtone

Brainfart... I understand now


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Here's mine, after two years of putting it together i can comfortably say that i've spent the bulk of what i want to spend on a home studio... got a little bit more to go for a few gizmo's here and there before i'm 100% happy. Sorry in advance for the crap phone pics. I moved 3 times in the last 2 years and as a result i can't find my camera anywhere, amongst other things.

List of studio equipment goodies:

1) Awesome space-saving desk i got from Staples 

2) 2010 IMac 21.5" (3.06 GHZ duo core, 4 GB RAM)
- Logic Pro 9
- Amplitube 3
- EZ Drummer + DKFH expansion
- Waves Version 8

3) M-Audio Fast Track Pro

4) Tannoy Reveal 501A Monitors (only a week old, i love em... )
- Digiflex cables (big advocate of this brand)

5) Boss DD-7 Digital Delay pedal, Jerry Cantrell Cry Baby pedal

6) Guitars:
- Ibanez black RGA8 (stock, for now)
- Ibanez RG827Z (DActivator 7 bridge pickup, otherwise stock)
- Not pictured is a grey Washburn W587 that my friend borrowed, and a Jackson Randy Rhoads (rr5) V (thinking of selling, don't use it much)

7) Korg midi keyboard

8) Miscellaneous things pictured:
- Metal Gear series collection + Mortal Kombat (very vital for downtime and getting rid of ear fatigue)
- My Joker tribute and Samurai Champloo tribute hats (i used to airbursh hats and shoes a few years ago as a hobby)
- Crystal Skull Vodka bottle. T'was tasty  thank you Dan Aykroyd!
- Mikey, fellow bandmate in-charge of nap time on the couch, running into walls, random barrel rolls, and barking at inanimate objects (there's one in every band i guess )

List of goodies to be bought when i add more $$$ to my budget:

1) DiMarzio Liquifire for the RG827z
2) Torn between EMG 808X's, Tosin Abasi's Ionizer's, or DActivator 8's 
3) 4-8 more Gb's of RAM
4) Metal Machine expansion for EZ Drummer

and that should just about do it for my home studio, just a few 100 dollars more!


----------



## Taylord

My setup so far!














Macbook Pro running Logic 9 and Reaper.
Superior Drummer 2.0 and Stillwell plugins.
Mackie Mr5mk2's.
Beyerdynamic Dt770 pros.
Presonus Audiobox

Axe-fx Ultra

Ibanez Rg770
Ernie Ball Music Man Jp7
Ibanez Rg7620
Spector Legend Classic 5.


----------



## Ingvar




----------



## Casus




----------



## j_m_s

Sweet room you've got there!


----------



## DoomMantia

Sweet setup ^


----------



## Flemmigan

I live in a very small room in an apartment with two other students, so I've had to keep everything pretty minimal and tidy. Of course I just started back to school, so everything's a bit of a mess atm, at least with cables and stuff lying around, but it works pretty well. Nowhere as cool as the other setups in here, but it gets the job done!
On the wall opposite my desk, I've make basically a sound-deadening hut for recording vox or acoustic instruments. It works really well! I sleep on a folding mattress that you can see in the last pic, so when I'm working on music I can move my bed out of the way and have maximum recording space.  Also notice rock garden and Newton's Cradle on my desk... gotta have peace and order in life.


----------



## Casus

j_m_s said:


> Sweet room you've got there!





DoomMantia said:


> Sweet setup ^



Thanks  Now all i gotta do is save up some cash to get those rack spaces filled


----------



## orange1

Nice sit-ups in this thread, gotta add some gear b4 I post mine


----------



## ttiwguitar

Just moved into a new house last month and haven't had a chance to throw my bass traps up, but here's my humble setup...


----------



## Winspear

For those who notice..Yes that's a custom mousemat of my ViK, my 21st birthday present from my mother


----------



## Overtone

The scenery around it is soon to change, but with any luck my new neighbors will be awesome and not much else will have to


----------



## Triple7

Well since I first posted my bedroom studio almost 2 years ago a lot has changed, here is a before and after shot.


Before:






After:





I upgraded computers, monitors, interaces, and changed locations as well.


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## jdinop

Overtone said:


> The scenery around it is soon to change, but with any luck my new neighbors will be awesome and not much else will have to



That desk, i need it. Where did you score that from?


----------



## Overtone

Studio Trends 46" Desk - Cherry | GuitarCenter

There was one part of the assembly that made very little sense but didn't end up being that important (it has to do with that grate looking panel under the desk) and one of the wheels keeps popping apart (like that from day one) but otherwise very solid and functional. The rack mount is solid and a good fit, and with the Mopads very little vibration is transferring from the monitors into the shelf.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Triple7 how did you like the move from the bx5a's to the events? I made a similar move my self recently. are those the 20/20's?


----------



## Triple7

I definitely dig the Events, I'm not sure exactly what model they are though. They belong to the other guitar player in my band. He is lending them to me since one of my BX5's shit the bad. I'll have to ask him later and let you know if they are the 20/20's


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

They look a lot like 20/20's and thats the upgrade i made a couple of months ago! really awesome monitors. although I wish I still had the m-audios as a reference set


----------



## Triple7

Yea, I'm looking into getting mine fixed, and also seeing if my guitar player will sell me those Events haha.


----------



## PERP

jdinop said:


> That desk, i need it. Where did you score that from?



Studio Trends 46" Desk - Cherry | Musician's Friend


----------



## Marv Attaxx

- Studio RTA Producer Station
- Focusrite Saffire Pro 40
- Neutrik Patchbay
- Adam Hall Power Strip
- KRK Rokit 6 
- POD XT
- POD HD 500
- early 2012 Macbook Pro with a shitload of Plugins
- Novation Nocturn keyboard
- AKG MK2 headphones

Future plans:
- 2013 Imac
- better monitors (maybe some ADAM A7X or Event Opals if I can afford them)
- Room treatment incoming

I use this setup for professional audio engineering stuff. I work at another big studio in Switzerland with the fanciest stuff but I still love working at "my place" 

fancy night view:




some of my instruments:





- 2005 Ibanez RG7321 with Blackouts 
- Ibanez RGA8 with an EMG808x 
- Broom
- My old Yamaha Keyboard (which I still use for live-stuff)
- not in the pic: my Ibanez AEG10E acoustic guitar


----------



## julianken

Very Simple
1. 7 string Ibanez
2. Bare Knuckle Pickups 
3. Axe Fx Standart
4. Carvin Power Amp
5. Logic Pro


----------



## jmeezle

- 21 inch iMac, 8gb RAM
- Logic 9 Pro
- A million plugins
- Presonus Firestudio Project interface
- KRK Rokit 5 monitors
- Pod HD500
- Agile Intrepid Pro 828
- Les Paul Classic 1960 Reissue
- '95 Les Paul Studio
- Ibanez bass (not pictured)
- Several acoustic guitars
- Blue USB microphone
- Auralex foam treatment
- GMS Drums
- 6 pc. Roland TD-10 V-Drums (not pictured)
- Fender 4x12 cab


----------



## Larcher

Marv Attaxx said:


> - Studio RTA Producer Station
> - Focusrite Saffire Pro 40
> - Neutrik Patchbay
> - Adam Hall Power Strip
> - KRK Rokit 6
> - POD XT
> - POD HD 500
> - early 2012 Macbook Pro with a shitload of Plugins
> - Novation Nocturn keyboard
> - AKG MK2 headphones
> 
> Future plans:
> - 2013 Imac
> - better monitors (maybe some ADAM A7X or Event Opals if I can afford them)
> - Room treatment incoming
> 
> I use this setup for professional audio engineering stuff. I work at another big studio in Switzerland with the fanciest stuff but I still love working at "my place"
> 
> fancy night view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my instruments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2005 Ibanez RG7321 with Blackouts
> - Ibanez RGA8 with an EMG808x
> - Broom
> - My old Yamaha Keyboard (which I still use for live-stuff)
> - not in the pic: my Ibanez AEG10E acoustic guitar



I have the same desk! except I am going to cut off about 5-6 inches off the top of the shelf (the beams that support it, where the rack pieces are) because it is too high for my computer screens and it hurts my neck. I only use 4 of the rack spaces anyway! nice setup


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^ Yeah, the shelf is a bit high but so is my chair haha. 
Have you thought about removing the wheels? 
Love that desk 
Very versatile and sturdy as fuck!


----------



## Larcher

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ Yeah, the shelf is a bit high but so is my chair haha.
> Have you thought about removing the wheels?
> Love that desk
> Very versatile and sturdy as fuck!



I have not thought of removing the wheels because I move it alot (need to unplug monitors from axefx and then into my interface alot for vocals) I was just now thinking of just removing the keyboard tray and putting the keyboard on the desk itself and just raising the chair, will have to test that out

edit: I just removed the keyboard tray and now I fit in like a glove!


----------



## Triple7

Got some stands for the monitors, gave myself a little more space.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Larcher said:


> I have not thought of removing the wheels because I move it alot (need to unplug monitors from axefx and then into my interface alot for vocals) I was just now thinking of just removing the keyboard tray and putting the keyboard on the desk itself and just raising the chair, will have to test that out
> 
> edit: I just removed the keyboard tray and now I fit in like a glove!


Get yourself a patchbay, makes life so much easier! No more climbing behind the desk to unplug stuff. And they're cheap


----------



## Beachbum4894

What desk you got there Triple7?


----------



## Triple7

To be honest I can't remember. It's not specifically a workstation, or meant for recording, although to me it looked like it fit the part. 

I got it a good 3 years ago so let me see if I can find a link for it or something similar.


----------



## Larcher

Marv Attaxx said:


> Get yourself a patchbay, makes life so much easier! No more climbing behind the desk to unplug stuff. And they're cheap



sweet! ill look into that. also i removed the top. my new setup is this:


----------



## Fiction

That is a really odd shaped desk


----------



## Larcher

Fiction said:


> That is a really odd shaped desk



 dat panorama


----------



## Timelesseer

Heres a pic of my control room and a panorama of my live room.


----------



## Larcher

very nice setup! looks like our desk is more popular than I thought


----------



## CanniballistiX

My space is more of a mancave/office/home studio, but it is quite comfortable and capable. Still have some upgrades to make here and there but it has come together quite nicely over the last two years.

I am a gamer also so, yes, I play across all three 28" displays @ 5960x1200. I also run my DAWs spanned across as well. Such a pleasure to work with so much screen real estate.  7.1 surround is great in addition to the displays for immersion (Dead Space and BF3 are just utterly disgusting to play! ).

I will be adding some true recording monitors as well, but am waiting until next year to do so, as I don't want to skimp on price just to have something.

Any questions or comments are most welcome. 

From the rear of the room:





Facing left and back:





Facing right and back:


----------



## CloudsofGrass

Here's my setup. I've put most of it together in the last year, including the speakers, pc, interface, and a few of the guitars, so it's all relatively new and shiny. 






Room is a mess right now. KRK Rokit 5's and a 10s sub for monitors.






I built this red Kramer copy, pretty happy with it. It's my first partscaster.






Pictured: My Gibson Les Paul Studio, 2012 American Standard Strat, Jackson JS3V 5 string bass, and "The Duggler" (I scalloped the fretboard on that one myself, and resprayed it.). Also not pictured is a Jackson KVXMG that's being redone, and I'll be buying a KE2 and a new interface purtty soon.

EDIT: And here's some poster panorama.


----------



## metalhead9838772

My EXTREMELY minimalist "home studio" (read "basic bedroom recording)

Computer:
Acer Aspire 5749Z-4148
Intel Core B950 Processor
15.6" HD LED LCD
Intel Graphics
4GB DDR3 Memory (RAM)
500GB HDD (Hard Drive)
DVD-Super Multi DL Drive
Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n
6-cell Li-ion Battery
40$ Logitech speakers + sub that sounds really good for the price

Amp:
Marshall MG15CFX (my bedroom amp, other than that I use my father's Peavy Solo Series Special 150)

Guitars:
Hagstrom Ultra Swede Nitro Edition
Schecter Damien Elite 8
Hagstrom Mora Concert CE (Acoustic)
Oscar Schmidt by Washburn OX10 (don't laugh, it was my first electric guitar and still plays good)

Software: FL Studio (got it from a friend with a lot of VSTs, no money to buy Pro Tools or Cubase as of yet)
EzDrummer (got it from said friend)

Effects: Digitech RP500 (using it as an external USB soundcard to plug in my computer, and it sounds really good)

TL;DR: Guitar -> RP500 as an external USB soundcard -> Computer. I use my amp to hear myself on an external source, since I use my speakers for the metronome and to hear the mix. I don't want to bury that metronome nor change all of my presets all over.

I still live at my parent's (I'm 16  ) and this is my first experience with a home studio and I like it so far. Of course, as time goes by I will buy more gear for a better home studio.


----------



## TheBlackHorseman

Hi guys, could anyone please help me with putting together my own first recording setup? I could really use the help, I'm bloody clueless..

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/232141-my-first-recording-setup-please-help.html

That is my thread.


----------



## Blasphemer

It's not much, but it's what I work with.


----------



## AryaBara

This is my newbie studio, placed in my bedroom
and... no monitors haha 






And here is my sound 
https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/bouyanci


----------



## Ulvhedin

AryaBara said:


> This is my newbie studio, placed in my bedroom
> and... no monitors haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my sound
> https://soundcloud.com/aryabara/bouyanci



Well everyone starts out like this  If you got a semigood pair of headphones they'll help you make the mix less terrible. (AKG,Shure etc). Just my two cent out in the blue


----------



## Whammy

A modest little home set-up to work on music 
I'm in the process of building the room acoustics so they're not installed yet


----------



## Solodini

What's that interface? New MBox or something?


----------



## Whammy

^
If you're referring to my photo then it's a "MBox Pro". Been out a few years now I guess.


----------



## AryaBara

Ulvhedin said:


> Well everyone starts out like this  If you got a semigood pair of headphones they'll help you make the mix less terrible. (AKG,Shure etc). Just my two cent out in the blue



Yeah, thanks  
Actually I'll save up, spend my money on Samson monitors, probably 3a or 4a soon


----------



## Solodini

Whammy said:


> ^
> If you're referring to my photo then it's a "MBox Pro". Been out a few years now I guess.



Aye, I was. I must have been living under a rock: I've not seen any of the hardware branded Avid rather than Digi.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Got my own place last month, building a legit control room and tracking room in my basement. Also collected some awesome new gear! 

Tyler Smith's Photos | Facebook
Tyler Smith's Photos | Facebook

Those are pictures of the insulation in the ceiling. Still working on all that. 

Here are some of the gear shots! 

Roomates video setup! 




IMG_20130321_020807 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr




IMG_20130321_011456 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr




IMG_20130321_011451 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr




IMG_20130321_020757 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr


IMG_20130322_172658 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr




IMG_20130325_230434 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_20130325_230458 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_20130325_234335 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr



IMG_20130325_230516 by Pineal Prodigy, on Flickr


----------



## Estock

Here is my mix room and rack...


----------



## greglecompte

how are you liking the europa mic pre


----------



## Faine

It's not much, but its a budget home studio for the most part... 

Macbook pro 13" 8 Gig ram, 2.9 GHz i7 processor. 750 HD

Guitar I mostly use now... Ibanez RG8 with 10-74 Gauge strings, EMG 808's and ebonized fretboard. 

Reaper

Line 6 GX ( saving for a line 6 HD pro ) 

Acer 23" 1080p monitor

Sony SS-B1000 speakers. 
Home made speaker stands 

Auvio Headphones

LAVA LAMP.





It's somethin for now lol


----------



## KingAenarion

Estock said:


> Here is my mix room and rack...



Can't actually tell what all your gear is from the photos.

More explanation? I can see what some of the stuff is, but other crap is harder to tell

Like the MacPro/G5 whatever it is.
HS80Ms
Focal Twin6 BEs
Is that the 9098 AMEK?

I can't really tell what the 500 units are, I recognise the comp unit on the right, but can't remember where from.

Also the unit with the green lights on the top of the 16RU, I know that but can't for the life of remember where I've used it.

Obviously the PC and patchbay, but I can't tell what the one on top of the PC is. I thought for a moment it might be the power amp for the monitors, but the Focals are powered.


Please alleviate my pain!


----------



## greglecompte

KingAenarion said:


> Can't actually tell what all your gear is from the photos.
> 
> More explanation? I can see what some of the stuff is, but other crap is harder to tell
> 
> Like the MacPro/G5 whatever it is.
> HS80Ms
> Focal Twin6 BEs
> Is that the 9098 AMEK?
> 
> I can't really tell what the 500 units are, I recognise the comp unit on the right, but can't remember where from.
> 
> Also the unit with the green lights on the top of the 16RU, I know that but can't for the life of remember where I've used it.
> 
> Obviously the PC and patchbay, but I can't tell what the one on top of the PC is. I thought for a moment it might be the power amp for the monitors, but the Focals are powered.
> 
> 
> Please alleviate my pain!




he has a europa mic pre the one with the green knobs 
the 500 series is a api 560 eq
the next is a moog ladder it looks like 
and after that its a shadow hills vandagraph comp
the one above is the shadow hills equinox
below that is the hdio
power supply for equinox
and finally a power conditioner


----------



## BC8String

Pro Tools 9 HD
Mac Dual Quad core 16g/ram
2 Pro Tools HD cards
Apogee DA16X & AD16X
Presonus Central Station monitoring system
Event monitors "studio precision 8's" & KRK 6's w/12" sub (use different monitors to get a better mix )
Brent Averill ORIGINAL 1073 (w/EQ) Micpre
Chandler LTD-1 (w/EQ) Micpre
Chandler Germanium Micpre
Tube-Tech CL 1A compressor (made before the CL1B models, hand wired)
Kemper Profiling amplifier
Peters Hydra 100W amp
Peavey 5150 III 4x12 cab
Axiom 61 midi keyboard
Korg "TRITON - Rack" Synth 
(Software Programs/Plug Ins)
-Way too many but i'll name the bigger names
-Toontrack Superior Drummer/EZDrummer (All metal/hard rock packs)
-Slate Digital Drums 4 Platinum & Chris Lord Alge Pack
-Slate FG-X
-Slate VCC
-Pod Farm 2.5 Platinum
-Peavey Revalver III.V amp sim
-Altiverb 6
-Waves (Diamond Edition)
-Omnisphere (Synth program)
-Native Instruments (Massive, Razor, FM8, Absynth)
-Izotope 5
-Soundtoys
-Echo Farm
100's more!!!!!
There is more but I really dont want to list every damn thing....


----------



## KingAenarion

BC8String said:


> Hugely awesome rig worth thousands...



Doesn't buy acoustic treatment


----------



## Estock

It's great. I really want another one. 



greglecompte said:


> how are you liking the europa mic pre


----------



## Estock

Haha. I should've posted larger photos. 

Mac Pro
HS80's
Focal Twins
Shadow Hills Equinox (green bulb)
HD i/o
Shadow Hills Dual Vandergraph Compressor
API 560
Moog Ladder Filter
Patchbay
Pro3500 power conditioner (not a PC)
Amek 9098




KingAenarion said:


> Can't actually tell what all your gear is from the photos.
> 
> More explanation? I can see what some of the stuff is, but other crap is harder to tell
> 
> Like the MacPro/G5 whatever it is.
> HS80Ms
> Focal Twin6 BEs
> Is that the 9098 AMEK?
> 
> I can't really tell what the 500 units are, I recognise the comp unit on the right, but can't remember where from.
> 
> Also the unit with the green lights on the top of the 16RU, I know that but can't for the life of remember where I've used it.
> 
> Obviously the PC and patchbay, but I can't tell what the one on top of the PC is. I thought for a moment it might be the power amp for the monitors, but the Focals are powered.
> 
> 
> Please alleviate my pain!


----------



## KingAenarion

Estock said:


> Haha. I should've posted larger photos.
> 
> Mac Pro
> HS80's
> Focal Twins
> Shadow Hills Equinox (green bulb)
> HD i/o
> Shadow Hills Dual Vandergraph Compressor
> API 560
> Moog Ladder Filter
> Patchbay
> Pro3500 power conditioner (not a PC)
> Amek 9098



PC = power conditioner 

I thought it was the 9098

The Dual Vandergraph, I remember using that now, twas quite tasty indeed!


----------



## Estock

HAHA. Wow. I've had a long day. 

I really like the Dual Vander. It's beefy and does some great things for a rock mix. Great for smashing drums too.



KingAenarion said:


> PC = power conditioner
> 
> I thought it was the 9098
> 
> The Dual Vandergraph, I remember using that now, twas quite tasty indeed!


----------



## Estock

greglecompte said:


> how are you liking the europa mic pre



It's great. The even and odd knobs give you alot of tonal option. Even gives more beef and odd makes things brighter. It's nice when you're trying to fit things into a dense mix.


----------



## BC8String

KingAenarion said:


> Doesn't buy acoustic treatment



Actually I have bought quite a bit and that picure of the room was before I got the panels up. I'll take new pics to show. Way to be positive though..ha


----------



## KingAenarion

BC8String said:


> Actually I have bought quite a bit and that picure of the room was before I got the panels up. I'll take new pics to show. Way to be positive though..ha



Was just musing that you had spent probably close to $100k on your studio setup, yet there appeared to be no acoustic treatment. It is not uncommon on forums like these to see people invest huge amounts in things while neglecting basic things like quality cabling, acoustic treatment or getting the instrument serviced by a professional every now and then.


----------



## Estock

KingAenarion said:


> Was just musing that you had spent probably close to $100k on your studio setup, yet there appeared to be no acoustic treatment. It is not uncommon on forums like these to see people invest huge amounts in things while neglecting basic things like quality cabling, acoustic treatment or getting the instrument serviced by a professional every now and then.



The two most important things in a studio: room treatment and good monitors. If what you're hearing isn't accurate you're recording and mixing based on inaccurate assumptions.


----------



## KingAenarion

Estock said:


> The two most important things in a studio: room treatment and good monitors. If what you're hearing isn't accurate you're recording and mixing based on inaccurate assumptions.



This x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Jason Reeder

A straightforward setup with a Mac Mini running Logic and a Mackie Universal Pro for the real feeling of mixing ... and blinky/flashy lights!

Inside the box:
Nomad Factory Analog Signature Pack EQ, Studio Channel, & Limiter
Nomad Factory Magnetic II
BBE Sonic Suite

Outside the box:
ART Pro MPA II preamp
M-Audio FastTrack Pro
'90s "vintage" JVC Home Stereo

It's served me well thus far...

https://soundcloud.com/jason-reeder


----------



## illimmigrant

There's been a few changes since I posted my original picture. Here's the current set up


----------



## KingAenarion

illimmigrant said:


> There's been a few changes since I posted my original picture. Here's the current set up



Hey man, nice clean set up.

A couple of suggestions. You seem to have some room, so move your desk away from the wall and have your monitors about 1 metre away from the wall and closer together (behind the desk). This will clean up your stereo image, your early reflections off of the back wall and a whole bunch of other basic things really quickly and easily.


----------



## AryaBara

illimmigrant said:


> There's been a few changes since I posted my original picture. Here's the current set up



Feels good, comfortable


----------



## AryaBara

Just bought a HDMI cable, and I connect my laptop to my tv


----------



## col

I toned down the amount of gear and got some treatment (Vicoustic Wavewood) for the living room:





















What I have atm:

Sennheiser HD600
KRK VXT4
KPA
Arturia Minibrute
Steinberg MR816X
Behringer ADA8000
ESI U24XL for at home s/pdif recording with the KPA (it's a POS, not recommended)
Golden Age Pre-73
Symetrix 525
SM7B, SM57, i5, M201, D6

Going to add a Radial Workhorse Cube and a Shadow Hills GAMA soon. Then I can start gassing for more 500 pres.


----------



## Mattykoda

Just waiting for my guitar stand to get here.


----------



## j_m_s

Extremely messy now, waiting to set up my new table after I shift my TV!


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Heres mine...

But i can only post one pic at a time.
I dont know why...


----------



## CharlesTbastard

My cpu...


----------



## CharlesTbastard

A screenshot...


----------



## MatrixClaw

greglecompte said:


> studio update got an ssl nucleus for 1500 the other day



Holy shit! $1500!?!? Damn, I would've jumped on that instantly. Been wanting a center piece for a while, but the good ones are all too damn expensive to justify it.



Jason Reeder said:


> A straightforward setup with a Mac Mini running Logic and a Mackie Universal Pro for the real feeling of mixing ... and blinky/flashy lights!
> 
> Inside the box:
> Nomad Factory Analog Signature Pack EQ, Studio Channel, & Limiter
> Nomad Factory Magnetic II
> BBE Sonic Suite
> 
> Outside the box:
> ART Pro MPA II preamp
> M-Audio FastTrack Pro
> '90s "vintage" JVC Home Stereo
> 
> It's served me well thus far...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jason-reeder



 @ the cab in the bathroom. Totally wasn't expecting that one.



illimmigrant said:


> There's been a few changes since I posted my original picture. Here's the current set up



I wish I didn't have so much stuff, so my setup would look like this. Everytime I go in my room I'm angered cause it looks so damn cluttered 



Buying a house soon though, so I hope to set up a live room/photo studio and a mix room/office in the two unused rooms of the house. I'm also building some pretty monitor stands this weekend. Pretty excited


----------



## halomojo

Man, this is a sweet looking setup here. I also suffer from the lack of space and things end up getting cluttered. Best of luck with the projects this weekend.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

halomojo said:


> Man, this is a sweet looking setup here. I also suffer from the lack of space and things end up getting cluttered. Best of luck with the projects this weekend.



Agreed! I wish I had even more space as well, but what I could really use right now is some acoustic treatment. I gotta load a pic of mine later


----------



## MatrixClaw

Joseph Kimbrell said:


> Agreed! I wish I had even more space as well, but what I could really use right now is some acoustic treatment. I gotta load a pic of mine later


 
Build some!

Cost me ~$350 to do 4 - 48"x24"x4" broadband absorption panels, 4 - 96"x24"x4" corner traps and 1 - 48"x48"x4" overhead cloud... and I built mine all fancy with stained birch frames and metal corners.


----------



## -Nolly-

I'm glad to see my thread still trucking along nicely! Things have changed a LOT since my last post in here - I completely changed the orientation and position of my studio space to make for a much better working layout. The only problem is the sound went from being really rather good to being very poor with mix position change, so I bit the bullet and get hold of a large amount of treatment from GIK Acoustic, who were great to deal with. I installed it all today, here's the rundown and pic:

Monster bass traps with diffusers in the corners (both the low and angled pairs behind the monitors), 244 bass traps to the sides, 242 absorber panels at the primary reflection points on the angled side walls, and a 242 hanging from the ceiling above the mix position (not in shot).




.

Apart from that, I've added a Vintech 273 dual pre and a Distressor (Brit Mod) compressor to my racks, which are sounding great so far!


----------



## Winspear

Awesome Nolly. How are you liking that Distressor? Feel it offers you something that plugins can't? 
I'm about to order a large panel for my rear wall reflections from GIK, too. Unfortunately it's the only primary point that is practical to cover in my current room, but it should help quite a bit


----------



## greglecompte

nice how do you like the vintech 273 ? if you have any problems i work there so i may be able to help


----------



## Jes




----------



## Idontpersonally

Nurthin spurshul. Just me an muh durth mertl


----------



## -Nolly-

EtherealEntity said:


> Awesome Nolly. How are you liking that Distressor? Feel it offers you something that plugins can't?
> I'm about to order a large panel for my rear wall reflections from GIK, too. Unfortunately it's the only primary point that is practical to cover in my current room, but it should help quite a bit



Thanks! I feel the Distressor does get a hardness and power that I haven't been able to achieve with ITB compression, though I'm perfectly aware that that could be psychosomatic. The benefits of being able to compress vocals and bass on the way in during tracking are pretty huge though, and regardless of analoge or digital format, having the combination of great sounding saturation and multi-mode compression in one place at my fingertips is really useful.



greglecompte said:


> nice how do you like the vintech 273 ? if you have any problems i work there so i may be able to help



Awesome! I like the sound a lot, it's my go to pre. PM'd


----------



## EricG

One monitor for music editing and one for video editing (covers/play-throughs). There's also another studio monitor next to the right monitor that I apparently didn't include in the picture.


----------



## Prestofly

@idontpersonally ...crown royal maple is delicious, and nice set up


----------



## DrZoidberg

Here's the small project room that I just started, nothing fancy. Only iphone photos for now.


----------



## tpurgatoryt

Here is my retro walled abode that I like to call "Schism Studios".

My Gear is as follows;

Computer/Software:
Custom Built PC System
Cocko's REAPER
Guitar Rig 5
EZDrummer
Absynth
(and alot more plugins!)

Audio Interface / Control Surface
M-Audio Fast Track Ultra 8R
Behringer BCF2000 Control Surface

Monitors:
Mackie MR5 MkII's

Microphones:
Shure SM 57
Shure SM7B
Shure Drum Mic set
Carillon Axis 3 Condensor (x2)
Sennheiser E906

Guitars / Basses:
Ibanez RGIR28fe 8 String
Epiphone Les Paul Custom
Epiphone Les Paul Tribute
Squier Classic Vibe 50's Strat
Timberidge Martinez 12 String Acoustic
Epiphone Thunderbird P-IV

Drum kit:
Ludwig Epic Euro Kit;
- 18"x22" Bass Drum
- 6.5"x14" Snare
- 7.5"x10" Rack Tom
- 8"x12" Rack Tom
- 14"x14" Floor Tom
- 16"x16" Floor Tom
Zildjian A custom Cymbal Set;
- 14" Hi-Hat
- 16" Crash
- 18" Crash
- 20" Ride

Amps:
Guitar Rig 5 Modelling Software


----------



## morethan6

Dodgy pic, but you get the idea!


----------



## MatrixClaw

^What board is that? Looks cool.



tpurgatoryt said:


> Here is my retro walled abode that I like to call "Schism Studios".



Now you just need to get rid of that wallpaper 

The flooring is pretty bitchin though. I dig it. With as much gear as you have in there, it actually looks really clean. I need to rearrange my room, but there's so much stuff in it, I have no where else for it to go! haha


----------



## Beachbum4894

that is an amazing setup tpurgatoryt! do you happen to have any treatment?


----------



## Rojne

Been awhile since I posted in here since the last time..







What's new!

 Old desk from my grandparents home
 Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 interface
 SE Vocal Booth
 Some plug-in's: NI Kontakt w/ Zombass 4, Amplitube 3 w/ IR's, EZ Metal Machine, Izotope Ozone 4 etc.

Guitars and that are ever changing, Im trading my old Les Paul and Strat for something faster because Im back in the Death Metal game again!


----------



## Jes

that vocal booth is pretty cool! do they make em for guitar mics?


----------



## Rojne

Jes said:


> that vocal booth is pretty cool! do they make em for guitar mics?



I don't know actually, but you could certainly build one by yourself! 
An ISO box would probably be preferable if you wan't to close out surrounding noises though!


----------



## Jes

cool! looks like I have a project for the week!

thanks dude


----------



## Winspear

Fun!


----------



## axxessdenied

EtherealEntity said:


> Fun!



I just came.









































































































TWICE!!!


----------



## Given To Fly

Nice 121! I'd like to own a Royer ribbon mic someday.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

EtherealEntity said:


> Fun!



This is now my Ipad lock screen image..


----------



## Winspear

Haha sweet!



Given To Fly said:


> Nice 121! I'd like to own a Royer ribbon mic someday.



Most definitely the best studio purchase I've ever made!

The amp+cab isn't mine, it's my old bandmates. I had the same rig but sold it to afford the 9  Borrowing it for some reamping


----------



## Ben.Last

Totally needed that picture pasted 3 times in a row.


----------



## JimmyV

Been lurking a few years now, heres my modest setup. Simplistic n cheap! 









Stuff:
LTD EC w/ JB in the bridge
Ibby S w/ Air Norton n Tonezone
Ibby RG7321 w/Stock pups 
POD HD 500 (on custom stand!)
Presonus Studio w/ Various plugins, notably EZDrummer + Metal heads pack.

Still need monitors but hey.. its all I gots yo!


----------



## MatrixClaw

EtherealEntity said:


> Fun!



Man... I don't even see the point of more than 7 strings, and I'd want that guitar just so I could hang it on the wall and stare at it 


In other news - Totally going to be swimming in monitors now... Just picked up a pair of KRK Rokit 8's last night at an insane price to use as reference speakers (since frankly, I hate Rokits for mixing...), and then this morning, a friend of mine keyed me in that Amazon was blowing out Yamaha HS80Ms for $400 a pair, so I grabbed those, too. With the Rokits + Yamahas + my Adam S2As, I have no idea where I'm going to put any of it... but God knows I'm going to plug all 6 in at once and crank them just to look like a badass 






Now this is just silly...


Surprisingly, the KRKs don't sound as bad as I remember them being from when I had the 5's back in the day... but I really haven't done much other than listen to music out of them, not to mention they're far from optimally placed. Hoping to finish my new speaker stands this weekend so I can move the Adams back off the desk and put whatever second pair I decide to keep up where they are now


----------



## BrokenAvenger

46 pages of inspiration

will post my current setup soon


----------



## zilla

MaxStatic said:


> I'll play.



what are the details on that ibanez??


----------



## Sam MJ

zilla said:


> what are the details on that ibanez??


 Looks like a 7321 with the finish sanded off. 

(Note the binding and square pickup tabs)


----------



## niffnoff

The speakers are temporarily mine for the next 8 weeks 

But boy do I love my student set up (note the ux1)


----------



## Mikeitloud

Here's mine


----------



## Fading Reign

Greeting ss.org!
I'm new here, and thought I'd start out in this tread since this is what I mostly do.

Here's my mome studio setup:

MBP 15" Mid 2012 - 2.6 GHz i7, 8 GB Ram, 256 GB SSD
Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP Interface
Audient MICO Pre
M-Audio BX5a Monitors (soon upgrade to Dynaudio DBM50s)

Mics:
SE Electronics X1
Rode NT-5 Pair
Shure SM57

Software:
Pro Tools 9
Logic Pro 9
Toontrack Surperior Drummer 2, Metal Foundry
LePou Guitar Plugins
Stillwell Plugins

Other:
Waves/PRS DI
Palmer Daccapo Re-Amping Box

This is what it amounts to:

FadingReign's channel - YouTube
https://soundcloud.com/fading-reign


----------



## metalmonster

> I just came.
> 
> 
> TWICE!!!



ME TOO ! 

*krieger*


----------



## MatrixClaw

Got my Yamahas... Time to set up the Adams and KRKs with them


----------



## chimpinatux

Just got mine to something i'm fairly happy with 


















Rundown is:

Home built PC running Reaper
KRK Rokit 5s
Logitech 2.1 speakers
Pod HD Pro
Pod XT Pro
M audio Delta 101LT soundcard (PCI)
Shure SRH840 headphones
Behringer Patchbay
Alesis q49 keyboard
Monitor is a samsung Led 22 inch



Guitar gear:
ibanez rg1527 with painkiller/b and cold sweat/n
ibanez rg7321 with nailbomb/b and cold sweat/n, plus various other mods
ibanez rga32 with aftermaths
fender modern player tele
ibanez sr300 
ibanez sr505 that i DIY defretted

RCF art422a for dem FRFR 
2x orange ppc112
Mesa 20/20
peavey mixer i use for my band live


So much stuff i want to add to this, a rack audio interface would be preferable to my pci one just for less cables and easier to work with
Also a rack preamp for my 20/20, im leaning on an engl e530


----------



## garey77

An iteration of mine.


----------



## MatrixClaw

My speaker stands are coming along nicely. Hoped to have them done yesterday, but it's been rainy here the past few days and the high humidity means that the stain is taking forever to dry


----------



## Eclipse

MatrixClaw said:


> My speaker stands are coming along nicely. Hoped to have them done yesterday, but it's been rainy here the past few days and the high humidity means that the stain is taking forever to dry



Hey those are pretty cool!


----------



## MatrixClaw

tristanroyster said:


> Hey those are pretty cool!



Thanks! I think they came out pretty great. I was planning on filling them with sand, but I think they'll have plenty of mass by themselves. I'd really rather not have to move 100lb+ stands in a few months when I move, either 

Was planning on leaving the wood natural and just clear coating over it to match my desk, but I think I made the right choice in staining it the same color as my acoustic panels. It'll give a nice offset to everything, plus the color will clash less with the black monitors that will sit on top of them 

*edit* Finished em:






Unfortunately... They don't fit where I want them to with all the crap I currently have in here... so some rearranging will be needed! No bother though, it needed to be done, anyway!

In the mean time, I've got the HS80Ms hooked up on the desk now, and I'm already hearing things in my mixes that I didn't hear with the $3000 Adams... interesting. I definitely get where people are coming from when they say these don't have a lot of lowend. That's fine though... that midrange is so prevalent that I can tell it's going to be insanely easy to mix vocals and guitar on them. Definitely harsher on the ears though. Listened for like 45 minutes on them before my head started to hurt (though, to be fair, I WAS outside sanding these things for like 2 hours in the 110 degree heat, so I'm sure I was already beat from that) 

In other news, I can't for the life of me figure out how to use the RME HDSP mixer to run output 3/4 to the Yamahas, so I can have 1/2 going to the Adams. Eventually had to plug them into 1/2 so I can at least make sure they worked


----------



## Rustee

Hi guys. I've wanted to make a post in this thread for awhile but my home studio is still a work in progress. I've just built acoustic panels but mistakenly covered them in burlap so they need to be redone. This is how things look so far:






The monitors belong to a friend, I'm buying a pair of Yamaha HS8's when I have the money. I use a Focusrite Saffire 56 and I love it. Like I said though, still a work in progress. We had the room set up for drum tracking the past few days:






And here's a sound clip of the drums for those interested how the room sounds:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/94300764/A52 Drum Section.mp3

That's dry signal, no production. The reverb is from a room mic we placed in my bathroom down the hall. 

I'll post more when I've finished those panels.


----------



## flint757

Sounds awesome bro!


----------



## Sam MJ

Rustee said:


> Hi guys. I've wanted to make a post in this thread for awhile but my home studio is still a work in progress. I've just built acoustic panels but mistakenly covered them in burlap so they need to be redone. This is how things look so far:


 What's wrong with covering them with burlap?


----------



## mnemonic

Man, this thread is fun to read!

I recently moved into a house with a big enough room to have a desk, so now its convenient to record again, hooray! Now I'm just in some serious need of some acoustic treatment of some kind. 






Cheap borrowed upside-down bass
Mayones setius 7 hidden away in its case
M-audio bx5d2 monitors (alot nicer than the reviews here would have me believe)
Sony MDRv-6 headphones in dire need of new ear pads
Acer laptop that can run cubase pretty well, actually
Line6 Toneport DI
Chapstick


now my list of things to buy is just acoustic panels, a lefty 5 string bass, and an axe fx II whenever I get tired of using the toneport (happy for now). No idea where I'd put it though.


----------



## Vairish

Mu current setup:











Have a few more amps and rack gear that I don't have room for atm. I will be doing up my man cave soon which will finally give me enough room to have all my gear in the one place.


----------



## Rustee

Sam MJ said:


> What's wrong with covering them with burlap?



It frays at the ends really badly so if you're not super careful, it starts to fall off. Plus, it looks hideous.


----------



## flint757

Sam MJ said:


> What's wrong with covering them with burlap?





Rustee said:


> It frays at the ends really badly so if you're not super careful, it starts to fall off. Plus, it looks hideous.



Yeah, unless you get a finely woven burlap material it looks like shit and is just hairy looking too. The nicer burlap cost more, but can be had at any local sewing material shop. I would have used it for my traps, but it didn't come in a long enough length for me to use.


----------



## Sam MJ

flint757 said:


> Yeah, unless you get a finely woven burlap material it looks like shit and is just hairy looking too. The nicer burlap cost more, but can be had at any local sewing material shop. I would have used it for my traps, but it didn't come in a long enough length for me to use.


 Ahh ok, what are you going to be using instead?


----------



## flint757

I used Sheermist Batiste Black for mine. A little thin, but it has a clean look and hasn't snagged or anything. It was also around the same price as cheaper Burlap.

I got it for about $2.10 a yard.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Got my room all cleaned up and the stands setup...






Been A/Bing the Adams and the HS80Ms all day and I hate to say it, but so far the $700 Yamahas are kicking the shit out of the $5000 Adams...


----------



## JohnIce

Made some upgrades!

- Logic Pro X
- Novation Remote 49SL MkII
- K&M iPad stand (w/ Logic Remote)











Not much to say about Logic X that hasn't been covered elsewhere. I am surprised though that the Novation has so much more detailed velocity sensitivity than the M-Audio Keystation that's under the desk. And Automap rocks!


----------



## Erik Ekholm

Some picks from my studio:
_(these are from a blog post about my work for another company)_


----------



## RustyNotes

With my brand new Genelec 8030





A Kemper, of course! (old monitors btw.)





Studio one 2.5 and a 32" HDTV


----------



## MatrixClaw

^what console is that?


----------



## sepsis311

Desk:
Dual 19" 1440x900 Widescreen Monitors
Intel i7 8GB Ram Dell XPS Desktop Machine
Yamaha HS50M Monitors
Yamaha MG16/4 Mixer (Wedged into a snare stand opened wide!)
Line 6 UX2 (onboard computer soundcard disabled in bios)
Line 6 FBV Express (Controls Pod Farm on the computer for wah etc, and Bass Pod XT Pro for live playing - seen in the rack on the floor to the left)

Bass Rig: (on the floor to the left with a blackberry box wedged under it)
Bass Pod XT Pro (recent purchase love it)
Korg DT1000 Tuner
Peavey IPR1600 power amp (VERY lightweight and POWERFUL)

Soldano Hotrod 100+ w/XL Mod (will soon be running into impulse loader)
Assorted basses and guitars, some on the stand to the right, many in the case out of the picture.

Next addition will be blue led strips on the back of the monitors near the bottom to create an even ambient glow, so i can turn off the room lights. (i think i got that idea from another home studio in this thread)


----------



## woodenheart

Some killer ensembles you guys got there 

Hey this is my first post with pics in it lol so lets hope i dont .... this up!

So this is my home recording setup. I basically just saved every penny got everything new, including desk and chair. I gotta say i really love it so far and i cant wait to publish my first mix here later this year. Onto the specs:

- iMac 27" running Logic Pro X 
- Line 6 Studio UX 2
- KRK Rokit RP 6 Monitors (got them used for like $180, what a steal)
- iLok 2 (worth mentioning? probably not)
- Slate Digital Trigger (running this inside Reaper since its only 32bit compatible )
- Ikea "custom" desk and chair 
- a bunch of free plugins for guitar tone and stuff for now

enough talking! PICS!


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

My bedroom 'studio'. It's very cheap, nothing fancy, but enough to make decent recordings/mixes. Just ordered some Yamaha monitors as well.


----------



## WrldEtrBenny

Righto then.
Heres mine, Not much compared to the rest that have been posted but enough for what i want and to be happy with.





Hardware:
13" Macbook Pro 2.5GHz i5, 8GB ram.
Fractal Audio:Axefx 2
Mackie: MR5MK2 Monitors

Software:
LogicPro X
Toontrack: EzDrummer+Drumkit From Hell
Toontrack: Superior Drummer 2.0
Native Instruments: Massive

Instruments:
ESP LTD EC1000
J&D Luithers Bass

And of course:
My MONEYCAT and YOSHI


----------



## moshwitz

MatrixClaw said:


> ^what console is that?



It's a Mackie D8b.

I have one too. It's an older board but still pretty sweet. There is some 3rd party user work going on that has it running as 24 ch DAW controller( like a poor mans C24) using a Data to USB cable and a little piece of software. Works great in Cub/endo,(as it was compiled in Nuendo),,,good in others, and a little buggy in others. Works great for me 

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Jameslewis777

Hello all. 

Here's mine, sweet and simple apartment bedroom set up:


----------



## Rizza

So happy to hear you say that, as I own the Yamahas and have badly been wanting to buy those adams


----------



## MatrixClaw

moshwitz said:


> It's a Mackie D8b.
> 
> I have one too. It's an older board but still pretty sweet. There is some 3rd party user work going on that has it running as 24 ch DAW controller( like a poor mans C24) using a Data to USB cable and a little piece of software. Works great in Cub/endo,(as it was compiled in Nuendo),,,good in others, and a little buggy in others. Works great for me
> 
> MOSHON
> DAVE



Cool, I never realized you could use the D8b like that.

Might have to look into it, they're pretty cheap on the used market.



In other news, sold my Adam S2As and I'm sticking with the HS80Ms. Mixes have improved ten-fold, and I paid 1/4 the price of what I sold the Adams for for them... Running a pair of KRK Rokit 8 G1s as a "reference" set, too.

My SSL converters were malfunctioning the other day as well and I was going to send them in to be repaired, as the guys at SSL said it sounded like the analogue card was dead, and I turned it on one last time to make sure it didn't decide to fix itself before I packed it up. No sound, nothing. Played around with software mixer for a while, nothing. Plugged in mic and yelled into it, no signal on the meters. Sat there and stared at it for 5 minutes trying to burn a hole in its soul for causing me to spend over $600 to repair it, hear pop in monitors and BAM! Signal comes through them. No idea what I did, but they seem to be working again... In rejoice of not having to spend a ton to have them repaired, I bought a Seventh Circle Audio rack loaded with 6 A12b modules, which should be here today. EXCITE!


----------



## Lifestalker

So much inspiration in this thread. Thanks guys, lol.

I can't wait to have my own. It will be small, but effective...


----------



## MatrixClaw

Finally got my SCA Rack... super excite to get working with it! 











Got two more of these, too:






New amp:






New bass amp (w/ Kemper up top!):






New 5 string:






My other 5 string:











...and my Mackie MCU should get here today!


----------



## Scottie

NEW UPDATES MADE!!!!

My bedroom studio in progress!!!

Setup: 

Laptop:
Macbook Pro 15"
8 Gigs of RAM
2.3 GHz Intel Core i7
64 - bit Operating System

DAW
Sonar x2 Essential
Pro Tools 11

Pedals:
Boss TU-3 Chromatic Tuner
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
Boss CS-3 Compression Sustainer
Boss GE-7 Equalizer
Boss ME-25 Multiple Effects Pedal (for sale)
Boss ME-70 Multiple Effects Pedal

Guitars:
Schecter Omen 8
- BKP Painkiller in the bridge
- Custom 8 string pickup cover
- D'Addario 9-72 gauge strings
Ibanez ART100
- EMG 81(Neck) 85(Bridge) pickups
- Ernie Ball Not Even Slinky 12-56 gauge strings
Ibanez 12 string Acoustic
Univox 6 string Acoustic

Amp:
Crate G600XL 60 Watt
2x12 Cab

Interface:
Mbox Mini

Still to come...

Blackstar HT5 Head
M-Audio BXA5 Studio Monitors
Hardwire TL-2 Metal Distortion


----------



## Alicat

Having never opened this thread before, I stayed up late last night and only got through the first 20 pages - it makes for compelling reading. What I've realised from these photos is that I am an extremely messy person!


----------



## Given To Fly

Alicat said:


> Having never opened this thread before, I stayed up late last night and only got through the first 20 pages - it makes for compelling reading. What I've realised from these photos is that I am an extremely messy person!



While you may in fact be a messy person, I'm amazed at the complete absence of cables. I have a hunch folks tidied up before they took their pics, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## CD1221

Awesome setups here. Time to bring the class down a peg or two. Here is my "studio".











Brand new 27" monitor, new Senn HD280 cans, HD500, generic acer laptop, old yamaha hifi and a pair of aaron hifi floor standing speakers... all jammed into one end of a very cramped garage that is basically home gym and storage. The desk is a modified pine bookshelf, chopped and smashed to reconfigure it for its new service.

All in all, cheap as chips but pretty chuffed with it. Reaper is installed, along with softdrum and some assorted vst's. Just starting to figure out how it all works


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Killer setup, dude! I also use Reaper and I love it.


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

cyrilMYAIM said:


> My bedroom 'studio'. It's very cheap, nothing fancy, but enough to make decent recordings/mixes. Just ordered some Yamaha monitors as well.



*EDIT*

newest addition: Yamaha HS7 monitors! They are amazing and sexy!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Hi guys! Finally I just bought a pair of AV40 and now my desk is more or less a studio! Not a real studio, but is useful for mixing/recording. Here I mixed my band's lastest album. Picz!


























Complete setup:

-Assembled PC, Inter i5 3.00 GHz, 8Gb RAM, win7
-HKC 22" monitor
-M-Audio AV40 
-M-Audio Fast Track
-Line 6 Pod HD Pro
-T-bone SC1100 microphone
-some pedals (not pictured)
-Korg Nanokontrol II 

My room is very small. I can't put some bass trap or acoustic treatment so probably I will get ARC System 2 or something similar.


----------



## Estock

I've always found that A-fram rooms sound awesome. Great space!



-Nolly- said:


> I'm glad to see my thread still trucking along nicely! Things have changed a LOT since my last post in here - I completely changed the orientation and position of my studio space to make for a much better working layout. The only problem is the sound went from being really rather good to being very poor with mix position change, so I bit the bullet and get hold of a large amount of treatment from GIK Acoustic, who were great to deal with. I installed it all today, here's the rundown and pic:
> 
> Monster bass traps with diffusers in the corners (both the low and angled pairs behind the monitors), 244 bass traps to the sides, 242 absorber panels at the primary reflection points on the angled side walls, and a 242 hanging from the ceiling above the mix position (not in shot).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Apart from that, I've added a Vintech 273 dual pre and a Distressor (Brit Mod) compressor to my racks, which are sounding great so far!


----------



## Estock

MatrixClaw said:


> Finally got my SCA Rack... super excite to get working with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two more of these, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New amp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bass amp (w/ Kemper up top!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 5 string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other 5 string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my Mackie MCU should get here today!



SCA stuff is killer. You can't go wrong there.


----------



## zechah

MatrixClaw said:


> ^what console is that?



Mackie D8B


----------



## swedishfish

cyrilMYAIM said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> newest addition: Yamaha HS7 monitors! They are amazing and sexy!



If you don't mind me asking what are the specs on that laptop and how does it keep up with recording? I've been looking for a new laptop for music.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled

Ooh, never noticed this thread before, lemme try out my smartphone cam!





Hmmm, if it wasn't for the mic, you'd never suspect that a musician lived here! 





Until you looked behind you and saw these! Complete with the true mark of a bedroom musician, dust on the flightcase!


----------



## Stijnson

I almost embarresed to post mine here, some beautiful setups in this thread. Anyway, here's mine!


----------



## HANIAK

Here's mine... nothing special, but it's great for what I do!


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

swedishfish said:


> If you don't mind me asking what are the specs on that laptop and how does it keep up with recording? I've been looking for a new laptop for music.



It's an HP Pavilion DV7 laptop. There is nothing really worth mentioning except the 8G ram and the i7 processor. But then again most laptops have those specs nowadays... It does keep up very well with recording. I'm currently working on a project with 52 tracks that contain A LOT of plugins and I have not a single problem. (And if you need to know: I'm using Cubase 5 and mostly Waves plugins  )


----------



## swedishfish

cyrilMYAIM said:


> It's an HP Pavilion DV7 laptop. There is nothing really worth mentioning except the 8G ram and the i7 processor. But then again most laptops have those specs nowadays... It does keep up very well with recording. I'm currently working on a project with 52 tracks that contain A LOT of plugins and I have not a single problem. (And if you need to know: I'm using Cubase 5 and mostly Waves plugins  )



Thanks a lot, this seems like it would be a solid upgrade to the netbook I use now. I'm hoping I can find a decent Black Friday deal or something.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Estock said:


> SCA stuff is killer. You can't go wrong there.



Yep, they sound killer. Finally got to use them pretty extensively yesterday and I like them better than the API 3124+ I had before, and I bought them for significantly less than the API, plus I got 2 more channels... Also - My ISA preamps now totally fail in comparison 

Bought another pre yesterday, should have it and my new tube pre coming in this week. EXCITE!


----------



## jdinop

Pardon the instagram photo!
Relatively modest control setup, not shown is a bunch of mics a few guitars and an orange dark terror.

Looking to get rid of those books for stands as well!!


----------



## Experimorph

This thread has been always been a massive source of inspiration for me, big ups to everyone involved! I haven't contributed myself because I was waiting to get my own apartment - and crawl out of the small box I used to live in.

Well, turns out I've now lived in my own place for close to two months, but it's taken quite some time to get everything set up. Well, two hours ago I started the usual cleaning around business and, with all the extra time I had, I ended up with my workstation sitting in its hopefully final place.






- Three-year-old desktop, built from parts. I've only had to change the HDD once (warranty covered it, phew!) and I've installed an SSD for the operating system and Pro Tools, etc..
- MacBook Pro for working on the move
- M-Audio Fast Track Pro
- Behringer B2030A monitors
- AKG K 242 HD cans
- A glass of water, though coffee's brewing in the kitchen!

Other stuff that sees a lot of use but is not pictured: Ibanez RG2228A, LTD D-5, Pod HD500, sE X1 microphone.

Aaaand here's a wider shot of the room:






Notes of interest:
- Every room should have at least one plant in it!
- The Logitech LS21 set cost only 19 euros, and while it sounds terrible, it's still better than the television's own speaker sound. I turned the subwoofer on its side with the bottom facing towards the listener, which actually tightened the bass drastically.

On the shopping list, in order of importance:
- That damn acoustic treatment, most likely early next month.
- New monitors, probably a set of Yamaha HS 7's, no idea when because I've no spare monthly cash.
- A set of closed cans for additional bass monitoring.
- A better speaker set for the television as I use it for reference listening as well (thinking about Audio Pro Addon Fives).

On quick inspection, my listening spot is better than ever before when it comes to stereo separation. Not sure about the bass in the room yet. There's still an awful lot of echo, though, as the walls are all naked.

Oh, and as they say never believe anything you hear and only half of what you see; the room is never as clean as in the photographs, I just tossed all the trash on the couch for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## WidekMusic

Hi guys ! Here is my new home studio i want to share with you 

The Studio is called "Nova". Some of the gear: Fractal Axe fx 2, Fostex PM1 Mk2, Focusrite Saffire Pro 40, Mayones Setius Custom  Hope you like it !












Cheers!


----------



## MatrixClaw

^Wow, that's ....ing epic!

Working with a realtor right now to find a new place. Hoping to find a house with a basement that has a separate entrance, so I can lock out the basement from the house and not have clients walking around through the house.

REALLY dig the aesthetics of your place! Where did you get your acoustic treatment? Looks really cool!


----------



## Beachbum4894

Hey guys, i gotta question and it'd help to get some input on it. My studio is in my basement and the wall material is brick, i was wondering how well brick is for reflections and absorbing sound, thanks!


----------



## Given To Fly

Beachbum4894 said:


> Hey guys, i gotta question and it'd help to get some input on it. My studio is in my basement and the wall material is brick, i was wondering how well brick is for reflections and absorbing sound, thanks!



I imagine its better than concrete but worse than everything else. One sign of proper acoustic treatment is when you walk in the room and everything becomes REALLY quiet! If you walk through the carpet section in Home Depot it has a similar effect, but I wouldn't recommend treating your room with carpet from Home Depot.


----------



## exarchangel

Here's what I've got:


----------



## Youne

Hi there ! This my home studio, I begin, but I really want to update this one !


























The Gear:
- KRK RPG5 monitors
- M Audio Fast Track Pro
- Torpedo live (wich is excellent !!)
- Diezel Einstein combo (w/ G12K100)
- Shure SM 57
- Shure SM 58 (not for too long)
- AKG Perception 220
- Philips Head phone

The future updates:
- M Audio fastrack pro => Presonus Audiobox 44VSL
- Philips headhphone => AKG K271 MK II
- Shure SM58 => 2 AKG perception 170
- Laney IRT Studio
- Modify the desk: add 2 3U racks, minimize the column on the left

You can see, on the 3rd picture my in work 8 string guitar... !


----------



## Fretless

My setup:

Custom computer with:
AMD 6-core 4.0 ghz
16gigs of ram
Ableton live 9 suite
Komplete 9 ultimate

Carvin AC120S power conditioner
Focusrite Scarlett 18i20
Line 6 POD HD PRO X
Digitech GSP1101 (used purely as a cabinet modeler)

A douglas scope 727 w/ Seymour Duncan Pegasus & Sentient

A custom bass from my friend Jeremy Burke with Vireo Guitars w/ Seymour Duncan active soap bars with Steve Bailey fretless tone circuit (Still working/deciding on a fretless neck)

NI Maschine mk2
Korg nanokey
Akai APC40


----------



## enghell

Some really nice set ups here guys. 

At the moment I'm not posting any photos, since I've quite recently moved back from Australia to Sweden and currently looking for a permanent residence (which takes forever here).

Anyhow, this is the setup I have where I'm currently staying: 

Hardware:
Laptop _ASUS_ w/ Intel Core i7, 8Gb ram, external hd for audio
_RME Babyface_ (awesome audio interface)
_Steinberg CC121_ (just working a DAW with keyboard and mouse sucks IMHO)
_Tannoy Reveal Active_ nearfield monitors (borrowed from a mate but not using them that much since the acoustics aren't the greatest here)
_KRK KNS 8400_ headphones (do use these quite extensively since the acoustics aren't the greatest here)
_AKG K240_ headphones (had them forever, pretty good but lack a bit of bass)
_Line6 POD 2.0_
_OKKO Dominator _(best overdrive/distorsion pedal I've ever tried)
_TC Electronic M300_
Midi-keyboard
_E-bow_

Software:
_Steinberg Cubase 6.5_
_Line6 POD Farm 2.51_
_Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.3 (w/ The Metal Foundry, _of course_)
Toontrack EZdrummer (/w DFH, Metalheads, Metal Machine, Americana, Nashville, Rock Solid, Indie Folk, Twisted Kit, Electronic, Rock!)
Toontrack EZmix 2 (inkl. Amps, Chuck Ainley, Mastering, Metal, Metal Guitar Gods, Randy Staub)_
_Steinberg WaveLab Elements 7
Steinberg HALion Symphonic Orchestra_ (VST)
_Steinberg Dark Planet_ (VST)

Instruments:
_Ibanez RGD2127FX _(w/ Bare Knuckle Pickups ceramic Warpigs)_
Jackson DKMGT Dinky_ (tuned B-B)
_Peavey EVH Wolfgang Special
Charvel 475 Deluxe_ (w/ EMG81, blocked Floyd Rose and tuned B-B)
_Line6 James Tyler Variax JTV-89
Ovation 1861 Standard Balladeer_ (6-stringed acoustic)
_Yamaha FG-312II_ (12-stringed acoustic)
_Ibanez SR-505_ (5-stringed bass)
_Roland JV-1010_ (oldie but goldie)

The list of gear I'm getting soon:
_Kemper Profiling Amp_ (ordered it for me to pick it up at the end of November when I have the cash)
_Adam F7_ or Yamaha HS8 nearfield monitors (haven't decided which ones yet)
Build a new desktop computer for audio recording (probably after christmas).
_Behringer Ultramatch Pro SRC2496_, gonna need it since S/PDIF on the Kemper is coax and on my RME Babyface it's optical (anyone else know of something similar that is not Behringer?)
Some type of easily moved/removed acoustic treatment


----------



## Given To Fly

Alex Kenivel said:


> Wow. This thread is like the Christmas that will never come. Any pictures of my setup would be very point-and-laugh-able.



I wouldn't worry about that. I haven't met anyone who records music who has not been humbled by setting up a home studio and recording in general. It's too hard and too expensive to not be humbled by it.


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Triple7

Got some new HS8's figured I'd post an updated pic.





I will be posting a proper NGD as well, since I got some other great toys with them.


----------



## BenSolace

Triple7 said:


> Got some new HS8's figured I'd post an updated pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be posting a proper NGD as well, since I got some other great toys with them.



Very similar setup to mine (Yams, Axe II, iMac)! Miss my VHT 2/50/2 a little bit though!


----------



## Triple7

Awesome dude, that's some reliable equipment right there. 

Yea I don't think I'll ever part ways with the VHT, it's such a sick power amp. I also have a Mesa Simulclass 2:90 that I don't use.


----------



## Beachbum4894

New desk and setup! I still need monitor stands...


----------



## Flemmigan

Awesome studios in here as usual! I'm still rockin the bedroom studio setup for now, but moved into a bigger apartment a few months ago. Finally got a setup with a workflow I like.




Guitars and stack.




Main guitar recording area.




Guitar pedalboard, in stereo for biamping




The snoof




Mixer and POD X3, PreSonus TubePre v2




My desk, which looks a lot like a control console for a giant mech or some shi.




Third monitor. For, uh... workflow. And occasionally dem VIDJA GAMES




Which stay over here with the coffee maker (crucial), books, binders, drills, handsaws, lumber, bits of string, etc.


----------



## Fiction

snoof is crucial


----------



## Tisca

Triple7 said:


> Got some new HS8's figured I'd post an updated pic.
> 
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn78/Galvatron37/photo_zpsc23da84c.jpg
> 
> I will be posting a proper NGD as well, since I got some other great toys with them.



How do the HS8's sound on lower volumes? Same? I listened to them in store but forgot to test on neighbor friendly volumes.


----------



## Triple7

Tisca said:


> How do the HS8's sound on lower volumes? Same? I listened to them in store but forgot to test on neighbor friendly volumes.



They sound great at both low and high volume. I'm extremely happy that I picked these out. It was hard to choose between these and the Event 20/20s, but the HS8s are a great set of monitors.


----------



## Triple7

Loving the posters Flemmigan, I'm a huge post metal fan myself.


----------



## Flemmigan

Triple7 said:


> Loving the posters Flemmigan, I'm a huge post metal fan myself.



Thanks man. So pissed my Intronaut silk screen print got rainwater on it while I was moving (it was in the trunk and some water dripped in, luckily the inks didn't stain too much but the right side ruffled a bit. Here's a better view of them and the other Neurosis silk screen print on the wall.


----------



## Triple7

Haha, I was actually listening to Intronaut while I was looking at your studio pictures.


----------



## taysil11

basic setup i started a few months ago when i got finally got a job. all based on the presonus firestudio. i got a pair of yamaha HS50Ms (sound great) and i have a livewire power conditioner it all goes through. pretty simple, but effective!


----------



## Flemmigan

taysil11 said:


> View attachment 36293
> 
> 
> basic setup i started a few months ago when i got finally got a job. all based on the presonus firestudio. i got a pair of yamaha HS50Ms (sound great) and i have a livewire power conditioner it all goes through. pretty simple, but effective!



Looking good so far! You got all your essentials, and you got good quality stuff in the first place. How are you liking the FireStudio? I'm sick of my M-Audio Profire ( which is pretty similar to the FS Project but it has some annoying peculiarities---all but two inputs on rear, breakout cable for SPDIF and MIDI, effing awful driver support) and I was looking into the FireStudio as a replacement. I have a PreSonus tube pre which I love so I'm thinking about giving one of their interfaces a shot. I might even simplify to the FireStudio Mobile. How's it working for you so far?


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

currently turning half of the garage into a legit studio.





soundproofed control room where the stage is. with window on the right wall facing into a live room. the structure on the left is going to be a soundproofed vocal booth with a window into it. the wall your looking at in the very front is the wall seperating the control room/booth from the rest of our jam room.
more pics coming soon


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

gonna look like this


----------



## PirateCrab

Literally rocking the most bedroom of all bedroom setups. Ah well. GOT DAT CHINESE MEOW CAT FOR SUPER LOW CHUGGING MEOWS.


----------



## elnyrb10

METAL_WIZARD said:


> gonna look like this



can't wait to see the finished product dude


----------



## Solodini

PirateCrab said:


> Literally rocking the most bedroom of all bedroom setups. Ah well. GOT DAT CHINESE MEOW CAT FOR SUPER LOW CHUGGING MEOWS.



Could do with a duster for dem soft, clean toanz. And to make the place less dusty.


----------



## taysil11

Flemmigan said:


> Looking good so far! You got all your essentials, and you got good quality stuff in the first place. How are you liking the FireStudio? I'm sick of my M-Audio Profire ( which is pretty similar to the FS Project but it has some annoying peculiarities---all but two inputs on rear, breakout cable for SPDIF and MIDI, effing awful driver support) and I was looking into the FireStudio as a replacement. I have a PreSonus tube pre which I love so I'm thinking about giving one of their interfaces a shot. I might even simplify to the FireStudio Mobile. How's it working for you so far?



thanks man! much appreciated. i would definitely recommend it as a versatile mid-level piece of hardware. the on-board preamps are a bit lacking, but i couldn't ask for something better for the price ($400). you could experiment with putting your tube pres up in front of it, that could be pretty sweet. the firestudio mobile could be pretty sick too if you only need the two inputs!

i had a few driver issues on startup, but after some lengthly research i found what worked for my computer. i totally dig it though! you can get some pretty clean vox/bass/guitars out of it. i did everything in my band with it (link in signature) minus the drums if you want a little demo.


----------



## Flemmigan

taysil11 said:


> thanks man! much appreciated. i would definitely recommend it as a versatile mid-level piece of hardware. the on-board preamps are a bit lacking, but i couldn't ask for something better for the price ($400). you could experiment with putting your tube pres up in front of it, that could be pretty sweet. the firestudio mobile could be pretty sick too if you only need the two inputs!
> 
> i had a few driver issues on startup, but after some lengthly research i found what worked for my computer. i totally dig it though! you can get some pretty clean vox/bass/guitars out of it. i did everything in my band with it (link in signature) minus the drums if you want a little demo.



Thanks for the info! I rarely use more than one input at a time, so I'm thinking using the tube pre into the interface could work pretty well. The FireStudio Project is definitely on the top of my list for a new interface. Now I just have to fight that nagging urge to go and get it ASAP. Best to make do with what I have for now. By the way, I checked out the EP on your SoundCloud and really dig your band! The production sounds really good, and, more importantly, the music is sick!


----------



## taysil11

Flemmigan said:


> Thanks for the info! I rarely use more than one input at a time, so I'm thinking using the tube pre into the interface could work pretty well. The FireStudio Project is definitely on the top of my list for a new interface. Now I just have to fight that nagging urge to go and get it ASAP. Best to make do with what I have for now. By the way, I checked out the EP on your SoundCloud and really dig your band! The production sounds really good, and, more importantly, the music is sick!



i know what you mean, man. once you find something that seems like it would be the best fit, every day feels like that's exactly what you're missing, hahaha. i hope it works out for you if you grab it! 

hey thanks man! much appreciated!


----------



## Beachbum4894

Latest Setup! Built a pull out tray for the MIDI keyboard, got a new keyboard and mouse set with a ton of great DAW compatible shortcuts, USB hub for all my USB devices (cause 3 is just not enough) and built an upper shelf for the monitor and laptop screens. Think I'll be sticking with this one for awhile


----------



## Sam MJ

METAL_WIZARD said:


> gonna look like this
> http://s247.photobucket.com/user/ijimbo/media/audiolab.jpg.html


What are the dimensions of each room? The control room looks kind of small to me and that might be a problem if you want to have good acoustics. I hope you've done your research or are working with a designer!


----------



## KwameDude

First post here!
But here is my current setup. nothing crazy.
Hp Omni 120 all in one desk top
Pod Studio Ux2
Mackie Mr5mk2 Monitors
Shure Sm7b (not in photo)
Audio Technica At2020
I no longer have the m-audio av30s

As for guitars I have:
Agile Septor 727
Esp Ltd H-330nt 
Douglas Spad 
Squire Vintage Modified jazz bass

but this setup wont look like this much longer, moving into a new studio space within the next month and getting $7k in upgrades by the end of the year


----------



## Tirmu

Here's my main desk, some of the stuff is out of the picture but this is where the magic happens


----------



## Beachbum4894

Tirmu said:


> Here's my main desk, some of the stuff is out of the picture but this is where the magic happens



Wow what i would give for a space like that! Awesome lighting, very clean!


----------



## JohnIce

Tirmu said:


> Here's my main desk, some of the stuff is out of the picture but this is where the magic happens



Love the way that looks, but that desk has got to be a bitch to keep that shiny though


----------



## Ben.Last

Tirmu said:


> Here's my main desk, some of the stuff is out of the picture but this is where the magic happens



What desk is that?


----------



## redskyharbor

Just my observation... I see masses of wonderful and expensive gear being run through less than average monitors in a lot of cases, which is pretty much the one area where you can't afford to skimp if you're serious about recording. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of these setups and most of them are far superior to my own but I don't understand how what I think is the most crucial part of the signal chain takes less priority over things like Axe-Fx's and fancy expensive guitars. I mean what's the point in spending the money on it if you're not going to be able to use it to it's full potential? 


I can see the negative rep coming already.


----------



## Ben.Last

redskyharbor said:


> Just my observation... I see masses of wonderful and expensive gear being run through less than average monitors in a lot of cases, which is pretty much the one area where you can't afford to skimp if you're serious about recording. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of these setups and most of them are far superior to my own but I don't understand how what I think is the most crucial part of the signal chain takes less priority over things like Axe-Fx's and fancy expensive guitars. I mean what's the point in spending the money on it if you're not going to be able to use it to it's full potential?
> 
> 
> I can see the negative rep coming already.



I'm going to go out on a limb and say that, since there's a lot of bedroom studios in here, a lot of people are dealing with spaces that are less than acoustically ideal anyway and b) doing a good chunk of their work on headphones because of that fact.


----------



## Fiction

I wouldn't call guitars/axe fx less essential than monitors, people tour with them as well, monitors stay at home, they're probably not doing professional mixes anyways, just demoing and getting down ideas.


----------



## thraxil

Ben.Last said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that, since there's a lot of bedroom studios in here, a lot of people are dealing with spaces that are less than acoustically ideal anyway and b) doing a good chunk of their work on headphones because of that fact.



That's certainly my situation. I recently picked up some JBL LSR308's, which are decent but intro level monitors. My room isn't terrible acoustically, but realistically, it's a bedroom in an apartment in NYC. I rent, so I can't really even do any hardcore treatment. If I spent thousands of dollars on high end monitors, I'd feel like I was wasting them. Even the 308's are probably overkill.

I have other high end gear though (not an Axe-Fx yet, but soon...) and don't feel bad about it. A lot of it is about enabling creativity by removing impediments and putting the tones I want right at my fingertips (easy playing guitars, amps/modellers/pedals/software). To me, that's a big part of the point of having a home studio. I want to be able to write and record demos with maximum convenience. If the input signal chain is clean and I capture a DI of a good performance, I can always take that to a proper studio and re-amp and mix on pro gear. So my monitors don't need to be perfect; they just need to give me clear enough feedback as I'm playing that I can track properly.


----------



## Tirmu

Ben.Last said:


> What desk is that?



It's the Galant desk from Ikea with the A-legs 

- Tiko


----------



## Tirmu

redskyharbor said:


> Just my observation... I see masses of wonderful and expensive gear being run through less than average monitors in a lot of cases, which is pretty much the one area where you can't afford to skimp if you're serious about recording. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of these setups and most of them are far superior to my own but I don't understand how what I think is the most crucial part of the signal chain takes less priority over things like Axe-Fx's and fancy expensive guitars. I mean what's the point in spending the money on it if you're not going to be able to use it to it's full potential?
> 
> 
> I can see the negative rep coming already.



I know what you're saying. I've seen many pics of home studios we're people have nice outboard and all and then a pair of Rokit's... makes me feel sad

And then there's the ones that have decent monitors placed like shit!


----------



## flint757

My intention was to get better monitors for myself recently, as I have Rokits RP8 G2's, but my living space is temporary and as such I don't intend on putting anymore room treatment up. If I move it may not fit or work and I don't feel like wasting the money. When I move into a more permanent setup I'll probably make more traps and buy better monitors, but currently the ROI is too low. I can easily afford it, just not worth it atm. That being said, they sound awesome and translate well enough for me, especially since I've put up some foam and huge corner bass traps up. 

So no reason for you to feel sad.  

I too have seen quite a few poorly placed monitors in this thread though, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Most people just don't have a space conducive to perfect monitor placement.


----------



## Beachbum4894

Tirmu said:


> Here's my main desk, some of the stuff is out of the picture but this is where the magic happens


Where can I get lamps like those you got in the corners??? Really like the vibe and colors they give off


----------



## Given To Fly

flint757 said:


> I too have seen quite a few poorly placed monitors in this thread though, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Most people just don't have a space conducive to perfect monitor placement.



You mean your space isn't a perfect rectangle with no doors or windows like on all the acoustic treatment websites?!


----------



## General_Jaja

Beachbum4894 said:


> Where can I get lamps like those you got in the corners??? Really like the vibe and colors they give off



Not sure if this is the same lamp but it looks similar

MAGNARP Floor lamp - IKEA

All I have found at the moment  Amazing home studio by the way


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Awesome space Tirmu! I would love to make some music with a setup like that. Here's my humble space in my new apartment.






I like it because I can switch being playing along to tracks through the monitors, or switch to the output through the Matrix and into my Port City cabinet.


----------



## redwng1




----------



## Beachbum4894

Nice setup redwng1! But honestly looks kinda cramped, if it was mine I'd spread those larger monitors out farther on the stands, if the room permits.


----------



## redwng1

Beachbum4894 said:


> Nice setup redwng1! But honestly looks kinda cramped, if it was mine I'd spread those larger monitors out farther on the stands, if the room permits.



I totally would if I could. If you notice, the left Monitor is right at the edge of the door, so I would be hard pressed to move it out any further for fear of running into it. Looking for a bigger house so I can have a music room


----------



## Beachbum4894

redwng1 said:


> I totally would if I could. If you notice, the left Monitor is right at the edge of the door, so I would be hard pressed to move it out any further for fear of running into it. Looking for a bigger house so I can have a music room


 Is there maybe a better spot in the room for the whole setup?


----------



## redwng1

Beachbum4894 said:


> Is there maybe a better spot in the room for the whole setup?


I wish, I only get to use half that room as it is my daughters room when she comes over on the weekends...that is why I am on the look out for a bigger house. Just hesitant to sell right now with this market. 

So I make due with the space I have.


----------



## Eclipse

General_Jaja said:


> Not sure if this is the same lamp but it looks similar
> 
> MAGNARP Floor lamp - IKEA
> 
> All I have found at the moment  Amazing home studio by the way



My wallet likes you're suggestion.


----------



## Beachbum4894

tristanroyster said:


> My wallet likes you're suggestion.


Yeah, I know, I'm gonna have to grab some of those. They look awesome in that studio


----------



## Tirmu

General_Jaja said:


> Not sure if this is the same lamp but it looks similar
> 
> MAGNARP Floor lamp - IKEA
> 
> All I have found at the moment  Amazing home studio by the way



Yeah, these are the exact lamps I have!
I just finished building a slide-out platform for the Kurz too


----------



## MatrixClaw

Had to buy a side car rack, since my desktop rack can no longer support all the preamps I have...












Need to get the casters for it now, that thing is a bitch to move, and it's not even fully loaded yet!

P.S. Sellin the ISA 428 MKI to pay for tuition next semester, if anyone's interested. Would make a lovely Christmas gift to yourself


----------



## Eclipse

My humble setup thus far includes:
Studio RTA Producer Station (the desk!)
Axe-Fx II
Pair of KRK Rokit 8 G2 Monitors
Samsung TV Monitor
Custom built computer!
There is an iPad on the desk too haha.
Also some pedals and stuffs!
















My two favorite guitars I currently own. Top one is my Schecter Hellraiser C7 with EMG 707's. 

On the bottom we have a pretty cool Gibson Les Paul. It's quite the axe!


----------



## KwameDude

tristanroyster said:


> My humble setup thus far includes:
> Studio RTA Producer Station (the desk!)
> Axe-Fx II
> Pair of KRK Rokit 8 G2 Monitors
> Samsung TV Monitor
> Custom built computer!
> There is an iPad on the desk too haha.
> Also some pedals and stuffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two favorite guitars I currently own. Top one is my Schecter Hellraiser C7 with EMG 707's.
> 
> On the bottom we have a pretty cool Gibson Les Paul. It's quite the axe!



awesome looking set up! what size is that tv?


----------



## Eclipse

KwameDude said:


> awesome looking set up! what size is that tv?



It is a 32 inch LED TV.


----------



## Beachbum4894

Relocated recently and ended up with an even bigger better setup. New 32" TV for my main monitor and an awesome view right behind it


----------



## NickLAudio

Here's my workstation...

.




.




.


----------



## youngmanblues

this is my homestudio, i'm about to move to the basement to have my own independent room and that one i'm going to treat acousticly and i'm going to build a patchbay in the wall to my tracking room there
more pics of that will be up asap!

gear:
behringer mx8000
pod hd pro
behringer patchbay
focusrite liquid 56
krk rokit 5

mics:
Shure sm57
shure sm7b
tbone sc600

next purchase:
shure drum mic set


----------



## metalmonster

Guys, i have a question for you : i have this M-audio 88 key controller keyboard, but it's only 4" wide (and 88 keys long), so it does not really fits on my X-shaped keyboard stand ... it's not stable, it looks sleazy, i hate it that way, so bad i just put my keyboard against the wall, waiting for me to find a good-looking, cheap, and space-saving solution for it. 

So here's my question : what would be a good way to hold a long-but-not-wide keyboard, other than these crappy "stage" stands ? my desk consists of a pretty stylish "basic ikea wooden table" , and i want to be able to put my legs underneath it while putting the KB in front of the "desk" ! i was thinking adjustable-height bar stools , but that is expensive ...



Off-topic : 

as for the monitor talk : my studio is actually next to my kitchen, and i plan a lot more on decent headphones (can't decide between beyerdynamic DT990 which i adore the looks but don't know much about/very expensive or other ones. I know i dislike the AKGs because the "hey look at my golden AKG" makes me feel they're not for me, as i prefer much sober-looking gear, and i know "cool looks" "high-end" "lasts for decades" and "70 bucks for headphones" aren't to put in the same sentence. )


----------



## NickLAudio

metalmonster said:


> Guys, i have a question for you : i have this M-audio 88 key controller keyboard, but it's only 4" wide (and 88 keys long), so it does not really fits on my X-shaped keyboard stand ... it's not stable, it looks sleazy, i hate it that way, so bad i just put my keyboard against the wall, waiting for me to find a good-looking, cheap, and space-saving solution for it.
> 
> So here's my question : what would be a good way to hold a long-but-not-wide keyboard, other than these crappy "stage" stands ? my desk consists of a pretty stylish "basic ikea wooden table" , and i want to be able to put my legs underneath it while putting the KB in front of the "desk" ! i was thinking adjustable-height bar stools , but that is expensive ...
> 
> 
> 
> Off-topic :
> 
> as for the monitor talk : my studio is actually next to my kitchen, and i plan a lot more on decent headphones (can't decide between beyerdynamic DT990 which i adore the looks but don't know much about/very expensive or other ones. I know i dislike the AKGs because the "hey look at my golden AKG" makes me feel they're not for me, as i prefer much sober-looking gear, and i know "cool looks" "high-end" "lasts for decades" and "70 bucks for headphones" aren't to put in the same sentence. )



I had the same problem with my M-Audio keyboard. Wasn't heavy enough to sit flush on my "x-stand". It just sat there all tilted and would knock over with the slightest push. I prefer the keyboard right in front of me so I put it on my table above the computer keyboard shown in my pics above. If you have the room to do so I suggest doing it like that. If not you can always find some scrap wood and make your own stand for extremely cheap. Paint it black or something ya know lol.

As for headphones.

If you plan on using them for mixing I highly advise not to. Tracking/recording with them is perfectly fine, but you just don't get the full spectrum of what's going on in your mix with them on when you mix. If noise is really a problem and you NEED to mix with headphones on, don't be surprised when your mix sounds completely different on speakers. That is because you made mixing decisions based on what you heard in the headphones and not what was really going on in the mix. Studio monitors are your friend here.

That being said...you can find a bunch of headphones suited for recording/tracking around $50, sometimes cheaper, that will be crystal clear and help you get basic levels. Price and brand really aren't important unless you're a super audiophile geek or something lol.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## flint757

That's not true if you buy good headphones. In fact it'd be more accurate than speakers as you don't introduce bass nodes, standing waves, slap back, echo, noise cancellation, etc. that is present in most home studios without proper room treatment (to varying degrees). Personally I think with good headphones you can get an even better idea on how the sounds are laid out in the audio spectrum. My AKG Q701 headphones ,~$250, sound just as accurate and good as my KRK RP8 G2's in my semi-treated room.

If it wasn't treated or my room was oriented a different way the headphones would sound better than my studio monitors.


----------



## Ben.Last

Mixing on headphones (or monitors or anything else for that matter) is fine as long as you take the time to learn the sonic qualities of what it is you're mixing on. If you know what a good mix sounds like on your headphones, you're off to a good start. If you mix on your headphones, then take that mix and listen to it on other sources (other speakers, car, etc.) then you're golden.

I'd trust a mix from someone that used headphones but knows their equipment and checks their mixes on other stuff over someone that's mixing on high end monitors but doesn't have either of those other qualifiers any day.


----------



## NickLAudio

^Yes. If you mix on headphones, checking other playback systems for mistakes is key. Flint757, those 701s are really great sounding for mixing. Very accurate compared to others and they don't "hype" up the sound.


----------



## metalmonster

> I had the same problem with my M-Audio keyboard. Wasn't heavy enough to sit flush on my "x-stand". It just sat there all tilted and would knock over with the slightest push. I prefer the keyboard right in front of me so I put it on my table above the computer keyboard shown in my pics above. If you have the room to do so I suggest doing it like that. If not you can always find some scrap wood and make your own stand for extremely cheap. Paint it black or something ya know lol.


Yeah, that's exactly my problem ... well, as a laptop user, it makes things complicated, since i use the laptop's keyboard ... so ... i don't know. cool studio btw. 

I believe i can fix something with wood, tons and tons of glue, screws and a lil' paint, yeah 

well for the headphones, i already got some superlux ones that aren't too crappy... and supercheap. I'll just read a lot of technical information on these and figure out this. Though i'm already sold to the beyerdynamic, because they look comfy, and they seem to be pretty decent for studio-ish headphone.

Though i plain know i'll need monitors anyway. I need both actually, but that's so much money to spend


----------



## 4Eyes

all of my recordings on my SC were mixed on headphones (ultrasone pro2900). I believe that learning to listen how good mix sounds on your headphones, checking it on other audio sources and knowing what and how to do it are sonic keys for getting good results with headphones.

I think that with headphones you have to rely more on the visual meters as you would do when mixing on monitors, but as far as you can get good results nobody will care.


----------



## metalmonster

> n fact it'd be more accurate than speakers as you don't introduce bass nodes, standing waves, slap back, echo, noise cancellation, etc. that is present in most home studios without proper room treatment (to varying degrees)



I have this book, "guerilla home studio" that says the exact same thing (book that i recommend to any person who has to work with old/weird gear in non-treated spaces). 

I really had put some thought into this, i think i'll go for very good headphones, but good monitors are needed (and i'll get them), but i have to keep their size/power down, since i have not much room, and since my acoustics just plain stink. 



> ultrasone pro2900


 woah ! 


> I believe that learning to listen how good mix sounds on your headphones, checking it on other audio sources and knowing what and how to do it are sonic keys for getting good results with headphones.


 the more i learn about recording and making music in general, the more i approach this kind of conclusions : you have to listen to your gear and know it well, and get a lot of knowledge on the topic. And yeah, listen to your mix in a variety of systems. 



> as far as you can get good results nobody will care.


 This statement is so true. For instance, POD or "real" amp, nobody cares if it sounds good. Or if you used that software or another, a mac or PC ... as long as the results are here. I believe it's all down to good ol' practise. 

Anyway, thank you all for the answers and opinions  I'm off for some coffee now, someone wants a cup ?


----------



## KwameDude

got a few new things and a few things on the way

I've switched rooms since my first post

but the additions are:
32" HDTV
Ibanez Rg8






Other guitars:
Esp Ltd H330nt 
Douglas Spad (in the process of re finishing it)
Ibanez Rg7321 (also in the process of refinishing it)
Random flea market acoustic





As of just a few moments ago I ordered a new desk,monitor stands and a new interface (focusrite scarlett 18i20) and a few other small things. I'll post another update once the new stuff arrives


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here's my setup. I have the drums mic'd differently now and there are more cymbals as well. The guitar cabinets and heads are off to the right (have to track down a pic, but you can see some in the drum overhead shot) and in a closet as well. I'm running PreSonus Firewire 10x10 for now for multi tracking the drums.. I'd like to get another one for when there are enough people together to record live. Yamaha HS-8 Monitors for sound, which I love! There's a lot of time and money in here and it doesn't really show, haha. I don't know how those big studios find time for all the shit that has to be done. 











Here I am hard at work as pictured by my wife.







Edit : here's some cabinets, don't know where the heads are in this shot.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Finally getting my studio set up after a move! Still needs a few things (Next step is paint, then some acoustic treatment) but so far I'm liking this setup a lot more then my last one. Room is almost twice as big!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I changed mine a bit and it's actually a tad different from what's in the pic now as well. The AxeFX is now a Kemper and the monitors have been moved (soon to be wall mounted)






As you guys can see, my keyboard IS my desk... Do you all know of a decent clip on keyboard I could mount to the bottom of this bad boy so I can slide the computer keyboard under the musical one when not in use? Right now I just have it on the floor next to the CPU and I pick it up and lay it across the musical keyboard to type... 

I already know of a few decent mouse pad mounts I can use... I'd prefer that the mouse pad be mounted a bit higher on the right above the [musical] keyboard speakers.


----------



## NickLAudio

Konfyouzd said:


> I changed mine a bit and it's actually a tad different from what's in the pic now as well. The AxeFX is now a Kemper and the monitors have been moved (soon to be wall mounted)
> 
> As you guys can see, my keyboard IS my desk... Do you all know of a decent clip on keyboard I could mount to the bottom of this bad boy so I can slide the computer keyboard under the musical one when not in use? Right now I just have it on the floor next to the CPU and I pick it up and lay it across the musical keyboard to type...
> 
> I already know of a few decent mouse pad mounts I can use... I'd prefer that the mouse pad be mounted a bit higher on the right above the [musical] keyboard speakers.



I dig the setup man! If you type in "sliding keyboard tray" in google, there are tons of them. Anywhere from $10-$50 and above.


----------



## mnemonic

I got some wall hangers for christmas. So damn convenient. Clean looking too. 






One I find a better place for the bass, I'll be able to turn my radiator back on, yay.


----------



## Syriel

My current setup :
Desk





iMac 2010
Logic Pro X
Behringer Xenyx Control 1 USB
M-Audio AV30
M-Audio KeyStudio
Canare Cables
Red bird and Asuka Langley in bikini for the toans.

The guitars ( minus a Yamaha Acoustic )





Ibanez RGD2127z
GrassRoots G-T-80BD Tetsuya Model
Carvin HH2X Allan Holdsworth Model

And it's missing a picture of the Pod HD 500 which is placed underneath desk. Not much, but it's getting there.

The Pod will be replaced by an Axe FX II soon, and probably gonna add a pair of Event 2030s. I also need a bunch of VSTs, and may switch to Pro Tools as our school uses it.


----------



## Stephen

Here is my old Music Room, was technically the living room at the time but I sort of took over hahaha/






But here is the current one now...






All the amps and stuff are at the back of me now though. My flatmate moved out so thought I'd make use of his room, now I have a living room again


----------



## themightybenja

Hey guys,

I've been using guitar pro for years to jot down my ideas, but it's time to start recording for real. I'm a total nube with recording and the like, and I'm a poor college kid so I'm looking for the most bang for your buck product, for PC. Advice much appreciated. I couldn't find a discussion regarding this question specifically so if you guys know where this discussion has taken place, please redirect me. 

My Gear:

-Ibanez 8 string RGIR28FEBK. That is, it's an Ibanez 8 string with EMGs. 
-PRS se Paul Allender (bought it for the EMGs, not cuz I'm a fan of Allender) 
-A small, old, VOX amp which is starting to wear down a bit
-Digitech rp255 effect pedal
-A beat up old keyboard which I hope to extract from my parents' attic soon. 
-Years of music theory, seasoned and honed ears, and enough motivation to choke a horse! 

-Cheers


----------



## Given To Fly

Stephen said:


> But here is the current one now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the amps and stuff are at the back of me now though. My flatmate moved out so thought I'd make use of his room, now I have a living room again



What studio monitors are those? I want to say Yamaha's and Adam's of some variety. Actually, you might as well just list everything in your recording setup.


----------



## Aris_T

Given To Fly said:


> What studio monitors are those? I want to say Yamaha's and Adam's of some variety. Actually, you might as well just list everything in your recording setup.



Looks like yamaha ns10 and tannoy 800 (not sure about the exact model). 

+1 on listing the setup!


----------



## Stephen

Yea, Yamaha NS-10M's and Tannoy System 800A's (Actually my bassists).

21.5" iMac - 2.7GHz Intel Core i5 with 16GB Memory
Avid/Digidesign Mbox 2 Pro (Needs replacing to be fair)
HH SR900 Power Amp (For the NS-10M's)
Kemper

Thats about it really, the other stuff in the photo is not really being used in any way and is just there for storage such as the RJM RG16, Pod XT Pro and some other power amp.

Mixer is only being used so I can switch between monitors easily and so I can listen to music from my ipod without having to boot up the computer if I need to haha.


----------



## metalmonster

@themightybenja : toneport UX1, headphones, perhaps a small-ish midi keyboard. Komplete Elements, Drum'mica!, Reaper and welcome in the business. 

Okay, i am describing my base rig, that i'm uprgrading once in a while. Starting by re-finishing my 1991 ibby (which was, once, a very nice guitar. Just have to bring it back to life, lots of de-rusting, rewiring and a coat of charcoal grey) so i can sell my deluxe player strat to pay for studio gear


----------



## Given To Fly

Stephen said:


> Yea, Yamaha NS-10M's and Tannoy System 800A's (Actually my bassists).
> 
> 21.5" iMac - 2.7GHz Intel Core i5 with 16GB Memory
> Avid/Digidesign Mbox 2 Pro (Needs replacing to be fair)
> HH SR900 Power Amp (For the NS-10M's)
> Kemper
> 
> Thats about it really, the other stuff in the photo is not really being used in any way and is just there for storage such as the RJM RG16, Pod XT Pro and some other power amp.
> 
> Mixer is only being used so I can switch between monitors easily and so I can listen to music from my ipod without having to boot up the computer if I need to haha.



I judge studio monitors solely off of appearance and the Tannoy's look like they sound awesome!  Same with acoustic treatment, if it isn't a crazy looking diffuser, it doesn't work...


----------



## Solodini

themightybenja said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been using guitar pro for years to jot down my ideas, but it's time to start recording for real. I'm a total nube with recording and the like, and I'm a poor college kid so I'm looking for the most bang for your buck product, for PC. Advice much appreciated. I couldn't find a discussion regarding this question specifically so if you guys know where this discussion has taken place, please redirect me.
> 
> My Gear:
> 
> -Ibanez 8 string RGIR28FEBK. That is, it's an Ibanez 8 string with EMGs.
> -PRS se Paul Allender (bought it for the EMGs, not cuz I'm a fan of Allender)
> -A small, old, VOX amp which is starting to wear down a bit
> -Digitech rp255 effect pedal
> -A beat up old keyboard which I hope to extract from my parents' attic soon.
> -Years of music theory, seasoned and honed ears, and enough motivation to choke a horse!
> 
> -Cheers



Alesis io26 is great.


----------



## NickLAudio

Got rid of some stuff, got a new 23" monitor, put some studio foam on the walls, and also got a spankin' new Ibanez Iron Label RGIR. Absolutely love this thing, the neck is soooo fast. EMG 81 bridge, 60 neck comes stock and the tone is amazing.

.




.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

^ nice setup man


----------



## Triple7

My wonderful fiance got me a new desk for Christmas.


----------



## metalmonster

Such a nice gift ! Looks a lot like the producer station by studioRTA. is it one ?


----------



## Muzakman

NickLAudio said:


> Got rid of some stuff, got a new 23" monitor, put some studio foam on the walls, and also got a spankin' new Ibanez Iron Label RGIR. Absolutely love this thing, the neck is soooo fast. EMG 81 bridge, 60 neck comes stock and the tone is amazing.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



A negative person would say: "man that looks cramped..."
I would say... It looks super cozy! There's a lot of love in that room..


----------



## Triple7

metalmonster said:


> Such a nice gift ! Looks a lot like the producer station by studioRTA. is it one ?



Yes it is! 

She spoiled me for sure.


----------



## NickLAudio

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> ^ nice setup man





Muzakman said:


> A negative person would say: "man that looks cramped..."
> I would say... It looks super cozy! There's a lot of love in that room..



Thanks guys! And yea I was not too thrilled about having to move my gear into this little corner. It's tight but it works extremely well and sounds good. The wide angle lens on the GoPro makes the space look smaller too. Can't wait to have my own dedicated room for recording and mixing again.


----------



## Fretless

Triple7 said:


> My wonderful fiance got me a new desk for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I use the same one!


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Just finished moving into my new place, and literally just picked up this new piano. It's a Casio CDP-120 88 key digital piano, fully weighted keys, and it was the last piece I needed to finish my new studio setup:










Also just recently acquired the vocal setup, with the mic and Focusrite Scarlett. Sounds badass, and now I have all the tools I need to make any kind of music I want.


----------



## metalmonster

> Yes it is!
> 
> She spoiled me for sure.


 what do you think about build quality, ease-of-use, weight... et caetera?


----------



## Triple7

metalmonster said:


> what do you think about build quality, ease-of-use, weight... et caetera?



I love it man. For the price it can't be beat. The quality is great, and it only took me about an hour and a half to put together. Over all I think it's a great desk for a home recording setup, plenty of space to fit all of your gear and then some.


----------



## metalmonster

Nice ... i think i'm now saving for one more thing (that will structure my home studio, though).


----------



## thraxil

metalmonster said:


> what do you think about build quality, ease-of-use, weight... et caetera?



I have one as well and have had it for a couple years now, so I've got some input.

Quality is good. It's extremely solid. If New York ever gets a real earthquake, I know what I'm taking shelter under. As a corollary, it's extremely heavy. Think very carefully about where you are putting it; it's too wide to fit through most doors without taking it apart, so moving it can be a nightmare.

There's a lot of room for rack gear, but they made the silly mistake of putting metal walls around the back on the bottom. So accessing the back of your equipment on either of the bottom sections involves crawling under the desk and twisting around like a pretzel, probably with a flashlight in your teeth. Make sure you stretch properly beforehand.

All in all, mine serves me well and I'll be keeping it for a long time (unless I move, then whoever rents my place next can have it), but if I was in the market again, I'd probably go with a simpler desk and some nice modular rack furniture that could sit on top of it or roll under it.


----------



## TimGibIbz

this is my studio set up. its just the basics but that really all you need.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I thought I posted my studio in here already, but upon further review it appears that I did not. 
Well we just rearranged it, so this is a good opportunity I suppose.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I upgraded my recording/mixing desk. 

Setup:

-Assembled PC, Intel i5 3.00 GHz, 8Gb RAM, win7
-HKC 22" monitor
-Cockos Reaper 4.4 (Imperial theme)
-Toontrack Metal Machine EZX
-M-Audio AV40 
-Presonus Audiobox USB
-Line 6 Pod HD Pro
-T-bone SC1100 microphone
-some pedals (not pictured)
-Korg Nanokontrol II
-Behringer HA400 headphone pre
-Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro
-LED strip


----------



## Taylord

Not a great shot, but here's my setup as of late. Double monitors make working so much easier.


----------



## greglecompte

update got another HDIO this one 16x16 analog also got a Safire pro 40



greglecompte said:


> studio update got an ssl nucleus for 1500 the other day
> 
> 
> IMG_0009_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0008_2 by gregLecompte2, on Flickr


----------



## DropTheSun

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mediumplayer/djentastic-mix-test[/SC]

This is my home setup.


----------



## greglecompte

oh yea and heres some recent work https://soundcloud.com/lecomptech-studios


----------



## Nitrobattery

Simple, but it does the trick


----------



## frogman81

Here's mine with new iMac and rug additions


----------



## Bigredjm15

Triple7 said:


> My wonderful fiance got me a new desk for Christmas.


 Wild, my fiance got me the same desk for my birthday... Are you... are you me?!  It's a fantastic desk, heavy for sure though


----------



## rectifryer

Haha everyone here has home studios better than most local studios.


----------



## Don Vito

frogman81 said:


> Here's mine with new iMac and rug additions


Love your HIM flags


----------



## JEngelking

frogman81 said:


> Here's mine with new iMac and rug additions



That looks so cozy, awesome setup.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

This is my little 'recording studio' setup.
It's pretty small but it kinda works for me. =)
There's still allot of gear to come.




Hey look, a mic! On Sevenstring.org! NO WAY! 




You can see what's made with this equipment at: https://soundcloud.com/mitchell-burgess

=D


----------



## Stijnson

Added some furniture and connected my TV to the laptop since I never watch any normal TV anyway. My setup is now a Little bit more functional and cosy too! 

Samsung Laptop AMD A-8 4500 with 8 Gb of Ram.
Terrible Samsung TV from the neolithic age
POD HD500
M-Audio Bx5's D2 Monitors
Reaper
Ez-Drummer with Metal Machine expansion
Ez-Mix (for rough mixes)
Multiple VSts (Lepou, TSE etc)
Hidden behind the guitar is an all original '77 Fender Vibro Champ. I have very little use for it and it's worth quite a bit but it was a gift from my grandad so I won't sell it to fund my AXE-fx lol

Guitars:
Main axe- Jackson MIJ SLAT3MG


----------



## JEngelking

So I don't think this topic warrants starting a new thread, and it seems like it's fairly related to this thread, so I was wondering what do you guys use for tracking headphones, i.e. for vocal tracking? I say tracking specifically rather than mixing because I have monitors I'm very happy with so I don't need headphones to use for that purpose.

I just need some headphones that are relatively inexpensive, sound decent and have a longer cord to use when I'm recording farther away from my interface. Some that sound nice and would be good for casual iPod listening and such when I'm out and about would be good too, but it's not a necessity.


----------



## C2Aye

Got my monitors up on speaker stands which beats books/other speakers. Not much other hardware to really speak of really, but I like how it's coming along (it also doubles as my gaming setup).


----------



## Ben.Last

JEngelking said:


> So I don't think this topic warrants starting a new thread, and it seems like it's fairly related to this thread, so I was wondering what do you guys use for tracking headphones, i.e. for vocal tracking? I say tracking specifically rather than mixing because I have monitors I'm very happy with so I don't need headphones to use for that purpose.
> 
> I just need some headphones that are relatively inexpensive, sound decent and have a longer cord to use when I'm recording farther away from my interface. Some that sound nice and would be good for casual iPod listening and such when I'm out and about would be good too, but it's not a necessity.



Amazon.com: TASCAM TH02-B Closed-Back Stylish Headphone, Black: Musical Instruments

I have those bookmarked for when I get to the point that I have a setup where I need separate tracking and mixing phones. They're supposed to be great for the price.


----------



## JEngelking

Ben.Last said:


> Amazon.com: TASCAM TH02-B Closed-Back Stylish Headphone, Black: Musical Instruments
> 
> I have those bookmarked for when I get to the point that I have a setup where I need separate tracking and mixing phones. They're supposed to be great for the price.



Those do look pretty great, and the reviews are largely positive and raving about their quality being close that of headphones like M50's, just to name one. Price is great too, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Luafcm

Here is our setup, I'm on my way to do some recording now. Stoked to hear how my new '84 Warlock sounds!
Studio - dannysheppard


----------



## JEngelking

Okay another question: What do you guys use for desk chairs? I'm looking for a rolling desk chair that's fairly inexpensive and that's comfier than the old dining chair I have now, and my desk has drawers on both sides so most typical rolling chairs don't slide all the way under it. 

Also, I wish the comfiest chairs didn't have arms, because I feel like they're generally really inconvenient for sitting down in them to play guitar.


----------



## Ben.Last

Amazon.com - LexMod Edge Office Chair with Mesh Back and Black Leatherette Seat - Executive Chairs


----------



## JEngelking

Ben.Last said:


> Amazon.com - LexMod Edge Office Chair with Mesh Back and Black Leatherette Seat - Executive Chairs



Awwww yiss.


----------



## Ben.Last

JEngelking said:


> Awwww yiss.



Yep. I have that one (well, the one with the fabric seat, because we have cats). I really like it.


----------



## Andromalia

Stijnson said:


> ...


I was pretty sure it was Ikea stuff and I'm now certain seeing you are from Sweden.


----------



## JEngelking

Ben.Last said:


> Yep. I have that one (well, the one with the fabric seat, because we have cats). I really like it.



Seeing that one gave me such a huge facepalm moment, I never even thought about rotating arms as an option.


----------



## ehsanimn

here's mine


----------



## PeteLaramee




----------



## Ulvhedin

^ That's so cool, I'll definitely route out spots for certain gear when I build myself a new desk.


----------



## PeteLaramee

Ulvhedin said:


> ^ That's so cool, I'll definitely route out spots for certain gear when I build myself a new desk.


Thanks. I wanted everything flush for comfort, but also so I could keep the back shelf lower. I didn't like having to look up higher to look at my monitors. The recessed keyboard is very comfortable too.


----------



## KingAenarion

^

I'm assuming that your Mackie's are your main monitors there. The Yamaha's are going to give you a distorted stereo field that far apart


----------



## PeteLaramee

KingAenarion said:


> ^
> 
> I'm assuming that your Mackie's are your main monitors there. The Yamaha's are going to give you a distorted stereo field that far apart



I cant' really decide so I go back and forth and occasionally switch their locations. I have one pair sitting farther away because I sometimes sit back farther away from the desk while monitoring and I want to keep the triangle. I think the Mackies were my faves the week I took this pic.


----------



## sakeido

A big step back from the room I had before, that's for sure... 

RME Fireface UC, Adam A5s, Torpedo Reload, EVH 5150-III 50w, Engl Invader 100, Orange, SM57, SM58, core i7-4770k comp


----------



## METALLO_UTD

Here my little funny but usefull home studio!


----------



## bobsbarricades

BurntInHell said:


> This is my Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Pro
> Macbook Pro
> Samsung Syncmaster P2450H
> Adam A7x Monitors
> Motu Traveler
> Axe-Fx Standard
> Mackie Control Universal Pro
> M-Audio Axiom 49
> AKG K271
> Logic, Superior Drummer, Komplete 6, Stylus, Omnisphere etc.
> ESP Horizon
> Framus Panthera Studio
> and...
> XBOX 360
> 
> MoPads are ordered...



that desk! where'd you find it?!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD




----------



## Pinhead

Here's my home studio I'm currently working with. It's coming together!






That keyboard is a Fantom G6, it's an awesome piece of equipment but it's so complicated and I literally have no idea how to use it. It's actually a friend's but he is storing it here for the time being. My Casio keyboard is over in the corner with my guitars.



In a perfect world, I'd have studio monitor stands already. I'll get them eventually. These are my KRK Rokit 5's and I LOVE them!


----------



## JEngelking

Pinhead said:


> Here's my home studio I'm currently working with. It's coming together!
> *pics*



Looks like a nice setup! What's that rack that the Eleven Rack is in?


----------



## Pinhead

JEngelking said:


> Looks like a nice setup! What's that rack that the Eleven Rack is in?



Thanks man! I love it. Here's a link to the rackmount, it's only $30 and doesn't feel like it's cheap - I recommend it for anyone looking for a rackmount on a budget. Just so you know though, I had to go buy some wingnuts in order to mount it in there because it doesn't come with any backings for the bolts holding it in place.
Amazon.com : OnStage RS7030 Rack Stand : Sound Component Racks And Accessories : Musical Instruments


----------



## JEngelking

Pinhead said:


> Thanks man! I love it. Here's a link to the rackmount, it's only $30 and doesn't feel like it's cheap - I recommend it for anyone looking for a rackmount on a budget. Just so you know though, I had to go buy some wingnuts in order to mount it in there because it doesn't come with any backings for the bolts holding it in place.
> Amazon.com : OnStage RS7030 Rack Stand : Sound Component Racks And Accessories : Musical Instruments



Thanks for the link! Probably gonna pick one of these up for my HD Pro and soon-to-be power conditioner so I can free up some space on my desk.


----------



## Pinhead

JEngelking said:


> Thanks for the link! Probably gonna pick one of these up for my HD Pro and soon-to-be power conditioner so I can free up some space on my desk.



Sweet. You won't be disappointed. You should've seen my desk before I got my rackmount. So cluttered, plus I was using a card table haha employee discounts saved my life.


----------



## wilch

wilch said:


> Not really a "home studio", but it's where I play guitar and zone out. Or sometimes do work.
> 
> pic 1
> 
> pic 2
> 
> pic 3




^^^old room.

Convinced my fiance to swap rooms with me. I needed/wanted more space, and she was just using this space for storage only. Took a lot of work, but I'm finally done. 

















...the cable management. 
clean cable management pic 1

clean cable management pic 2

...and what this room was like before:


----------



## Drapes

witch - is that an Ikea Desk? Any advice on monitor stands?


----------



## wilch

Drapes said:


> witch - is that an Ikea Desk? Any advice on monitor stands?



Heys, yes. It's an Ikea Galant (right corner desk with extension, and A-legs (the T-legs would've interfered with the monitor stand's feet)).

These monitor stands were cheapies off ebay. I was lucky, they're quite heavy and sturdy.


----------



## Mikeitloud

My gear has gone from all analog, to all digital...
Digi 003 factory
24" Imac, 3.05 ghz duel core, 6g ram 7200rpm HD
Mavericks, Logic Pro X, all working flawlessly


----------



## Tirmu

wilch said:


> ^^^old room.
> 
> Convinced my fiance to swap rooms with me. I needed/wanted more space, and she was just using this space for storage only. Took a lot of work, but I'm finally done.




I love how clean that looks! However, you might want to consider table stands for the Yamahas, they're way too far apart. 
Another solution would be to take the desk a bit away from the wall so the stands have room behind it


----------



## CanniballistiX

Update! New Yamaha HS8's and a Scarlett 2i2!


----------



## wilch

Tirmu said:


> I love how clean that looks! However, you might want to consider table stands for the Yamahas, they're way too far apart.
> Another solution would be to take the desk a bit away from the wall so the stands have room behind it



Thanks man, I was thinking of doing that. I do have them angled in significantly though. If I do move them in, I'll mount a pair of small shelves on top of the table for them, and will have to get some isolation foam.

I did make a small change today though. I added some acoustic foam. I found that the bass frequencies were much louder in here than my old room. It's better now.






I also thought I'd have a bit of fun:


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^ I dig it.


----------



## inflames1919

Some great studios in this thread! Ive gone for a more simple setup these days. Wanted to make it as compact as possible without affecting the quality of recordings. Sold off some stuff I wasnt using and after a long time craving one I bit the bullet and bought an Axe Fx II. Not regretting it one bit. Really is a whole new world in comparison to my Pod HD. In the future will definitely upgrade my interface and replace my monitors. Enjoy!


----------



## NickLAudio

Rearranged the room a bit...

.


----------



## crg123

I want to do a before. Right now I'm living in a super small room with no place for a desk but when I get my new apartment some time this summer I'll finally be able to have a proper set up.

This is what it looks like right now:





All the photos can be found here if you're curious: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157642485731515/

Once I get my new place I'll set up everything properly 

Right now I have my pedal board (check the flickr account for a more detailed view), my blackstar ht-5/Carvin pro bass, my JBL Monitors, Scarlett 2i2, and I use my Ultrasone Pro 900's for headphone monitoring. Macbook pro running Mavericks 2.3 GHz i7 processor with 8 gigs of RAM running reaper.


----------



## patata

wilch said:


>



This is so minimal..SO.FREAKING.MINIMAL.

I love it!


----------



## Najka

Monitors:
Munro egg 150's
Tyler acoustic DX1's
Beats audio headphones (for singer playback/ listening. not mixing)
Emotiva xpa 2 power amp 

Computer/software:
Gateway fx computer, windows 7, 32" Samsung TV
Studio one 2 pro
Ableton live 
Waves gold bundle
Omnisphere
Superior drummer, metal foundry
Oxford eq


Outboard: 
Motu 828 Mk ii interface
Focusrite platinum voice master 
Key studio M-audio
Bbe sonic maximizer
Axe fx ii
Fader port
Some electric drum kit 
Mxl condenser mic 

Guitars: 
kxk Sii-7
Jp12-7
Blackwater double ii
Ibanez rg 
Peavy grind bass


----------



## HexaneLake

My current minimalist setup. Got a rack on each side, Roland A-49, Mackies, 29" monitor, and my goliath rig.


----------



## Sebazz1998

I just got the laptop and the monitors so I thought I'd post here. It's not an axe fx and mac but its SUPER comfortable for recording and learning music. 

Lenovo Ideapad S415 Touch
Line 6 pod studio UX1
M Audio AV40s
M audio Keystation 49es
Audio Technica M-30s
Reaper
Superior 2.0
Lepou Plugins
Pod farm with Bass and Metal shop expansion
Pod XT LIVE
AND A DAMNED METRONOME


----------



## Moo

Well... this is where I record demos for my band 
(www.facebook.com/texaslocalnews)

This "home studio" is somehow constantly changing because I haven't found a satisfying compromise between "good looking", "being practical" and "good sounding" 

This is how I'm currently set up - somehow the monitors aren't positioned in a good way hence my acoustic sweet spot should be somewhere in the middle of the room, where I obviously don't sit. 

...anyways here are some pictures of it 












Interface: Focusrite Scarlett 2i4
Monitors: Presonus Eris 5
Other stuff: Kemper Profiling Amplifier, Sennheiser Diversity Receiver ew100

Guitars:
Ibanez RG370DX with a Seymour Duncan Sh-6 in bridge position
Schecter Jeff Loomis 7-String with a calibrated set of BKP Nailbombs
Ibanez Rg2228m&#8209;wh 8-String (which isn't mine )
Fender Statocaster (Made in Mexico)
Martin & Co Acoustic Guitar


----------



## JD27

The power of Ghost compels me to riff in my beat lab. Still got a few more things to add.


----------



## JEngelking

^ 

Love that guitar collection, the RDs are sweet.


----------



## Flemmigan

JD27 said:


> The power of Ghost compels me to riff in my beat lab. Still got a few more things to add.



Cool setup man, but how do you even record anything with so few guitars?  I'm a Firebird and Explorer fanboy so I'm drooling.

Your amp/rack area is slick! I've been using the SLA-2 as well as a power amp for my HD Pro, I think it's severely underrated. I'm sure the Matrix has the edge, but for about half the price, you really can't go wrong. Love the Orange 2x12!


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Not much to it, but I can finally join the ranks. 

I picked up a set of M-audio monitors on sale just recently and I set up a desk in the living room. Its so much easier to write now that I'm comfortable when I'm working, and my mixes don't sound quite so potato anymore. Still need some monitor stands, but thats definitely next. Setup is pictured with my two primary recording guitars, an RG8 and an RG550. The RG8 is probably getting a set of 808xs soon, but I've been having good luck with the stock pups so far.


----------



## JD27

Flemmigan said:


> Cool setup man, but how do you even record anything with so few guitars?  I'm a Firebird and Explorer fanboy so I'm drooling.
> 
> Your amp/rack area is slick! I've been using the SLA-2 as well as a power amp for my HD Pro, I think it's severely underrated. I'm sure the Matrix has the edge, but for about half the price, you really can't go wrong. Love the Orange 2x12!



It's a constant struggle. If I had maybe 15 more guitars, things would go smoother  No complaints with the SLA-1 either, it works pretty well for the price. I have a bigger rack cart coming for my gear, so I didn't bother hooking the other stuff back up after moving it. Normally I use the IRT with POD Pro just for effects.


----------



## shanike

basically an Axe-Fx II which goes into MOTU Traveller mk3, then a pair of genelec 8030a.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Removed the cluttery 7.1 surround system to free up some much needed space. Feels amazing now!


----------



## aciek_l

Currently a bit messy, while I still live in a dormitory, but within two weeks i'm moving to flat and it all should be nice and well organised.


----------



## Ingvar




----------



## GBH14

My slowly growing set up..














Intel i7 @ 3.40GHz, 16 GB RAM, Windows 7
2 x 24 inch Dell monitors
Behringer MS40's (want to replace with Yamaha HS7's)
M-Audio Project Mix Control surface/mixer
Cheap midi controller/keyboard
Korg DTR1000 rack tuner
Blackstar HT-5 mini stack

Guitars:
Ibanez RGA121H
Ibanez FR2620
Ibanez RG8
Ibanez RGR321EX
Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR
Tanglewood TSE 501 GC
Squier Telecaster
Fender Classic FC-30 nylon string classical


----------



## NovaLion

GBH14 said:


> My slowly growing set up..
> 
> Intel i7 @ 3.40GHz, 16 GB RAM, Windows 7
> 2 x 24 inch Dell monitors
> Behringer MS40's (want to replace with Yamaha HS7's)
> M-Audio Project Mix Control surface/mixer
> Cheap midi controller/keyboard
> Korg DTR1000 rack tuner
> Blackstar HT-5 mini stack
> 
> Guitars:
> Ibanez RGA121H
> Ibanez FR2620
> Ibanez RG8
> Ibanez RGR321EX
> Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR
> Tanglewood TSE 501 GC
> Squier Telecaster
> Fender Classic FC-30 nylon string classical



How do you like your Project Mix? I have one that I honestly have no idea what to do with or how to use, and I really want to put it to good use here.


----------



## GBH14

NovaLion said:


> How do you like your Project Mix? I have one that I honestly have no idea what to do with or how to use, and I really want to put it to good use here.



I quite like it to be honest. I only bought it as I wanted more inputs and also wanted a control surface for Cubase. It works perfectly for what I want it for, and I hate mixing in the 'box' so this gives me the ability to avoid doing so.

I think for what it is and what it cost me it is very good. I'm sure there are better units out there but I'm also pretty sure they would cost a hell of a lot more!! I only paid about £250 for mine so not too bad


----------



## Paul666

The project Mix looks pretty nice! I'm using a Apogee Ensemble as my main interface. Is it possible to use the ProjectMix only as a controller and for a additional preamp (via adat)?


----------



## GBH14

Paul666 said:


> The project Mix looks pretty nice! I'm using a Apogee Ensemble as my main interface. Is it possible to use the ProjectMix only as a controller and for a additional preamp (via adat)?



From a quick google yes you can...

Apogee Ensemble and M-Audio Projectmix - Gearslutz.com

The Project Mix would have to be the main interface connected by firewire and the Apogee connected via ADAT


----------



## NickLAudio

Paul666 said:


> The project Mix looks pretty nice! I'm using a Apogee Ensemble as my main interface. Is it possible to use the ProjectMix only as a controller and for a additional preamp (via adat)?



Additional inputs via ADAT, yes.

Project Mix as JUST a controller, yes. But your main interface must have a MIDI input, or you need a dedicated MIDI interface between the Project Mix and your computer. Project Mix sends the control data via MIDI.


----------



## GBH14

NickLAudio said:


> Additional inputs via ADAT, yes.
> 
> Project Mix as JUST a controller, yes. But your main interface must have a MIDI input, or you need a dedicated MIDI interface between the Project Mix and your computer. Project Mix sends the control data via MIDI.



Can you not set the Project mix as your main interface via firewire, giving you full functionality, then connect the apogee via the Project mix's ADAT?


----------



## NickLAudio

GBH14 said:


> Can you not set the Project mix as your main interface via firewire, giving you full functionality, then connect the apogee via the Project mix's ADAT?



You can, when you set the Project Mix up as your primary interface, the control data is then sent via firewire and you can then input more channels via ADAT from your Apogee. 

EDIT: Actually i think all control data for controlling your DAW with the project mix is sent via firewire not the midi ins/outs. Don't quote me on that though as I haven't used one since they first came out.


----------



## GBH14

NickLAudio said:


> You can, when you set the Project Mix up as your primary interface, the control data is then sent via firewire and you can then input more channels via ADAT from your Apogee.
> 
> EDIT: Actually i think all control data for controlling your DAW with the project mix is sent via firewire not the midi ins/outs. Don't quote me on that though as I haven't used one since they first came out.



Yes, everything is sent via FireWire, that's how mine is set up.


----------



## JohnIce

shanike said:


> basically an Axe-Fx II which goes into MOTU Traveller mk3, then a pair of genelec 8030a.



That looks so awesome! I bet an acoustician could get a heart attack just from looking at that setup


----------



## noise in my mind

^^^ the comb filtering in that room must be insane, nice gear though


----------



## Djentlyman

Newb home setup. 13" i7 MacBook Pro running Logic Pro 9, Addictive Drums, Amplitube 3 Ampeg SVX for bass and Waves for vocals, mixing and mastering. Going into a pair of KRK VXT6s. Interface is a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. Axe fx ultra going in stereo for recording guitars


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

JD27 said:


> The power of Ghost compels me to riff in my beat lab. Still got a few more things to add.



Dude, lovely set up! I'm so jealous by the huge amount of guitars you have.

I have a question, how's recording with the Imac Mini?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I've just finsihed building my new project studio!
old but kinda cool shot (I think I was watching John Rambo ):





now with room treatment!








My keyboard's missing. Also: A7X and Mac Pro 2014 incoming 

Gear:
- RTA Studio Desk
- Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 
- Neutrik Patchbay
- Pod HD 500 and Pod XT
- KRK Rokit 6
- Samsung Full HD TV
- Samsung Hi Fi
- Built my PS3 into the Rack


----------



## japs5607

goldsteinat0r said:


> Not much to it, but I can finally join the ranks.
> 
> I picked up a set of M-audio monitors on sale just recently and I set up a desk in the living room. Its so much easier to write now that I'm comfortable when I'm working, and my mixes don't sound quite so potato anymore. Still need some monitor stands, but thats definitely next. Setup is pictured with my two primary recording guitars, an RG8 and an RG550. The RG8 is probably getting a set of 808xs soon, but I've been having good luck with the stock pups so far.



How do you like those M Audio monitors. They look just the right size for my desk ?


----------



## davethangjam

My Cheap Home Studio. But It Does The Job

Sony Vaio Laptop - Intel Core i3 2GB Ram - 500GB HDD
M-Audio Fast Track
Sennheiser HD201
iBall 2.1 Speakers
Schecter Omen Extreme 6
KORG Tone Work AK1G
Stranger Cube 80 Amp
Lots Of Plugins And VSTs

BTW Sorry For The Pic Quality. I Couldn't Find My Camera. So I Just Took It With My Crappy Phone


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

Newest addition: Kemper Profiler. Best investment in ages!


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

So cozy. I dig it. But I really dig that Loomis Schecter a bit more.


----------



## Mattykoda

Well a year ago it was this





And now its 








Not a crazy amount of upgrades but figured I'd put a new picture up
Gear:
6505+ 112 - Swamp Thang
ISP Decimator II
Pro Tone Misha OD 
Eleven Rack
Scarlet 2i4
Korg Micro Key 37
Korg Nano Control
Audio Technica ATH-M50x
Mackie MR5MK2's
Superior Drummer & Reaper 

Guitars
JL-7
Banshee 8 Natural
Aw-7
Blackjack SLS PT passive
Dean acoustic cant remember what it is
Cordoba C5 - really need to upgrade this


----------



## metalmonster

your desk is kinda cool, is it DIY ? (if you could perhaps tell me more about it, so i can build one. Perhaps. Because studioRTA is a bit too much dough).


----------



## Mattykoda

metalmonster said:


> your desk is kinda cool, is it DIY ? (if you could perhaps tell me more about it, so i can build one. Perhaps. Because studioRTA is a bit too much dough).



Ya it was DIY here's the thread for it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-build-desk-pic-heavy-gonna-need-montage.html 
The link for the website that you can buy the plans from is in the first paragraph. There cheap ($15) and they give you a great base to work off of. Even a person with no wood working experience could build one. I adjusted mine to fit my personal preference like where I wanted to screen and monitors to sit. I was going to buy the studio rta as well but I was cheap and didn't want to spend 500 bills on a desk. It cost me just over $100 for the materials including stain and poly and about a week of labor. Everyday after I got off work I made progress and the poly took the longest giving it a day in between each coat to dry. 
All the base cuts I had lowes do everything else I did with a hand saw. I will eventually get a thicker top which is just a personal preference and get some rack rails in there so I can mount the eleven rack. The cool part is you can build it to what will fit you best. I haven't had any problems with the desk and it feels solid. I also purchased their acoustic treatment plans and am hopefully going to start on that at the end of this month. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

JD27 said:


> The power of Ghost compels me to riff in my beat lab. Still got a few more things to add.



Do tell about the guitar wall hangers.
Those are nice, modular, and clean.


----------



## Tisca

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Do tell about the guitar wall hangers.
> Those are nice, modular, and clean.



+1


----------



## elnyrb10

Hey Everyone, I want to officially introduce PonderRosa Studios, New Jersey's newest recording studio, located in Lafayette New Jersey.
This is not my studio (i wish) but I am one of the employees learning the ropes. 
I know its not a home studio, and I apologize, I just thought ss.org deserved to see this place!
We welcome any brand or style of music, so if anyone has any questions about anything feel free to pm me here. We are always around to give tours and whatnot!
All of the specs can be found on the website, and there are too many to list here, but the studio includes a yamaha c7 grand piano, and a collection of amazing peluso mics! 

PonderRosa Studios





























Thanks Guys!


----------



## JD27

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Do tell about the guitar wall hangers.
> Those are nice, modular, and clean.





Tisca said:


> +1



They are from Diamondlife. They work great and don't cost too much. The guitar hangers themselves are not the nicest ever, but any variety that fits in slatwall would work with this system. The Hercules GSP39SB/GSP40SB hangers are much nicer, but are literally 3x what I paid for these from Diamondlife. They do the job for my collection though and I had a lot of them to hang.

Guitar Hanger MX&#8482; | Multiple Guitar Hanging System by diamondLife


----------



## rectifryer

elnyrb10 said:


> Hey Everyone, I want to officially introduce PonderRosa Studios, New Jersey's newest recording studio, located in Lafayette New Jersey.
> This is not my studio (i wish) but I am one of the employees learning the ropes.
> I know its not a home studio, and I apologize, I just thought ss.org deserved to see this place!
> We welcome any brand or style of music, so if anyone has any questions about anything feel free to pm me here. We are always around to give tours and whatnot!
> All of the specs can be found on the website, and there are too many to list here, but the studio includes a yamaha c7 grand piano, and a collection of amazing peluso mics!
> 
> PonderRosa Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys!



What console is that? I see a couple neve clones and other preamps, but I can't figure out what console that is.


----------



## elnyrb10

rectifryer said:


> What console is that? I see a couple neve clones and other preamps, but I can't figure out what console that is.



Avid Artist Mix | Sweetwater.com

its the avid artist mix. Its not a console, its just faders essentially, with pan, solo, and mute.


----------



## greglecompte

elnyrb10 said:


> Avid Artist Mix | Sweetwater.com
> 
> its the avid artist mix. Its not a console, its just faders essentially, with pan, solo, and mute.



enjoy them while they last, 
they tend to have the power supplies die pretty frequently.
a school i worked at last summer had 16 stations with 9 of them dying after a year of use


----------



## Tirmu

A little update:


























Daytime:


----------



## noise in my mind

^^^^very very classy, I love it! How are you liking those equator monitors? are they the d5's?


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

That turntable is soooo good.
And that Porcupine Tree vinyl is even better.


----------



## Tirmu

noise in my mind said:


> ^^^^very very classy, I love it! How are you like those equator monitors? are they the d5's?



I love my D5's!



bythepainiseetheothers said:


> That turntable is soooo good.
> And that Porcupine Tree vinyl is even better.



Yes! If only I could find Deadwing on vinyl somewhere as well...


----------



## Webmaestro

Had to do a pano shot, so the RG1527 looks a little distorted in this photo. This is more of a practice space than a recording/mixing space, but it serves both quite well.

I'm planning to mount the bass traps higher up on the wall, near the ceiling, but that's a project for some other weekend:


----------



## AryaBara

dayum, dayum everywhere


----------



## ZXIIIT

2014 update.


----------



## wilch

Updated:






Upgraded from my Yamaha HS50m's to Eve Audio SC208, and added more acoustic foam to clean up the midrange and reduce the boom.

I might write up a review on these SC208's. Not that I'm really "qualified". My experience is limited to HS50m's, Adam A7x, and these (with studio monitors)...

One thing I will say, is these are HUGE 2 ways (not quite Event Opal, but nearing that size). The sound is incredibly clear too, and the DSP is most definitely welcome. It literally makes up for any shortcomings that your room might have. Easily cleaning up and bringing forward the midrange if you need, or dialing back any boom if you need, or both. You can dial in how natural you want them to sound...to your taste.

The ribbon tweeters also have the sweetest high's. Not piercing at all like the A7x's.

Anyway, might write up a review later, with pics etc.


----------



## Tesla

That Jem!


----------



## Given To Fly

Webmaestro said:


> Had to do a pano shot, so the RG1527 looks a little distorted in this photo. This is more of a practice space than a recording/mixing space, but it serves both quite well.
> 
> I'm planning to mount the bass traps higher up on the wall, near the ceiling, but that's a project for some other weekend:



Those are some nice Ibanez 7 strings you have there.  Especially the ones on the IKEA Kallax shelves! Those are great shelves too by the way! And is that a K&M footstool I see? Those are nice too, as far as footstools go.  I have no idea what that military computer looking thing is on your desk though, and where the heck is your amp!?


----------



## Webmaestro

Given To Fly said:


> I have no idea what that military computer looking thing is on your desk though, and where the heck is your amp!?



Ah, yes, allow me to zoom in a bit...


----------



## GoldDragon

My home studio


----------



## GoldDragon

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Hey look, a mic! On Sevenstring.org! NO WAY!
> 
> =D



I got some really good sounds miking my vypyr.


----------



## konidast

Still not finished but whatever. Sprry for the bad quality i toulk the pictures with my goPro 




Pc 3.7Ghz 8GB ram, 120GB SSD
Presonus Studio One 2
Superior Drummer 2.0
Yamaha HS80M
Palmer PDi-09





Pod X3 Live... Planning to upgrade to a scarlett and get a reamp box and use my amp





ENGL Invader 100





Mesa 4x12
ENGL Z15
TC Electronic Polytune 2
TC Electronic G major 2
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
Furman Power Conditioner





Agile Septor Elite 727





Ibanez SR506





Jackson DKMGT


----------



## charlessalvacion

Lots of awesome gear!


----------



## aciek_l

Probably there will be a little update soon...


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Gotta get me a Blackat sometime 

The apartment musician tuning in:


----------



## carcass

@ Tirmu

just out of sheer curiosity, is that Sopor Aeternus picture in the background? it reminds me of something I have seen from his Es Reinten die Toten so Schnell era.


----------



## wilch

carcass said:


> @ Tirmu
> 
> just out of sheer curiosity, is that Sopor Aeternus picture in the background? it reminds me of something I have seen from his Es Reinten die Toten so Schnell era.
> 
> http://s29.postimg.org/z0ja621on/IMG_6226_nettikoko.jpg



Tirmu will hopefully confirm, but to me that looks like the Porcupine Tree In Absentia vinyl album cover.


----------



## Experimorph

carcass said:


> @ Tirmu
> 
> just out of sheer curiosity, is that Sopor Aeternus picture in the background? it reminds me of something I have seen from his Es Reinten die Toten so Schnell era.


As wilch already pointed out, it's the album cover for Porcupine Tree's In Absentia, work of Lasse Hoile. As far as I recall, he's done plenty of album artwork for Wilson.


----------



## col

New monitors and synth day! Adam A5X's and an Arturia Microbrute. 

Adams made a huge improvement on the clarity of the low end, now I can actually make out what notes the bass is playing.  Also made some quick, no planning, vids of the Microbrute.





Sorry for the bad images, I had to apply some PS so that everything wasn't just solid blocks of black on white background.


----------



## Noxon

Is anyone like me and has/had just as much, if not more fun building and tweaking their studio--getting everything just right--than they do using it?


----------



## col

Noxon said:


> Is anyone like me and has/had just as much, if not more fun building and tweaking their studio--getting everything just right--than they do using it?



Not me, I hate moving stuff around. 

Just did a test of having my monitors facing the window to get rid of a 80Hz exaggeration in my room and it got rid of it. (As you might know windows leak low end out of the room, like corners gather low end).

Unfortunately it also created a steep 20dB roll-off for everything below 200Hz so I just put everything back where it was. I can learn to live with the 80Hz standing wave since I know about it. 

EDIT: Actually turns out I couldn't live with the standing wave after all. 

I made a compromise and moved the monitors so that they're diagonally in the room, slightly facing the window and now the standing waves from the low end are gone, but there's no huge bass drop off. Yay


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

col said:


> New monitors and synth day! Adam A5X's and an Arturia Microbrute.
> 
> Adams made a huge improvement on the clarity of the low end, now I can actually make out what notes the bass is playing.  Also made some quick, no planning, vids of the Microbrute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad images, I had to apply some PS so that everything wasn't just solid blocks of black on white background.




How are you digging the Arturia stuff?
I've had the Analog Experience, The Laboratory 49 for a lil over a year now. I love the sounds, ease of use, but their customer service sucks. No phone support, takes forever for them to get back to you.


----------



## Noxon

There are some ....ing amazing set ups in here, and a whole lot of inspiration to be found. In an effort to bring the classiness down a notch or three, here is my extremely humble set up: I just got this together. Boss TU-2>Focusrite Scarlett 2i4>Macbook Pro>JBL LSR 305s. All of my tones come from either Jamup or Le Pou>Ignite Amps impulse loader. I can only hope to someday have a dedicated room for this stuff, but for now, it's all crammed into the corner of my bedroom.


----------



## col

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> How are you digging the Arturia stuff?
> I've had the Analog Experience, The Laboratory 49 for a lil over a year now. I love the sounds, ease of use, but their customer service sucks. No phone support, takes forever for them to get back to you.



Love 'em, absolutely huge sound for not a whole lot of money. Tons and tons of fun to be had tweaking the things. This is the video that got me hooked:


----------



## tender_insanity

Nothing fancy in here but works fine.

Randall RG100SC, Bad Monkey, Bad Horsie II, BOSS GT-8, BOSS FS-6






Ibanez Jem77FP, Ibanez RGR421 (Has Fishman Triple Play), Ibanez RG7620, Yamaha APEX 500-II, Project Ibanez.






Triple Play





PC, EDIROL MA-15D monitors, M-Audio Delta44 soundcard, BOSS GT-100, Laney IRT Studio, DIY 1x15" cabinet.






Still have a MIDI keyboard somewhere.

Here's a recording from today:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5738957/Gorilla_Hideout_v2.mp3

----------------------------

EDIT: Here's a better pic of that project Ibanez. It's an RG550 body and a Jem7V neck. I wanted to make it look like a Jem DBK/HAM hybrid


----------



## NickLAudio

Today was really bright in here for some reason, so I snapped a pic...


----------



## metalmonster

Can't make photos because crappy digital camera & my room is a mess but here's my gear list at the time :

Asus laptop
Line6 UX2
Blue Tannoy reveals
Mesa/boogie studio pre
Small Audio-technica AT2020 condenser mike

(and a POD, and a fender FM212R but i don't use'em except for lessons, to plug student's guitars in these) 

And ... as for guitars, my beat-up esteve 5FCE and my 1989 RG560 with dimarzios and sustainer keep me very happy.

The question is now : what could add to my already nice setup ? If i'd get, say, 500$ what would you invest in, if you were me ? I basically want what everybody wants : better tone, better mixes and more "coolness". 

Perhaps i should just get a desk, cables, and stands all around.


----------



## DnHCustoms

Super stoked to finally have my shit together enough to post. Just finished building the desk today. 





















And the bucket o rejects



The studio cat "Carrot" protecting the pedal board


----------



## JohnIce

DnHCustoms said:


> Super stoked to finally have my shit together enough to post. Just finished building the desk today.
> *stuff*



Nice, welcome to the forums!  Oh, and kitteh!


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

cyrilMYAIM said:


> My bedroom 'studio'. It's very cheap, nothing fancy, but enough to make decent recordings/mixes. Just ordered some Yamaha monitors as well.



I've been upgrading my little bedroom studio. It looks like this now. (Even though it's far from being finished.)


----------



## Kaickul

Haven't posted in awhile, here's my new room (just moved here last month) and some of my guitars.


----------



## axxessdenied

Here's my updated music room!







guitars


----------



## AxelvonKreon

Lots of nice setups! 
Just moved to a new apartment with my girl and got my stuff in order. Still got some work with my rt60 and a few room modes, but I'll get to them later... How ever this is the setup in the pic: 

Imac 21,5 inch (2010)
Firestudio 26/26
Line 6 Pod HD Pro
Event 20/20 monitors
Sansamp Programmable 
Tapco Blend (mixer)
Audio Design Marenius SML-22 (An awsome swedish preamp)


----------



## mattie

A couple of months ago i started planning on moving my gear in to a new room in the house so i could start working with some room treatment. 

As I work as an arcviz/3d illustrator, I modelled the room so I could see how I was going to mount the treatment with correct meassurement, and how many of them i needed to buy. Also did a quick render just for fun  Note that I just threw in some 3d models that I had laying around on our servers. I wasnt going for accuracy on the props, just for the feel. The render is made in 3ds max, vray and quick post/grade in photoshop. Here's the rendered image. I think the image took about 4 hours to make from scratch.

Render:






And yesterday I got my room treatment from thomann, mounted them up on the walls and took a couple of pics. Always fun to compare the render to the reality  Though the bass traps hasnt come yet.

Dayshot:





Nightshot:





Some of the gear i use:

Axe fx 2
Scarlet 2i2
Line 6 pod live
Adam a7x monitors
Audio technica ath m50 headphones

Ibanez m80m
schecter hellraiser c7 with aftermath pups
Esp eclipse 2
Old ibanez, dont remember model 

Cheers.

Matti


----------



## xNpr

mattie said:


> A couple of months ago i started planning on moving my gear in to a new room in the house so i could start working with some room treatment.
> 
> As I work as an arcviz/3d illustrator, I modelled the room so I could see how I was going to mount the treatment with correct meassurement, and how many of them i needed to buy. Also did a quick render just for fun  Note that I just threw in some 3d models that I had laying around on our servers. I wasnt going for accuracy on the props, just for the feel. The render is made in 3ds max, vray and quick post/grade in photoshop. Here's the rendered image. I think the image took about 4 hours to make from scratch.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday I got my room treatment from thomann, mounted them up on the walls and took a couple of pics. Always fun to compare the render to the reality  Though the bass traps hasnt come yet.
> 
> Dayshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the gear i use:
> 
> Axe fx 2
> Scarlet 2i2
> Line 6 pod live
> Adam a7x monitors
> Audio technica ath m50 headphones
> 
> Ibanez m80m
> schecter hellraiser c7 with aftermath pups
> Esp eclipse 2
> Old ibanez, dont remember model
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Matti



Amazing, so gorgeus!!

Which table are u using? and the thing where u have your monitors?


----------



## mattie

Thanks! The table is a cheap Ikea table, the model is called "Galant" here in sweden  I bought it just last week for 55 euros. And the shelf I have on it, is made from an old Ikea shelf that I wasnt using. That one was called "expedit". Just took of the top, mounted a couple of furniture feet under it so I could fit the axe fx, scarlet and midi keyboard etc underneath it. Super cheap!


----------



## xNpr

mattie said:


> Thanks! The table is a cheap Ikea table, the model is called "Galant" here in sweden  I bought it just last week for 55 euros. And the shelf I have on it, is made from an old Ikea shelf that I wasnt using. That one was called "expedit". Just took of the top, mounted a couple of furniture feet under it so I could fit the axe fx, scarlet and midi keyboard etc underneath it. Super cheap!



thnks!! i was doing something similar using a linmmon table from ikea, but i din't know how to do the shelf. What are the mesures from the shelf?


----------



## Given To Fly

I bet IKEA does not know they make so much studio furniture! Very nice set up by the way. What are you using for the lighting above the guitars and monitors?


----------



## mattie

xNpr said:


> thnks!! i was doing something similar using a linmmon table from ikea, but i din't know how to do the shelf. What are the mesures from the shelf?



I think the furniture feets are like 10cm in height, like 1 cm higher than the axe fx 2. And the shelf is 150cm wide x 27cm deep ( depth is enought for my adam a7x). 

Ill post a pic that shows how the feets are attached.






Matti


----------



## mattie

Given To Fly said:


> I bet IKEA does not know they make so much studio furniture! Very nice set up by the way. What are you using for the lighting above the guitars and monitors?



Hehe true ^^ 

Also Ikea, 20 euros for a pack of four. Very thin design, no need to cut into the shelves to make them dissapear, just screwed them right on the surface of the shelf.

Matti


----------



## mnemonic

Damn, I didn't realize it was a render at first, I was wondering why you had four identical strats  the junk on the chair and desk makes it look very realistic. Excellent setup though.


----------



## wilch

^^ The Ikea Galant desk is awesome. I love mine. Best desk I've ever owned. Not so "cheap" in Australia though. Kinda very expensive... lol. But well worth the money. Very solid, and sexy.


----------



## Purposemaker

Before :







After :


----------



## vondano

you can see mine here: Universe Seven on Vimeo

with my nice DC800, axe-fx 2, mesa 2:90, mesa cab, etc...

have fun!


----------



## Vigaren

mattie said:


> Hehe true ^^
> 
> Also Ikea, 20 euros for a pack of four. Very thin design, no need to cut into the shelves to make them dissapear, just screwed them right on the surface of the shelf.
> 
> Matti



Fetaste setupen jag sett på länge! Blev sjukt inspirerad att dra och fixa liknande på IKEA!!!


----------



## MatrixClaw

Bought and moved into my own house this past month - since my girlfriend and I have a roommate until next summer, I had to take the smaller of the spare bedrooms for my music room, which is smaller than the room I was in before... but it's gettin there. Let's just say, I can't wait till he moves out - cause his room is far bigger, with a large walk-in closet (vocal booth!!) 











Will be better when I figure out where to put all the crap in boxes and clean everything up 

Unfortunately, the room is too small for me to hang the cloud I had in my old room, because of the fan directly in the middle of it, so I'm going to mount it in the window, instead. Also think I'm going to put some heavy curtains along the right side of the desk, so that they go over the open closet where all my amps and snares are hidden. Should help a little with the acoustics on that side, as well - but the room tests surprisingly flat as-is right now.

No idea where the hell I'm going to put that drum set and still have enough room to move... Might have to switch back to the electric kit, but where's the fun in that!?


----------



## kylea1

here is my setup on my room


----------



## JohnIce

Work in progress, but this is my new pad so far:


----------



## MemphisHawk

Always morphing into something else.

photomerge software jacked up my bass drum on the right there.


----------



## zilla

mattie said:


>



I have the exact same ikea rug in my studio.

It brings the room together, man....


----------



## metalmonster

@johnIce : wow. I really like your home-studio's atmosphere.


----------



## ElNitro

My current setup


----------



## metalmonster

Not really home studio (and i hope this is OK with forum rules) but i desperately need advice to organize a tiny bachelor pad from "sovietic era look'n'feel" to "miniature playboy mansion with hookers and blackjack tables"  ) 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/278537-help-me-tiny-apartment-full-size-bed-home-studio.html#post4145948

Besides, there is a home studio in my place. (thanks in advance for the help)


----------



## KwameDude

Moved into my new house last week. Still in the progress of getting everything situated. But yeah. Ignore the terrible cable management at the moment


----------



## Pikka Bird

AxelvonKreon said:


> Lots of nice setups!
> Just moved to a new apartment with my girl and got my stuff in order. Still got some work with my rt60 and a few room modes, but I'll get to them later... How ever this is the setup in the pic:
> 
> Imac 21,5 inch (2010)
> Firestudio 26/26
> Line 6 Pod HD Pro
> Event 20/20 monitors
> Sansamp Programmable
> Tapco Blend (mixer)
> Audio Design Marenius SML-22 (An awsome swedish preamp)



Cap'n 'Murica?


----------



## AxelvonKreon

Pikka Bird said:


> Cap'n 'Murica?



You sir, have a sharp eye!


----------



## bouVIP

Finally finished setting up my room


----------



## Blackheim

I'm in desperate need for a bigger room. I had to tear down by drum kit since it was way too distracting and used a lot of space :sadpanda:




Drum kit off:


----------



## mikelink

mattie said:


> A couple of months ago i started planning on moving my gear in to a new room in the house so i could start working with some room treatment.
> 
> As I work as an arcviz/3d illustrator, I modelled the room so I could see how I was going to mount the treatment with correct meassurement, and how many of them i needed to buy. Also did a quick render just for fun  Note that I just threw in some 3d models that I had laying around on our servers. I wasnt going for accuracy on the props, just for the feel. The render is made in 3ds max, vray and quick post/grade in photoshop. Here's the rendered image. I think the image took about 4 hours to make from scratch.
> 
> Render:



Dude, super badass. Very cool seeing the render and the real shot.


----------



## CanniballistiX

kylea1 said:


> here is my setup on my room.



You the duder who shot the Ashes of Lesser Men playthrough with the Loomis parts?


----------



## right_to_rage

That Iceman is really cool mattie! Too bad you don't recall the model, sweet setup. So much foam !


----------



## metalmonster

@BouVIP : i really like your desk, what is it ?


----------



## JEngelking

metalmonster said:


> @BouVIP : i really like your desk, what is it ?



I could be wrong, but I think it's this one:
Studio Trends 46" Desk - Cherry Cherry | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Chi

So I guess it's time to reveal the place where my Chi magic happens - Bonsai Studios. 





















Sheesh, fact: I'm a terrible photographer.

Anyway, stuff I'm using:

- A pair of M-Audio BX5's
- Line 6 Pod HD (That thing was added to my loadout just two days ago!)
- Line 6 UX1 (My interface up to this point, now obsolete)
- Your common gaming rig
- Ibanez Apex 2, Alvarez ABT60 Baritone Acoustic, Fender Jim Root Tele
- A Poliwhirl plushie
- Obligatory Ginseng Bonsai
- Cheap T-Bone Microphone (it works)
- Nintendo 3DSXL loaded with Snake Eater (not so obligatory...on a second thought, totally obligatory)

I suppose that covers most of it.


----------



## Rotatous

My humble home studio - some day I'll have a crazy nice one like some of you guys  

I'm working on a drum studio in my shed currently, so there will be some updates this year on that for sure.


----------



## metalmonster

@jengelking : nice, thanks ! Sure looks like that one. 

I'm happy, because i am about to sell my fvking keystation 88ES. That thing was never stable on any stand i know of and a 88 key keyboard takes so much room (and serves no actual purpose, i did learn zero piano pieces on this setup). 

I'm gonna get a baby midi keyboard/controller such as the line6 mobile keys instead. I used to play piano, but unless i have a nice instrument, i just can't. Having to "assemble" my stand , then put the keystation (otherwise my cat would make it fall every time, sleep on the keys and the thing will get covered with books and papers in a couple days) on it, then plug the cable, then selecting some crap-ass piano software ... i am by no means a good pianist, but i really don't enjoy much piano playing that way. It would be like playing djent on a 6 string classical, it's just pointless to even try. So i'm selling it as well as my ukelele i never play. It's a beautiful one. Too bad, i really did try to play uke, but people did discourage me as i was trying, plus, i think it's better if i refocus on guitar and production solely, and spent 100% of my "music time" on that. I'd rather be an excellent producer thanks to hours spent working in the DAW than an average uke player coupled with an average producer.


----------



## Duosphere

Sorry for crap cell pics.
This is my beloved tiny lair:






The other room right behind the window has the exact size of two big drum kits


----------



## Solodini

Chi said:


> So I guess it's time to reveal the place where my Chi magic happens - Bonsai Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, fact: I'm a terrible photographer.
> 
> Anyway, stuff I'm using:
> 
> - A pair of M-Audio BX5's
> - Line 6 Pod HD (That thing was added to my loadout just two days ago!)
> - Line 6 UX1 (My interface up to this point, now obsolete)
> - Your common gaming rig
> - Ibanez Apex 2, Alvarez ABT60 Baritone Acoustic, Fender Jim Root Tele
> - A Poliwhirl plushie
> - Obligatory Ginseng Bonsai
> - Cheap T-Bone Microphone (it works)
> - Nintendo 3DSXL loaded with Snake Eater (not so obligatory...on a second thought, totally obligatory)
> 
> I suppose that covers most of it.


 
Do you use Polywhirl in place of a Leslie cabinet?


----------



## Chi

Solodini said:


> Do you use Polywhirl in place of a Leslie cabinet?



Pshh, that's a secret.


----------



## Solodini

Chi said:


> Pshh, that's a secret.


 
Oh, sex toy for those lonely nights mixing. I get ya. Secret's safe.


----------



## Chi

Poliwhirl has multiple purposes indeed.


----------



## bouVIP

JEngelking said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it's this one:
> Studio Trends 46" Desk - Cherry Cherry | Musician's Friend



Yea this is the 1 I bought.


----------



## Steve-Om

Chi said:


> So I guess it's time to reveal the place where my Chi magic happens - Bonsai Studios.




I absolutely love how your set up looks! Im about to put a Buddha painting in the entrance of my studio room, And the bonsais are a nice touch. I dont have a bonsai but I have a aeonium percaerneum or "planta de las islas canarias" in spanish haha


----------



## Winspear

I finally got around to rewiring, reorganising and generally tidying up my studio space! 

It started off quite ok but since then gear had come in and out, I'd replaced things, taken some things out of the house unplanned resulting in frantic removal of cables from the jungle etc and everything had become a bit of a mess 

Here is version 2!




















This time I put the setup together for maximum convinience. Dangling just below the center screen there is a pullout connection for my art tablet, and a jack aux in for using my laptop or iPod, switchable to the speakers without the tower computer being powered on. Managed to conceal the huge jungle of cables secured behind the desks this time for the most part!
Speaker stands were built to match the desk and they fit around the backs of the screens and also serve to hide USB hubs and the majority of USB/power cabling. Two backup drives back there for projects+operating system.
Everything powers on from one mains plug on the right wall and is ready to go, except the audio hardware over to the right of the desk. Mic preamps/DI/Reamp box there are all connected into my interface and ready to go when powered on. The two mic preamps have short XLR cables hanging around that I can extend with cables from the microphones to avoid messing around behind them or keeping long cables on the desk.
The Axe FX and Crown poweramp (bridged mono mode) run concealed around the room to my two fEarless F112s. The Axe FX is also wired into the interface via a SPDIF loop meaning I can record via the DI box instead for optimal conversion staging/infinite reamping etc. 

Another key thing was removing the need to ever take out cables! Now if I wish to take my rig out, I simply unplug the Axe FX, Crown, and cabs. I have a bag with some spare long powersupplys and relevent cables along with a Behringer FCB1010 + MIDI cable that I can just take along with the hardware and be good to go


----------



## GBH14

Bought some new gear!!

I have been wanting a pair of Yamaha HS7's for some time so I finally got round to buying some, and I also threw in a Kemper rack! I absolutely love both new additions and looking forward to this weekend so I can properly use them!!


----------



## Solodini

What's the stadium? Does it help with natural reverb?


----------



## GBH14

Its the Emirates stadium. Gives a real nice spacial reverb


----------



## GunnarJames

My work in progress. 


















Pictured:
-Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56
-Yamaha HS8
-Akai M8 Tube Reel to Reel (1967, made in Japan)
-Behringer Patchbay
-Kemper Profiling Amp
-Middle Atlantic, Furman, and Monster Power Conditioners
-Studio Trends Desks and Sidecar

Not pictured:
-Shure SM7b
-Shure SM57s
-Ddrum Chrome Elite Triggers
-Ddrum DDTi Trigger Interface
-Zildjian Gen16 13" Hihats, 16" and 18" Crashes, 20" Ride

For fun, the instruments I have here as well!

Guitar:
-Custom built Strat with Bare Knuckle Supermassive 90 (bridge) and Slow Hand (neck and middle)
-Custom built Tele with Seymour Duncans
-Ibanez SIX28FDBG
-Fender USA Standard Strat (1989, stock)

Bass:
-Musicman Bongo 5
-Gibson SG Special Bass (converted to a Bass VI)

Drums:
-Mapex Saturn IV MH4 Maple/Walnut Hybrid (10x8, 12x9, 14x14, 20x16)
-Mapex Black Panther Stinger Steel Snare (10x5.5)
-DW Performance Series Steel Snare (14x8)
-Meinl Classics Custom Cymbal Set
-PDP 800 Series Hardware
-Tama Iron Cobra 900 Series Double Pedal

Pedals:
-Strymon Timeline
-Boss BD-2 Blues Driver (Fuzz Mod)
-Boss DS-1 Distortion (Modded, "play" the gain knob like a theremin)
-Boss MT-2 Metal Zone (Diezel Mod)
-Boss CE-3 Chorus (Slightly modded, made in Japan)
-Boss TE-2 Tera Echo
-Rockbox Boiling Point Overdrive
-Tortuga Fire Ant Dual Germanium/Silicone Overdrive
-Xotic SP Compressor
-Zvex Super Hard-On Handpainted
-MXR Classic 108 Fuzz
-Source Audio Soundblox Multiwave Distortion

I greatly prefer recording direct if you couldn't tell. 

The Kramer bass and Ric copy hanging in the first picture aren't mine, so ignore those.

As always, studios are a never ending process. I think I have close to most of what I need. Next on the list is putting together some 500 Series stuff and to replace the Nord Stage 76 I (stupidly) sold last year.


----------



## Steve-Om

Gunnar that is an AWESOME workspace you have there, congrats!

And I need to ask you something non-thread related:

how's that Diezel modded MT-2? I recently acquired a Metalcore pedal in a hurry and it isnt half as bad as I thought...

And, did you have any problems getting your Saffire to work with your Macbook? I had a Saffire Pro 24 that I could never get to work, System Profiler always said "unknown device"...weird

I dont see it listed there, but is that little cute ADA box a cabinet sim?


----------



## GunnarJames

Thanks man!

The Diezel modded Metal Zone is actually really cool. It actually sounds great as a preamp when you run it into the return of a tube amp to use only the power section. It was really easy to do too, which is always a plus haha.

I did have to grab an adapter from Best Buy for the Firewire cable, otherwise not really. Every once in a blue moon it doesn't read it and I have to restart the MacBook, but I think that really only happens if I turn my MacBook on too quickly after turning the Liquid Saffire on. 

Oh, and I forgot to list that! It is in fact the ADA GCS-3 cab sim. I have to say, that thing is great. I used to run that with my Boogie V-Twin. I've since gotten the Kemper, but I use the ADA now for profiling amps into the Kemper instead of mic'ing up a cab, it really sounds awesome.


----------



## Steve-Om

what kind of adapter? I tried using a Type 1 to Type B cable, even purchased a new one, tried on different macbooks using the same cable and it was never recognized. It would turn on sporadically with all the lights on and nothing happens...maybe its just a lemon, dunno. glad yours works fine!

got any clips of the MT-2? I'm waiting for some stuff to arrive and I'll take pics of my current setup


----------



## GunnarJames

The adapter was just for the smaller size on the interface, don't remember the brand or anything though. 

Don't have any clips of the MT-2, but can make one! I'll try to get around to it this weekend and post it up here.


----------



## Chi

Solodini said:


> What's the stadium? Does it help with natural reverb?



Holy crap this guy


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Chi said:


> So I guess it's time to reveal the place where my Chi magic happens - Bonsai Studios.
> 
> 
> Sheesh, fact: I'm a terrible photographer.
> 
> Anyway, stuff I'm using:
> 
> - A pair of M-Audio BX5's
> - Line 6 Pod HD (That thing was added to my loadout just two days ago!)
> - Line 6 UX1 (My interface up to this point, now obsolete)
> - Your common gaming rig
> - Ibanez Apex 2, Alvarez ABT60 Baritone Acoustic, Fender Jim Root Tele
> - A Poliwhirl plushie
> - Obligatory Ginseng Bonsai
> - Cheap T-Bone Microphone (it works)
> - Nintendo 3DSXL loaded with Snake Eater (not so obligatory...on a second thought, totally obligatory)
> 
> I suppose that covers most of it.



Very nice looking, man. The whole room. Love the glass workstation.


----------



## Brody

Moved into a new house/studio and I have a totally new setup from the last time I posted. Also, the room has not been treated yet, so that comes next. Then for some nicer monitors... 

The main setup: 
-Asus custom built PC w/ Intel i7, 16 GB ram, 2tb ssd, etc.
-KRK Gen 1 Rokit 8s 
-Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 
-Focusrite OctoPre Mk II Dynamic
-Samson C Control 
-Audio Technica ATH-M50x (LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE)





-You know what these are.





-Shure SM7b for vocals (among a closet full of other mics, but I just liked this picture)





-My bassist just got this Darkglass B7K and I absolutely love the way it sounds in the studio. 





- And my babies. 2x Carvin DC7x


----------



## DeathMentaL

Not as nice as some peoples here but it will do.


----------



## Scottie

Here is my home studio set up!

To hear some of my work, Check out my Facebook page! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SBM-Productions-Management

Equipment:
- Computer: 2013 MacBook Pro 15
- 2.3 GHz Intel i7
- 8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
- 256 GB SSD running OS X 10.8.5
- x2  1 Terabyte External Hard drives

Interface(s):
-Digi 002 Rack (Firewire 800)
-Avid M Box Mini (USB)
-Behringer BCF 2000 Mixer
-Akai MPK49 Midi Keyboard

Accessories:
-M Audio M3-6 Studio Monitors

Amps, Instruments & Pedals:
-Ibanez TSA15 Watt Tube Head
-Mesa 4x12 w/ Celestion
- Vintage 30s
-Fender FM100H
-Fender 4x12
-Krych Custom Isolation Cab
- 2 XLR inputs
-Ibanez ART 100
- EMG 81/85 active pickups
-Schecter Damien Elite 7
- EMG 707's
-Ibanez 12 string Acoustic
- Electro Harmonix Nano Holy Grail Reverb
- T.C. Electronics Hall-o-Fame Reverb
- Digitech Whammy 4th Gen
- Digitech TL-2 Distortion 
- Boss Noise Suppressor
- Boss Cumpression Sustainer
- Boss Graphic EQ


Microphones:
-Sennheiser E609

DAW's:
-Pro Tools 10 & 11
-Logic Pro X

Plug In's:
-Waves
-Native Instruments Complete 8
-McDSP Complete
-Soundtoys
-Brainworx Complete
-Soft Tube Studio Collection
-SonnoX Elite
-Ozone 5
-Amplitube 3
-All expansions
-Melodyne
-Steven Slate Trigger
- 1 & 2 Platinum
-Steven Slate Drummer 4 Platinum
-Superior Drummer 2.0 
- The Metal Foundry Expansion Pack


----------



## fret_playa

Hi, My name is Chris and here's a pano of my lil' setup. I'm new to this site, seems like a legit community and I'm so glad to be apart of it now. If you want to hear my sound check this out www.soundcloud.com/fretplaya


----------



## Rupsu

Hello friends, and greetings from cold Finland!

I have recently finished recording my debut album, Interpretations I, in my very own studio which makes me very happy! The album contains Ludovico Einaudi's famous compositions arranged for guitar-section and for strings. The album will be released 1.12.2014, but meanwhile here is the opening track 'Primavera'!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHNNMKa4bIg

My studio setup is not complicated or expensive, but it suits my needs. 

Electric guitar / acoustic guitar / vocals / violin / other -> Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 -> Windows based PC & Reaper.fm and/or Cubase -> M-Audio BX 5 D2 monitors or AKG K240 headphones. 

I also have acoustic piano and M-Audio Axiom midi-keyboard available, which is also handy allthough i am not particularly good pianist. 

Here is picture & have a great day!


----------



## GBH14

Rupsu said:


> Hello friends, and greetings from cold Finland!
> 
> I have recently finished recording my debut album, Interpretations I, in my very own studio which makes me very happy! The album contains Ludovico Einaudi's famous compositions arranged for guitar-section and for strings. The album will be released 1.12.2014, but meanwhile here is the opening track 'Primavera'!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHNNMKa4bIg



I really enjoyed listening to that! Great job!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

That was a real privilege to listen to!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

First apartment means first studio table. Finally something to put all the gear on!

There is however a HUGE peak at about 135 Hz resonating from the monitors, is it the wall? What can I do about it?


----------



## Rupsu

GBH14 said:


> I really enjoyed listening to that! Great job!





> That was a real privilege to listen to!



Thank you very much, i'm glad to hear that!


----------



## tedtan

Seybsnilksz said:


> There is however a HUGE peak at about 135 Hz resonating from the monitors, is it the wall? What can I do about it?



Start by building or buying some broadband absorbers out of Owens Corning 703 rigid fiberglass insulation or Rockwool for your corners and first reflections points. If you still have issues (and you probably will) look into building or buying tuned bass traps like Helmholtz resonators. The forum is kind of dead, but you can find some good info on both here: John Sayers Forum.


----------



## fret_playa

Cheers  We got the same desk! 




Seybsnilksz said:


> First apartment means first studio table. Finally something to put all the gear on!
> 
> There is however a HUGE peak at about 135 Hz resonating from the monitors, is it the wall? What can I do about it?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

What desk is that?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

This one: 
StudioRTA Creation Station - Thomann Sverige


----------



## Kobalt

SO MANY cool home studios in here, it's ridiculously inspiring.


----------



## Taylord

Stoked on my new painting.


----------



## Pat_tct

i love all those super clean work spaces. big tables with a lot of space to work are amazing.
I'll post mine late when i get home.


----------



## BlackHeartCenturio

Hi Friends! Greetings from Switzerland...

After been a follower since the beginning of this Forum... this is my first post here. 
I`ve just finished my home studio and started to recording...

Instruments:
-Ibanez BTB7 NTF
-Ibanez M80M
-Ibanez RG7620 and my first sevenstringer RG7420

Studio:
Line6 HD Pro X
M-Audio BX8
and the M-Audio Oxygen88

















The mighty BTB7:


----------



## ScottyJ

Here it is


----------



## Paul666

BlackHeartCenturio said:


> Hi Friends! Greetings from Switzerland...
> 
> After been a follower since the beginning of this Forum... this is my first post here.
> I`ve just finished my home studio and started to recording...
> 
> Instruments:
> -Ibanez BTB7 NTF
> -Ibanez M80M
> -Ibanez RG7620 and my first sevenstringer RG7420
> 
> Studio:
> Line6 HD Pro X
> M-Audio BX8
> and the M-Audio Oxygen88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty BTB7:



Looks awesome! 

Where did you get that desk?


----------



## BlackHeartCenturio

Paul666 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Where did you get that desk?


 
Thank you.
It`s from an italian manufacturer and it`s handmade. ( Zaor )

Amazing workstations, amazing quality...

https://www.facebook.com/studio.furniture

MIZA X - ZAOR


----------



## Paul666

I definitely need a similar desk in the future. Here's my little home-setup:


----------



## thraxil

Still very much in progress and a very modest setup, but here goes.

I moved from NYC to Utrecht this past summer. As such I had to massively pair down my guitar collection and all my gear. My old roommate and I in NYC had a band together and had a fairly sound-isolated apartment, so we used to host weekly jams with our friends. So the space there was half studio, half (low volume) rehearsal space. Had a bunch of tube gear, rack full of effects, cabinets, etc. Enough stuff that a bunch of us could all plug in and play at the same time.

Now, I'm Utrecht in a larger apartment with just my girlfriend. Our upstairs has two big rooms that we've made into our respective offices. I work from home (software development), so mine has a regular office setup on one side, but the other half of the room is now my dedicated music and art studio. I don't know anyone here to jam with, so it will be pretty much all for recording so I can send tracks back and forth to my friends back in the US.

Furniture is still pretty minimal; mostly basic IKEA stuff to fill the void until we find better stuff. Here's the overview:






My setup now is just: 

* Axe-Fx II
* some JBL LSR308s
* a MacBook Pro running Ableton Live 8
* a Behringer FCB1010
* some ATH-M50s
* a little AKIA MIDI keyboard
* Korg NanoKontrol2
* and my guitars.

(plus an easel that doubles as drawing table for my visual work).

Simple, but effective. Going to get some proper monitor stands to get them off the desk and away from the wall and I'm still figuring out what kind of simple rack setup I should get for the Axe-Fx and power switch to clean things up a little.

The guitars that made the cut for the transatlantic move (the rest I've had to put into storage, or lend/give to friends to take care of):






* OAF/XEN 8-string
* '91 Ibanez UV7BK Green Dot
* Parker Fly 5-string bass






* 2000 Parker Fly Stealth
* 1997 Parker Fly Artist
* 1999 Parker Fly Classic


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Rupsu said:


> Hello friends, and greetings from cold Finland!
> 
> Sounds amazing man! I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Shamrocky

Alesis 520 M1 Active,Line6 ux2,Sony Vio


----------



## Shamrocky

rg 7621


----------



## Shamrocky

more


----------



## Genome

Lava lamp mandatory.


----------



## Forrest_H

Nowhere near where I would like it to be, but it'll do. I had some upgrades, so I figured I'd post up 






- Microsoft Surface 2 (Scored from my boss at work, much better than my Surface 1 or Acer Aspire)
- CM Storm Devastator LED Keyboard (upgraded from sh-tty dell keyboard )
- Logitech Trackman (Best mouse ever for tight spaces)
- Roswell USB Hub (because I have a thousand different USB devices )
- Akai MPK Mini
- Scarlett 6i6
- Korg VOLCA Beats
- Line 6 POD HD Desktop
- Sennheiser EH150's
- 90's Home Tower Speakers (serve as shelves and sh-tty reference points)
- Too many plugins
- Buddha Tesla Lamp

Things I'll hopefully add/swap soon:

- Equator D5's, or Yamaha HS's
- Line 6 POD Pro (because rackmount)
- Better Desk (Need to move out first)
- New machine with Intel i3-4160 and more damned USB Ports
- Cooler looking trackball mouse
- Better Display (Need to find a TV that has okay resolution to connect to)
- Axe FX II (hey, I can dream, can't I? )


----------



## jdinop

Hey All,

I've come a long way from an M-Audio Fast Track Pro and a crappy 1.3 Ghz 11 inch Laptop. Took approximately 3 years to build it all up, but now I'm a working Audio Engineer in Melbourne, Australia!

Two days ago I received the UA LA-610 I purchased last week and thought it was time to post in here with my updated set up.






Currently I have:
Late 2012 iMac 27" (3.4 gHz Intel i7, 16gb Ram, 3tb Fusion drive)
Furman PL-8CE power conditioner
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Interface)
Motu 8pre (Adat preamp)
Universal Audio LA-610

Fostex 8.4.1 monitors

Mics:
Sm57
Beta52a
Beyer Dynamic M69tg
Royer R-121
PG48
3 x e604
2 x Gauge ECM-84
a couple of shoddy ISK SDC's
SE Electronics X1 (which sounds surprisingly expensive through the LA-610)


----------



## nollyflip

jdinop said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've come a long way from an M-Audio Fast Track Pro and a crappy 1.3 Ghz 11 inch Laptop. Took approximately 3 years to build it all up, but now I'm a working Audio Engineer in Melbourne, Australia!
> 
> Two days ago I received the UA LA-610 I purchased last week and thought it was time to post in here with my updated set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have:
> Late 2012 iMac 27" (3.4 gHz Intel i7, 16gb Ram, 3tb Fusion drive)
> Furman PL-8CE power conditioner
> Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Interface)
> Motu 8pre (Adat preamp)
> Universal Audio LA-610
> 
> Fostex 8.4.1 monitors
> 
> Mics:
> Sm57
> Beta52a
> Beyer Dynamic M69tg
> Royer R-121
> PG48
> 3 x e604
> 2 x Gauge ECM-84
> a couple of shoddy ISK SDC's
> SE Electronics X1 (which sounds surprisingly expensive through the LA-610)


Sweet set up mate. Are they logic keyboard shortcut stickers? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Djentliman

Hey guys! I just got moved into my new apartment over here in the only tin-i-see and finally got to set up my desk that I built a year ago.  

My current setup utilizes my Behringer Truth B1030A's driven by my HD500. 
I have one Behringer B-1 condenser mic that I use with my M-Audio Fastrack since my POWERED HD500 (looking at you Line 6) does not have phantom power! 
Other than that stuff all of my mixing is done within FL Studio 11 and Cubase 6.


----------



## MemphisHawk

That sound deadening is some dedication!


----------



## Solodini

Djentliman said:


>


 

How are you liking th NYXLs? I've been meaning to try them.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

jdinop said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've come a long way from an M-Audio Fast Track Pro and a crappy 1.3 Ghz 11 inch Laptop. Took approximately 3 years to build it all up, but now I'm a working Audio Engineer in Melbourne, Australia!
> 
> Two days ago I received the UA LA-610 I purchased last week and thought it was time to post in here with my updated set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have:
> Late 2012 iMac 27" (3.4 gHz Intel i7, 16gb Ram, 3tb Fusion drive)
> Furman PL-8CE power conditioner
> Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Interface)
> Motu 8pre (Adat preamp)
> Universal Audio LA-610
> 
> Fostex 8.4.1 monitors
> 
> Mics:
> Sm57
> Beta52a
> Beyer Dynamic M69tg
> Royer R-121
> PG48
> 3 x e604
> 2 x Gauge ECM-84
> a couple of shoddy ISK SDC's
> SE Electronics X1 (which sounds surprisingly expensive through the LA-610)



Not that I would use that exact gear, but the desk setup is exactly what I'm gearing towards to replace my regular office desk. It's gonna be centered around the iMac & most of the action will be "in the box" with little outboard gear, except for my HD500X, mic's & my Arturia _The Laboratory 49_ Analog Experience. 

That looks nice & clean, I really like that.


----------



## jdinop

nollyflip said:


> Sweet set up mate. Are they logic keyboard shortcut stickers? Where did you get them from?



It's actually a standalone Digidesign logic keyboard. It was pretty overpriced but i bought it and never looked back, it's awesome! Helped a bunch with Pro Tools shortcuts


----------



## jdinop

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Not that I would use that exact gear, but the desk setup is exactly what I'm gearing towards to replace my regular office desk. It's gonna be centered around the iMac & most of the action will be "in the box" with little outboard gear, except for my HD500X, mic's & my Arturia _The Laboratory 49_ Analog Experience.
> 
> That looks nice & clean, I really like that.



If you'd seen my desk before you'd realise having this desk just helps in keeping everything neat and in it's place! 
That was the number one change in mind when i got it. Before everything was messy and I would use the desk for everything. Now it's JUST an audio desk. 

Apart from the obvious aesthetic change of course, that makes you feel a little more pro haha!


----------



## Djentliman

MemphisHawk said:


> That sound deadening is some dedication!



Thanks man! I actually got it all for free from where I work. They ship with the waffle cones we have.



Solodini said:


> How are you liking th NYXLs? I've been meaning to try them.



They are amazing! They are a bit pricey but they last forever and they sound even better!


----------



## 4Eyes

Djentliman said:


> Hey guys! I just got moved into my new apartment over here in the only tin-i-see and finally got to set up my desk that I built a year ago.
> 
> My current setup utilizes my Behringer Truth B1030A's driven by my HD500.
> I have one Behringer B-1 condenser mic that I use with my M-Audio Fastrack since my POWERED HD500 (looking at you Line 6) does not have phantom power!
> Other than that stuff all of my mixing is done within FL Studio 11 and Cubase 6.



I don't want to be for hater here, but it seems that you spent a lot of work with something that is pretty useless. what is that foam suppose to be, except it's really ugly decoration on your furniture? 

for absorbtion it has to be foam with open cells, foam used for packaging is with closed cells and totally not suitable for any of the acoustic applications. but that's not the main problem. first thing you need to do in non-threated room is that you eliminate first reflection points with some broad band absorbers - there are lot of tutorials how to make one using rockwool or similar material and if you use some nice fabric it can look awesome, too. once you have covered that, you want to threat bass with bass traps in the corners of the room and under the celiling.

it will look much better and it will be 1 000 000x more usefull, than your foam solution


----------



## Djentliman

I understand its not perfect and hell might not really be doing what I want it to but what it is doing is taming some of the high frequency early reflections just by being there. I do plan on getting a bunch of the Owens Corning 703 and replacing the blankets and most of the foam. Unfortunately, I work for $5.13 plus some shitty tips at my job so this might not be so soon. Especially if I use my tax return to buy a new Axe Fx II!


----------



## Given To Fly

Djentliman said:


> I understand its not perfect and hell might not really be doing what I want it to but what it is doing is taming some of the high frequency early reflections just by being there. I do plan on getting a bunch of the Owens Corning 703 and replacing the blankets and most of the foam. Unfortunately, I work for $5.13 plus some shitty tips at my job so this might not be so soon. Especially if I use my tax return to buy a new Axe Fx II!



You even got a piece of foam above the stove!  That is impressive! Just be careful. 

Before you build your own bass traps, check out Acoustic Panels | Bass Traps | Diffusors | GIK Acoustics . They have a lot of good information about room acoustics in general. I also found out I would not be saving very much money building them myself. Owens Corning 703 is actually quite expensive. You may know where to find the materials for less though.


----------



## the hot tuna

jdinop said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've come a long way from an M-Audio Fast Track Pro and a crappy 1.3 Ghz 11 inch Laptop. Took approximately 3 years to build it all up, but now I'm a working Audio Engineer in Melbourne, Australia!
> 
> Two days ago I received the UA LA-610 I purchased last week and thought it was time to post in here with my updated set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have:
> Late 2012 iMac 27" (3.4 gHz Intel i7, 16gb Ram, 3tb Fusion drive)
> Furman PL-8CE power conditioner
> Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Interface)
> Motu 8pre (Adat preamp)
> Universal Audio LA-610
> 
> Fostex 8.4.1 monitors
> 
> Mics:
> Sm57
> Beta52a
> Beyer Dynamic M69tg
> Royer R-121
> PG48
> 3 x e604
> 2 x Gauge ECM-84
> a couple of shoddy ISK SDC's
> SE Electronics X1 (which sounds surprisingly expensive through the LA-610)



nice clean setup dude.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

jdinop said:


> SE Electronics X1 (which sounds surprisingly expensive through the LA-610)



Freaking everything better sound expensive through an LA-610


----------



## Dayviewer

Update on mine:














And here's me showing some tunage currently being made: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759463607470085&pnref=story


----------



## NovaLion

Your tele and bass matching are awesome.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

Nothing Fancy. 2014 Mac mini 1.4ghz 8gb Ram 500gb hd with addition 500gb hard drive.
Lexicon Alpha usb interface.


----------



## AryaBara

Bought some new gear~ 
POD HD Pro X & ATH-M40X 

My work in progress. not as sick as some, but it gets the job done ^ ^

Pictured:
-Asus i5 4GB RAM Laptop
-Line6 POD Studio UX2
-Line6 POD HD Pro X
-Line6 Uber Metal
-Boss Turbo Overdirve OD-2
-ATH-M40X
-Simbadda CST 6000 
-Schecter Jeff Loomis 7 FR

Not pictured:
-Sennheiser HD 202
-Samson C03
-FBV Express MKI (the old one)
-Custom built Flying V replica by some local luthier


----------



## InCasinoOut

Don't have monitors yet but my setup is getting there!

PC specs are:
i5 4670
8gb ram
Nvidia GTX 760
50gb ssd and 1tb hdd 

Pod HD 500
Scarlett 2i4
Alesis Micron
my roommates Yamaha DTXplorer running Addictive Drums 2
and 2 Ibanez RGA121s as my main recording guitars


----------



## Pnosch12

Heres mine. 

Mac Pro w/ Pro Tools 10 and Logic Pro 9
Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 Interface
Axe Fx II XL 
ART Voice Channel 
KrK Rokit 5 Monitors 
Pod Farm 2.5 
Radial JCR Reamp Box
Radial J48 DI Box
Lots of plugins.
Superior Drummer 2.0
EZ Drummer 2 with EZX's 
Toontrack MIDI Packs
EZ Keys 
SM7 Mic
Pro Tone Dead Horse Deluxe OD

Guitars:
Schecter Blackjack ATX 8 String
ESP LTD MH-417 7 String
ESP LTD EC-1000
ESP LTD FX-260sm 
Ibanez AEG10E-BK Acoustic Guitar 
Yamaha FS700S Acoustic Guitar 
Peavy Grind NTB Bass
Peavy Millenium 5 String Bass


----------



## tender_insanity

Here's my =) What did I win with the most user unfriendly setup?
Had to move all my stuff downstairs for our daughter invaded the room where my stuff used to be..


----------



## KBSmusic

Just saw this thread! Definitely some awesome setups here.

A work in progress here (really hurting for some studio monitors).. The USA made Ernie Ball Music Man Sterling is my newest addition


----------



## Ericjutsu

any of you guys connecting your firewire interfaces into your thunderbolt ports via the firewire to thunderbolt adapter? If so which thunderbolt chipset is it? Is it thunderbolt 1 or 2? Also is there anyone here using USB 2.0 audio interfaces and recording drums or anything with 8 or more simultaneous inputs?


----------



## Romeo Knight

My cellar home studio. I'm doing full blown metal productions as well as small video game soundtrack stuff here.
Basically 3 computers:
1) Cubase 8 pro workstation (the main 3 screens)
2) Vienna Ensemble Pro host for VSTi extension
3) Native Instruments Kore 2 host running a huge library of legacy 32-bit VSTis


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Got a wee bit of video of ours in action
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WpTBd9nOmnY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Flemmigan

The most recent incarnation of my setup. Very happy with the recent addition of a PC I built myself (with a little OS advice from some SSOers) and a pair of JBL LSR308's. Coming from Rokit 5's, just a world of difference. Having a great time working on some demo mixes.
Will probably have a slightly more updated setup when my new Port City 2x12 arrives in the next couple weeks! 





I have to do a lot of school work so surface area is crucial. Made some monitor risers and a keyboard tray with $20 of Home Depot plywood and some keyboard rails to make things cleaner. I used to have my screen on the riser as well, but the more neutral position works a little better for the ol' C-spine.




Equipment:
M-Audio Profire 2626 (still going strong after 4 years)
NanoPatch monitor volume control (love this thing)
KRK KNS-6400 Headphones
Apple Wireless KB and Mouse (for MacBook Pro)
iPad Mini
Donald Duck Coffee Mug (can't mix without it)




Axe FX Ultra
Pod HD Pro
Radial ReAmp
PreSonus TubePre v2
PreSonus Firestudio Mobile (for mobile recording)
ART A/B/Y Pedal
Port City Salem Boost
Boss ODB-3
Ibanez TS-9




Korg Pitch Black Tuner
Tech 21 VT Bass (most underrated bass pedal in the history of man)
Boss DD-3
Ernie Ball VP Jr Volume
Behringer FCB1010 for AxeFX
Line 6 FBV Mk2 for Pod HD 
Bins full of various cables & some poisonous snakes

Only a couple guitars out now. Waiting for the go ahead from the future-wife about putting up my wall hangers.


----------



## GBH14

^ pics arent working


----------



## Flemmigan

Thanks, fixed (hopefully).


----------



## GBH14

Finally got round to sorting my room out a bit. I have built a rack shelf to mount my Kemper and interface etc which has tidied everything up nicely! No cables on show!! I also added some LED lighting just to tart it up a bit. 

I have changed my M-Audio Projectmix for a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 and am very happy with it.

Pretty happy with everything now, but I have 1u of rack space free... hmmmm what can I buy for there!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Pure Class. That looks clean and elegant! I've been thinking about doing a shelf for my desk. It's cherry, and I don't really need the rack space, but I do need space to put my Avid Fast Track Duo underneath the iMac, and the Line 6 UX 1 under the PC monitor as I have both systems up and fully functioning.



GBH14 said:


> Finally got round to sorting my room out a bit. I have built a rack shelf to mount my Kemper and interface etc which has tidied everything up nicely! No cables on show!! I also added some LED lighting just to tart it up a bit.
> 
> I have changed my M-Audio Projectmix for a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 and am very happy with it.
> 
> Pretty happy with everything now, but I have 1u of rack space free... hmmmm what can I buy for there!!


----------



## Duosphere

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Pure Class. That looks clean and elegant! .



Yep.............but it needs some..............................lava lamps and some guitar posters


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Duosphere said:


> Yep.............but it needs some..............................lava lamps and some guitar posters



I don't even think that, just some curtains and stylishly similar looking acoustic treatment. On the window wall behind the monitors, some absorption, which some good curtains can function as. To the sides, some more absorption, and to the back wall, some diffusion.

This can all be done in a way that isn't invasive into the room space wise, but also stylish in keeping with the nice color motif that is already going on.

Unless it gets really cold in there, I tend to want to keep away from the lava lamps as they just make it hot in there. I use the little LED candles for safety as they can help with mood setting also.


----------



## CanniballistiX




----------



## joersfan

i like that monitor setup! i guess cuz i like yamaha! we do what we gotta do!


----------



## joersfan

JamesM said:


> Honestly, to my ears, as powerful as an Axe-FX is, nothing will completely emulate the real thing.
> 
> I've never heard an Axe-FX sound as good as my vintage Deluxe Reverb, that's my evidence.



i do agree to some point there is just something about an amp and valves, i guess that is why so many at least use tube emulators/plugins, in studios, i still enjoy an amp.though i use both digital and the real thing! to me it's like reading about all the gear used by folks like via and satch, then live they still use simple pedals, seems funny to me, but we all have different tastes and such and it makes for some great learning and music! keep jamming!!thanks for sharing your thoughts and all !!


----------



## rokket2005

So Fresh and So Clean.


----------



## Flemmigan

rokket2005 said:


> So Fresh and So Clean.



Dawg, Megaman.


----------



## Deepcut

All right this is mine.... added some shots at the back where I cleaned up all the cables.


----------



## mnemonic

Dat cable management


----------



## C2Aye

It's super messy but I thought I'd post some pics with the new gear additions!

The 'studio'





My guitars





From up above


----------



## themightyjaymoe

Some upgrades since I last posted. M-audio AV 30 monitors, Auralex isolation pads, upgraded the lexicon to an Avid fast track solo. Moved past garageband and upgraded to pro tools 12. Might upgrade my 20 inch monitor for a 23-27 inch monitor.


----------



## Tesla

Will get round to posting mine when I can figure out how to get decent enough lighting out of an iPotato.


----------



## C2Aye

Got a new desk since my last post! Everything now fits on it real nice


----------



## col

^Nice! Are you sure you can reach the keyboard though.  (The speakers should form an equilateral triangle, distance between speakers = speakers distance from ear).


----------



## pushpull7

GBH14 said:


> Finally got round to sorting my room out a bit. I have built a rack shelf to mount my Kemper and interface etc which has tidied everything up nicely! No cables on show!! I also added some LED lighting just to tart it up a bit.
> 
> I have changed my M-Audio Projectmix for a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 and am very happy with it.
> 
> Pretty happy with everything now, but I have 1u of rack space free... hmmmm what can I buy for there!!



MOTHER
OF 
GOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

Deepcut said:


> All right this is mine.... added some shots at the back where I cleaned up all the cables.



Nice. But that bass probably intrigues me the most


----------



## Deepcut

pushpull7 said:


> Nice. But that bass probably intrigues me the most



Cort gb75 I have not owned any other basses so I can't compare it but to me seems like a very well built bass, never had one problem with it.


----------



## Duosphere

Deepcut said:


> Cort gb75 I have not owned any other basses so I can't compare it but to me seems like a very well built bass, never had one problem with it.



I LOVE my Cort Curbow 5.Extremelly comfortable to play, it feels like my RG Prestige.Every bass player who came to my studio and played it wanted it, some even said their very pricey basses aren't even in the same league.


----------



## illimmigrant

My freshly painted and treated room. I haven't spent much time yet mixing in the room yet, but everything sounds so much more direct and clear.
Not shown in the picture are a pair of Monster Bass traps for the back wall as well a 4 Gridfusors to deal with the flutter echo of the room.


----------



## noise in my mind

^^^ I dig it man


----------



## Given To Fly

illimmigrant said:


> My freshly painted and treated room. I haven't spent much time yet mixing in the room yet, but everything sounds so much more direct and clear.
> Not shown in the picture are a pair of Monster Bass traps for the back wall as well a 4 Gridfusors to deal with the flutter echo of the room.



You, my friend, did it right!


----------



## Mike

Guess I'll throw mine up here too. Gets the job done for me.


----------



## rokket2005

I just got some acoustic treatment put up, and rearranged my room too. 


Mission Control





Practice Rigs, don't mind the boxes





Right Wall





Believe it or not, this is actually probably the cleanest it's ever been behind my desk





Obligatory Pokemon Print Pic





Initial Review: .... Yeah!


----------



## illimmigrant

^^^^How do you like the GIK stuff, are those the spot panels? I've yet to run my Room EQ test post-treatment to see how the response of the room has changed on a graph, but even without seeing the effects, the room sounds and feels totally different. The guys at GIK, Glenn, Bryan and Christina, were super helpful with my order too.


----------



## rokket2005

illimmigrant said:


> ^^^^How do you like the GIK stuff, are those the spot panels? I've yet to run my Room EQ test post-treatment to see how the response of the room has changed on a graph, but even without seeing the effects, the room sounds and feels totally different. The guys at GIK, Glenn, Bryan and Christina, were super helpful with my order too.



So far I like it a lot. They are all the 242 panels, except for my bass trap. I have 4 of the 4'x1', 4 of the 2'x2', and one of the freestand bass traps. My room is kind of funky in that I really only have two corners, with one being a door that I can't cover, and two of the other "corners" being doorways, so I put up what I thought the best places to hit would be. I haven't done any heavy mixing yet, but I can tell there's a big difference in what I hear from my monitors now vs. what I'm used to hearing. There's a lot more clarity, and I can hear things pop out of my speakers. Rather than just a big wave of sound it's more like a bunch of fingers of sound, if that makes sense. I wish I could redo my whole room like yours, and give it a sweet paint job, but sadly I'm renting at the moment.


----------



## BigOneEye

Just looking for a new desk and to put up my Ozric Tentacles posters


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

BigOneEye said:


> Just looking for a new desk and to put up my Ozric Tentacles posters



Do tell about the wooden synth stand to the left


----------



## BigOneEye

Ahh, I'm glad you noticed that one. Analogue stands are the best.


----------



## Fretless

In my new 2 bedroom apartments second bedroom


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

BigOneEye said:


> Ahh, I'm glad you noticed that one. Analogue stands are the best.



Can't find them on Google.

Got a link?


----------



## noise in my mind

Fretless said:


> In my new 2 bedroom apartments second bedroom



that's what one would call "clean living." very nice!!


----------



## JohnIce

Apologies for the small instagram picture, but I just spent a day and a half tearing down my setup and redoing it from the ground up for the sake of cable management. About 30-40 cables (including 15 USB cables) vanished from sight


----------



## Mikeitloud




----------



## Miscreant

Some poor picture quality, but here's my little slice of heaven (can't figure out how to post inline photos from google drive!)


----------



## illimmigrant

^^ Nice! How did you get your ceiling panels so close to each other? I barely had room to squeeze my hand through with a screw driver to tighten the brackets to the ceiling.


----------



## Miscreant

I'm not sure. I mean, I measured multiple times, marked my drill holes, drilled then inserted the brackets. Once that was done, I just slid the panels onto the brackets. 

I mean, it took some work. I wouldn't say it was a piece of cake. But it wasn't insurmountable. I then sort of just jimmied the panels together. The brackets are likely a bit bent....

**I should also add that this setup is in the alcove of a small, 330 sq/f apartment I share with my girlfriend. Needless to say, she is a remarkable human.


----------



## illimmigrant

Miscreant said:


> I'm not sure. I mean, I measured multiple times, marked my drill holes, drilled then inserted the brackets. Once that was done, I just slid the panels onto the brackets.
> 
> I mean, it took some work. I wouldn't say it was a piece of cake. But it wasn't insurmountable. I then sort of just jimmied the panels together. The brackets are likely a bit bent....
> 
> **I should also add that this setup is in the alcove of a small, 330 sq/f apartment I share with my girlfriend. Needless to say, she is a remarkable human.



That's pretty sweet of your girlfriend.
The ceiling brackets are my one complain. They are just too flimsy and easy to bend, and the washer they come with, the one that's supposed to hold the panels up, is narrow enough that if you angle it a bit, it can fit through the brackets. I almost dropped a panel a couple of times because of that.


----------



## Miscreant

illimmigrant said:


> That's pretty sweet of your girlfriend.
> The ceiling brackets are my one complain. They are just too flimsy and easy to bend, and the washer they come with, the one that's supposed to hold the panels up, is narrow enough that if you angle it a bit, it can fit through the brackets. I almost dropped a panel a couple of times because of that.



Yeah, I wont' deny that I was a bit dumbfounded by the bracket system. I do remember thinking, 'There has to be a better way...'


----------



## JohnIce

That looks awesome, Miscreant  Hanging the guitars behind the monitor looks really cool.
Here's mine in higher res than before  The crazy shadows in the photo make it look pretty cluttered but it's actually quite minimalistic. 





I've got a bunch of other fun gear that I never use so I decided to just stow it away. No sense in hoarding it all in the same spot where you're trying to make music


----------



## Miscreant

You've got a solid vibe in that space. Looks really good. 

And your high-res pictures inspire me to take better pics myself. 

Speaking of-anyone know how I can directly post pics into the thread from google drive? i couldn't figure it out, as the URLs weren't working...


----------



## AryaBara

Mobile studio, kinda


----------



## Rap Hat

Man, I'm jealous of you guys with clean, organized studios! Mine is currently 10x messier than when I last posted pics, cables tangled, shelves of unused gear, guitar parts and tools everywhere... But it's my studio, and the fact that I can get home after work and instantly start recording is all that matters.


----------



## illimmigrant

Rap Hat said:


> Man, I'm jealous of you guys with clean, organized studios! Mine is currently 10x messier than when I last posted pics, cables tangled, shelves of unused gear, guitar parts and tools everywhere... But it's my studio, and the fact that I can get home after work and instantly start recording is all that matters.



I like keeping the area tidy just because it feels nice being in there when it's clean and organized, but don't you dare open up a drawer...or the closet for that matter hahaha.
As far as the cables go, zip ties and binder clips help keep everything coiled up and clean in the back.


----------



## JohnIce

illimmigrant said:


> I like keeping the area tidy just because it feels nice being in there when it's clean and organized, but don't you dare open up a drawer...or the closet for that matter hahaha.
> As far as the cables go, zip ties and binder clips help keep everything coiled up and clean in the back.



Yup. Cable management makes a huge difference to the overall feel of the room. If you can't get them entirely out of the way, just zipping them together into one straight line looks way better than having them all wild..

I'm currently using gaffer tape to stick everything to the underside of the desk but I think the material is too smooth, so it comes off after a while. Might have to look into one of those cable racks you screw in instead.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

JohnIce said:


> Yup. Cable management makes a huge difference to the overall feel of the room. If you can't get them entirely out of the way, just zipping them together into one straight line looks way better than having them all wild..
> 
> I'm currently using gaffer tape to stick everything to the underside of the desk but I think the material is too smooth, so it comes off after a while. Might have to look into one of those cable racks you screw in instead.



Velcro strips stapled to the underside of the desk can go a long way. Just staple one strip, lay cable, lay the other strip, and they're up and out of the way.


----------



## BrianHood

​
Old photos, but my bedroom is literally 15 feet from the control room.


----------



## illimmigrant

^^^ Nice!
What desk is that? looks sweet.


----------



## KingAenarion

BrianHood said:


> ​
> Old photos, but my bedroom is literally 15 feet from the control room.



There are SO many things in that control room picture that make me cringe.


----------



## Solodini

Such as?


----------



## KingAenarion

Solodini said:


> Such as?



At first glance

- Monitors that are not designed to go sideways on their sides

- The angle of the monitors means that, as far as I can tell, the optimal mixing position is quite far back from the sitting position where the keyboard is

- The only thing that I see that resembles acoustic treatment (top right) is placed far too high on the way to counter early reflections from the mixing position. (The concept of the reflection free zone is crucial in mixing treatment).

Order of importance in mixing room treatment - Reflection Free Zone > standing waves/axial modes pre-critical frequency > RT60, and the only thing that panel would do is reduce RT60 in its position.

- Complete lack of reflection free zone attempt around the mixing positions rear.

- Distance to wall and corners of mixing position.

- The mix position in front of a window...

Not really a cringe factor, but all those lovely microphones through presonus preamps/converters and Digidesign preamps/converters.

Just so many things that could have been executed better in easy ways really.


----------



## Ben.Last

You must be tons of fun at parties.


----------



## Dana

Ben.Last said:


> You must be tons of fun at parties.



Fun to draw on with a sharpie after he passes out after two beers....


Those monitors sound terrible sideways on their sides tho. I mean... if they were sideways but not on their sides that would be ok lol


----------



## Mikeitloud




----------



## Mikeitloud




----------



## Charlez




----------



## Tesla

Yeah I hate when my music comes out sideways.


----------



## Vairish

Some of my guitars:






Still needing to be hung BTTF trilogy posters:






Cat bed:


----------



## Ericjutsu

Love the cat bed! Are those HS8s or 7s? Just curious, do you play in a band or do any serious recording or are you just a hobbyist?


----------



## Vairish

Ericjutsu said:


> Love the cat bed! Are those HS8s or 7s? Just curious, do you play in a band or do any serious recording or are you just a hobbyist?



Thanks man 

The cat bed is actually a dolls bed from IKEA but it works great for cats and small dogs. The monitors are HS8s. Just a hobbyist at the moment, I've played in a few bands in the past that just didn't work out so now I just jam along to tracks and write my own tunes at home.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Vairish said:


> Thanks man
> 
> The cat bed is actually a dolls bed from IKEA but it works great for cats and small dogs. The monitors are HS8s. Just a hobbyist at the moment, I've played in a few bands in the past that just didn't work out so now I just jam along to tracks and write my own tunes at home.




Cool I'm in the same boat as you are that's why I asked. Feels nice knowing I'm not the only crazy one spending .... loads of money on gear just for home use/recording songs. I think I may regret getting the HS7s and not the 8s because I use them also as speakers for my amp modelers (software, Pod HD, Laney IRT Studio with IRs and soon to be Line 6 Helix). Maybe with a subwoofer they will sound cooler when playing guitar.


----------



## lifelostcause

Monitor placement wasn't ideal yet and the bed is gone, but you get the picture.


----------



## JohnIce

Ben.Last said:


> You must be tons of fun at parties.





Dana said:


> Fun to draw on with a sharpie after he passes out after two beers....
> 
> 
> Those monitors sound terrible sideways on their sides tho. I mean... if they were sideways but not on their sides that would be ok lol





Tesla said:


> Yeah I hate when my music comes out sideways.



No need to gang up on the guy, KingAenarion doesn't always seem like the most fun guy no, but he's still one of the more helpful people in the recording section and he knows his stuff. Everything he said seems legit to me and if someone has a recording space that great with so much good gear then cutting corners on your listening space is definitely worth pointing out  I have plenty of friends with great, purpose-built studios but little knowledge about acoustics, it's a common thing.


----------



## KwameDude

Newish setup
Hp Computer (in the process of building a new pc)
Line 6 ux2 interface (yeah yeah yeah I know haha, Upgrading to a focusrite 18i20 soon)
Mackie Mr5 Mk2 Monitors
Sm7b (not pictured) 
Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster
Ibanez srff805 (owned by my band's bassist)
Pod HD Pro X
Crown Xls 1500 power amp
Orange PPC412 4x12
Mesa M6 Carbine (owned by my band's bassist)
Mesa Powerhouse 1000 (owned by my band's bassist)
dbx 266xs compressor/gate (owned by my band's bassist)


----------



## buriedoutback

My basement:












\m/


----------



## Runner

AryaBara said:


> Mobile studio, kinda




What kind of gigbag ist this?


----------



## AryaBara

Runner said:


> What kind of gigbag ist this?



It's a custom made 2U gigbag. Hard to find Gator / SKB case etc kinda stuff here. 
Cost me about 100 usd. 2U slot + laptop-size pocket. Not bad at all


----------



## Nitrobattery

My little nerd station


----------



## Spicypickles

That's a very oddly shaped room and desk.


----------



## Nitrobattery

Spicypickles said:


> That's a very oddly shaped room and desk.



It was a bad panoramic shot


----------



## Spicypickles

Haha, I know, just being silly


----------



## kkuehl

This is slightly outdated as I have sold the Tascam and switched to Reaper/EZDrummer/EZMix/Amplitube.


----------



## tender_insanity

Gotta find myself a proper desk..


----------



## tender_insanity

So here's the new desk


----------



## Dayviewer

Moved to a bigger place 2 months ago, turned the ''dining'' half of the living room into a studio 






Still need to soundproof it a bit more but that'll come soon


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Dayviewer said:


> Moved to a bigger place 2 months ago, turned the ''dining'' half of the living room into a studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to soundproof it a bit more but that'll come soon



Mind your tongue now. Soundproofing requires construction. 
Room treatment on the other hand...

I'd strongly recommend filling out the form and getting a free room analysis from Auralex, then source the materials online, ie; Ebay as I did for a fraction of the cost.

Here's a thread discussing the same: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/303650-can-vocal-room-too-dead.html


----------



## Dayviewer

Then I used the wrong term I think, I'm probably talking room treatment then.
Basically getting some foam panels for on the wall here and there and maybe some other small things.
Don't necessarily need to get this on a pro grade level but just get the bouncing a bit less


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Dayviewer said:


> Then I used the wrong term I think, I'm probably talking room treatment then.
> Basically getting some foam panels for on the wall here and there and maybe some other small things.
> Don't necessarily need to get this on a pro grade level but just get the bouncing a bit less



Well, for what it's worth. Auralex had recommended upwards of about $900 worth of materials, all of which I found on Ebay for about $150 total, so even getting their free room analysis can provide you with the tangible resources on the cheap.


----------



## col

Dayviewer said:


> Then I used the wrong term I think, I'm probably talking room treatment then.
> Basically getting some foam panels for on the wall here and there and maybe some other small things.
> Don't necessarily need to get this on a pro grade level but just get the bouncing a bit less



Don't get panels "just because". First analyze what's wrong with the sound in the room, then buy what you need.  And moving your mixing desk around in the room to find the best spot comes a lot cheaper in the beginning.

Those foam panels only affect the really high end, so if the room is too bright and you end up with dark sounding mixes, then those panels are a good idea. On the other hand, if your mixes are too bright (ie. the room has muffled high end and you overcompensate that), you'll only make the problem worse with foam panels.

Using an online frequency generator and moving around the room with a dB meter (or a phone app) is a good way to find the problem areas (standing waves) and the specific frequencies they're in. Usually they're in the low end and in the corners of the room.

You can make an excel sheet of the frequencies what need to be tamed and the spots they're in, then go looking for traps that work for those frequencies. If the manufacturer is any good they have spec sheets of the traps and panels on their site.

You can also do a chart for your listening position for specific frequencies to see which ones are muffled and which are hyped. A phone app works fine for making this since you're only looking for relative level differences, not accurate measurements.


----------



## Given To Fly

Dayviewer said:


> Then I used the wrong term I think, I'm probably talking room treatment then.
> Basically getting some foam panels for on the wall here and there and maybe some other small things.
> Don't necessarily need to get this on a pro grade level but just get the bouncing a bit less



There is a method to the madness when it comes to room treatment. GIK Acoustics ( Acoustic Panels | Bass Traps | Diffusors | GIK Acoustics ) is a great source of information and they make great products!


----------



## Dayviewer

Hey guys thanks for the advice!   I'll definitely look into it, guess I'll really have to take my time with this to make it right and I will, it's for the greater good


----------



## Tirmu

A little update:


----------



## Beachbum4894

Tirmu said:


> A little update:



You have my favorite setup!


----------



## JEngelking

Tirmu said:


> A little update:
> 
> *pics*



I love that setup, very nice looking! What is that monitor if I may ask? Looks like a really wide resolution!


----------



## Tirmu

Beachbum4894 said:


> You have my favorite setup!



Mine too! It's taken quite a while to find something that's perfect for me. This is it! Way better than dual monitors as well.



JEngelking said:


> I love that setup, very nice looking! What is that monitor if I may ask? Looks like a really wide resolution!



Thanks! It's a Dell U3415W, a 34" monitor. Love it!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Tirmu said:


> Mine too! It's taken quite a while to find something that's perfect for me. This is it! Way better than dual monitors as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's a Dell U3415W, a 34" monitor. Love it!



What desk is that?


----------



## Tirmu

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> What desk is that?



I built it myself as I couldn't find a suitable one anywhere...


----------



## illimmigrant

Tirmu said:


> A little update:



Such a nice looking room. Love the vibe


----------



## stringmaiden

Just hung up some lights around my set up  i think it made the room a bit more vibey for writing and stuff.


----------



## RevChristoph

tender_insanity said:


> Gotta find myself a proper desk..



Nice axeage going on there!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Tirmu said:


> A little update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What desk is that? Link?


----------



## techjsteele

My current setup:






















Hardware:
Sharp 32" LED HDTV
Presonus 1818VSL
Samson Resolv 65a
Sony MDR-7506
M-Audio Axiom 61
Korg padKONTROL
Line 6 PODHD 500X
Roland Fantom XR
Roland KC-550
Custom built Intel Core-i7 PC with 24GB RAM, 256GB SSD (OS drive), 1TB HDD (data drive), running Windows 8.1 Professional operating system

Software:
Cockos Reaper 5
Native Instruments Komplete 9
Steven Slate SSD4 Platinum
Kazrog Recabinet 4
Guitar Pro 6


----------



## Tirmu

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> What desk is that? Link?



It's this: HAMMARP Countertop - 98x1 1/8 " - IKEA

with these legs: GERTON Leg, adjustable - IKEA

With a ....load of sanding and the keyboard platform is custom made.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Nice work, thanks for posting the links!


----------



## Tirmu

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Nice work, thanks for posting the links!



No problem!


----------



## Mikeitloud

The never-ending evolving Studio.....


----------



## kevinxbrooks

Macbook 2.3 i7 16GB
(2) Yamaha HS5
(2) M-Audio Bx8
Gemini sr-10 sub
Mackie Onyx-1640i
Shure SM7B, (6) Shure SM57, (2) Shure SM58, Shure Beta 52, (2) Samson cO2, MXL 990, Rhodes NT1-A, 
Preosonus Studio Channel
TC-Helicon
(2) Behringer Tube Ultraflex
(2) Opal Advanced Gate 
Empire Electric 6x12, 4x12, and 2x12 cabs (v30, g12, Swamp Thang)
Empire Electric 1x15, 4x10 bass cabinets (Eminence)
Ludwig Drum Kit With Zildjian A-Custom Cymbals


----------



## BrianHood

KingAenarion said:


> At first glance
> 
> - Monitors that are not designed to go sideways on their sides
> 
> - The angle of the monitors means that, as far as I can tell, the optimal mixing position is quite far back from the sitting position where the keyboard is
> 
> - The only thing that I see that resembles acoustic treatment (top right) is placed far too high on the way to counter early reflections from the mixing position. (The concept of the reflection free zone is crucial in mixing treatment).
> 
> Order of importance in mixing room treatment - Reflection Free Zone > standing waves/axial modes pre-critical frequency > RT60, and the only thing that panel would do is reduce RT60 in its position.
> 
> - Complete lack of reflection free zone attempt around the mixing positions rear.
> 
> - Distance to wall and corners of mixing position.
> 
> - The mix position in front of a window...
> 
> Not really a cringe factor, but all those lovely microphones through presonus preamps/converters and Digidesign preamps/converters.
> 
> Just so many things that could have been executed better in easy ways really.





You're absolutely right about all of that. Some of it I've corrected over the years (those photos are now 3 years old). 

I've always focused on the "big picture stuff" in my studio, which is the only reason I've been successful for the past 7 years. I've never been the type to worry about the manusha.

I've seen too many people get caught up in the small details or obsessing over gear that will ultimately make little or no impact on their studio or business.(btw I'm not saying you do this. I know nothing about you or your studio)


----------



## KingAenarion

BrianHood said:


> You're absolutely right about all of that. Some of it I've corrected over the years (those photos are now 3 years old).
> 
> I've always focused on the "big picture stuff" in my studio, which is the only reason I've been successful for the past 7 years. I've never been the type to worry about the manusha.
> 
> I've seen too many people get caught up in the small details or obsessing over gear that will ultimately make little or no impact on their studio or business.(btw I'm not saying you do this. I know nothing about you or your studio)



I think the word you were trying for there is "minutiae" 

And yea, while there is an element of "Get working, don't worry about the little stuff", getting the acoustics right is less of a "small detail" and more of a "big picture" in my books. It also tends to be a case i find, in this modern era with musicians knowing more and more about mixing, that if you look like, in any way you don't know what you're doing or haven't made decisions for a reason other than convenience (monitors go here because then they're not in front of the screens) 

The great thing is also that getting good acoustic positioning and treatment is neither hard nor expensive if you can work a drill, a screwdriver, saw and staple gun. 

The gear thing is more of an on-balance thing. I've seen people put a $3000 microphone in a ....ty room with, through ....ty converters and A/D (like Focusrite Saffire - c.$70 for the preamp and A/D... and it's like... wot?


----------



## Ben.Last

Acoustics=small detail

Knowing your room=big picture


----------



## BrianHood

KingAenarion said:


> I think the word you were trying for there is "minutiae"



haha dammit, I swear I spell checked that word before posting it. Still failed.


----------



## KingAenarion

Ben.Last said:


> Acoustics=small detail
> 
> Knowing your room=big picture



Gotta disagree. 

As an Engineer, yes knowing your room is a relatively important thing. As someone who works in 1 specific space obviously you can learn to compensate for deficiencies.

But the skill doesn't translate. You go and mix in another space and your balance will be completely off, or you'll waste vast amounts of time referencing.

Yes. Getting caught up in the desire for a perfect sounding room is just as much of a rabbit hole as GAS is.

However, being a studio owner and not fixing a key element of your work environment is just bad practice in my experience. If you can afford it (and self-constructed and diagnosed acoustic treatment is neither hard NOR expensive to do) and have some basic knowledge of what to look for and how do basics like saw a piece of wood and hammer some nail into it...

Like good practice is SO important to working as an Audio Engineer. Wasted time is dead time, and spending time having to test a mix on headphones because you can't trust your low end on your speakers through the whole mix process is dead time.

Acoustics for control rooms and recording spaces aren't complicated. 

1. Look at your room dimensions in comparison to ITU recommendations. Do a practical analysis of Room modes and RT60 using Fuzzmeasure and a measurement microphone. Do a theoretical analysis as well for good measure to understand where your key problems that you might not be hearing as such are. This also allows you to say "no that might look like a problem area, but it's the character of my live room.

2.Work out a solution for any really problematic modes if you have the time and budget. 

3. Work out what needs to happen to get the room to have an RT60 that's where you want it. How many square metres/feet of absorbent material you'd need to get it there.

4. Set your control room up untreated as close as is practically possible to ITU recommendations for monitor positioning/height and computer screen positioning, make sacrifices for practicality and aesthetic where necessary.

5. Do the mirror test in your control room. Have someone sit in the mix position - Have a 2nd person walk around the room holding the mirror on the wall. Whenever you can see the cone/tweeter of your primary monitors, make a marking (pencil/masking tape etc) Once you've done that you know your 2D positionings for your early reflection treatment. 

7. Compare the square footage/metreage of your treatment for early reflections to your needed treatment for RT60 in the control room.

8. Make enough panels to cover both issues (whichever is more). If you end up with a room that's too dead once early reflections are treated, liven it up on other points of the wall with mirrors (which will make the space feel more aesthetically open) or use diffusers instead of absorbers (more expensive to buy/difficult to make but are the best solution.)

9. Enjoy your treated rooms and no longer having to consciously or subconsciously adjust for the issues.


----------



## Ben.Last

Obviously if you're working in more than just your own room then that changes my point completely.


----------



## Random3

This is where I do my work, minus the instruments. The room works well enough although I will likely invest in some dampening in future.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My new B7K has drastically simplified my bass recording. I have seperate lines for the clean and dirty signals. A little compression on both and some eq'ing on the clean side. Easy peasy.


----------



## Tirmu

KingAenarion said:


> Gotta disagree.
> 
> As an Engineer, yes knowing your room is a relatively important thing. As someone who works in 1 specific space obviously you can learn to compensate for deficiencies.
> 
> But the skill doesn't translate. You go and mix in another space and your balance will be completely off, or you'll waste vast amounts of time referencing.
> 
> Yes. Getting caught up in the desire for a perfect sounding room is just as much of a rabbit hole as GAS is.
> 
> However, being a studio owner and not fixing a key element of your work environment is just bad practice in my experience. If you can afford it (and self-constructed and diagnosed acoustic treatment is neither hard NOR expensive to do) and have some basic knowledge of what to look for and how do basics like saw a piece of wood and hammer some nail into it...
> 
> Like good practice is SO important to working as an Audio Engineer. Wasted time is dead time, and spending time having to test a mix on headphones because you can't trust your low end on your speakers through the whole mix process is dead time.
> 
> Acoustics for control rooms and recording spaces aren't complicated



I agree. Treating your room is one of the most important things to do. Yes, you can learn a bad room and compensate for it when you mix but there's nothing like hearing what you're really going to get. The workflow will be so much faster. Also great monitors become worse monitors in a bad room. I did all my treatment myself for like $300 - best studio investment ever. Getting mixes delivered faster means more work done


----------



## Ben.Last

Tirmu said:


> I agree. Treating your room is one of the most important things to do. Yes, you can learn a bad room and compensate for it when you mix but there's nothing like hearing what you're really going to get. The workflow will be so much faster. Also great monitors become worse monitors in a bad room. I did all my treatment myself for like $300 - best studio investment ever. Getting mixes delivered faster means more work done



Yes. But my point was that even in a room with great acoustics, you need to know your room. So, knowing your room... still the big picture part.


----------



## tender_insanity




----------



## Alex Kenivel

Get ready to cringe. 

Here's my humble little corner in my mancave. When I mean humble I mean HUM-ble!






The brain of our home heating system is literally right above the desk where the wall and ceiling meet. Behind the desk wall is the garage with a washer and dryer. Needless to say, there's a lot going on in this area and it gets pretty noisy. I'm not sure what's going on with the electricity in this house but I keep frying computers and end up shocking myself or other people that come and jam. I'm currently running extension cords from other parts of the house to power things. 

As far as what I use, I am currently using a second-hand HP Ultrabook with Win7, Sony Acid Pro as my DAW (but I use Audacity for recording), Ezdrummer for quick scratch drum tracks and then Addictive Drums for the real deal sounds, an M-Audio FastTrack Pro for an interface, a Pod HD500x for guitar and bass, an MXL 990USB mic for vocals or acoustic (I also use it to record jams and practices), and a pair of ATH-M30X cans for mixing. The Bose speakers on top of the desk are crap and are just for listening to stuff.

I have zero treatment and a large sliding glass door behind me. Can anyone top (more like bottom) this poor man's setup?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Alex Kenivel said:


> Get ready to cringe.
> 
> Here's my humble little corner in my mancave. When I mean humble I mean HUM-ble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brain of our home heating system is literally right above the desk where the wall and ceiling meet. Behind the desk wall is the garage with a washer and dryer. Needless to say, there's a lot going on in this area and it gets pretty noisy. I'm not sure what's going on with the electricity in this house but I keep frying computers and end up shocking myself or other people that come and jam. I'm currently running extension cords from other parts of the house to power things.
> 
> As far as what I use, I am currently using a second-hand HP Ultrabook with Win7, Sony Acid Pro as my DAW (but I use Audacity for recording), Ezdrummer for quick scratch drum tracks and then Addictive Drums for the real deal sounds, an M-Audio FastTrack Pro for an interface, a Pod HD500x for guitar and bass, an MXL 990USB mic for vocals or acoustic (I also use it to record jams and practices), and a pair of ATH-M30X cans for mixing. The Bose speakers on top of the desk are crap and are just for listening to stuff.
> 
> I have zero treatment and a large sliding glass door behind me. Can anyone top (more like bottom) this poor man's setup?




That's not much different than what I had when I lived in Antioch, Ca, except my stuff was older, was pre pc when I had a Tascam Porta 01 with my $12k touring rack, and my synth rig: Roland Juno 106, @Juno 2, Emu Proteus MPS+ Orch, and a Roland MC501 sequencer. This was up to about 1996, then I moved to Concord, got a PC a few years later, started using a DAD for midi sequencing, and got an Alesis QS7, along with a Johnson Millennium J250H head.


----------



## Sumsar

My current setup:






Alot of fairly new additions. First of, I actually got a single room to put my home studio in when I moved to my current appartment, which is awesome.

My amp is not shown, but is to the right of the camera: A bugera 333xl and a peavey 2x12 with a v30 and a greenback. The bugera is used as a power amp for my Engl e530 which is in the rack seen on the desk.

Adam A3X monitors, Focusrite 2i2, Palmer PAN 02 di-box (to not clip the 2i2), and acoustic foam from EQ acoustic that I added yesterday.

The foam helps a lot. The stereo image from my speakers are alot clearer and the highend it also alot clearer. The foam does not really do much below 500 hz or so, but I knew that when I brought it. I was curious about the foam as many places on the internet you will find people that state that "it does not work at all" and "is a waste of money" and almost going to the "you are better of without it". 
I am glad to find that it does work to some extend. Yes it could absorb more, but I don't want to completely deaden the room, so the damping is fine for me. No it does not help very much with the lowend, but I didn't expect it to. All in all 50 euro very well spent for 16 tiles of 30x30 cm + fixture. I just found out that a local store sells a semilar product foor 200 euro for 24 tiles, which is "a waste of money", but as long as you look around a bit this can be a very cheap way to improve your studio.

I still need some kind of bass traps, and I am considering to go with foam for those as well - anyone has advice for that? Also I am planing on upgrading to some more heavy/thick curtains to dampen the sound in the direction of the window.


----------



## Given To Fly

Sumsar said:


> My current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of fairly new additions. First of, I actually got a single room to put my home studio in when I moved to my current appartment, which is awesome.
> 
> My amp is not shown, but is to the right of the camera: A bugera 333xl and a peavey 2x12 with a v30 and a greenback. The bugera is used as a power amp for my Engl e530 which is in the rack seen on the desk.
> 
> Adam A3X monitors, Focusrite 2i2, Palmer PAN 02 di-box (to not clip the 2i2), and acoustic foam from EQ acoustic that I added yesterday.
> 
> The foam helps a lot. The stereo image from my speakers are alot clearer and the highend it also alot clearer. The foam does not really do much below 500 hz or so, but I knew that when I brought it. I was curious about the foam as many places on the internet you will find people that state that "it does not work at all" and "is a waste of money" and almost going to the "you are better of without it".
> I am glad to find that it does work to some extend. Yes it could absorb more, but I don't want to completely deaden the room, so the damping is fine for me. No it does not help very much with the lowend, but I didn't expect it to. All in all 50 euro very well spent for 16 tiles of 30x30 cm + fixture. I just found out that a local store sells a semilar product foor 200 euro for 24 tiles, which is "a waste of money", but as long as you look around a bit this can be a very cheap way to improve your studio.
> 
> I still need some kind of bass traps, and I am considering to go with foam for those as well - anyone has advice for that? Also I am planing on upgrading to some more heavy/thick curtains to dampen the sound in the direction of the window.



Acoustic Panels | Bass Traps | Diffusors | GIK Acoustics 

Your foam panels are positioned at the first reflection points which is good and you have noticed a difference in the sound of your room which is also good. You now understand that acoustic treatment improves your room. If you were to replace the foam panels with GIK Acoustics 244 Bass Traps at the early reflection points your reaction would be  . Spend some time on their site, they encourage D-I-Yer's, and have many useful articles and videos explaining room acoustics. I currently have four 244 Bass Traps and two Tri-Trap Bass Traps. My only regret is not have more.


----------



## Sumsar

Given To Fly said:


> Acoustic Panels | Bass Traps | Diffusors | GIK Acoustics
> 
> Your foam panels are positioned at the first reflection points which is good and you have noticed a difference in the sound of your room which is also good. You now understand that acoustic treatment improves your room. If you were to replace the foam panels with GIK Acoustics 244 Bass Traps at the early reflection points your reaction would be  . Spend some time on their site, they encourage D-I-Yer's, and have many useful articles and videos explaining room acoustics. I currently have four 244 Bass Traps and two Tri-Trap Bass Traps. My only regret is not have more.



Do you work for GIK acoustics, or are you just pushing their products aggresively just because you are a fan?

Yes I know that there are better solutions than the foam, as I also stated, but there is a big difference between spending 30 pounds on foam enough to fix most things about a room, and then paying 130 pounds per trap or alternatively spending a good amount of time going DIY. 

It also has to be taken into consideration that I do not mix a ton of records, but merely my own work, and once in a while I mix for friends. So spending 500 - 1000 pounds on getting the best solution possible is not an option at this time. Yes I may upgrade the acoustic treatment at some point, and it maybe that I just add 50 pounds worth of bass traps. It may also be that I buy products from someone else than GIK acoustics.

Furthermore it should also be taken into account that I am already fairly satisfied with my mixes. They are somewhat close to my favorite commercial releases and they translate very well to other systems. So I am not looking for some major fix to improve my mixes, I already like where it is at. With the foam I was hoping to improve my already good mixes abit and I am sure it will help do just that.


----------



## Given To Fly

Sumsar said:


> Do you work for GIK acoustics, or are you just pushing their products aggresively just because you are a fan?
> 
> Yes I know that there are better solutions than the foam, as I also stated, but there is a big difference between spending 30 pounds on foam enough to fix most things about a room, and then paying 130 pounds per trap or alternatively spending a good amount of time going DIY.
> 
> It also has to be taken into consideration that I do not mix a ton of records, but merely my own work, and once in a while I mix for friends. So spending 500 - 1000 pounds on getting the best solution possible is not an option at this time. Yes I may upgrade the acoustic treatment at some point, and it maybe that I just add 50 pounds worth of bass traps. It may also be that I buy products from someone else than GIK acoustics.
> 
> Furthermore it should also be taken into account that I am already fairly satisfied with my mixes. They are somewhat close to my favorite commercial releases and they translate very well to other systems. So I am not looking for some major fix to improve my mixes, I already like where it is at. With the foam I was hoping to improve my already good mixes abit and I am sure it will help do just that.



My apologies! You seem to have everything under control. Since I do not work for GIK I will stop "aggressively pushing their products" too. With "foam," room treatment obviously will not be an issue anymore.


----------



## Beron

My 






Cant get the image to show properly


----------



## Metalworker

Here's me.


----------



## torqueofficial

I've got a tremendously simple setup: MOTU Audio Express + M-Audio - Studiophile AV 40 + Audio-Technica ATH-M50 + Toontrack + A bunch of free VST Plugins.


----------



## Metalworker

[/QUOTE]

where did you get those lights/lamps in the corners? what are they called?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Metalworker said:


> where did you get those lighs/lamps in the corners? what are they called?



Apologies if I'm out of line here, but I love those things too. Not sure where he got those but Walmart has some that look very similar... Mainstays Rice Floor Lamp- $44.97 each. Fantastic ambiance in that room... jealous.


----------



## Sumsar

^Ikea also has some very similar lights, which cost like nothing haha


----------



## Tirmu

High Plains Drifter said:


> Apologies if I'm out of line here, but I love those things too. Not sure where he got those but Walmart has some that look very similar... Mainstays Rice Floor Lamp- $44.97 each. Fantastic ambiance in that room... jealous.



Not out of line at all! Sumsar nailed it - they're these: MAGNARP Floor lamp - IKEA


----------



## 4Eyes

My humble, updated setup, I call it WARdrobe studio - because it's placed in real wardrobe. My GF's part has clothes in it, I have my gear in it  I had to install drawer in it, so I can pull out "table" out of the wardrobe. Reason for it is simple - on the left side there is window and it gives me some extra space for my headstock, as you can see on the second picture, there are small dings on the wall from hitting it with my guitar, when I was not careful while playing 

I replaced my old audio interface (NIKA6) with Audient id22 which refused to work as intended on my old Windows laptop, I spent a week or two troubleshooting and fixing it. Then I gave up and I switched to MBP 13" 2015 



before:





after:




signal chain is following:
Guitar -> Turbo Tuner -> ISP Decimator -> JT Amps TS808 clone -> DI input on ID22 -> H9 wired in stereo in the loop between ID22's micpres/DI input and AD converters

all is meant as silent practicing/recording rig, so I mainly use headphones (Ultrasone Pro 2900). As for cheap computer speakers, hanging on the wall, I don't use them very often, just for listening or checking mixes on crapy speakers, but they sound really good for the price.

I'm planning to add small tube amp to the setup and build iso cab instead of rackbag and the mess that's underneath table


----------



## p0ke

I don't know if I can call that a home studio yet, as the only way to record anything at the moment is using the minidisc in the second picture  Anyway, I didn't really manage to capture the general vibe. It's pretty funny with all kinds of car parts, guitar parts, tools etc. mixed and then my computer's in the middle  It's a mini ITX built into the xbox 360 case by the way. + The temperature is usually around 10-16C (50-60F), so I don't have to worry about anything overheating


----------



## Fiction

Wow, now thats a man cave


----------



## p0ke

Fiction said:


> Wow, now thats a man cave



Yep, it really feels like a cave  The ceiling's so low, I have to hunch while walking around there. And there's a pretty big pile of firewood right next to my "desk" 
I'm thinking about trying to insulate that particular area a little, just to keep it a little warner and less humid. Then it'll be a pretty convenient place to record home demos at  But we'll see about that once the rest of the house is done (I'm not building or renovating anything, but we just moved, so most of our stuff's still in boxes).


----------



## col

My mixing setup, tracking is done elsewhere. Ikea hack desk and some Wavewood panels, Lynx E22 card and Adam A5X.
















In case anyone is interested, I installed the acoustic elements by gluing some cardboard onto the back, then hammered one of these into the wall and cut a slit into the cardboard to hang the element onto the hook.






The corners are even less fancy than that.  I made a "guide rail" on the sides from the plastic hooks and slid the elements behind that.


----------



## Metalloutd

METALLO_UTD said:


> Here my little funny but usefull home studio!



mmmm ok Things change


----------



## eggzoomin

Have been meaning to post in this thread for ages. I'm a dreadful photographer. Here goes.





AMD 8120 octacore overclocked to 4GHz, 16GB RAM, semi-passive GTX970, Asus U2412M screens. Yamaha HS80s used almost all the time and old Samson Resolv 65As for occasional checking.





A bunch of guitars have moved or come in since these pics were taken last summer, but whatever, it's close enough.




At the bottom of the pic, you can see the edge of a rubber sheet (red) and a blue towel - you can flip them up over the bench to preserve finishes.









Top to bottom: ETA power conditioner, Roland GI-20 pitch-to-MIDI converter, Focusrite Saffire Liquid 56 interface, Fractal Audio Axe FX II Mark II, Peavey Classic 50-50 valve power amp (that I never use), 3U rack drawer. Marshall 1922 2x12" w/ Celestion Vintage 30s lurking under the bench.


----------



## Kride

Put together a new table today (from Ikea). Gaming and home/living room studio setup. Kinda like a compromise due to space but still better setup than before. Yay.


----------



## anibawl

@Kride : 
Where did you get the wall strips for the vinyl? Is it the ikea ones? It looks very nice.


----------



## Cameron French

@Kride: Nice! The vinyl shelf and the rug are especially cool.


----------



## prlgmnr

Just been sorting out some corner absorbers and a ceiling cloud that is definitely not going to all fall off and hit me on the head at any point:






The panels are Rockwool Prorox SL930 (what used to be RW3) inexpertly rapped in cheap hessian. Honestly the difference from having these in the corners (3 corners only because of the doorway) is absolutely immense - if you've not treated your corners and you can do it, do it right away. The quilt over the drum kit is to shut the bloody thing up when no one is talking to it.






I will hang those panels up behind the speakers eventually but for now they're fine where they are, and it took me about 4 hours today to sort out a method of hanging the panels over the drum kit coming up next so I'd had enough of hanging things.






The ceiling plaster is too terrible to hold anything much screwed into it, so seeing as we're on a farm we strung electric fencing wire to bolts in the brick of the side walls and hung the panels off that. Confidence that they won't fall off is currently about 60%.
Also, halfish way down on the left we have an owl that is also a pea, and thus green. Why is there an owl that is a pea? I really don't know.






Note Russian Winnie-the-Pooh there under the monitor. If you take home anything from this post let it be first that you make some broadband absorbers for your corners if you don't have any and second that you watch Russian Winnie-the-Pooh at the earliest opportunity.






What do people think about treating some of the remaining bare walls with some acoustic foam panels?


----------



## Tirmu

Little updates... trying to decide which pair of monitors I'll keep:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Tirmu said:


> Little updates... trying to decide which pair of monitors I'll keep:



Which sound better in that room, translate to other playback devices accurately?


----------



## Sumsar

^ Nice, btw I ended up copying your idea with the Ikea Magnarp lamps, it looks great and gives a nice moody atmosphere for the studio 

I'l post a picture later.

What monitors are those?


----------



## Given To Fly

Sumsar said:


> What monitors are those?



Amphion Loudspeakers


----------



## Tirmu

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Which sound better in that room, translate to other playback devices accurately?



That's the thing... they both sound gorgeous and seem to translate equally well. 



Sumsar said:


> ^ Nice, btw I ended up copying your idea with the Ikea Magnarp lamps, it looks great and gives a nice moody atmosphere for the studio
> 
> I'l post a picture later.
> 
> What monitors are those?



Cool! They're definitely great lamps for the money. Post a pic when you can  Given To Fly nailed it, these are both Amphions, the One15's and Two15's.


----------



## necronoid

Tirmu said:


> Little updates... trying to decide which pair of monitors I'll keep:
> 
> ..
> ..



Tirmu, I'm intrigued on how you installed the leds in the back of the monitor...Are they the standard IKEA led color strip?


----------



## Tirmu

necronoid said:


> Tirmu, I'm intrigued on how you installed the leds in the back of the monitor...Are they the standard IKEA led color strip?



It's basic led strip from ebay with adhesive on the back... I lined the edges of the back of the monitor with it. Works very well!


----------



## necronoid

Tirmu said:


> It's basic led strip from ebay with adhesive on the back... I lined the edges of the back of the monitor with it. Works very well!



It looks awesome


----------



## Tirmu

necronoid said:


> It looks awesome



I agree! You can use one long strip if you make a loop in every corner. That way you don't have to cut the strips or use several.


----------



## Given To Fly

Tirmu said:


> I agree! You can use one long strip if you make a loop in every corner. That way you don't have to cut the strips or use several.



Sorry, these question have nothing to do with lighting:

What kind of bass traps do you have in the corners? I did not notice them the first time around which is something people rarely say about bass traps. Also, which pair of monitors did you decide on? How will you be powering them?


----------



## Tirmu

Given To Fly said:


> Sorry, these question have nothing to do with lighting:
> 
> What kind of bass traps do you have in the corners? I did not notice them the first time around which is something people rarely say about bass traps. Also, which pair of monitors did you decide on? How will you be powering them?



Hofa basstraps, I ordered them from here: Hofa Basstrap Creme

I have 2 of them stacked in each corner. I'm leaning towards the Amphion Two15's with the Amp500 although I still have both pairs...


----------



## necronoid

My turn!! I apologize for the poor photo quality. Any advice on any stand for my KRK? They are way to big for my desk so I'd like to raise them a little bit.


----------



## Tirmu

necronoid said:


> My turn!! I apologize for the poor photo quality. Any advice on any stand for my KRK? They are way to big for my desk so I'd like to raise them a little bit.



Photos are fine! I recommend IsoAcoustics stands (check out my pictures above).


----------



## dmchannelitaly

Here's my studio setup, for recording guitars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPlERBRbk6g


----------



## necronoid

Tirmu said:


> Photos are fine! I recommend IsoAcoustics stands (check out my pictures above).



Thanks Tirmu, I'll check them out


----------



## Kride

anibawl said:


> @Kride :
> Where did you get the wall strips for the vinyl? Is it the ikea ones? It looks very nice.





Cameron French said:


> @Kride: Nice! The vinyl shelf and the rug are especially cool.



Cheers! Yeah those wall strips/vinyl shelf are also from Ikea.


----------



## 4Eyes

small update, added 22" monitor, always wanted dual monitor setup at home


----------



## lundvall

Slowly getting there. Moved to a new apratment a few months ago that had a walking closet of 3 squaremeters that i've made in to my studio.

Just got room for one guitar in there so still need to have the rest of the arsenal in the livingroom but that is OK!

Gonna add some wallmounts for the monitors and also buy a Dell ultrawidescreen get out the most of it but still gonna try to get it as simple as possible in the small area.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Xcaliber

Hello. I'm somewhat new to this forum and I thought I would share my studio set up. I love to look at pics of other people's studios and see how diverse they are, from very simple to very complex. I look forward to being a part of the community.



My Recording Studio by SG Xcaliber, on Flickr


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Xcaliber said:


> Hello. I'm somewhat new to this forum and I thought I would share my studio set up. I love to look at pics of other people's studios and see how diverse they are, from very simple to very complex. I look forward to being a part of the community.
> 
> 
> 
> My Recording Studio by SG Xcaliber, on Flickr



Welcome Xcaliber, nice lil setup you have there.
Care to share more about the desk? I like how compact of a footprint it is, but still accommodates some rack space and room for a 49 key controller.


----------



## Xcaliber

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Welcome Xcaliber, nice lil setup you have there.
> Care to share more about the desk? I like how compact of a footprint it is, but still accommodates some rack space and room for a 49 key controller.



Thanks Tony. Sure, I should have listed that info in my original post.

The desk is 4' wide, 2' deep and 32" high. The rack space is 4U so I have some room to expand (before getting rid of things). Now I wish it was a little wider (6' would have been better), but it will do for now. The keyboard is a new addition since I planned the desk so I might end up putting it away when I'm not using it. The other thing I didn't anticipate is how large the monitors would be on the shelf. My old setup had them sitting on the bottom part of the "desk". They look really huge on the new desk. I also have some KRK Rokit 5's, but the BX8's sound so much better.

I play the guitar  and write and record rock/metal music for fun at home. The keyboard helps with other software instruments and sometimes to get a drum beat figured out. I'll post some pics of my guitars (I'm a lefty) at some point too.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Xcaliber said:


> The keyboard is a new addition since I planned the desk so I might end up putting it away when I'm not using it.



So, you built this desk?


----------



## necronoid

Xcaliber said:


> Hello. I'm somewhat new to this forum and I thought I would share my studio set up. I love to look at pics of other people's studios and see how diverse they are, from very simple to very complex. I look forward to being a part of the community.
> 
> 
> 
> My Recording Studio by SG Xcaliber, on Flickr



Very nice. What are those big mixers under the speakers?


----------



## Xcaliber

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> So, you built this desk?



Yep. I have a friend with all of the woodworking equipment and he helped me build it.


----------



## Xcaliber

necronoid said:


> Very nice. What are those big mixers under the speakers?



On the left it's a Behringer Patchbay, a Presonus Studio Channel (Tube) channel strip, and my Tascam US-1800 interface.

On the right it's a Behringer rack mixer, Dbx compressor and an Alesis Quadraverb.

I just purchased a POD HD Pro X that will replace the Quadraverb and maybe the rack mixer.


----------



## torqueofficial

Quick update: Just got this cool new wall tapestry for maximum inspiration


----------



## dimensional audio

torqueofficial said:


> Quick update: Just got this cool new wall tapestry for maximum inspiration



I just ordered the same monitor stands


----------



## mikespe

I ned to update my pictures but the first one is a panoramic without the 4x12 EVH cab and the 2nd has the cab but doesn't include my computers/desk. I also use a 13" Macbook Pro with my Windows machines. I like Audacity on Windows but Garageband is a big step up on the Mac...I'll update my photos when I get home from work:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I have that same workbench from Harbor Freight.


----------



## mikespe

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I have that same workbench from Harbor Freight.



Haha I got mine from Walmart.com when they blew them out for $60!


----------



## mikespe

I just re-designed my studio a bit...still a work in progress. I was feeling cramped with the EVH+Cab so close to my desk (See pics above). I just restructured few things to open up the room a bit. It made a BIG difference! Being a school teacher I am off for the summer so I will spend more time making things tidy. I am thinking of getting that Studio RTA Producer's Desk to replace my L-Shaped Desk. My desk is sagging a bit bus I like the rack system on the RTA desk. I decide once summer vacation hits.











Panorama came out a bit crooked but you get the idea!!


----------



## buriedoutback

Updated 2016 Studio
I still have to acquire some cupboards for over my guitars. 
I reno'd my basement over the winter into something MUCH nicer.
Crappy ipad pics in a left -> right panoramic sorta thing:



Alto/Pyle PA
Randall 2x12
Yamaha digital drums
Cool skull shower curtain to cover un-finished wall and pipes




Custom desk
iMac + Mackie speakerss + Samsung Monitor + Korg keyboard/pad/sliders + Behringer mixer for PA + TV/Apple TV2 + Blue Yeti mic + 'REC' tap-light (should be on wall)




Amazon guitar stands
96 LTD Explorer
Old fake strat
Ibanez rg7420 with paf7s
Ibanez RGA8 with d activator
Ibanez proline V covered with camo tape 
Crap acoustic
Yamaha 4 string bass
Schecter Damien 5 string bass
Dumpster acoustic that sounds amazing
Cupboards with go above ASAP




Work area for Gun and Guitar modification!


----------



## nollyflip

http://i.imgur.com/V0foB0T.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/16314KB.jpg

Les paul premium+
SDGR bass 505
Schecter KM7
IbanezRG
Ormsby Hype
Ibanez acoustic
Ormsby TX 
Takamine acoustic
Ibanez rgt42fm

ENGL invader 150
Axe-Fx iiXL
iMAc
yamaha HS8's
akai MPK49
m-audio oxygen 25
focusrite sapphire


----------



## JD27

Finally got most of my stuff setup after moving.


----------



## that short guy

JD27 said:


> Finally got most of my stuff setup after moving.



I just want to say congrats to you.... you're the first person on this forum that I've legitimately been jealous of their amp collection lol


----------



## JD27

that short guy said:


> I just want to say congrats to you.... you're the first person on this forum that I've legitimately been jealous of their amp collection lol



I do love them all, I just need a Friedman and I can die happy.


----------



## that short guy

JD27 said:


> I do love them all, I just need a Friedman and I can die happy.



maybe a road king too... just saying go big or go broke lol


----------



## prlgmnr

JD27 said:


> I do love them all, I just need a Friedman and I can die happy.



What have you got in the rack?


----------



## JD27

that short guy said:


> maybe a road king too... just saying go big or go broke lol



And a Road King II, thanks for reminding me, lol  The Friedman GAS has taken priority though.


----------



## JD27

prlgmnr said:


> What have you got in the rack?



An ancient BBE 482i, ART SLA-1, Axe-FX Standard, and Laney IRT-Studio.


----------



## Fiction

That is baller, JD27!

My set-up is pretty basic, Yamaha HS5, Novation midi controller, focusrite 6i6, axe fx, pretty standard SSO guy  but I have just upgraded my macbook pro from 4gb to 16gb ram, and 500gb hdd to a 1tb ssd, I've also purchased a second monitor to connect to it and a stand so the laptop is floating up next to it, really been trying to get back into recording after a good year or two break from it, no photos yet as I've actually just packed it all down to move houses.

I wonder how Nolly's (who started the thread) studio looks like now that he's veering away from periphery to focus on his recording work.


----------



## prlgmnr

JD27 said:


> An ancient BBE 482i, ART SLA-1, Axe-FX Standard, and Laney IRT-Studio.


The Laney any good?


----------



## fauxfreshness

So, this is my "temporary" (a lot like moving the car out front that's on block...er, "display stands") fidgeting, sound making, and other stuff portable studio. Kind of like a "B" rig I suppose. My main PC is back to running Windows Server 2012 R2 for code testing stuff, so I'm using the 2015 MacBook Pro for the "real" DAW work with Ableton Live 9.x and MASCHINE 2.x. However, as I haven't built any kind of real desk for it, the display, the monitors, and audio I/O, I've been using my iPad Air 2 with a Focusrite iTrack. But I changed all that for the new pedals I got, along with setting up a board for them.

So the board has a ProTone Pedals Scaccinator (a la Ministry series), MXR A/B and Super Badass Distortion, a TC Electronic Polytune, and my AmpTweaker TightMetal Pro and new FatMetal Pro. I wanted to track one guitar with two distortion chains at the same time. I've got a variety of software chains to use in iOS, and will use a Komplete Audio 6 with the MBP so I can loop the board back in for use with other stuff.

But here, this is the iPad on an IK Multimedia stand, Focusrite 2i2, USB 3.0 hub, the aforementioned pedals on a PedalTrain Jr., and my friend's Ibanez SIR27FD that I'm borrowing (for now ). I have a CME keyboard, Livid Instruments Guitar Wing (from the Kickstarter campaign), IK Multimedia iRig HD-A (from when I desperately tried using Android and Samsung's "SoundCamp" DAW), and AudioTechnica ATH-M50x headphones. I have lots of headphones, and usually have 10 year old Sony MDR-V6s that I'll reference stuff through. But I like the M50x for general listening, keeping the Sony, AKG, and Pioneer stuff for their respective disciplines.


----------



## Spicypickles

that short guy said:


> I just want to say congrats to you.... you're the first person on this forum that I've legitimately been jealous of their amp collection lol





Just the amps?


Jeebus.


----------



## JonathanCooper

So, i've been working on my studio for a couple years now. Slowly saving up and getting new stuff whenever I can. I primarily use Studio One 3 with the Firestudio Project. I use NI Maschine for groove ideas and as my primary VST sound library. Also, I just finished my first EP project with my band With Every Wind. I would love it if you guys could give some mix critique. Our EP is free at our website: With Every Wind Band

Anyway here's my current set-up:


----------



## JohnIce

@JonathanCooper: Cool to see another Maschine user  Love that thing! Surprised they haven't caught on in the metal community.


----------



## niffnoff

I recently just upgraded my interface from a UX1 

My new rig details:

Monitors: JBL LSR308's Pair
Interface: Behringer U-PHORIA UMC1820 (new today)

Link here since i can't upload for some reason >.>


----------



## JonathanCooper

@JohnIce I know! I love that thing. It's a great tool for coming up with scratch ideas, it has an amazing sound library and it's an awesome performance tool.


----------



## Sumsar

Slight update, got the lights from Ikea discussed a couple of pages ago. Also in this pic: Me


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Sumsar said:


> Slight update, got the lights from Ikea discussed a couple of pages ago. Also in this pic: Me



Pics aren't showing.


----------



## Stijnson

Some nice looking setups in this thread guys!
I moved to a new place a while ago and are finally kind of settling in. Still need to get some speaker stands but otherwise, it works!


----------



## phaja_

My small corner in my home.


----------



## buriedoutback

Finally got a nice love seat and finished decorating my studio.


----------



## GORILLAWALLACE

my laptop became a desktop when it had an encounter with a bottle of sunscreen and started corroding. still runs like a charm. 

also I don't like to spend money


----------



## Enselmis

Tirmu said:


> Little updates... trying to decide which pair of monitors I'll keep:



Ayyy, we must be the only Amphion owners on this whole forum. Are you satisfied with those corner bass traps? Any idea how they're made? I always see the big cylindrical ones but I've never found any DIY info on making something like that.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I had Auralex do a room analysis. They provided their technical recommendations, like moving the desk to the window as it would take advantage of the longer room dimension to allow lower waveforms to fully develop. I have some new curtains coming, and some corner fills on the next pay period.

Here's the thing. They recommended about $1500-$1800 worth of materials, which was out of my price range. I sourced similar materials through vendors on Ebay for about 1/10th of that price putting my entire investment into this room at about $200 including some nice flat Valspar interior paint.

As you enter the room, 




Further into the room.




A quick glance at the west wall to the left after you enter into the room.




A room shot of the west/north wall moving toward the seated position.




Same view, but with more of the lower portion/floor so you can see my pedal board.




The North to East Wall.




A higher shot of the East wall.




Behind the iMac and studio monitors. These were free, I spent no $$ on these. They are packaging squares that are perforated and work wonderfully to trap low end. 





All absorption products were applied using velcro tape. I purchased a 15' roll at Lowes for under $20, cut them into 1" segments, fluff side to the foam, rigid side to the wall. The smaller 12"x12" squares are nice and light and worked fine on their own. For the larger pieces on the North wall/mixing location, I helped them by using longer sections of velcro tape, and use some tacky spray to help them stick to the foam better. These are significantly heavier than the smaller pieces.

I used Flat interior paint by Valspar. When I had the room gutted, I did notice that the 15ms flutter echo wasn't as bright sounding, even prior to room treatment. Having done another room in gloss some years ago while I still lived in Ca. I can definitely tell that flat paint versus glossy paint is the better route to go if wanting to treat the room appropriately. 

Once painted, and foam applied. The flutter echo is gone from the room, but, there is a slight early reflection between the East and West wall in the untreated areas, particularly at about 5 ' in height. Once I added the traditional bow/quiver/arrow array on the West wall, and the headpiece, and photo on the East wall, they are pretty much eliminated. 

I still have another couple of pieces to hang, like the canvas painting on the floor, another poster on foam core board that is behind the door, and I've got 3 ea 12"x12" square foam pieces on the door itself.

The glass mirrored closet doors are coming out, and will be replaced with custom ordered curtains from Ikea, they'll just slide back & forth easily, but will dampen further waveforms. You can see my gigging 6 guitar briefcase in the right hand portion of the closet, unseen is the other side to the left, which just has all of the cases stored vertically.

I'm running Pro-Tools 12.5 something, and my M-Audio AV-40 monitors do the trick nicely. I rarely playback at more than about 60 db, or just above conversation level. The room sounds so much more objective now, and translates as nice as my Sennheiser HD-280 Pro headphones do. My interface is an Avid Fast Track Duo.

All in all, I could not be more pleased. My Mac is maxed out with 32gb of RAM and performs flawlessly, no dropouts, no glitches.


----------



## maggotspawn




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I had Auralex do a room analysis. They provided their technical recommendations, like moving the desk to the window as it would take advantage of the longer room dimension to allow lower waveforms to fully develop. I have some new curtains coming, and some corner fills on the next pay period.
> 
> Here's the thing. They recommended about $1500-$1800 worth of materials, which was out of my price range. I sourced similar materials through vendors on Ebay for about 1/10th of that price putting my entire investment into this room at about $200 including some nice flat Valspar interior paint.
> 
> As you enter the room,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further into the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick glance at the west wall to the left after you enter into the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A room shot of the west/north wall moving toward the seated position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same view, but with more of the lower portion/floor so you can see my pedal board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North to East Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A higher shot of the East wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the iMac and studio monitors. These were free, I spent no $$ on these. They are packaging squares that are perforated and work wonderfully to trap low end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All absorption products were applied using velcro tape. I purchased a 15' roll at Lowes for under $20, cut them into 1" segments, fluff side to the foam, rigid side to the wall. The smaller 12"x12" squares are nice and light and worked fine on their own. For the larger pieces on the North wall/mixing location, I helped them by using longer sections of velcro tape, and use some tacky spray to help them stick to the foam better. These are significantly heavier than the smaller pieces.
> 
> I used Flat interior paint by Valspar. When I had the room gutted, I did notice that the 15ms flutter echo wasn't as bright sounding, even prior to room treatment. Having done another room in gloss some years ago while I still lived in Ca. I can definitely tell that flat paint versus glossy paint is the better route to go if wanting to treat the room appropriately.
> 
> Once painted, and foam applied. The flutter echo is gone from the room, but, there is a slight early reflection between the East and West wall in the untreated areas, particularly at about 5 ' in height. Once I added the traditional bow/quiver/arrow array on the West wall, and the headpiece, and photo on the East wall, they are pretty much eliminated.
> 
> I still have another couple of pieces to hang, like the canvas painting on the floor, another poster on foam core board that is behind the door, and I've got 3 ea 12"x12" square foam pieces on the door itself.
> 
> The glass mirrored closet doors are coming out, and will be replaced with custom ordered curtains from Ikea, they'll just slide back & forth easily, but will dampen further waveforms. You can see my gigging 6 guitar briefcase in the right hand portion of the closet, unseen is the other side to the left, which just has all of the cases stored vertically.
> 
> I'm running Pro-Tools 12.5 something, and my M-Audio AV-40 monitors do the trick nicely. I rarely playback at more than about 60 db, or just above conversation level. The room sounds so much more objective now, and translates as nice as my Sennheiser HD-280 Pro headphones do. My interface is an Avid Fast Track Duo.
> 
> All in all, I could not be more pleased. My Mac is maxed out with 32gb of RAM and performs flawlessly, no dropouts, no glitches.



Edit button is nowhere in sight, so here's the missing shot of the closet area.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Updated with corner fills. The difference these make in taming standing waves is very noticeable.


----------



## Duosphere

My home studio.






Thank God that tv doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Fretless

Done a lot of work to rework my setup.


----------



## KingAenarion

Fretless said:


> Done a lot of work to rework my setup.



This is a beautiful setup.

Manley preamps and EQ/Dynamics, Mastering AD/DA, Helix <3, Torpedo studio.

Man do those M-Audios, position near the wall, and the lack of treatment stand out though. Like duuuuude


----------



## 4Eyes

exactly my thoughts, but I guess upgrading monitors and room threatment are on todo list?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

4Eyes said:


> exactly my thoughts, but I guess upgrading monitors and room threatment are on todo list?



Indeed, and it's not as overwhelming as you might think.

I think your monitors are capable enough if budget is a concern.
I'm only using M-Audio AV-40's and I'm getting great results that translate well, and I specifically monitor at just above conversation level.

See my thread about my studio above.
I had Auralex do the free room analysis, then I went and sourced materials on Ebay for 1/10th cost of what I would have spent through Auralex.

Of the vendors I used on Ebay:
FoamExpress: http://stores.ebay.com/foamnmoreinc/
and 
Urban.Mall: http://stores.ebay.com/swankfashionla/

You can find Blackout or Sound Dampening Curtains easily enough via Overstock.com or Target using the Sun Zero or Eclipse brands. Heck, you mind even find comparable curtains at Ikea.

It's sooooooooo worth the effort.


----------



## 4Eyes

IMO the point was to highlight contrast between "entry" level monitorst compared to nice, I woulds say high end gear like Manley, AD/DA on the picture


----------



## KingAenarion

If budget is a concern, he shouldn't have spent $2200 on a 2 channel mastering grade AD/DA converter, and $4000 on Manley channel strips, $2500 on a Manley Compressor, $3200 on the stereo pultec EQ....

And like $500 on monitors... you know.... the bits you listen with... because you're making music, for other people to listen to...

It's the one part that Waves can't help you with...2


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

KingAenarion said:


> If budget is a concern, he shouldn't have spent $2200 on a 2 channel mastering grade AD/DA converter, and $4000 on Manley channel strips, $2500 on a Manley Compressor, $3200 on the stereo pultec EQ....
> 
> And like $500 on monitors... you know.... the bits you listen with... because you're making music, for other people to listen to...
> 
> It's the one part that Waves can't help you with...2



Exactly.
I'm getting a lot done with Pro Tools 12, everything in the box, and a pair of AV-40's in a nicely treated room that cost me less that $200 to treat.

The ears are the most valuable tool. Nurture them, and the rest will follow.


----------



## Caleb Joshua

Heres my guitar rack/interface. i cant show my pc setup online, sorry.


----------



## necronoid

^^ hell yeah


----------



## Fretless

KingAenarion said:


> This is a beautiful setup.
> 
> Manley preamps and EQ/Dynamics, Mastering AD/DA, Helix <3, Torpedo studio.
> 
> Man do those M-Audios, position near the wall, and the lack of treatment stand out though. Like duuuuude



Yeah, I know, I just moved into the place I am in, and so I havn't had a chance to mount all of the wall treatment that I have, and my best friend works for a company that makes high-end speaker systems, and is in the process of building me a set of custom monitors.



4Eyes said:


> exactly my thoughts, but I guess upgrading monitors and room threatment are on todo list?



Yup



4Eyes said:


> IMO the point was to highlight contrast between "entry" level monitorst compared to nice, I woulds say high end gear like Manley, AD/DA on the picture



In the mean time I do have the Sennheiser HD800S headphone setup on the table that I use as well, which are my primary way of listening and working on music right now. Sure, you'll find people who think that headphones are the worst thing in the world to mix on, but I find I mix quite well with these, and I do have other headphones that I use as reference in addition to the speakers.


----------



## 4Eyes

Fretless said:


> Sure, you'll find people who think that headphones are the worst thing in the world to mix on



I'm huge fan of mixing on headphones and I do mix on headphones as well. If it's ok for pro enginners, who deliver grammy winning songs, to mix on headphones, why I should not be ok with that? It's just matter of knowing the gear and knowing what to do with it


----------



## Fretless

4Eyes said:


> I'm huge fan of mixing on headphones and I do mix on headphones as well. If it's ok for pro enginners, who deliver grammy winning songs, to mix on headphones, why I should not be ok with that? It's just matter of knowing the gear and knowing what to do with it



Exactly. I have a high end pair of headphones, and that's what I prefer to do my work on anyways, and I am very satisfied with what I produce, it comes out sounding the way that who ever I am working with and I intend it to.


----------



## Enselmis

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Exactly.
> I'm getting a lot done with Pro Tools 12, everything in the box, and a pair of AV-40's in a nicely treated room that cost me less that $200 to treat.
> 
> The ears are the most valuable tool. Nurture them, and the rest will follow.



No offense, but your room isn't even on the spectrum of nicely treated. $200 worth of foam is a drop in the bucket. Go download room EQ wizard, put up a mic where your head would be and run a few sweeps, then take a peek at the waterfall graphs. That's not to say you can't do good work, but there's no planet where a room with some foam is nicely treated.


----------



## Fretless

Enselmis said:


> No offense, but your room isn't even on the spectrum of nicely treated. $200 worth of foam is a drop in the bucket. Go download room EQ wizard, put up a mic where your head would be and run a few sweeps, then take a peek at the waterfall graphs. That's not to say you can't do good work, but there's no planet where a room with some foam is nicely treated.



No, but some treatment is often times better than no treatment (totally circumstances where having some treatment that's not properly placed can mess up the acoustics of a room).


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Fretless said:


> No, but some treatment is often times better than no treatment (totally circumstances where having some treatment that's not properly placed can mess up the acoustics of a room).



This.

I still plan on having the room "pink noised" & compensated for, but as with any project, phases are completed in accordance with affordability, and my situation is no different.

Is my studio setup "ideal"? 
By no means, but it's what I can accomplish on the budget that I have.

Is it better than it was before, and much more translational to other playback devices? 
Absolutely, not perfect, but a significant improvement nonetheless.


----------



## charlessalvacion

Tirmu said:


> A little update:



Hi bro,

How do find the IsoAcoustics isolation stands compared to normal foams?

Thanks


----------



## Metalman X

My current Riff Lab. Little more compact than what I used to have (I'm temporarily living in a smaller apartment, but it's at a friends house, so at least i can be fairly loud almost whenever I want!), but i'm kinda' liking the streamlined nature of this setup.

Got foam in a checkboard pattern along the wall behind the black sheet (same thing on the opposing wall)... dunno if that deadens stuff more, or renders them pointeless.

Most of the stuff here is pretty obvious what it is. My interface is an M-Audio delta-1010lt card, so thats all internal into that tower (Dell tower with couple of Intel dual Core's, and 32gb of RAM). The mic is a Shure SM7B for vocal tracking. Monitors are M-Audio BX8a's... I also have the accompanying sub as well, but gotta do some minor repair work on it (little phase mini-switch on the back managed to get busted in during a move last year).

Down side here is space constraints... so my 4x12, and 4x10 are stored away (not playing with anyone now nor have in awhile, and I record direct with my Axe FX Ultra anyway). Upside is my living room is other other side of this room and my coach, stereo, TV and mini-fridge are less than 15' away at all times.




















(Atmosphere Mode!)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Exactly.
> I'm getting a lot done with Pro Tools 12, everything in the box, and a pair of AV-40's in a nicely treated room *that cost me less that $200 to treat.*




Even if you built your own panels for treatment with cheap burlap and materials from Home Depot, the necessary amount in order to properly treat a small room (I'm thinking around a 12" x 12" up to a 15" x 15" or so room) would cost more than that. I hope that you aren't using "acoustic foam". That stuff is absolutely useless and doesn't do a damn thing for treatment.


----------



## Given To Fly

Fretless said:


> No, but some treatment is often times better than no treatment (totally circumstances where having some treatment that's not properly placed can mess up the acoustics of a room).



Treatment aside, is that a LaCie Sphère on your desk too? Or am I just imagining it? 
I don't think anyone knows what Sennheiser HD800S's are either, but in the end that might be a good thing. I would not mind owning a pair!


----------



## Sumsar

So I did some upgrading to my home setup, by getting new acoustic treatment 

The treatment is from EQ acoustics, brought via Thomann. These are panels made with the fiberglass thing and is an upgrade to the foampanels I started with.

They are close to ½ by 1 meter and I have two 5 cm panels placed on either side of the monitors as well as one on my back wall and then two 2.5 cm hanging as a cloud over my desk.

I still have a single 5 cm panel left which I think I will put between my amp and my guitar stand.

Pictures:













I have to say this was a great investment! I got some foam panels about a year ago when I first moved into this place, and while they where an improvement (people who say they do nothing are dumb), this is by far a much better solution, but ofc also a lot more pricy 

I have the panels on L backets so they are spaced about 5 cm off the wall and they weren't that hard to put up, although my walls are like 1.5 cm of plaster over massive brickwall, which was a bit of a mess.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Even if you built your own panels for treatment with cheap burlap and materials from Home Depot, the necessary amount in order to properly treat a small room (I'm thinking around a 12" x 12" up to a 15" x 15" or so room) would cost more than that. I hope that you aren't using "acoustic foam". That stuff is absolutely useless and doesn't do a damn thing for treatment.



I cited my sources in this post, same thread.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4642267&postcount=1724


----------



## Enselmis

Fretless said:


> No, but some treatment is often times better than no treatment (totally circumstances where having some treatment that's not properly placed can mess up the acoustics of a room).



Oh absolutely, every bit counts. It just bugs me a bit that somebody would post about how $200 of foam is amazing and totally changed their room. It isn't okay to spread misinformation just because you don't know any better. Killing a tiny bit of flutter echo doesn't make a room treated, and advocating to other people that foam is wonderful and helpful does more harm than good. 

Putting 2 inches of foam in the corners and rambling about how it made the bass response better is even worse. Other people in this thread might see that and think it's actually true, and then go out and waste their money on the same garbage. I just want people to approach treatment from more realistic direction, where treatment decisions are based on measurement data (which, I would remind everybody in this thread, is both free and dead simple to use) and not completely anecdotal.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Enselmis said:


> Oh absolutely, every bit counts. It just bugs me a bit that somebody would post about how $200 of foam is amazing and totally changed their room. It isn't okay to spread misinformation just because you don't know any better. Killing a tiny bit of flutter echo doesn't make a room treated, and advocating to other people that foam is wonderful and helpful does more harm than good.
> 
> Putting 2 inches of foam in the corners and rambling about how it made the bass response better is even worse. Other people in this thread might see that and think it's actually true, and then go out and waste their money on the same garbage. I just want people to approach treatment from more realistic direction, where treatment decisions are based on measurement data (which, I would remind everybody in this thread, is both free and dead simple to use) and not completely anecdotal.



I understand what you're saying, but many folks are using their home studios on limited budgets, and resources that are FREE can be helpful, such as the free room analysis from Auralex. Their recommendations were not just for foam products, but room configuration too. I relocated my desk from one wall to the current wall on their recommendation.

It also helps to take into consideration the context of the room's purpose.
In my case, I listen to playback at reasonably lower volumes, use modelling technology direct to interface and in other things I use virtual synths all in the box, and I do some vocal tracking in their as well.

Is it ideal? By no means. 
Is it a working alternative? Absolutely

It's not like I'm tracking live drums in there as well as a choir or an orchestra. A studio like mine falls into the category of "Project Studio" which is more typical nowadays. Look what Periphery have accomplished in recording in a similar environment, then going out to a larger studio to track drums.

If I had my way, and $$$, I'd have converted my garage which would involve major construction. It just wasn't realistic in my situation.

So, $200 indeed worked wonders for this small 9' x 10' room, _compared_ to before.

Context.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Enselmis

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I understand what you're saying, but many folks are using their home studios on limited budgets, and resources that are FREE can be helpful, such as the free room analysis from Auralex. Their recommendations were not just for foam products, but room configuration too. I relocated my desk from one wall to the current wall on their recommendation.
> 
> It also helps to take into consideration the context of the room's purpose.
> In my case, I listen to playback at reasonably lower volumes, use modelling technology direct to interface and in other things I use virtual synths all in the box, and I do some vocal tracking in their as well.
> 
> Is it ideal? By no means.
> Is it a working alternative? Absolutely
> 
> It's not like I'm tracking live drums in there as well as a choir or an orchestra. A studio like mine falls into the category of "Project Studio" which is more typical nowadays. Look what Periphery have accomplished in recording in a similar environment, then going out to a larger studio to track drums.
> 
> If I had my way, and $$$, I'd have converted my garage which would involve major construction. It just wasn't realistic in my situation.
> 
> So, $200 indeed worked wonders for this small 9' x 10' room, _compared_ to before.
> 
> Context.



Did you miss that part where I pointed out that measuring before treating your room is "FREE"? You're still missing the point. The purpose of your treatment is to more accurately hear what you are mixing so you can make better decisions. Doesn't matter if you've got racks upon racks of outboard or a mac mini and a POD. I understand fully that it's a project studio. My point is that if you were to take the free measurement tools that are available and use them to make measurements of your room before and after adding your foam, you would see little to no difference, particularly with regards to your supposed improved bass response.


----------



## necronoid

Kride said:


>



What do you have above the Roland interface? An skull ashtray?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Enselmis said:


> Did you miss that part where I pointed out that measuring before treating your room is "FREE"? You're still missing the point. The purpose of your treatment is to more accurately hear what you are mixing so you can make better decisions. Doesn't matter if you've got racks upon racks of outboard or a mac mini and a POD. I understand fully that it's a project studio. My point is that if you were to take the free measurement tools that are available and use them to make measurements of your room before and after adding your foam, you would see little to no difference, particularly with regards to your supposed improved bass response.



Point taken, thank you.


----------



## Vrollin

Caleb Joshua said:


> Heres my guitar rack/interface. i cant show my pc setup online, sorry.



Beautifully executed!


----------



## Kride

necronoid said:


> What do you have above the Roland interface? An skull ashtray?



Yup! It's full of picks instead of cigarette butts tho


----------



## 4Eyes

slowly adding things, new monitors - Dynaudio LYD5


----------



## 4Eyes

4Eyes said:


> slowly adding things, new monitors - Dynaudio LYD5



some more pics with more lights





it's "space saving" design in my wardrobe, women have clothes in there, I have my home studio in it 






for treatment I did what I could - back, sides below and over the monitors up to the top where lights are placed are filled in with thick acoustic foam used for sound insulation, it really helped to get rid of boomy low end. but it sounds good, can't go too loud so all problems that should be there are not so prominent. I'm planning to do some measurements to see at what volume I'll start to have real problems at this space..


----------



## schwiz

Here's the setup I got goin on.


----------



## fearlessguster

My happy place. I badly need room treatment but I am waiting until I have a more permanent location for the studio. Also I am too lazy to embed the pictures right now, sorry it's late


----------



## sevenchaos

This is my "man cave" 
Still on progress thou.




[/url] image host[/IMG]


----------



## evolutionVIII

Here is mine


----------



## JohnIce

Looking for something bigger to hang over the monitor, but it's getting there  Unfortunately it's an apartment so if I want to get loud I have to go to the rehearsal space, but for production and mixing it's stellar!
















Gear:
- 2015 MacBook Pro, 2,5GHz i7, 16 Gb RAM
- 40" Philips TV
- Adam A5 speakers
- Artisul graphics tablet
- Focusrite Saffire Pro14 interface

- Novation SL MkII 49 Keyboard
- Roli Seaboard Rise 25
- NI Maschine MkII
- Korg Kaoss Pad Quad

- Kemper Rack
- Axe-Fx Standard
- BJ Devices TB-11P controller

- Warmoth 7-string strat
- Fame Forum 7-string
- Gibson LP Standard (2002)
- Fender MIJ Strat (1983)
- Ibanez AEL acoustic
- Taylor 12-string acoustic

I've also got a bunch of guitars stored at the rehearsal space and at friends' places.


----------



## charlessalvacion

JohnIce said:


> Looking for something bigger to hang over the monitor, but it's getting there  Unfortunately it's an apartment so if I want to get loud I have to go to the rehearsal space, but for production and mixing it's stellar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nice warmoth strat!


----------



## iampaul

imac 27 i7 32gb
Focusrite clarett 8pre
Two notes Torpedo Live
DBX286A
KRK Rokit 5 gen3
Line6 mobile keys 49

All these seats near Orange TH30, which is connected to cab through Torpedo Live. And small studio board with all the necessities, always connected to the amp.


----------



## Sanrek

Here is mine (pic before room treatment):


----------



## Webmaestro

Added some LED's. Had no idea those things were so cheap...


----------



## JohnIce

Joined the 4k club


----------



## NickLAudio

.


----------



## Triple7

NickLAudio said:


> .



I used to have that same desk in grey!


----------



## NickLAudio

Triple7 said:


> I used to have that same desk in grey!



Was a craigslist find for dirt cheap. It had platforms built in for monitors but had to remove them for the dual screen and rack gear. The platforms would have been too close together for my listening position anyways.


----------



## Triple7

NickLAudio said:


> Was a craigslist find for dirt cheap. It had platforms built in for monitors but had to remove them for the dual screen and rack gear. The platforms would have been too close together for my listening position anyways.



That's too funny, I did the same thing!


----------



## RockMixer

Heres mine:


----------



## Seybsnilksz

You can't start the thread with the bar that high haha

You can kinda see mine on my website: punchsectorstudios.com


----------



## lewis

RockMixer said:


> Heres mine:



/thread


----------



## Daf57

Nice! Looks a lot like my studio used to - I had MCI boards/machines and tons of outboard. Now it looks like a monitor and keyboard for the most part.


----------



## axxessdenied

temp set up at home :


----------



## schwiz

lewis said:


> /thread



Yep.


----------



## RockMixer

axxessdenied said:


> temp set up at home :


Nice! I love the softtube stuff! What Modular is that?


----------



## KingAenarion

For the love of God, invest in some acoustic proper treatment. All that beautiful gear and that treatment is... yea...

Also, we have a giant thread about this stickied...


----------



## axxessdenied

That's a Moog Mother 32. The Console 1 from softube is so good


----------



## RockMixer

KingAenarion said:


> For the love of God, invest in some acoustic proper treatment. All that beautiful gear and that treatment is... yea...
> 
> Also, we have a giant thread about this stickied...


My room sounds tight with the treatment i have. Whats the link to the stick?


----------



## axxessdenied

Check out GIK Acoustics for an idea of what proper acoustic panels are like. Foam doesn't really do anything.


----------



## Rizzo

Wow, seeing this thread has been opened by nothing less than Nolly back in 2010 makes me laugh (in a good way) and feel a sense of perspective and accomplishment.

That being said, my super-low-budget home studio is too ugly to be shown in pics haha, so I'll just proceed with a description.

Studio gear

- 2015 Dell Inspiron 17" (i7, 8 GB RAM) running Reaper
- Pod HD500, direct out via USB
- Roland MA-8 monitors
Back story: actually inherited those from my dad, been using them as a home stereo for basically all of my teens. Later realized they were actual studio monitors when I got into recording, ha! Plus I've listened to so much music trough them I really know them inside and out. Really happy for them.
- Superlux HD662F
- Vic Firth drum cans, can't remember the model
- Mackie SRM450V2 FRFR powered monitor
Mainly for Pod use, sometimes doubles as a studio monitor when I don't have to care for bleed issues.
- 3 SM58-style mics
One is an actual Shure, the two others are knockoffs.
- Behringer Mixer
Using it to record pre-productions live, via a cheap jack-USB audio interface through CTRL room out.
- Yamaha rack rev/delay unit from dad. Can't remember the model, just using it for rehearsals.
- Bunch of preamps, an old tape machine (fun for experimental recording), turntables and stuff from dad. Nothing valuable overall.
- Bunch of the usual accessories (pop filter, mic stands, cables etc...)

All of this into...
- The Crappiest Room in Existence
Tiled floor, relatively low ceiling, open on one side (well basically two sides since one is a big wooden door on a porch...on the street!), two recessed windows. Always beloved, always f***in' unmanageable. But it's all I've got, folks. At least it isn't square!

Musical instruments
- Latter 80s Linko drumkit
Falling apart. 80s Meinl cymbals. Recycling old drum heads from friends because I don't care, and since attempting to record the kit for a production will never cross my mind.
- Roland EXR40 arranger keyboard
Permanently borrowed from a friend
- Fender CA series acoustic, can't remember the model
- Squier Strat Affinity, modded HSS w/ GFS pickups
- Schecter C1 Exotic Star, modded w/ SD and BKP pups
- Harley Benton JB vintage series

As for software, I don't use any fancy plugins.
Actually, I have a "policy" with myself to just use stock or free ones. I want to value my music, arrangements and my actual produciton skills before any "mental jerkoff" overthinking BS about "tone". I'll eventually dig into commercial plugins when I'll have enough experience to justify the act.

That's it, by now at least. Basically I have all it takes to record any kind of music any way I want, given the obvious "general purpose" and budget constraints. I'm really happy about my little budget home studio.


----------



## Vyn

So I bit the bullet and purchased some HS7's. Holy fuck. Wow. I've never had speakers this good before (I've always used shitty sub $100 logitech gamming speakers).

Pic:





Audio interface/monitors/DAW:
Focusrite Scarlet 2i2 interface (may upgrade later but all I need for now)
Yamaha HS7 monitors
ATH-M40X Headphones
Reaper

Amp/Cab
Peavey 6505MH
Peavey 212-6 2x12 Cab

Wishlist:
6505+
Pedals (all of them)


----------



## PatientMental76

Webmaestro said:


> Added some LED's. Had no idea those things were so cheap...



Really digging this, simple but cool as shit


----------



## syndrone

my home-studio setup, where I entirely produced my just-released-2weeks-ago instrumental metal guitar album "CHAOS MECHANICS" (feat. Paul Wardingham and Keegan Donovan!):







Website: www.syndrone-music.com 
bandcamp: www.syndrone.bandcamp.com/album/chaos-mechanics


----------



## narad

RockMixer said:


> Heres mine:



It doesn't count if you're just sleeping/showering in an actual studio.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

syndrone said:


> my home-studio setup, where I entirely produced my just-released-2weeks-ago instrumental metal guitar album "CHAOS MECHANICS" (feat. Paul Wardingham and Keegan Donovan!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website: www.syndrone-music.com
> bandcamp: www.syndrone.bandcamp.com/album/chaos-mechanics



But do the skulls' teeth rattle when you drop the bass?


----------



## kaffefilter

Vyn said:


> So I bit the bullet and purchased some HS7's. Holy fuck. Wow. I've never had speakers this good before (I've always used shitty sub $100 logitech gamming speakers).
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio interface/monitors/DAW:
> Focusrite Scarlet 2i2 interface (may upgrade later but all I need for now)
> Yamaha HS7 monitors
> ATH-M40X Headphones
> Reaper
> 
> Amp/Cab
> Peavey 6505MH
> Peavey 212-6 2x12 Cab
> 
> Wishlist:
> 6505+
> Pedals (all of them)


Sort of similar to mine, but you have way more stuff  HS7's, Scarlet 2i2 and ATH-M50 here. Kind of minimalist but works for what I need to do atm. Would love to do more of actual amp+cab stuff and less of IR's... but that would be tough on the neighbours


----------



## 07adams88

Well this is what I got. The way it's setup is kinda temporary considering I'm hoping to buy a house within the next year and my space is super limited in my apartment. The monitors are, unfortunately, just for music listening at the moment until I buy stands for them.

*New Stuff-
Corsair 570x case
1TB WD SSD
4TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
16Gb 3200 G. Skill Memory
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
TT AIO Riing 360mm Liquid cooling
TT 750w gold rated modular PSU
MSI x370 carbon
MSI GTX 1070Ti
2x JBL 305
Universal Audio USB Apollo Twin
M-Audio Air 32 mini

New digital gear-
Bias Amp Pro 2
Pro Tools <-- Clunky ass garbage, going back to reaper for sure.

That's pretty much all the critical stuff

Old Stuff-
Schecter KM-7
Shure SM7-b
Shure SM-57
EZ Drummer 2 w/ metal machine exp.

Unfortunately with having to build a whole new PC, I didn't get as much Music specific gear as I would have liked :/


----------



## LeviathanKiller

07adams88 said:


> Well this is what I got. The way it's setup is kinda temporary considering I'm hoping to buy a house within the next year and my space is super limited in my apartment. The monitors are, unfortunately, just for music listening at the moment until I buy stands for them.
> 
> *New Stuff-
> Corsair 570x case
> 1TB WD SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
> 16Gb 3200 G. Skill Memory
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
> TT AIO Riing 360mm Liquid cooling
> TT 750w gold rated modular PSU
> MSI x370 carbon
> MSI GTX 1070Ti
> 2x JBL 305
> Universal Audio USB Apollo Twin
> M-Audio Air 32 mini
> 
> New digital gear-
> Bias Amp Pro 2
> Pro Tools <-- Clunky ass garbage, going back to reaper for sure.
> 
> That's pretty much all the critical stuff
> 
> Old Stuff-
> Schecter KM-7
> Shure SM7-b
> Shure SM-57
> EZ Drummer 2 w/ metal machine exp.
> 
> Unfortunately with having to build a whole new PC, I didn't get as much Music specific gear as I would have liked :/
> 
> View attachment 60829



That Great Value trail mix is THE stuff


----------



## Reynando

ok, here are some pictures of my current setup (to be continued)
(you can find a list within my profile)


----------



## Albake21

07adams88 said:


> Well this is what I got. The way it's setup is kinda temporary considering I'm hoping to buy a house within the next year and my space is super limited in my apartment. The monitors are, unfortunately, just for music listening at the moment until I buy stands for them.
> 
> *New Stuff-
> Corsair 570x case
> 1TB WD SSD
> 4TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
> 16Gb 3200 G. Skill Memory
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
> TT AIO Riing 360mm Liquid cooling
> TT 750w gold rated modular PSU
> MSI x370 carbon
> MSI GTX 1070Ti
> 2x JBL 305
> Universal Audio USB Apollo Twin
> M-Audio Air 32 mini
> 
> New digital gear-
> Bias Amp Pro 2
> Pro Tools <-- Clunky ass garbage, going back to reaper for sure.
> 
> That's pretty much all the critical stuff
> 
> Old Stuff-
> Schecter KM-7
> Shure SM7-b
> Shure SM-57
> EZ Drummer 2 w/ metal machine exp.
> 
> Unfortunately with having to build a whole new PC, I didn't get as much Music specific gear as I would have liked :/
> 
> View attachment 60829


Even just listening to music would drive me crazy with that placement. I just bought a pair of monitor stands and couldn't believe the difference in sound. I was like getting a brand new pair of monitors. I know guitar center has a pair on sale for $80. That's what I bought over the weekend.


----------



## Reynando

Reynando said:


> ok, here are some pictures of my current setup (to be continued)
> (you can find a list within my profile)
> View attachment 61005
> View attachment 61006
> View attachment 61007
> View attachment 61008
> View attachment 61009
> View attachment 61010
> View attachment 61011
> View attachment 61012
> View attachment 61013


Primary Seven: Schecter Banshee Elite 7
Main Rig: Marshall DSL 40 C
Band: no band at the moment
Primary ERG: Schecter Banshee Elite 7
Sevenstring Guitars: Schecter Banshee Elite 7 FRS
Other Guitars: Ibanez Jem 777 BFP
Preamp/Amps: Marshall DSL 40 C

Effects & Pedals:
Boss ML-2 Metal Core Pedal
Boss CH-1 Chorus
TC Electronic Flashback (Delay)
TC Electronic HyperGravity Compressor
Eventide H9 Max Harmonizer
Ibanez WD7 Weeping Demon (Wa-wa-pedal)
ISP Technologies Decimator Pedal V-II (noice gate)

Cabinets / Monitors: Harley Benton G212 Vintage guitar box (2 x 12" speakers)
Studio & Recording Gear: MacBook Pro 2011, 16 GB RAM, 1TB SSD;
DAW: Logic Pro X
Shure SM57 LC microfon
Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 2nd Gen (audio interface)
Klark Teknik DN 370 (equalizer)
Novation Impulse 61 (keyboard)
EV ZLX 15P (aktive fullrange-speakers)
Soundcraft efx 8 (mixing desk)

gear: https://www.reinandos-emusic.com/machines
Misc/Other Gear:
software: https://www.reinandos-emusic.com/programms


----------



## Isidore

Nothing fancy, but works for me. 

Main sig chain: Pod HD Pro --> Sennheiser e609 --> Saffire Pro 40 --> Sonar Platinum 
Guitar usually is the Ormsby and the cab was something I built myself using 3/4" birch, dovetailed, with (poorly applied) tolex and surface-mounted Celestion G12T-75 from an old Marshall 1960A that got damaged, ran @ 8Ω mono.


----------



## 4Eyes

latest addition to my setup, I need more inputs, than my id22 offer - I tried to sell it, but there was no interest in, and then MiCO preamp appeared on ebay, so I grabbed it. nice piece of gear, built like a tank, fits nicely under id22 and 4 inputs is exactly what I need


----------



## Fader

My home rig:


----------



## Defyantly

^^^Exact same set-up posted by another user on the previous page??


----------



## Albake21

Defyantly said:


> ^^^Exact same set-up posted by another user on the previous page??


Haha I thought the exact same thing. I thought I was going crazy though.


----------



## kengwit

Cabinets / Monitors: JBL LSR305 monitors
Studio & Recording Gear: Lenovo notebook
DAW: Reaper
Audio Interface: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 2nd Gen
FX/Amps: Bunch of free plugins, Eventide GTR4000 (Retired)
Guitars: Strandberg Boden OS7, Fender Mexico Strat


----------



## SenorDingDong

A messy temporary setup until finished moving. I might be really into comics and horror movies, I'm not sayin' nothin'


----------



## Synllip

Here's my simple setup, I want to grab some studio monitors, been mixing with headphones since forever


----------



## Defyantly

^^^All that delicious looking gear and no studio monitors! For shame!! JK. Great setup!


----------



## Synllip

Defyantly said:


> ^^^All that delicious looking gear and no studio monitors! For shame!! JK. Great setup!


Hahaha true, I've just been used to headphones for a long time. Thank you!


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Still working on it - specifically need to get some acoustic treatment built and then lock down the cable management. Get's the job done for now.


----------



## littlebadboy

Not much, but gets the job done:


----------



## Flemmigan

Recently did some cleaning and finally feel happy with my studio. I've been using the flat screen TV for the last few months and it really is a game changer haha. Hopefully some good acoustic treatment in the next few months!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just rebuilt my entire space, and upgraded a ton gear, bought a new PC, etc etc. Having a lot of fun.


----------



## littlebadboy

SenorDingDong said:


> View attachment 67500
> 
> 
> 
> Just rebuilt my entire space, and upgraded a ton gear, bought a new PC, etc etc. Having a lot of fun.


Is that a Friedman FRFR? Does it stay under your desk?


----------



## Webmaestro

Finally got everything set up (and cleaned up) in the new house. I know, my monitors are too close to the wall, but the room is too tiny to move the desk out much more than this, so sound treatment is going to be a fun challenge:


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Nice & Clean!


----------



## lewis

SenorDingDong said:


> View attachment 67500
> 
> 
> 
> Just rebuilt my entire space, and upgraded a ton gear, bought a new PC, etc etc. Having a lot of fun.


those white Yammy monitors with the white Kemper looks siiiiiiiick


----------



## prlgmnr

littlebadboy said:


> Is that a Friedman FRFR? Does it stay under your desk?


You've just got to be firm with them.


----------



## Ericjutsu

how do you guys embed images here?


----------



## 4Eyes

minor upgrade


----------



## Ericjutsu




----------



## Ericjutsu

https://imgur.com/a/EX759IF


----------



## Defyantly

Ericjutsu said:


> View attachment 68024


 Dude beautiful set-up. Seriously jealous of your PRS Mark Holcomb and of all things your foot stool!!


----------



## Ericjutsu

Defyantly said:


> Dude beautiful set-up. Seriously jealous of your PRS Mark Holcomb and of all things your foot stool!!


thanks man. It's nice to have someone be jealous of my gear for a change! Yeah I love the PRS. I added a new nut, locking tuners, hipshot knobs, strap locks, and had a fret level done. I bought it used for a great deal so even with all the mods and stuff it still came out to a couple hundred less than a new stock one.


----------



## littlebadboy

Webmaestro said:


> Finally got everything set up (and cleaned up) in the new house. I know, my monitors are too close to the wall, but the room is too tiny to move the desk out much more than this, so sound treatment is going to be a fun challenge:


Nice! How did you hide your wires? My wife hates them showing... even though its not her room... women...


----------



## MSS




----------



## LeviathanKiller

MSS said:


> View attachment 68026


Using self-control to not order a FC-6 while I wait for my FC-12 invite.


----------



## Webmaestro

littlebadboy said:


> Nice! How did you hide your wires? My wife hates them showing... even though its not her room... women...



It takes quite a bit of work, and trial-and-error. But, in a nutshell, once I find the best layout I can (so as many wires are grouped as possible), I twist-tie together as much as I can. The other thing I do is run them up the inside of the desk's legs. The Argosy Halo desk that I'm using has hollow legs, and a feature that allows you to feed wires up INSIDE the legs, which is a huge help in keeping things neat. My Halo desk rocks. It's pricey, so I used Sweetwaters 3-equal-payments plan to finally make it a reality.


----------



## Webmaestro

Cool to see so many PC-based home studios here. Every time I watch a YouTube video related to recording, they seem to be on a Mac (even the people using Reaper are on Macs too). So, I was starting to feel like a minority with my old self-built, ex-gaming PC.


----------



## Albake21

Webmaestro said:


> Cool to see so many PC-based home studios here. Every time I watch a YouTube video related to recording, they seem to be on a Mac (even the people using Reaper are on Macs too). So, I was starting to feel like a minority with my old self-built, ex-gaming PC.


Production is making a shift to more PC. More power for cheaper costs. Not only that, but upgradability is just way easier and cheaper. As someone who works in the post production world, we are seeing this shift take place right now. Macs are going away and PCs are taking their place. Super happy about it as a PC only user.


----------



## Webmaestro

Albake21 said:


> Production is making a shift to more PC. More power for cheaper costs. Not only that, but upgradability is just way easier and cheaper. As someone who works in the post production world, we are seeing this shift take place right now. Macs are going away and PCs are taking their place. Super happy about it as a PC only user.



I actually use both, as I have some software for my day job that is Mac-only. I tend to use my Mac for any graphic design-related stuff. However, all the music stuff, studio, etc. runs off my old AMD-based gaming PC that I built back in 2011.

It's starting to struggle a bit though, and I'm also starting to get weird software conflicts here and there that eat up practice/recording time. So I'm in the market for something new and have been contemplating building another PC vs. a ready-built audio (PC) workstation vs. switching to Mac. I'll probably stay with the PC platform, but go with a rackmount chassis instead of a tower next time around.


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Side rant: I'm a Mac guy that absolutely hates what apple has done with the hardware. I don't mind paying a slight premium because I prefer their OS, but their setups are limiting. There is not a standard desktop in their line up and that's a shame. The iMacs are cool, but I don't want their screen. I'd also like some flexibility with upgrades. The Mac Mini won't do and the mac pro, don't get me started between being old and overpriced. My current Mac is a hackintosh that I build. I'd say it's generally great with some idiosyncrasies. It's super stable - more stable than my 2017 Macbook Pro I have at work. It was much cheaper than anything officially apple and I got to pick out components / case that I wanted. Downsides: I had to build it, but that wasn't too bad after I failed once. Motherboard audio has never worked, but I just use my audio interface so that's fine. USB can sometimes be finicky, but mostly fine. OS updates are a pain - you've basically got to reinstall it from scratch. I built it a few years ago so I don't know what progress has been made in the Hackintosh community. But for users like me, it's really the only option that's left which is too bad. I'd pay the apple premium (to a degree) if they made a product that served me. (and yes, I've tried every version of windows, I've built many PCs, I don't hate them, I just prefer the Mac OS experience over the Windows one)


----------



## SenorDingDong

littlebadboy said:


> Is that a Friedman FRFR? Does it stay under your desk?




Yessir, it's an ASM 12, and yes it does! I love it. The upturned style of the ASM brings my tone right into my face when I'm playing at the desk, or reamping. 

I have two more for live but this one just stays there and is my favourite way to just jam around on stuff.


----------



## buriedoutback

Catalyst Collide said:


> My current Mac is a hackintosh that I build.



Hackintosh all the way!! HP 6300 with SSD/16GB ram + video card + interface. OSX Sierra is rock solid.


----------



## littlebadboy

SenorDingDong said:


> Yessir, it's an ASM 12, and yes it does! I love it. The upturned style of the ASM brings my tone right into my face when I'm playing at the desk, or reamping.
> 
> I have two more for live but this one just stays there and is my favourite way to just jam around on stuff.


Thanks for the info! Does your table or edge block any of the sound? I'm asking because I did the same thing (not an ASM) and I feel like it sounds different when blocked and not blocked. Or maybe I'm just tone deaf.


----------



## SenorDingDong

littlebadboy said:


> Thanks for the info! Does your table or edge block any of the sound? I'm asking because I did the same thing (not an ASM) and I feel like it sounds different when blocked and not blocked. Or maybe I'm just tone deaf.




I haven't noticed much of a difference, but I guess it would depend on the cab itself. Mine is fully under the desk, but with the desk design there isn't anything directly above it, there's about 8 inches of clearance. When switching between the cab and the HS8s, only difference I get is the loss of natural cabinet feel the Friedman naturally gives.


----------



## Matthias Markiewicz

Wow ! Im new in this Forum - but you guys have some badass Setups! Really like it!

thats my current setup: Im not very happy with my table, but i think i will change it soon.


----------



## littlebadboy

Matthias Markiewicz said:


> Wow ! Im new in this Forum - but you guys have some badass Setups! Really like it!
> 
> thats my current setup: Im not very happy with my table, but i think i will change it soon.


Are you kidding?!! That is a badass studio!


----------



## armand

All the small things...


----------



## C.J. Yarborough

Matthias Markiewicz said:


> Wow ! Im new in this Forum - but you guys have some badass Setups! Really like it!
> 
> thats my current setup: Im not very happy with my table, but i think i will change it soon.



That, sir, is CLEAN. I love it. Nice work.


----------



## Anquished

Matthias Markiewicz said:


> Wow ! Im new in this Forum - but you guys have some badass Setups! Really like it!
> 
> thats my current setup: Im not very happy with my table, but i think i will change it soon.



Oh my..

My room is the same shape and that's given me an idea of what to do with the slanted wall side.


----------



## Boofchuck

High tech!

I don't even have monitors.


----------



## C.J. Yarborough

I am digging your Meshuggah’d cabinet! Badass man.


----------



## Boofchuck

C.J. Yarborough said:


> I am digging your Meshuggah’d cabinet! Badass man.


Thank you, it's a flag that came with the fancy edition of their last album draped over the cab. I like it too haha.


----------



## Vegetta

Getting setup in my new house...


----------



## PatientMental76

Boofchuck said:


> Thank you, it's a flag that came with the fancy edition of their last album draped over the cab. I like it too haha.



What Schecter model is that?


----------



## Boofchuck

PatientMental76 said:


> What Schecter model is that?


A passive Banshee 8.


----------



## nightlight

Monitoring space:




Guitar Iso Booth:




Amps:




Guitars:





The room I record in is pretty nice because it's asymmetrical, but I really need to invest in some quality room treatment. Probably do that this month.


----------



## Marty666

My humble man cave. 

- i7 PC running Studio One. 
- Presonus Studio 2/6 interface. 
- Presonus Eris E8 monitors. 
- Diezel D-Moll & matching frontloaded G12K100 cab. 
- Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 & matching 425A greenback cab.
- Fractal FX8
- Fender Custom Shop 1965 Relic HSS strat
- Yamaha RGX112 for the bruutz
. 
Blessed with easy going and presumably deaf neighbors. Torpedo Reload for nights and recording. I'm content.


----------



## Boofchuck

I recently moved into a new space. So here's my present corner. I'm selling the 4x12 soon and setting up a simple desk.


----------



## Purposemaker

My new space :












20191022_130400



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130646



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130710



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


















20191022_130736



__ Purposemaker
__ Oct 22, 2019


----------



## ooidort




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Got things a little organized today. Eventually I'm gonna build a pair of 4u rack boxes to replace my cinder lock speaker stands and then start messing with building outboard gear.


----------



## _Mick_

Heres my little setup. Not perfect, but it does the trick


----------



## Solodini

LiveOVErdrive said:


> View attachment 75317
> 
> 
> Got things a little organized today. Eventually I'm gonna build a pair of 4u rack boxes to replace my cinder lock speaker stands and then start messing with building outboard gear.



I approve of the colour organisation of your medal ribbons. What sports are they from?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Solodini said:


> I approve of the colour organisation of your medal ribbons. What sports are they from?



Those are my fiancé's running medals. I run too but in not as into doing races as her (or as good at them). I did build her the hanger board though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Built my rack case on my lunch break! Less than an hour total. 







Patch bay, interface, and eleven rack. I need to figure out how to jury rig my pcie firewire card into my mini itx case


----------



## Reasoning Reflections

Some really nice setups guys heres mine. Cab/amp room and control room.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Reasoning Reflections said:


> Some really nice setups guys heres mine. Cab/amp room and control room.


Beautiful. I love the 1176 (clone?)


----------



## Randy

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Built my rack case on my lunch break! Less than an hour total.
> 
> View attachment 75366
> 
> 
> View attachment 75367
> 
> 
> Patch bay, interface, and eleven rack. I need to figure out how to jury rig my pcie firewire card into my mini itx case



Printer: ....help...!


----------



## Reasoning Reflections

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Beautiful. I love the 1176 (clone?)


Yes bro, its a warm audio one but its fantastic, slight differences from the original but as close as a budget clone can get imo!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Reasoning Reflections said:


> Yes bro, its a warm audio one but its fantastic, slight differences from the original but as close as a budget clone can get imo!


I've been eyeing that one and the klark teknik one. Good to know the WA one is good.


----------



## Kobalt

I just absolutely love this thread, and I feel like it's not updated often enough.


----------



## Korneo

This is my setup :

- Neve RNDI
- Roland Quad Capture
- Presonus Eris E66
- KRK KNS 8400
- Torpedo Captor (Not in the pic)
- Darkglass B7K (Not in the pic)
- Studio One 4

The parallel output of the DI is send to the Korg DTR2000 but it suck a lot of life of the sound so I got a TU-3w when I want to use a real amp.
No foam on the wall or anything because I don't have a dedicated room, so I mainly use the KRK.

I still think about upgrading the Quad Capture for an Audient id44, but I don't know if the sound will be better or not.
I use my DI with plugins 99% of the time so.. Any advice ?


----------



## Lianoroto

Korneo said:


> I still think about upgrading the Quad Capture for an Audient id44, but I don't know if the sound will be better or not.
> I use my DI with plugins 99% of the time so.. Any advice ?


I'll sing the praise of my Audient ID14 any day, but unless you have specific problems with your current interface I'm not sure its a worthwhile upgrade. Looking to the right side on your desk I think you got the important part covered. More expensive DA/AD probably isn't the missing piece here.

Not knowing the quality of the Quad Capture I could be mistaken.


----------



## Korneo

Lianoroto said:


> I'll sing the praise of my Audient ID14 any day, but unless you have specific problems with your current interface I'm not sure its a worthwhile upgrade. Looking to the right side on your desk I think you got the important part covered. More expensive DA/AD probably isn't the missing piece here.
> 
> Not knowing the quality of the Quad Capture I could be mistaken.



Thank you very much for your reply !
I don't have any problem with the quad capture since I use Studio One. The latency is decent but I can't tell if the sound quality is good or not. It sure can be clearer but seriously, I don't know if the upgrade worth the extra money or not.


----------



## Lianoroto

Korneo said:


> Thank you very much for your reply !
> I don't have any problem with the quad capture since I use Studio One. The latency is decent but I can't tell if the sound quality is good or not. It sure can be clearer but seriously, I don't know if the upgrade worth the extra money or not.


To put it in context:

My Audient ID14 sounds just as good, if not better, than my fathers older RME FireFace. The price points were, and are still, quite dissimilar and totally favours the Audient when you don't consider extra inputs a necessary feature. Drivers for both brands feel just as solid in my experience.

I "upgraded" from a Focusrite Saffire pro 24 because of issues with firewire on my new desktop. Prior to that I had an earlier gen Scarlett with known problems with clipping DIs, hence the swap to a Saffire. When checking the Saffire and Audient back to back I notice only a few major differences: The DI input on the Audient does have some special sauce as claimed, and the headphone amp drives my Beyer DT770 80 ohms way cleaner and louder. Everything else is an upgrade soundwise, but very minor.

My take on this issue is that most current interfaces are good enough to record whatever you need, and send a clean signal for monitoring. Headphone outputs and DI impedance/levels are features where some interfaces could cheap out, but most current gen interfaces are good enough. Your Neve RNDI most likely has you covered.

Where AD/DA does matter is when you introduce outboard gear and several digital->analogue->digital runs.


----------



## Korneo

Lianoroto said:


> To put it in context:
> 
> My Audient ID14 sounds just as good, if not better, than my fathers older RME FireFace. The price points were, and are still, quite dissimilar and totally favours the Audient when you don't consider extra inputs a necessary feature. Drivers for both brands feel just as solid in my experience.
> 
> I "upgraded" from a Focusrite Saffire pro 24 because of issues with firewire on my new desktop. Prior to that I had an earlier gen Scarlett with known problems with clipping DIs, hence the swap to a Saffire. When checking the Saffire and Audient back to back I notice only a few major differences: The DI input on the Audient does have some special sauce as claimed, and the headphone amp drives my Beyer DT770 80 ohms way cleaner and louder. Everything else is an upgrade soundwise, but very minor.
> 
> My take on this issue is that most current interfaces are good enough to record whatever you need, and send a clean signal for monitoring. Headphone outputs and DI impedance/levels are features where some interfaces could cheap out, but most current gen interfaces are good enough. Your Neve RNDI most likely has you covered.
> 
> Where AD/DA does matter is when you introduce outboard gear and several digital->analogue->digital runs.


Thank you for your feedback !
The quad capture is a bit old but still usefull and if a last gen card can do better, I can think about it, but I want to notice the difference. The Id44 is 550€ with a lot of cool features. I want to have a better overall sound without spending 2000€.
I think about he apollo Twin usb, but I don't need all this plugins stuff and the price is a little bit overkill (Maybe I'm wrong and this cards are really good).
The thing I miss today on my quad capture is :
- An output to send a signal to a reamp box 
- A different knob for the headphone output and the monitor output
- A cristal clear sound

I will think about all this again and again but thank you very much for your help !


----------



## Lianoroto

Korneo said:


> Thank you for your feedback !
> The quad capture is a bit old but still usefull and if a last gen card can do better, I can think about it, but I want to notice the difference. The Id44 is 550€ with a lot of cool features. I want to have a better overall sound without spending 2000€.
> I think about he apollo Twin usb, but I don't need all this plugins stuff and the price is a little bit overkill (Maybe I'm wrong and this cards are really good).
> The thing I miss today on my quad capture is :
> - An output to send a signal to a reamp box
> - A different knob for the headphone output and the monitor output
> - A cristal clear sound
> 
> I will think about all this again and again but thank you very much for your help !


Worst case the Audient ID22 has all those features, and should sound the same for less money.


----------



## jbnuk




----------



## dogletnoir

Yep, i'm a minimalist, LOL.
This album was recorded with that same basic setup:
https://pezhed1.bandcamp.com/album/black-on-black


----------



## lewis

Im pretty much doing away with a recording setup in favour of a compact all in one "guitar corner".

This is half way through (i only got this IKEA shelf this evening)
Long term plan is a 2x12 at the bottom in place of the bottom shelf


----------



## Flemmigan

I took the opportunity presented by corona to consolidate a few things and improve the working state of my office/studio... which also serves as my home gym.  My wife has called it the ultimate man cave, but I prefer the Tone Office. Come for the tone, stay to get toned.™ (Okay nobody report me for that)



















Recording rig:
2018 Mac mini 32 GB RAM
External Thunderbolt SSD hard drives
Universal Audio Arrow
JBL LSR308s
PreSonus FaderPort v2

Guitars:
Gibson '84 Explorer, recently resto-modded
Taylor 214ce
Fender American Professional Tele
Ibanez RG471AH
Samick/Epiphone double cut prototype
Epiphone hollow body, no clue the model
Dunable R2
Schecter Stiletto Studio-5

Pedals:
Line 6 G10
Ernie Ball VP Jr
Xotic SP Compressor
Port City Salem Boost v1
EHX Freeze
EHX Canyon Delay/Looper
MXR Tap
Nobles ODR-1
Radial Pro-DI
Boss FS-5U (triggers the FaderPort)

Weights:
Big ones
Small ones

Got some Primacoustic treatment on the walls. Basic stuff but helps a lot.

I know my monitor and desk position aren't ideal, but I'm not mixing much these days and this was the best compromise to fit everything in one room.

Sold my Axe FX and just using mostly Neural stuff these days. No regrets. Not much rack gear left in the 12U rack case as you can see... still comes in handy as an extra surface, to attach an extra monitor, and to house external hard drives and surge protectors.


----------



## jmill00




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Not pictured...my Kali Audio LP-8 monitors...because I just ordered them. I made a Frankputer out of a few computers. Upgraded the hard drive and ram and all that good stuff. So now I have a dedicated "studio" computer. The computer I was using couldn't handle the workload as my projects got more involved so now it's just my media computer for watching movies and youtube and whatnot. I'm actually super pumped about this setup since I get to produce music MUCH more efficiently.


----------



## Walter W.

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not pictured...my Kali Audio LP-8 monitors...because I just ordered them. I made a Frankputer out of a few computers. Upgraded the hard drive and ram and all that good stuff. So now I have a dedicated "studio" computer. The computer I was using couldn't handle the workload as my projects got more involved so now it's just my media computer for watching movies and youtube and whatnot. I'm actually super pumped about this setup since I get to produce music MUCH more efficiently.



Oooh, whats the story of that gadjet on the left?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Walter W. said:


> Oooh, whats the story of that gadjet on the left?


 Oh shit lol. I thought I posted the pic with that blurred. (Mods if it's against the rules please remove it)

It's my panic button. When I'm working on music that's pissing me off, I slap that and the jiggle makes me chuckle. Easily the best 200 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## nightlight

I just shifted house to a bigger apartment, so I was able to redo my studio in a way that I think makes it acoustically the best possible within my budget.




















The last picture is my guitar isobooth, which is about 4x4 feet, a great way to put some distance between myself and the cab when I'm recording. You can also see it's grey exterior in the first pic.


----------



## atomoclast

She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts.


----------



## Obscurabeast2002

Some of my gear.


----------



## Najka

The home studio we recorded and mixed the Nemoria album in Springfield MA. We also made enemies with the neighbors.


----------



## nollyflip

Anyone have any pics of their home studion with dark painted walls?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I've reorganized mine a bit. Added a second rack case on the right for my computer stuff. Got guitars hanging on the wall behind me now. It's pleasant. 




I need to come up with some kind of solution to switch easily between my main monitors and my mixcube (mono). There is a behringer monitor controller that would do it but it's a little pricey so I might build something.

I got the mixcube for mono mix checking but I've yet to use it because it isnt convenient to switch. Great for a guitar processor monitor tho!


----------



## lewis

nightlight said:


> I just shifted house to a bigger apartment, so I was able to redo my studio in a way that I think makes it acoustically the best possible within my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is my guitar isobooth, which is about 4x4 feet, a great way to put some distance between myself and the cab when I'm recording. You can also see it's grey exterior in the first pic.


i have that lion print on a canvas in my living room


----------



## Ericjutsu

Here is my updated studio.


----------



## Ericjutsu

Ericjutsu said:


> Here is my updated studio.


----------



## VibTDog

Not that glamorous, but it all works...


----------



## Mantrasky

My Home Studio............


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nothing all that exciting. Most of everything is done with plugins save for guitar and vocals.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So fun fact...this pic is the pic on my desktop. My desktop background is a picture of my computer with the desktop background as my computer with the desktop background.


----------



## littlebadboy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> View attachment 88004
> 
> 
> So fun fact...this pic is the pic on my desktop. My desktop background is a picture of my computer with the desktop background as my computer with the desktop background.


----------



## Grindspine

So as with many here, this is a work in progress. I just installed eight Auralex LENRD Metro and two additional LENRD bass traps in the corners of my studio room. I have an old futon frame mounted as a diffusion panel behind my listening position. Between that diffusion and absorption, the KRK Rokits (on Ultimate Support monitor stands) are sounding cleaner in the bass response overall.

Anyhow, this is my home studio as of tonight, still work to do as the year progresses though!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Grindspine said:


> View attachment 88139
> 
> 
> So as with many here, this is a work in progress. I just installed eight Auralex LENRD Metro and two additional LENRD bass traps in the corners of my studio room. I have an old futon frame mounted as a diffusion panel behind my listening position. Between that diffusion and absorption, the KRK Rokits (on Ultimate Support monitor stands) are sounding cleaner in the bass response overall.
> 
> Anyhow, this is my home studio as of tonight, still work to do as the year progresses though!


You might consider relocating the desk in front of the window centered on that wall as to allow the length of the room to help your lower frequencies develop fully, more naturally. I had mine configured like yours and then when I got the free Auralex room assessment, this was their suggestion to me, and it has been helpful.


----------



## ibenhad

Some killer setups here. I need to find a picture of mine.


----------



## Themistocles

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Built my rack case on my lunch break! Less than an hour total.
> 
> View attachment 75366
> 
> 
> View attachment 75367
> 
> 
> Patch bay, interface, and eleven rack. I need to figure out how to jury rig my pcie firewire card into my mini itx case


I like it, it has that active shop vibe. Noted architect Frank Gehry famously preferred buildings that were in the process of construction to finished one.


----------



## spooner248

My shit.


----------



## Drew

I finally got around to treating my room, and hung some art that I'd been putting off hanging until I'd treated the room, over the weekend. Feels more like a studio now, and while the real test will be how things translate on other systems, my initial impression is I'm suddenly hearing problems in the low mids and low end that I wasn't really picking up on before, so this does seem to have made a difference.

Front:





Closeup of my rack:




Wall o' Guitars, to the right:




Back Wall o' Guitars





Right little half-wall




The left wall is three fairly ornate windows in a row, so obviosuly there are going to be some problems treating, and mixing, in this space. But I did what I could (this was a Primasonic London 8 kit, with an additional pair of 2x4 broadband traps) and while the ultimate test is going to be how mixes translate, I just completely reworked the low end of a mix I'd been toying with in about 3 minutes because I suddenly could hear the compressor absolutely annihilating the bass and making the kick drum feel kind of pokey because of it, so I THINK they seem to be helping.

Importantly, my girlfriend thinks it looks great.

Rack:


Apogee Ensemble
BAE 1073MP two channel, running into the first pair of Neve 551 EQs in the 500 series chassis
Midas 10-unit 500 series chassis
a pair of CAPI V28s, each running into the second pair of Neve 551s
ART P16 16-input patch bay, for front-panel input to either the four external preamps, or the two open inputs on my Apogee (the inputs are unlabeled, but I've named the channels in Reaper so when I select an input I know which preamp I'm using, and they're in order on the ART)
Tech21 RBI multi-instrument preamp (I used to use this for bass, recording separate distorted and DI tracks, and it's still wired up and if I were looking to do distorted bass in a tune, I'd probably still go this way as it did sound great. Lately though I've just been doing bass direct through the BAEs with the preamps run hot, which with singlecoils is a recipe for fatness more than grit, but sounds huge. The Sansamp will probably go at some point but i don't know what will replace it yet.)
Barely visible, a AKGHP4E 4-channel headphone amp, from when my dad, uncle, and I were all working on a project and needed to be able to all listen on headphones.

I'm. pretty happy with this setup - the CAPIs sound incredible on acoustic instruments, very hi-fi, deep, detailed, and with really clear transients. The BAE is a Neve style pre, and a pretty faithful one at that, and is pretty much the opposite - thick, substantial feeling, and punchy, and is my go-to for electric guitars and bass. And those Neve's sound sick - almost impossible to make them sound bad, and it's amazing what even jus taking a tough of high end off with one will do to a SM57 alone, I might not have bothered to get into using multiple mics on a cab had I grabbed one of these first (naturally, now I just do both).


----------



## DropTheSun

Here is a short preview of my new homestudio setup:



This has been my long time dream to make a clean and simple workspace.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My current setup in what used to be my bedroom. I built the basstraps myself.


----------



## Drew

Also, I can't go back and edit, but those are Primacoustic, and not Primasonic, panels.


----------



## Hired Goon

Is there no option to edit on this board? My pics aren't showing up


----------



## Drew

Hired Goon said:


> Is there no option to edit on this board? My pics aren't showing up


It may be that you have no ability to edit until you have more than a certain number of posts, but for regular members, you can only edit a post within an hour of first posting it, unless you have mod/admin powers.


----------



## Sumsar

@Drew how do you like the screen hight? I have the same desk, but with your mac thing the screen seems even higher than mine, and I am seriously considering going to another desk to get the screen lower, also I don't have that much rack gear, so it doesn't really seem worth the compromise


----------



## Drew

Sumsar said:


> @Drew how do you like the screen hight? I have the same desk, but with your mac thing the screen seems even higher than mine, and I am seriously considering going to another desk to get the screen lower, also I don't have that much rack gear, so it doesn't really seem worth the compromise


It's never really bothered me, to be honest. I have my screen ever so slightly angled down, and I guess between that and chair height it feels pretty natural. I'd say the obvious solution here is to buy more rack gear.


----------



## maliciousteve

Just recently invested in upgrading my home recording set up. Just need to get stands for the monitors, currently resting on some foam to angle them upright a touch

https://imgur.com/wDnsXAQ


----------



## hazimwood




----------



## RevDrucifer

View media item 3916
My current setup, which has been 5 years in the making, starting from a MacBook Pro with GarageBand and a Line 6 Guitar Port. It’s set up now so I don’t have to get out of my chair to do anything. My goal of 2020 was to get it so no cables were being shared and I didn’t have to move anything to play a different instrument. I finally got it there around Sept. The monitors are a bit overkill, but I hate bouncing between screens, especially when I’m editing drum MIDI’s. 

The room is only 12x12 but it’s so full of shit that I haven’t really had a need for treatment, it’s rather dead in there and I’m so used to it, my mixes are generally around 98% of where I want them to be when I check them on other speakers.

We’re moving in a year or so, back up to Massachusetts where we’re buying a house with a barn. I’ll be building a studio in the barn, which will be more like a big live room with some couches and stuff to hang out in. I’ll have a few friends helping out with it, but I don’t want to cheese it; floating floors, legit iso booths, a properly tuned room, etc.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

@hazimwood I dig the bladerunner(?) art and your freaky guitars. My friend has that same flamingo.


----------



## hazimwood

wheresthefbomb said:


> @hazimwood I dig the bladerunner(?) art and your freaky guitars. My friend has that same flamingo.


Thanks bro. I love the flamingo, best $14.00 spent ever? Here is the latest:


----------



## LostTheTone

With one final Amazon delivery I have completed my "Phase 2" vocal recording set-up. Phase 1 was a rather ghetto arrangement, where I bought as little gear as possible as cheaply as I felt I could get away with, but I've slowly replaced bits and developed the whole thing into a more respectable but still fairly cheap set up. No pretty guitars for this one (they live downstairs) just strictly the vocals booth. Really just posting for posterity and to think out loud about where to go next. 





So what have we got going on here?

Well the whole unit is built on a set of modular garage shelves, then the top deck covered with blankets, then very cheap acoustic tiles stuck with magnets to the frame of the shelves (which is why they sag so much). Everything else is kinda built around that, with cables routed down onto the bottom deck as much as possible, admittedly I need to tidy that up a bit. 

The actual recording stuff is: SM58 -> Mic preamp -> Channel strip -> Y splitter -> Mixer (for live mic monitoring) / Presonus Studio USB -> Mixer (for playback monitoring) -> SE215 IEMs w/ custom molded tips. And then also pictured a little Korg NanoKontrol2 (bane of my fucking life, worst goddamn drivers) and a little midi keyboard to help me find the pitch. Oh and yes, I use a weird vertical trackball all the time; I have RSI. The pop filter is one I cludged together with epoxy onto a 3/8" threaded mount because those gooseneck things just won't stay still. Oh, and the water bottle is actually just there to provide weight, because the mini mic stand base is surprisingly light and tends to fall over, but I happened to have a mic stand bottle holder. 

So nothing expensive or exciting in the pictures really, just quietly functional - The most expensive single item was actually the IEM tips (one of which I fucking tore and had to repair, but now I really need another set which will cost 200 fucking quid ). Anyway, the goal as I built up was to do hardware monitoring with comp/gate/highpass in place, and that's where I am now. The last bit was the mixer, so I could pan my mic around hear my references properly. 

And now I am here and I am kinda taking a breath... I almost don't know where to go next. 

When I was starting to take singing more seriously, I was super excited about getting an SM7B, but even though I can afford one now I don't feel in a rush. I have zero complaints with my SM58, and I can't see the point of dropping 350 when I feel happy with what I'm getting atm. If anything I'm tempted to get a condenser, or even a lower end valve mic. I have also been tempted to get a valve pre-amp but I put my saturation in in post anyway, and I think trying to get it upfront would end up wasting too much time trying to get it right instead of singing. There's plenty of bits that could be upgraded here though. A lot of my bits are no-name brands, but then they also just quietly do the job without colouring the sound and I don't feel like there's any real need to chop them in just yet.

It feels weird to not be lusting after any gear - I'm open to any suggestion if anyone thinks I'm missing any kit, or if any of my cheap crap needs an urgent upgrade - But otherwise I think I'm going to pause and think about Phase 3 for later this year.


----------



## VibTDog

This is my "home" studio lol and rig rundown that I will be using to record my new songs.


----------



## Lechugaz

I recently bought a cc121 controller for Cubase, I love it. And I also experimented with having a veeeeery old iPad (iOS9) as a 3rd screen so I can habe direct access to my apollo console and UAD Plug Ins.


----------



## 4Eyes

I have put this humble setup at my wife's parent's place, where we live temporarily until we move to or new apartment. But thats basically it and I'm trying to find the final configuration for my new room -studio/office/guests room. Trying to keep it simple and clean, the only piece that doesn't fit into a puzzle is company laptop I use for work


----------



## Radau

Gets the job done


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

When I look at it..it doesn't look like much..but my wallet..my wallet would like to speak to my manager.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I just revamped my desk. Built a keyboard drawer, a standing desk riser, a rolling pc rack case, and some desktop racks.




I've since relocated my faderport. 




And then added this new toy. Sounds monstrous.


----------



## AMOS

Part of it


----------



## AMOS

Leaviathan said:


> Part of it


----------



## AMOS

Leaviathan said:


> View attachment 95681


----------



## hazimwood

added some lights...


----------



## ElRay

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just revamped my desk. Built a keyboard drawer, ...


 But the keyboard is on the desk ... Ah, I see what you did there. Speaking of keyboards, What is the computer one?


LiveOVErdrive said:


> View attachment 95678


Is it a real clicky-keyboard, or is it a zero tactile touch soft keyboard?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

ElRay said:


> But the keyboard is on the desk ... Ah, I see what you did there. Speaking of keyboards, What is the computer one?Is it a real clicky-keyboard, or is it a zero tactile touch soft keyboard?



Its called an "ergodox" which is an open source board, though this is the pre built commercial version. It is a mechanical board and you can swap the switches out. I have a click switch in there right now called "kailh box white" and they are amazing.


----------



## ElRay

LiveOVErdrive said:


> ... I have a click switch in there right now called "kailh box white" and they are amazing.


We have two "clicky" and two "modern laptop" fans in the house. I have a Razr Black Widow I love (I have no idea about the switches) and my daughter's keyboard has the Cherry MX Blue. Any idea where the "Kailh Box White" fit in that spectrum?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

ElRay said:


> We have two "clicky" and two "modern laptop" fans in the house. I have a Razr Black Widow I love (I have no idea about the switches) and my daughter's keyboard has the Cherry MX Blue. Any idea where the "Kailh Box White" fit in that spectrum?



Similar to the Cherry Blues.


----------



## ElRay

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Similar to the Cherry Blues.


----------



## nightlight

hazimwood said:


> added some lights...
> View attachment 96099



Needs some pole dancers and it'll be perfect! Awesome space!


----------



## nightlight

Lechugaz said:


> I recently bought a cc121 controller for Cubase, I love it. And I also experimented with having a veeeeery old iPad (iOS9) as a 3rd screen so I can habe direct access to my apollo console and UAD Plug Ins.
> View attachment 94955
> View attachment 94955
> View attachment 94956
> View attachment 94955
> View attachment 94956



Nice! I bought a CC121 recently as well. Shifted countries, so I'll be setting up a new studio. Have some good ideas about how I'm going to set it up this time.


----------



## hazimwood

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just revamped my desk. Built a keyboard drawer, a standing desk riser, a rolling pc rack case, and some desktop racks.
> 
> View attachment 95677
> 
> 
> I've since relocated my faderport.
> 
> View attachment 95678
> 
> 
> And then added this new toy. Sounds monstrous.
> 
> View attachment 95679



so your mat beneath your keyboard looks familiar. Here's what I did with that same image:


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

hazimwood said:


> View attachment 96371
> View attachment 96372
> View attachment 96373
> View attachment 96374
> View attachment 96371
> View attachment 96372
> View attachment 96373
> View attachment 96374
> 
> 
> so your mat beneath your keyboard looks familiar. Here's what I did with that same image:


Hahah amazing. That looks fantastic! Where did you get the print? Really great idea for acoustic treatments.


----------



## 4Eyes

I should've waited with pics after the recent upgrade - RME Fireface UCX II. I have to admit it's not sounding significantly better, than my Arturia Audiofuse, but there are small details that make it an upgrade worth every cent I've paid for it.


----------



## hazimwood

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Hahah amazing. That looks fantastic! Where did you get the print? Really great idea for acoustic treatments.


Amazon. Though I had to buy two of them to complete this since I lose some of the art on the edges.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Finally getting situated in the new space. I'm still saving to replace these 15 year old Rokit 5s with HS7s and the three monitors with two curved 34" monitors (which requires a new video card as the R290x cannot push two monitors at 3440x1440, that I'm aware of).


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

hazimwood said:


> added some lights...
> View attachment 96099


Is that an SX liquid? I've wanted one of those for years but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## hazimwood

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is that an SX liquid? I've wanted one of those for years but haven't pulled the trigger.



Sure is. Great mod platforms. Get em while they're instock because it feels like rondo won't be around much longer.


----------



## CanserDYI

hazimwood said:


> Sure is. Great mod platforms. Get em while they're instock because it feels like rondo won't be around much longer.


What makes you say that?


----------



## hazimwood

CanserDYI said:


> What makes you say that?


I've been buying from them for over a decade. It isn't what it once was. I think it started going downhill when they stopped doing custom orders. Then they were up for sale, not sure if they still are or what's going on but they barely have any inventory and they don't have their super nice LP clones anymore. They're doing a lot of headless stuff , some of it interesting, but the pricing isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## hazimwood

hazimwood said:


> I've been buying from them for over a decade. It isn't what it once was. I think it started going downhill when they stopped doing custom orders. Then they were up for sale, not sure if they still are or what's going on but they barely have any inventory and they don't have their super nice LP clones anymore. They're doing a lot of headless stuff , some of it interesting, but the pricing isn't worth it anymore.


Correction and Update: they are offering their awesome LP copies with straight thru neck and ss frets for a killer price on pre-order for January. I should do that.


----------



## nightlight

I upgraded the home studio and gave it a name. "Streets of Rage Studios".


----------



## hazimwood

Just added some new monitors and a few more toys:


----------



## 4Eyes

I moved in to the new place, setup is just as plain as it can be, I'll put there some room treatment in the coming months, but there are other priorities, now. But I'm glad this is also my "office" as I work from home, so I can do some riffage during boring meetings.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

My little digital recording oasis.


----------



## /wrists

Anectine_Matt said:


> My little digital recording oasis.
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133


what kind of desk is that


----------



## Anectine_Matt

It's an Ultimate Support Nucleus-Z. I've only had it set up a few weeks now but it's worked out damn well so far.

https://www.ultimatesupport.com/products/nuc-tr2-nucleus-series-2nd-tier


----------



## /wrists

Anectine_Matt said:


> It's an Ultimate Support Nucleus-Z. I've only had it set up a few weeks now but it's worked out damn well so far.
> 
> https://www.ultimatesupport.com/products/nuc-tr2-nucleus-series-2nd-tier


damn homie it be 800


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Oh I know, it was about ~$1500 Australian out here. That shit was not cheap, at least not to me lol


----------



## /wrists

id be more inclined if it was adjustable sit to stand


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Yeah fair call. I sussed some of those out initially but the stuff I came across either didn't hit the criteria I was after or were out of my price range. I only sit to play these days anyway so it wasn't really a priority.


----------



## I play music

Anectine_Matt said:


> My little digital recording oasis.
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133





evade said:


> what kind of desk is that


I'd like to know what kind of lighting makes the room look like that .. might want it for bedroom


----------



## /wrists

I play music said:


> I'd like to know what kind of lighting makes the room look like that .. might want it for bedroom


they look like led string lights


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Still a work in progress so forgive my dust, this was snapped just after adding the top monitor and light. This is my living room, digital recording setup, utilizing a pod go for my interface into Logic (Mac Mini M1)


----------



## littlebadboy

We moved to a house without an extra room or basement, so it was cut down to this in a pantry in the laundry room.





I used to have this...


----------



## Anectine_Matt

I play music said:


> I'd like to know what kind of lighting makes the room look like that .. might want it for bedroom





evade said:


> they look like led string lights



Yep it's exactly this, got an led strip on the back of each guitar rack and then two on the desk, one each on the upper and lower portions of it, which is pretty rad as it has grooves built in for them.


----------



## BMFan30

Anectine_Matt said:


> My little digital recording oasis.
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102131
> View attachment 102132
> View attachment 102133


Did you grab a clump of some chicks' hair and glue it to your wall? Who's hair is it? We need a name.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

BMFan30 said:


> Did you grab a clump of some chicks' hair and glue it to your wall? Who's hair is it? We need a name.



At some point I got in the habit of sticking all my dead strings on another string whenever I change them out. It does look like some kind of shitty wig from the right angle though, or like an extremely revealing hula skirt or something.


----------



## BMFan30

Anectine_Matt said:


> At some point I got in the habit of sticking all my dead strings on another string whenever I change them out. It does look like some kind of shitty wig from the right angle though, or like an extremely revealing hula skirt or something.
> 
> View attachment 102228


That's actually a pretty cool and creative idea! Reminds me a lot of the Bob Marley cable dreads. You should do an 80s Hair Metal band version of it by sticking your favorite Glam Metal head under the strings.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Oh man, it was a just a for the hell of it thing initially but seeing that makes putting Chewbacca or Predator or some shit in there incredibly tempting


----------



## BMFan30

Anectine_Matt said:


> Oh man, it was a just a for the hell of it thing initially but seeing that makes putting Chewbacca or Predator or some shit in there incredibly tempting


Do it! Any face will do!


----------



## decoy205

We moved into a new house last year. Finally have a decent space!


----------



## Caelumamittendum

From 2018 to 2022. Reverse order though as the first shots are probably more eye catching.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Please excuse the mess...


----------



## BMFan30

Konfyouzd said:


> Please excuse the mess...


LOL Whoa what mess?! This is one of the most elite things I've seen as of late. Truly badass! Also very cool to see some brass and saxophones off to the side. Unique, as I barely every see that in peoples studios.

Sorry for any ignorance but why do you have a dual pc setup? Are you seperating different genres on each or running video productions on one and music on the other? 

Very interested in how you do things since I see Nuendo on there which has a lot of possibilities being such a vast workstation able to do so much. Above all, I love it. Very professional! I only hope to have such a workspace in the future!


----------



## BMFan30

decoy205 said:


> We moved into a new house last year. Finally have a decent space!





Caelumamittendum said:


> From 2018 to 2022. Reverse order though as the first shots are probably more eye catching.


I wish I could see your photos but it's coming up as random characters like "as3hg23hg.jpg"


----------



## p0ke

Here's what mine looks like at the moment. A cliché to say, but excuse the mess 
This mostly serves as my office, and I had to blur the third monitor because I accidentally left some work stuff on there. My interface and DI-box are mounted under the table, on the left side where the headphones also hang.















That stupid fluorescent tube lamp is going away as soon as my new zigbee controlled rgb led-strips arrive. They'll go in the ceiling all around the room.
Then I'll also rip out the electrics (there's only two sockets and they're next to the drumkit) and install new sockets at my desk, one in the ceiling for plugging the led strips and one or two at the back wall, for the rack stuff. The current sockets also aren't grounded, so I'll get that sorted as well.

Then I'm gonna buy some studio monitors and install some acoustic panels at some point. There's also a bunch of stuff on the floor that's still going somewhere - namely the two mixing consoles and a couple of old firewire interfaces etc. And then there's like 100m of cable that's waiting to be connected.

... Bit of a step up compared to my post on page 82 though


----------



## Caelumamittendum

I'm not sure why the previous post I did doesn't show the pictures, so I try again:


----------



## Konfyouzd

BMFan30 said:


> LOL Whoa what mess?! This is one of the most elite things I've seen as of late. Truly badass! Also very cool to see some brass and saxophones off to the side. Unique, as I barely every see that in peoples studios.
> 
> Sorry for any ignorance but why do you have a dual pc setup? Are you seperating different genres on each or running video productions on one and music on the other?
> 
> Very interested in how you do things since I see Nuendo on there which has a lot of possibilities being such a vast workstation able to do so much. Above all, I love it. Very professional! I only hope to have such a workspace in the future!


Right now I'm basically a noob with cool toys.

I do hip hop and experimental / atmospheric [hard] rock / metal mostly. (No rap rock... It seems to be the worst of both worlds...)

I run DIs into my Scarlett 18i8 which output into 2 Saturnworks reamp boxes--one into the Roadster and the other into the OB1-500.

Usually if I'm arranging things across multiple instruments I'll end up writing things on either the piano or guitar first and then I learn it on whichever instrument I need to actually play it on.
The process is long and slow... 

I have quite a few guitars and basses. I honestly think there's more diversity in sound among my basses than my guitars. Most of my guitars feel different more than anything.

The 3 PCs are for different shenanigans.

Far right is my music box; the one to the immediate left with the matching lighting is my dev box which I use mainly for [learning] animation, [learning] game dev and just playing games in general; and the far left one in the white case is a Hackikntosh built just to see ifI could. They're all connected via KVM so I can switch between them at will. I also have a 4th slot on the KVM that I use for my work computer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

--deleted--


----------



## p0ke

Got my lights for the room the other day. They're 3 individual LED strips that can be joined together - I installed the first one as a test, but I'll have to find some time to install the rest because I wanna remove the old wiring and light first, and that's gonna take some time. This is already 100 times better than the crappy flickering fluorescent light though. 

Also I was a bit worried about how pairing this would go, as I'm using it with an Ikea gateway -> worked out of the box as if it was one of their own lights! The only issue is that I can't change between RGB and white light through the app - if I set a color in there it goes into RGB mode and won't go back. Luckily the Zigbee receiver has a button that can be used to toggle it, and when it's in white mode, I can adjust the brightness in the app and turn it on/off etc as long as I don't touch the color adjustments. So not a biggie.


----------



## decoy205

Trying again


----------



## BMFan30

Konfyouzd said:


> Right now I'm basically a noob with cool toys.
> 
> I do hip hop and experimental / atmospheric [hard] rock / metal mostly. (No rap rock... It seems to be the worst of both worlds...)
> 
> I run DIs into my Scarlett 18i8 which output into 2 Saturnworks reamp boxes--one into the Roadster and the other into the OB1-500.
> 
> Usually if I'm arranging things across multiple instruments I'll end up writing things on either the piano or guitar first and then I learn it on whichever instrument I need to actually play it on.
> The process is long and slow...
> 
> I have quite a few guitars and basses. I honestly think there's more diversity in sound among my basses than my guitars. Most of my guitars feel different more than anything.
> 
> The 3 PCs are for different shenanigans.
> 
> Far right is my music box; the one to the immediate left with the matching lighting is my dev box which I use mainly for [learning] animation, [learning] game dev and just playing games in general; and the far left one in the white case is a Hackikntosh built just to see ifI could. They're all connected via KVM so I can switch between them at will. I also have a 4th slot on the KVM that I use for my work computer.


Jeez that's fucking cool and I only noticed 2 PC God damn, there are 3?! I knew you had to be into something other than music if you had that many to separate the processes! Animation sounds even more complicated than creating videos/films.

I know what you mean about the long process of learning stuff, I'm there now myself but I wish you the best of luck with all your toys!


----------



## creepymcpeepers

Here’s mine but I really don’t know what I’m doing with it yet I mainly just use it to learn songs with in my computer and get the volumes equal to my guitar and play with plug ins


----------



## 4Eyes

I've made small one purpose halfrack, so I can mount and place my Fireface under the desk and have a cleaner desk space. I found cheap LCD screen stand, which fits FF with rack ears, I mounted it upside down to the desk, added some rack rails.. it's bit complicated for what it is, but I wanted it to look neat and cleam


----------



## hazimwood

littlebadboy said:


> We moved to a house without an extra room or basement, so it was cut down to this in a pantry in the laundry room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have this...


I started in a converted wardrobe about this size.


----------



## littlebadboy

hazimwood said:


> I started in a converted wardrobe about this size.


Mine is actually in a closet of the laundry room where my wife despises because she claims it's in her way. My challenge is where to place my guitars. It's a constant stressful dispute of space, that it's taking away my interest and playing inspiration.


----------



## Albake21

littlebadboy said:


> Mine is actually in a closet of the laundry room where my wife despises because she claims it's in her way. My challenge is where to place my guitars. It's a constant stressful dispute of space, that it's taking away my interest and playing inspiration.


Could you possibly use wall hangers to get them off of the floor and out of the way?


----------



## littlebadboy

Albake21 said:


> Could you possibly use wall hangers to get them off of the floor and out of the way?


Nowhere to hang either that is ok with the missus.


----------



## hazimwood

littlebadboy said:


> Mine is actually in a closet of the laundry room where my wife despises because she claims it's in her way. My challenge is where to place my guitars. It's a constant stressful dispute of space, that it's taking away my interest and playing inspiration.


So my Wardrobe was in my bedroom at the time, which worked out because unless it was bedtime, we never just hung out in there, and if we did , it was on the bed anyway. I had guitars hanging on the walls in our living room. After many years I was able to take over a room after a family member finally moved out. I hung all my guitars in the new space and my wife put up some art in the living room instead. Good luck to you on finding accommodation.


----------



## creepymcpeepers

My friend just let me borrow this Roland. I was trying too see if anybody knows why when I have each drum sent to a different output in the mixer of Logic Pro x and ez drummer it’s still recording to one track? I will ask somewhere else since this is the inappropriate place but I have it setup to multi output. And each drum goes to a different track in ez drummer mixer. Also in logic mixer but still when I record only goes to one track. The tutorial I was watching I stopped at the part that had to do with drum bus. Maybe I’m gonna go back and finish it cause I figured that wasn’t it. Well I need to figure it out cause I’m trying to help my friend who plays guitar better then me make a reference drum track to some riffs so he can take it to the real drummer… well for now I’m gonna try to learn how to play the drums🫵


----------



## JW Shreds

Here's my recording setup and guitar collection. Fun fact, i run windows but that's actually this program called my dockfinder that makes it look and act like a Mac lolol
Not sponsored by La Croix, i promise


----------



## creepymcpeepers

JW Shreds said:


> Here's my recording setup and guitar collection. Fun fact, i run windows but that's actually this program called my dockfinder that makes it look and act like a Mac lolol
> Not sponsored by La Croix, i promise
> 
> View attachment 111967
> 
> View attachment 111968
> 
> View attachment 111969


I used to have this thing where I ran windows on my Mac also..then I also did the virtual machines in college also..


----------



## JW Shreds

creepymcpeepers said:


> I used to have this thing where I ran windows on my Mac also..then I also did the virtual machines in college also..


That's awesome man, I've done the Hackintosh thing in the past too but unfortunately Apple stopped supporting Nvidia Gpus on their newer Operating Systems so, Fake Mac Os it is! lol


----------



## creepymcpeepers

I also have this kool artwork and bernth posters


----------



## Andromalia

One XLR cable away from being able to play in stereo. Setup placement is very much a WIP as this doubles up as my WFH office. I'll likely invest in some furniture down the line, that wall is likely going to host a full size bookshelf+cupboard ensemble in the incoming months.


----------



## D-Nasty

I'm about to order 2 Presonus Eris E5 XT's to stick up top. Should be pretty cool...







Some of the gear.


----------



## Themistocles

Headless Vader 7x with holdsworth pickups through a blacklion revolution when I track guitars is so good. First time Ive tried recording an album with all DI guitars and im so pleased with the results. I can watch a documentary andg et all pissed of and in 3 minutes flat have the daw up to track guitars. My big amps and cabs all live in the back room with the drums.


----------



## D-Nasty

D-Nasty said:


> I'm about to order 2 Presonus Eris E5 XT's to stick up top. Should be pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the gear.




I actually did upgrade my monitors to the Presonus Eris E5 XT's. I also added the matching subwoofer & I've acquired a Fractal FM9 Turbo & I'm in the process of building a backup rig.

Fun times.


----------



## kriztoefur

New Mobile Rig. Macbook Air M2 with an ipad pro 12.9". Used rubber cabinet door bumpers to keep the ipad off the keys and track pad. using apogee Jam96k for guitar input. These M2 Macs are insane!!


----------

